# IUI With Vaginismus Part 49



## professor waffle

Welcome to your new home ladies, happy chatting!


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG Car as just blown up!!!!!!!!!! Was meant to be tradding it in next month to get a new car gggrrrrr and we are ment to be going away on holiday thursday so much to sort out!!!

This all happened after I had my last therapy session, I came out feeling very posistive and happy with myself then this happens


----------



## emmadaffodil

Grrrrrrr - how annoying Donna. Were you in it at the time? Are you all OK? Can it be fixed? 

Glad last therapy session went well. Try not to let car stuff get you down.


----------



## Donna Taylor

yeah we are all fine, it hasb't actually blown up yet but garage said thats what it will do! it needs a new engine to the tune of about £2k so no we wont be getting it fixed. :-(

Thankfully garage have said the will still take it as deposit for our new car (not sure how much they will give us though) so going to dealer tommorrow to sort something out and order new car


----------



## AnnieR

Hello, Hello, Hello!!!

Apologies for being AWOL, it's just been one of those busy times!  Yep - it was our wedding anniversary, well its today actually, but work and sitters meant Sunday was the only chance we had. 8 years!!! - where did that go?!? We're looking forward to our 10th year as we decided we're going to go back to the Maldives for a week...come on 2011!!!!

What else is there to tell you...hmmm.... nothing I can think of really. 

Oh - Layla has her first visit to nursery yesterday. She went for an hour and a half and seemed to be absolutely fine there. At home in the afternoon was something else - complete hysterics after nap time. Think she was feeling bad with a cold. DH & hannah have it too. Thus far I've managed to avoid it!

Invitiations have just gone out for the christening. It's on 19th July.. lots of organising to be done (of course!) 

Oh and I'm off to Ascot next Thursday for Ladies Day! So excited as last year I was a miserable blob left plonked on a camping chair with an ice cream, while the others went off to drink Pimms!! Not this year though - bring on the champers!!!


Cant think of much else and I have a list of chores to get done before I work through the Sky +


Love to you all xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Great to hear from you Annie, as Layla is starting nursery are you returning to work soon?

OOOOHHHH the maldives? so envious will that be without children?

OMG DH is really laughing at last nights BB - what did that guy have in is suit case

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Annie good to have you back with us!  Maldives, wow, that sounds nice.  When are you going back to work (sorry to  mention it!) I have 3 1/2 months to go that's all. 

Donna, ouch with the car, what are you getting instead?  Cars are bloomin' expensive things aren't they?!

Emma, how are the early risers?

Hi Deedee if you have chance to read, hope you're all ok.

Not much happening here.  DH has no work this week, the agencies say it's getting worse and are making their own redundancies.  2 more months of just SMP for me too, *sigh*.  Got a play date today but that's it.  Weather is still pretty horrible!

Off to work through my own Sky + while Harry has his morning nap!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - very jealous of Ascot and the Maldives. Sound fab!

Donna - glad you are all ok. I had visions of you all running out of a car as it went up in flames.

Claire - could you go back to work earlier than planned if dh can't get any work, or would you not want to do that?

Early risers are still rising early. I'm just resigned to it. Nothing I can do except wait for them to grow out of it.

Off to visit a farm this morning. I sent W to preschool (partly) so that I could have a bit of a break from him and I keep volunteering to help out with things there instead.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

I am very tired and in a foul mood today!!!!

DH is going back to hospital today about is arm so we should know finally if its broken or not!!
Hopefully going to sort out new car we will then have to get 2 busses home so not looking frward to that!!! Oh and at some point got to pack to go away tommorrow

feel soooo stressed


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, hope the bus trips aren't too bad!  Also obviously hope DH's arm isn't broken!  Thanks for the ** comment, yes he is growing up fast he (in my opinion) looks older than he is too, and weighed 16 1/2 lb over a week ago.

Emma, no I don't want to go back to work early.  I'm officially back in 2 months but using up my mucho annual leave I've accrued for 6 weeks first, but I couldn't get Harry into the nursery any earlier, and TBH I'm gutted enough that I'm having to go back to work full time as it is!!!  Sorry the early rising is continuing.  It isn't the morning chorus is it?!

Right, next feed is approaching, I have someone coming round not long after so hope it's not one of the awful ones as they take ages!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

DH might have damaged nerves in his arm - waiting to hear back from him now

its one thing after another the last few days


----------



## emmadaffodil

Is that something that heals on its own, or would he need surgery?

No to the dawn chorus - that happens on the other side of the house outside my window.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Monring all,

Had a nightmare of a day yesterday.

DH's arm is fine thankfully! no lasting damage should heal in about 4 weeks.

Now to the car, we couldn't use our car as a deposit as apparently it was in and accident in 2002 and the insurance wrote it off!!!!!!!!!!!! I was gob smacked to say the least!!
We had to change our car choice to one without an advance payment so we have ordered the Ford focus zetec, waiting for them to call back with colour chocies etc - just hope it all went through ok!
For now I have a punto!!! which is rediculously small

Hope your all well, off to my aunts today but I will log on when I can

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - I test drove a Ford Focus a few months ago, and loved it! _Really_ nice to drive (and surprisingly big boot). I wanted one, but sadly my views were ignored.


----------



## AnnieR

I drive a Focus and I absolutely love it! Boot space isnt amazing with my big pram in it, but fine with the Maclaren.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afteroon all,

Glad to read the good comments about the focus! we have picked it in silver. (could choose silver, blue or balck)

Boys have been little $hits the last couple of days and I have spent much of my time screaming at them - which is obviously NOT want I want to do especailly on holiuday.
We are loving having the place to ourselves and having a garden is fantastic. Spent day in garden and had the paddling pool out its been really nice.

I'm reading jades book - forever in my heart, its os sad she was my age I think thats why I am so interested in reading about it.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, sounds lovely, glad you had a nice day yesterday.   Can't comment on the Focus, never even been in one!

How is everyone else this glorious weekend?  Can I just ask, how do you keep your LOs cool at night when it's really hot (hotter than this)?  Do you have air con units?  Just thinking ahead to the predictions of a 39 degree high in the summer!

We went to a local summer fete yesterday which was really nice, Harry was well behaved, DH and I had icecreams and we bought stacking cups for Harry for 50p!   Obviously he's a little young right now, but I was pleased in these cash-strapped times!  Today is a quiet day, I'm putting up trellises for my climbing roses this morning and then we're off to a BBQ later today.

Harry's stirring so think he will want toys handed to him shortly, so I'd better go.  Hope you all have nice days.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone,

I am full of cold today which is most annoying I will be poping out later to try and get something to shift it and fast!

It has rained here this morning but the sun is trying to come out now so hopefully it will be a nice afternoon. Not sure what we have planned for today.
Was hoping for breakfast on the beach today but it was rained off so hoping to do that tomorrow 

Was walking to the local shop yesterdya and someone walked out of there house and said good morning  its lovely don't get that in london thats for sure

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

I thought I'd log on to loads of posts, where is everyone?! 

Donna, are you still on hols?  Hope you're having a nice time. When do you get you new car?

Emma, Annie, Deedee, hope you're all ok, obviously living very exciting lives!!!!!!!

Well, the news here.  We've been told to wean Harry and started today with some baby rice.  He looked a bit perplexed to say the least.  His intake is now so high that his tummy can't cope with all the milk and he's often sick at the end of the day, a case of eyes bigger than belly I think , so we've been told to gradually introduce some food.  I'd hoped to get him to at least 5 months but we're 9 days off!  He also has 2 patches of eczema so I'm going to have to be very observant when weaning to check for reactions.  

He's also rolling over like a pro and trying desperately to crawl, the minus side to this is he rolls over in the night and I've gone in many times to find him fast asleep on his stomach, twice with his head totally face down and his nose pressed into the mattress.  Terrified me, the first 2 nights after he first did this I didn't sleep and kept checking on him but the 3rd night I was so shattered I slept until 6.30am, my heart was in my mouth when I went into his room but he was fine.  I'm going to have to trust he knows what he's doing as I can't not sleep...  I know, I tried!

Right off to make up the bottles then do the food shop.  DH has done his back in laying our new garden path and is hobbling round like a helpless 90 year old! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone  

Hope all is well with you all

Nothing exciting to report here. I had a great time at Ascot and actually won on some races this year! Its such a fab day out. Any excuse to get dressed up and knock back some champers  

Dh & I went to Bristol last night with some friends to see a comedian (russell howard) I'd not heard of him, but he was rather funny. The girls stayed with my Mum which was fab. I'm getting used to leaving Layla with her overnight now - will take more advantage of that!

DH has two weeks off, so we're hoping to do lots of little day trips and take advantage of both girls being at nursery for some "us" time!! Layla had her last induction visit today. It didnt go great. She was meant to have her afternoon nap there to get used to sleeping in their room - and she point blank refused to nod off    They said she just led there, threw her dummy out the cot, cried and then started the whole process again. Little Minx!!!! She better get used to it or she's gonna get rather tired!

Only 6 weeks of maternity leave left - I cant think about going back to work yet! I'm burying my head in the sand! 


I ordered a cake for the girls christening... thats all coming together. I'm back on my better eating regime in preperation! It all went belly up at Ascot and then I thought "oh blow it" for a couple of days! Big mistake! 

Um, what else can I tell you.... cant think right now. I'm pooped!

Oh - we've been busy today pricing boxes and boxes of stuff up for a car boot sale we're going to on sunday. I've never done one before, so a bit nervous! I dont know how we accumalated so much stuff!

I found my wedding dress up in the loft and decided to have a play in it!!!! It was a fun 10 minutes! I was just chuffed I could squeeze into it still...just about!


Right - off to bed for me - love to you all xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Thought  would have missed loads but thankfully not.

Have you all had nice weather? I've been topping up a nice tan and got sun burnt yesterday so I've never been burnt in this country before so was surprised. The boys were all creamed up I just didn't hink of myself. Thankfully its going down as I am attending my baby brothers graduation on thursay in cambridge he got a 2:1 I am so proud of him.

Holiday has been fab and I really don't want to come home. een thinking about moving here. DH and I have talked about it for about 4 years so I don't think it will happn anytime soon but you never know.

Yea to Harry weaning I loved weanin the boys it was so much fun, and luckily for me they loved everything I gave them although not always first time.
Cant wait to see piccies from the christening the girls will look gorgeous.

Emma/ Deede how are you both?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Back home in london, hate it already :-(


----------



## pollyhoping

Donna - just saw this and my immediate thought was why don't you? Being simplistic, neither of you is working right now, and so what better time? What else might stop you?


Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon all,

Polly good to hear from you.  Hope you're well.

Donna, I agree with Polly, you are in the best position to move right now as you have less ties (work, university, whatever).

Annie, you've been busy!  Hope the car boot goes well.  I've always wanted to do one of those, for the laugh rather than the cash!  Hope you're fitting in loads of those day trips.

Hi Deedee, hi Emma.

Well things here are not going well.  Harry's feeds had been getting more and more difficult but he was still taking 38-40oz.  Then a few days ago he stopped feeding, he refused whole bottles we could only get a few oz in him at a time, lots of screaming, back arching, etc and it was taking an hour just to do that.  I took him to the GP yesterday and got referred straight up to the hospital.  They checked him over, watched a feed and as a result we are now trying reflux meds ranitidine and domperidone.  We're waiting with baited breath to see if it works.  DH and I are feeling so down.

I am also missing a withdrawal period  no idea why that is...

Anyway I'd better go.  The house is a tip and I barely ate anything in the last 24 hours due to being at the docs and then the hospital most of the afternoon and evening, then back this morning to pick up the meds instead of breakfast.

Hope to be back soon with better news.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - could it be the solids that are causing the problem? Maybe his stomach isn't ready for them yet? Hope he is back to his old self soon.

What is a withdrawal period, btw? (sorry to be dim.....) I'm guessing it's not a good thing.

Donna - I agree with Polly. Fresh start might be just the thing for you all. Did you solve your car problem?

Polly - hope you're ok. I had a feeling you were reading still. I emailed you a while back but I think I may well have sent it to the wrong address. 

Same old, same old here. Have had sinusitis and have been struggling to look after the boys, but am taking something which helps now. Long, long days. R wakes at 5, W won't sleep until 9. Barely get a moment to myself. Was supposed to have a weekend off (dh taking boys away) but now I have to babysit for SIL's children. 

Love to you all, Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Emma, not meaning to make myself sound like an unhelpful person, but couldn't you tell your SIL no?  I think I would!  

A withdrawal period is the period you get when you're on the pill in your pill free week - I think.  Well, that's what I mean by it anyway.  No idea why it hasn't turned up unless my pcos means I'm not making anything to shed... 

Don't think it's the solids as he'd only had a few teaspoons of baby rice a few times and most of that came out again... don't think something so bland and in such small quantities could have such an effect and we were having feeding problems (not this bad tho) before starting the baby rice... have stopped it for now while we look at these meds tho but the paediatric doctor told me to wean him and quickly.  I'm in such a quandry on what to do for the best tbh.

Right must go, another feed, probably another problem. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

If it was me, I'd stop the food, give the meds a few days to work then, if he was ok for a few days I'd try a bit of food and see what happened. It would be the only way to know exactly what was upsetting him. 

Could you be pg, by the way?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Emma I think you need a frim telling off! you need to look after yourslef and tell SIL that you cant help this time I am sure she will understand as you have been so poorly.

Polly great to hear from you, I don't know what to do about moving I mentioned to my mum yesterday that we were thinking about it and she looked deverstated!
I just don't want to be away from family and support. Take today for example DH as an eye appointment at the hospital (gp referred him as an emergency yesteray) he can't drive so I am taking him and SIL is looking after the boys for us. If we were further away we wouldn't have this backup and support.

Claire sorry to see your having problems with Harry. I think babies have reflux with milk but not with food which is probably why DR has said to wean him and quickly. The amount of milk he was demanding does sound like he is ready for food. Its not easy I know ((hugs))

Annie how are you? enjoying having DH home I hope

Deedee How are you and your family? miss you x x 

I had a lovely day yesterday my brother graduated from cambridge uni with a 2:1 We are SO proud! it was a lovely day and was very very formal.
We had a lovely meal and it was an excellent day. Now he needs to find a job which at the moment doesn'tlook likely :-(

I have an interview at college on the 23rd of July to apply for a AHE in Nursing 

right must get organised

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - well done to your brother! That's fantastic! And great news about your nursing interview.

No, SIL doesn't understand. She has 4 children and finds child rearing a walk in the park (as she often tells me). In her mind 4 children is easy, therefore only 2 is a doddle. Plus I still owe her for looking after W when I gave birth to Robin. She is the only person I know who never has 'me' time at all AND has no desire for it. Never even has couple time with her dh (which I find more odd, tbh). She adores her children and wants to spend every minute of the day with them. A better person than I, for sure. I'm babysitting because her eldest 2 have to go to something tonight and her dh has had to go away with work. They're coming here for the night, so I'll have a 5yo, 3yo, 2yo, and 1 yo to look after (scary prospect).


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, I think you're nuts!   I'd still have said no, I don't care what sort of selfless superwoman your SIL appears to be, it doesn't sound normal to me!!!

 pg, ha that had me laughing!  After taking a year, an op, loads of meds, a complete lifestyle change and bonking for britain I really would eat my hat, my coat and my entire outfit if I got pg while on the pill and only doing the deed twice in about, well, a long time!  I'm still finding that funny! 

Donna, wow, a 2.1 from Cambridge.  I am in awe!   Well done him!

Annie, hope you're enjoying your time with DH.  You must let us know where you went.  I liked Lacock, Cheddar Gorge and lots of things in Bath when I was over in that direction.  Did you go to any of those?

Hi Deedee if you're reading.

Well the feeds are a little better today.  He's not screaming at the sight of the bottle any more and although they are taking longer (up to 45 mins) he's taking a decent amount now, although stopping a lot for little breaks.  We've just been into town to see a solicitor about changing our will, making provisions for Harry mostly if anything should happen to us and getting advice on how to stop MIL having unsupervised access if we should no longer be around to enforce it.  I've convinced DH to give her another chance (why, oh why, I must be soft in the head) but he's yet to make contact.  Apparently she's still b*tching about our Christmas presents according to her friend.

Anyway, things to do.  Our highchair booster seat has arrived  so I'm going to unpack that in a minute.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Yes we are all very porud of my brother he has worked very hard, he definalty got the brains in our family. Trouble is his degree is in Economy :-(

SIL is in hospital right now and being monitered baby isn't due for another month so I hope all is ok. although will be exciting to have another nephew.
Must admit though I am feeling a bit sad about it. Jealous I guess is the right emotion and I haven't felt like that for a long time

The saga goes on with DH is eyes are much much worse he saw is GP yesterday who referred him to another hospital with an EYE a&e we went today but they were reluctant to see him as he is already under another hospital and the have doen some tests and have nots etc. We expalined that we weren't happy with the other hospital which is why we had been reffered but the still wouldn't see him. They did however chase up other hosital as is next appointment isn't till septmber which everyone agrees is to far. They were ment to phone DH this afternoon with a new appointment but guess what NO PHONE CALL. I am at a loss as to what to do next, no one sees it as ergent and I am terrified that there is something seriouly worng and that whne it is finally picked up it will be to late.

DH is back at the GP now

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Gp as written a letter and wants us to go back to Kings college hosiptal with it tommorrow (this is the hospital he was admitted to in April/May) So we will see what they say/do tomorrow

Emma I hope yoy are surviving and I hope SIL appriceiates it


----------



## buzzypop3

gyn said i have mild vag. i want a baby. GP told us IVF is last solution. I m 35 DH is 38, test Abn. AF irract. DH to see Urologist. 
I didnt like the attiude from last gynae i saw, she maintained we would have a baby in couple of mths. not true. its now 6mths. nothing. I want to do something but to scared to take the risk. I hear there are waiting lists etc...... and loads of tests, and injections i am terrified of injections. love to hear from others how they started out. and advice they can offer. 
thanks
Buzz


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hiya Buzz,

DH and I weren't able to have penertrative sex at all so we had a mojor problem getting the sperm in the right place! you say you have been diagnosed with mild, does this mean you are able to have sex? 

I had IUI in the end which is less invasive than IVF (and cheaper) but depending on the option you take could still involve injections but they are into your stomache, thigh etc and don't hurt.
Before I had IUI we tried home inseminations with a turkey baster and a suringe. Hvae you tried any of these? do you think you'd be able to?
That didn't work for us and a DR at my family planning clinnic placed DH sperm onto my cervix for me. We had 3 attempts at this which sadly didn't work. We were then refered for IUI.
As neither DH or I had any fertility issues we and 2 cycles of IUI naturally. Naturally meaning there were no drugs involved. They just inserted DH's washed sample into my womb at ovulation.
My third cycle was medicated and I took clomid tablets and had GONAL F injections. The injections made me produce more than 1 egg giving me a greater chance of conceiving and it worked and I had BFP with Twins.

I hope this helps, I have only given you a snap shot as I don't want to go on and on and either bore you or drown you in infomation. Fell free to post on here or PM me any questions. Any thing at all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hi Buzz

My story is different to yours as I overcame the vag and was able to ttc naturally, but that didn't work and I then found I had pcos.  I was about 6 months away from being referred for IVF when I got my BFP, but my treatment route was pcos specific so I can't really help with your questions.  I did have a pregnyl injection to encourage ovulation (which didn't work, but that's another story altogether) in to my thigh but it didn't hurt particularly.  I do have a friend who had IVF and she didn't think it was all that bad.  Sorry I can't be of more help.

Donna how was DH's eye appt?

Annie, have you recovered from your alcoholic indulgences?

Emma, how did the babysitting go?

Harry taking his feeds a little better again now, it's slow going but he had 37 oz yesterday which is more in the region of his usual intake.  I went shopping with a friend and left DH in charge of giving Harry his pureed carrot, second day of it, but he was really sick after it but DH gave him the whole cube instead of just a teaspoon  so perhaps that's why as it went down ok the day before.  DH and I managed to go out for a meal on Saturday night, which was fab, we both needed to unwind, although I had A LOT of wine and felt a bit sorry for myself the next day!!  Not much planned this week, we're going to buy a fireguard and safety gates today as Harry is still putting a lot of effort into learning to crawl and I don't want to get caught out without the required equipment (realise he's a bit young yet but I don't know when he'll work it out!), got to have him weighed tomorrow which I'm dreading after this week's feeds, and got play dates on Thursday and Friday, just hoping I make it to them this time!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Bless DH giving him the whole cube.............


----------



## Donna Taylor

WOW its hot today,

Annie how was your weekend?

I thouhgt Deedee had posted over the weekend but its not here, I must have dreamt it! I have been having some bizzare dreams of late.

SIL is at the hospital having a check up and her levels all checked so we could have a baby this week we will see.

Its my baby brothers 21st today (can't quite belive it) so I am going to my parents later for a BBQ which in a small garden with 4 toddlers could be stressfull.

DH has home physio coming to see him today so hopefully they will be bale to offer some practical help

Emma how are you? did you survuive the weekend? Was SIL gratefull?

Donna x x 

p.s to ttc ot not ttc that is the question......................... Along with moving and many others


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Donna
Thanks for Info.  sometimes i  think that i am a failure, When i said i had mild vag.(gynae said), well we have never had IC, no Pentration at all. My DH tests came back abnormal so with his sperm we wouldnt be able to have a baby. When he was young boy , he had a hernia tied off in that lower region, this is the problem to the abnormal SPerm.. they just move around in circles some with curly tails! poor chaps! We only got the results of that test last month. Before that we tried Splash thing. and syringes, thought about a turkey b, but never got around to buying one. I can insert Tampons, DH fingers etc.. but nothing else.
My worry is would i be considered for IUI/IVf even though i havent gone to counselling for VAG or i havent even had a Smear TESt done ever.. I am afraid. Plus i dont have a good GP that listens, they all seem to say a go home and relax and see what happens.. 
I dont think the Gynae was correct when she said i had mild vag. my understanding from other Vag sites that it is next to impossible to be examine or have pelvic exam, but this was one of the first things she did was perform a pelvic examination. it didnt hurt at all.... i dont know... my head has sunk down to my toes.... hope all is well with you. Thanks for listening 
Buzz


----------



## AnnieR

Hello, Hello!

Yes, I recovered from the weekends antics   The girls went to stay with my Mum saturday night so that we could get up at Stupid O Clock and go to a car boot sale. Well, the freedom went right to our heads and we talked friends into coming into town for a "quiet one" and I got a bit sloshed! I went to bed at midnight with the room spinning, woke at 3am desperately needing water and the room was really spinning!!! then we had to get up at 5.45am!!! It was not good!

I dont think I'll be doing another car boot in a rush! It was quite an experience! Lots of undesirables haggling me over 50p!

I was absolutely hanging and collapsed into bed at 8pm last night - flat out!

OMG though - Layla started nursery today, so we had 6 hours to ourselves!!! I spent the day in the travel agent negotiating a deal for a large group of us and friends to go abroad next summer (5 families) - and finally booked it at 6pm this evening!!! There's 10 adults, 6 kids and 3 babies going! It absolutely wore me out. I dread to think of the radiation exposure. I had two phones on the go at one point! But very very excited!!! Hannah will be beside herself going on holiday with all her little friends! 353 days to go   

Claire - what can I say? You ask these men to do one simple job and it all goes tits up   I'm sure Harry will forgive him  

Donna - How was the hospital?

Emma - Hope the babies didnt do you in!

Buzzy - Like Claire, I overcame the vag and was able to conceive naturally. You absolutely would be considered for IUI/IVF with the vag. So long as you can cope with the procedures, like the pelvic exam - i cant see why not. Donna had IUI with the condition... ask your GP to refer you to your local hospital for treatment/consultation xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone,

The physio came to see DH but have said they wont start any physio untill he has a diagnosis! They have made a list of all the equipment we need around the house though to help DH get in and out of the shower etc as its doing my back in!
After speaking with lukes eye consultant on wednesday (and being told we would get a call back), Consultant from another hospital contatcing him (and being told we'd get a call back) and being seen by his SHO in a and e on satursday (and being told she would speak to him and we'd get a call back) guess what? we didn't get a call back! DH called again today and spoke to his secretary who said he hadn't even requested Lukes notes!!! we are pi$$ed off to say the least and a complain will be made (when we have time)
so we are now waiting for another call back!
Still can't get to the bottom of this lump on DH's back (which was the first symptom) neuro surgeon said it was a fatty lump so refered DH to a gerneral surgeon for removal but general surgeon had one look at it and siad it was s spinal cycst (which can be very serious) and he wasn't going to remove it. We contacted neuro surgeon for a follow up and we got NOVEMBER! IF this is something serious DH could be dead by then!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm at the end of my teather! DH is getting worse and it is such a strain on us.

Sorry a very me me me post

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Sorry for the vent earlier.

I am looking after my 2 nephews to give my heavily pregnant SIL a break so I have a house of 4 under 4's what fun lol
I have also been making more arrangements for DH's 30th birthday in august and looking at house's re moving as the schools in my area aren't fantastic but they don't look that hot in neibourghing areas either.

How is everyone? enjoying the weather? it is hot isn't it

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - how frustrating about dh. Keep phoning and nagging until they see him (if only to get you off their backs).Must be a huge worry.

Feel sick to the stomach today. My next door neighbour's baby (8 months old I think) is critically ill in hospital after falling off a bed - the sort of thing that could/does happen to anyone. I don't know any details, but am told that he has broken his neck. I guess that means there's a risk of paralysis or brain damage.


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG Emma that is awfull, what must they be going through. As you say it can happen to anyone and has probably happened to all of us on 1 occasion


----------



## buzzypop3

hi Donna, 
Gosh Girl you have so much going on.... Need to keep chasing after those consultants, Also mightnt be any harm if you could look for a copy of DH notes for yourself, I think you can request them under the data protection act.... 
Weather here dull, very humid but dull, sun came out this morning for 1 hour and then said its good bye and went in  

hi Annie R. 
Gp gave me phone numbers for counselling, he said i wouldnt be consider for IVF/IUI untill i had counselling for VAG...... I had a pelvic exam last december,it went fine.. - thanks for advice though


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Buzz, Treatment on the NHS is a post code lottery and your GP may be correct that you need to have some counslling first however if you are able to fund yourself and can go private then you can have treament as soon as you like. Would be worth contatcing a few clinics/hospitals as price does vary between them as does whats included in the price.Just a thought though surely you are eligable to be put ont the NHS waiting list due to DH's fertility problems? if its coursing a problem I would go down that route as they can't make you go for counslling first fro that can they?

Nephews have gone home and my 2 are in bed so its a night in front of the TV for me. I have a meeting with my support worker tommorrw and after that HV is coming round for a visit which will be nice I hope.

Right must finish washing up so I can truely relax tonight

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

How is everyone? obviously off having more of a life than me! lol

Annie how are the christening preparations going, its this month isn't it?

I have seen my support worker today and we are dropping down to monthly meets so thats good then in a coupke of months we will probably stop meeting which is all good for me and means progress as been made.
We finally have an eye appointment for DH next thursday so thats something, still chasing up the neuro surgeon though.

Put the boys names down at 2 local schools, I thought they would start nursery in January 2010 but it looks like it will be September 2010 oh well they have a place at a private nursery in January so its not to bad.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, omg that's awful.  Have you heard any more?

Donna, how did your visits go today?

Hi Annie, deedee, Buzz.

Things not great here.  Harry's feeds are terrible again, the reflux meds have done nothing.  I took him back to the gps yesterday and they were no help whatsoever because he wasn't dehydrated as we've been managing to get fluid into him somehow although it's all we did all day.  It seems that unless he is dehydrated and needs feeding through a tube I am on my own.  I've been cyring alot over it, at the gps they asked if I thought I had PND, I said no, I am anxious and upset because my baby isn't feeding well and it's very hot, and we've been struggling for 12 weeks!   I had him weighed yesterday as I was worried as he's barely scraped 20oz some days (was having 38-40oz) and sure enough he's barely gained any weight.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Were they concerned about his weight gain at baby clinic? did you speak to the HV at all? Try not to stress to much over it easier said than done I know, the heat will porbably casue him to eat (drink ) less to. Your getting fluids into him which is the main thing expecailly in this weather although I can fully understand your concerns and would be as anxious as you are.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - You're so close to him being well away with the weaning, just ride it out. Easier said than done, I am well aware. Thing is, milk feeds dont last that long and once he's on food you can get his weight up all sorts of ways. How's it going with the weaning anyway? Is he managing more than a teaspoon? Have you tried him on Petits Filous? Fab way of getting more dairy in him. Layla rarely did more than 25ozs in a day - ever, nor Hannah. Both girls were 5 x 5oz feeds from very early on and that was a good day. I cracked on with the weaning because of the reflux with Layla. She's been a "sicky" baby until the last few weeks with the reflux. It was never masses, but it would be little and often and would really get me down. Tomato based foods are still a big no no for her. I just put up with it in the end. The Choc Teapots didnt have any interest as she was putting on some weight, GP also not concerned unless she was still puking at over a year old.  Problem seems to have resolved themselves, which all my friends with reflux babies said it would - you just dont believe it at the time! It's such a common thing. I was chatting to the ladies at nursery about Layla's "problem" and they almost rolled their eyes and told me they see it all the time! Even Hannah's friends Mummy's saying they went through it and they can barely remember it now.

Point to this blabber is - dont worry. He will be absolutely fine and will grow out of it. You're doing fine xxx


Donna - Yep - christening is on the 19th! Ive got plenty left to organise - essentially - MY OUTFIT!!! I had a dress I was really happy with, but it's grey. With the weather being so lovely I want something a bit brighter. It's more suitable for a winter event. Can I find anything. NOPE! Cake is on order, catering sorted, venue confirmed, girls dresses bought. Still lots to sort out. Hoping for nice weather now. Not particularly as hot as its been this week. I'd be happy with pleasant  


Layla seems to have settled into nursery  ... god I miss her   I'm looking at joining a gym for the last 4 weeks of my mat leave. Give me something productive to do with my time, instead of spending cash at the shops  

Right - I'm contemplaiting going for a run. Best go get changed!


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks girls, always there when I need you.   I've bought more bottles today, back to Dr Browns, and the last 2 feeds yesterday were great but this morning we're back to the problems.   And to cap it all off, my two neighbours children have measles.  Harry was in contact with one of them on Saturday when they would have been infectious and they 'shook hands' and they both put their hands in their mouths constantly plus the other baby is always coughing (lung problems) so am beside myself.  And cross.  Why on earth wasn't the 3 year old who had it first and gave it to the babies flippin' immunised.   So now it's a waiting game, about 10 days I believe, which is when my parents go on holiday and I ahve no idea how to look after a poorly baby, especially one that we are already battling with to feed.    

Annie, christening sounds fab, will Hello! be there?! 

Donna, have you made any decisions on all your life changes?

Emma, any news on your neighbours' LO?

Deedee, hi if you're reading.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Forgot to say, for the weaning it's going slowly.  Still 1-2 tsp, we've done baby rice and carrot and are now on day 2 of apple.  The HV was supposed to be asking someone to come and see us to help with the weaning as we're supposed to do it quickly but of course it's been days now and no phone call...

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - mine both ate and drank next to nothing in hot weather. As long as he's not dehydrated (head sunken, small pellet-like poo) don't worry.

I don't understand why people don't immunise either. There's a lot of misinformation and ignorance about the risks, imo. If he does catch it - and that's a big 'if' - at least you'll know what it is and be able to do something straight away. 

Still no news about next door's baby - they still haven't been home at all (since Sunday).  Can't begin to imagine what they're going through .


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Emma.

Your poor neighbours, I was nearly sick when I read your post, I can't imagine what they're going through either.  I had Harry propped up next to me on the sofa yesterday and I held onto him more tightly than usual, after reading that.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

AF is arriving and I am feeling rather pi$$ed off and sorry for myself.
Everyone around me is either pregnant or about to give birth and its really getting to me. I feel I have nothing to look forward to and I cant plan for anything becasue of Luke's situation. I know its not lukes fault or anythign but I times I can feel quite resentful which I now is awful to admit and very unfair.

It was my birthday yeserday and DH as got me a spa day and I am going with my mum problem is we can't book anything becasue I am finding it difficult to find a baby sitter as Luke can't have them on his own at the moment. 1 SIL is about to give birth and the other 1 is ill so there both out. might be able to ask other SIL but its just really stressing me out.
I want to start college but childcare could prevent me from doing that as well which is what I think leads to the resentment towards Luke which is terrible and unfair and I feel awfull.

I am getting stressed abotu housework etc which I know is an AF symptom but I am just so kanckered.

Sorry rant over :-(

Went to see Ice age 3 with Callum yesterday as he loves dinosaurs (didn't take Ryan as he has to many ants in his pants and wouldn't sit through a while film) It was Callums first time at the cinema and he loved it (film wasn't very good but he enjoyed it)

What do we all have planned for the weekend?

I have a birthday BBQ to go to its Lukes cousins boys birthday on the same day as mine so its his party he is 8 I think. then after church on sunday we may all go out for lunch

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Any one free fpr a live yahoo chat anytime soon?


----------



## AnnieR

Ahh - we took Hannah to see Ice Age today. She was laughing her socks off until that big dinosaur came on - then she cried and jumped into my lap! 

I'm off to see Take That on Sunday - woop! 


Happy Birthday for yesterday Donna! hope you can get a babysitter sorted asap   A spa day will be Lurvly!


----------



## deedee2

Hellloooooo everyone 

Its been sooo long since Ive been on here but Im dying to know what you have all been up to and how you are. 

As for me, well life is v busy with F and H but as hard as it is, I'm enjoying them so much at the minute. We have been able to get out and about a lot in this lovely weather which has been great- picnics, zoo, walks, park, aquarium and a couple of National Trust places. We are off on our hols tomorrow am (yay!) nowhere exotic, just heading down to Kinsale in Co. Cork where we have rented a lovely apartment for the week. Not looking forward to the drive- about 5+hours  but hey ho   thank the Lord for portable DVD players.

H will be starting playschool in September, she'll be going 2 mornings and one afternoon per week. We attempted potty training a couple of weeks ago without success, just dont think she's ready yet but will give it another go when we get back.

F is doing really well, she has taken to solids really well and loves her grub. She is still being a monkey and waking during the night   so we are knackered but only for her dummy, we have nipped the night feeds in the butt 

Ooh yes my operation.... well it was a complete success, the procedure wasnt pleasant and the three days after but when the splints came out I was a new woman, I was able to breathe properly for the first time EVER!!

Donna- How are you and the boys doing? and your DH? Id love to see pics of the boys...

Claire- How is your wee man? Have you started weaning yet?

Emma- How are you and the boys? are you all enjoying the sunshine?
BTW I read your recent post about your neighbours baby OMG I felt sick because that happened to F just a few weeks ago. Those poor people, how is the baby now?

Annie- Hi hun, are you still off on mat leave? Did I read that Layla is being christened soon?

Well we have an early start tomorrow. My wee Toledo is full to capacity (where does all this stuff come from?) including the roof box. we'll be taking the lap top so I should be able to log on and 'chat' with you a bit more this week.

Miss you all,

luv DDx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie did you see it in 3D or normal? I went with normal as we are having enough trouble getting Callum to wear is glasses as it is. Callum jumped at the big dinosaur to lol

Deedee so great to hear from you, I was pleased to read that Hannah isn't potty trained yet as it is going very slowly with the boys . Hopefully they will all crack it soon.
Very jealous of Hannah going to nursery we still don't know if the boys have a place yet but it looks likely we will have to wait till January even though I put them on the waiting list last year!

DH is no better thanks for asking it is getting very stressfull now and I am ashamed to say coming between us at times :-(

Claire, Emma how are you?

Emma any news on Neiboughs baby?

Enjoy your holiday Deedee I really want to go away again but we have already been away so I'm just being greedy 

Love
Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - sorry I missed wishing you a happy birthday.   Does the college offer any childcare? Could you come to an arrangement with someone to look after your boys and then you take their children on another day?

Deedee - glad the op went well. Hope you have a lovely holiday.

Annie - very jealous of Take That!  Have a fab time.

Claire - hello!

Some news on neighbours baby. He hasn't died (was touch and go at one stage) but looks like he is paralysed.  His neck is broken, and there's nothing they can do because he's so young. He has to be kept totally still for goodness knows how long - weeks, months? I don't know about brain damage. Don't like to ask really.


----------



## goblin1975

Oh Emma, that is so awful, those poor parents and baby.  I feel very  about it.

Deedee, great to hear from you.  Enjoy your holiday, I'm very envious!

Donna, sorry to hear things aren't so great at home.  I think it's very normal to feel like that though tbh.   Happy Birthday for yesterday.

Annie, hope you enjoy Take That today!  Woop woop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh Emma that poor family, I really feel for them its terrible


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

How is everyone?

Annie how was last night? I want details! I haven't seen them this time round, went twice first time as a teenager lol

Claire how is Harry doing?

Hope your having a lovely time away Deedee hope weather is good its turned here so I am hoping summer isn't over

Was meeting a friend and her baby this monring but he isn't well so she cancelled, trouble is I had already told the boys where we were going so looks like we are going soft play anyway lol I forget I cant tell them anything these days 

I have a packed week this week seeing various friends and taking DH to hospital appointments

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - you and I must be the only people who didn't go and see Take That last night! Aside from Annie, I've spoken to 4 people in my tiny village who went  (independently of one another, not knowing the others were going) too.


----------



## Donna Taylor

So jealous, I really wanted to go. Hopefully next tour.

Well went to soft play and my DB and SIL met me there and during the course of the afternoon we think SIL waters have broken! she didn't feel anything but stood and up and was wet! So we let the children play some more then I brought all 4 of them home!
SIL and DB are going to the hospital as if it was the waters they broke at 3pm but nothing else has happened also not sure if it was all the waters as if was a a fair amount but would of expected more. (but I wouldn't know how much was there as I had section)

All very exciting but I know have 4 under 4's to get to bed in the same room lol They have all had dinner and are now watching tv so so far so good

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

SIL was sent home from the hospital last night after being checked over. She has lost fluid but there is still enough around baby. If she leaks anymore then she has to go back to the hospital and the will monitor her with the idea of not delivering untill saturday when she will be 37weeks.
SIL is seeing consultant on wednesday anyway and they may decide on a plan of delivery then so we will see. I am hoping he is here very very soon

All 4 boys slept well last night and woke up at 6am so all in all it was ok

How is everyone?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, wow super mum getting 4 under 4s off to bed! 

Annie, how was Take That?

Emma, did you hear any more about your neighbours' LO?  Are your two sleeping in later now?

Deedee, hope you're enjoying your holiday!!

As for us well the feeding is worse.  I've taken him off the reflux meds as after 10 days there was no improvement and he screamed every time I went towards him with the syringe of meds.  I'm not surprised, I tried them and they tasted foul.  Anyway, he now won't let me feed him at all, so DH is doing all 5 feeds every day.  Yesterday he had to go out and I tried but Harry refused to have more than 1/2 oz.  My mum tried and again he refused.  Then DH came back unexpectedly early and he took the other 7 1/2 oz in the bottle, although very slowly.  I'm feeling very low, what sort of mother am I if my baby wont accept feed from me, I feel like I've failed.  The HV isn't coming for another week and there's no sign of the weaning help I was promised.  I am in tears a good few times a day now, and we don't go out anywhere really.  Harry's little friends aren't coming near as he's under measles quarantine still as if he was going to get it it would be any time now, other people like my dad who haven't had measles are staying away so I can't even go round there, and we can't feed him out as he screams and makes a fuss and has 0 so all I do is sit in these four walls getting more miserable and more upset.  Plus I can't take him where there are other children incase he is contagious.  I was so looking forward to having him and now I feel trapped in my own home, and I love him so much and the rest of the time is great but I feel such a failure and I'm wishing away time to when he's weaned, but I'm not doing well with that either as i'm supposed to do it fast but he is going so slowly and I don't know what to give him instead of milk, either before 6 months or after, the books don't cater for reduced milk feed babies so I don't know what to do.

Sorry that turned into a bit of a long one.  Off to sort out why my printer won't work now. 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire,

Firstly you are a fantastic mummy just rather stressed out at the moment which is understandable.

I wish I could offer some suggestions about the bottle feeding but I think you have tried everything I would suggest. As for Harry not taking feeds from you he is probably picking up on your stress and anxiety at milk times. Which I know is no easy situations and I am by no way blaming you as I would feel exactly the same but maybe if you relax then he will - however I could be totally way off mark.

Weaning - what is it you are having problems with? If you are concerned about his milk intake mix the milk into his food (this is what I was told) for example if he is having purreed Carrot when you blend it up put some of his milk in with it this will help woth 2 things, firstly it will get the milk into him and secondly he will be familiar with the taste. I did this for a good few months with the boys expecailly with Ryan who has alwasy been on the 25 centile (and still is)
Try not to worry to much about the exact amount of milk he is getting when he is having food as as time goes on he will probably drop the milk (am I right in thinking this is what you want anyway?) when he starts finger foods you can give him cheese for dairy and he can have yoghurts now which will all count.
I hope I am helping and not putting my foot in it.

I know how hard it is when you have to stay in doors (can you imagine with 2!) but hopefully Harry will not have contratced measles and will be able to be soical again in a few days? or is it weeks? anyway what I am trying to say is it is temporary and your be out and about soon x x 

Don't doubt yourself your doing a grand job

Donna x  x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Take That were absolutely fantastic!!! They always put on such a show. I danced and sang my heart out. Only snag was getting out of Wembley   The show finished at 10pm - I got home at 2am!!! To say I was tired yesterday would be a complete understatement. After I'd dropped the girls off I had only gone and offered to help a friend out who has just had twins...I could have cried! I was in bed at 8pm last night!

I've finally found "the" dress for the girls baptism. I cannot tell you how happy and relieved I am. I am chuffed to bits with it. Its conservative, yet modern. Nice fit, but not ****ty   I was in town for 2hrs today and about to go home when I decided to try just one more shop and what would you know - job done! After weeks of searching...anyway. 

Deedee - Yooo hooo!!! So great to hear from you. Very pleased to hear the operation was a success! Hope you're having a lovely holiday   Two children certainly keep you busy hey! I'm sure Faith will find that dummy herself in the night before too long. We went through the night wakings for it with both our girls. 
We need some up to date snaps of the girls...if you ever get a chance  

Donna -  All sounds like it's going well your end. Hope it continues for you  

Emma - Is Will still doing well at pre school? We could do with some up to date snaps from you too!!! 

Claire - Oh lovely - you're so hard on yourself   I get a feeling that like myself with Hannah, you are striving for textbook perfection   Once you can through up your hands and say "blow it", the tears will cease and you'll feel so much better about yourself.

I agree with Donna, that Harry is probably sensing your anxiety. He will wean. What person do you know who still drinks milk for their entire day?!? We all get there in our own good time. 

How about trying to change your approach to meal times. Try not putting him in a highchair, try not putting a bib on...all the signs to him that "here we go again" Pop him in his bumbo or in his bouncy chair, make sure its at a time of day when he's not tired. Dont rush it, take your time. Lots of praise, clapping and all that jazz.  When he starts digging it, then move back to the highchair. Try letting him play with the bowls, spoons. Maybe some toys on the higchair tray. Layla requires such distractions to get her topen up   Oooh - and try different types of baby food. Perhaps not just the home cooked variety, try a jar. Some kids prefer one or the other to start with. 


Right - I'm off to watch the rest of the MJ Memorial

TTFN xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw you know another twin mummy you are blessed Annie


----------



## Donna Taylor

Keep meaning to ask would anyone be up for a day at whipsnade (sp) zoo maybe in september?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning,

How is everyone?

I am having a day in today doing the housework. About to strip the beds and before I wash them use he sheets to build a den!!!!!
Also having a full day of potty training they are doing so well its just they have to have nothing on (on the bottom half) otherwise the just wee in what they are wearing

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Donna - Yes to Whipsnade! I've just bought annual passes for myself and W (R gets in free). We went yesterday for the 2nd time in a week  and one of the lions really took against R and went berserk! Roaring and trying to get at him. I thought it was funny (as did he) but other people were getting really panicked.  There was huge thick glass between them. 

When were you thinking of? I'm going to be away (if we ever book it) from 2nd to about the 13th of Sept. Happy to go any time before or after that. If it is a weekend I can come for a good long visit. If a weekday it'll have to be a relatively short one (have to fit around W's preschool hours). 

Claire - fwiw, my two wouldn't take a bottle from dh. Not one. Ever. Used to upset dh a lot. I'm sure it was because he was stressed about doing it and the boys picked up on that. Babies are really sensitive to that sort of thing. 

Got to go, R was woken up. xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Emma,

Wasn't thinking of W being at pre- school, what time deos he go? I was thinking of a week day as it would be quieter but could easily do a weekend I guess. I am limited to weekdays anyway as IF I start college I will be there for 3 days a week.
I'd have about 1 hr 20min drive to get there I think, provided I don't get lost lol

What would suit everyone else? weekend? or week day? Also do you think Polly would like to come? I haven't text her yet as I wasn't sure if it would upset her or not and I didn't want to appear insensitive.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

W is going to do 4 mornings and 1 afternoon a week from Sept.  I will have all day Tuesdays (alternate weeks) free though. 
It is very easy to find (off M1 jn 9, and about 5/10 mins drive from there, very easy route). 

I emailed Polly a couple of times, but haven't heard anything. I may have got her email address wrong though. Would be lovely to see her again.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Tuesdays could be a good day then, but has I said I wont know my college days untill the 23rd (assuming I get in of course)
I am sure Polly would of replied so you must have email address wrong. I text her at the weekend and she is well, very busy with work this week though. I am hoping to have a yahoo chat with her early next week along with anyone else who wnts to chat

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi everyone,
Sorry i havent really posted on the thread in a while............. 
As you might know i have vaginismus, I have never had a Smear test done. I now have to go through the painful thing now and have one done. i am thinking about just making a private appointment with a Gynae and get all the tests that i need to have done under anesthetic, they can do that cant they? like LAP and Dye And Hystersocopy and SMear... well i am least i am hoping they will do it.. i dont fancy the thoughts of going to through a smear test been awake.. If i have to get done awake.... ANy ideas to help the mind to relax down them........ 
thanks
Buzz


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Buzz, glad you have continued to post. Although a Smear IS A BIG DEAL I did find that when I had it done it was no where near as bad as I thought it would be. Your using dialators that are far bigger than anything they will use for a smear so you really can do this. you will feel so proud of yoursefl once you have acheived it. I would suggesting having a chat with your gp/nurse before you book the smear appointment atleast then the nurse will be aware of your fears and hopefully be more sympatheitc.
We will all be with you every step of the way and will get your through this together x x 

Claire how are you honey? I have text you again just to check you are ok as I am worried about you. How is Harry?

Annie how are you and the girls?

Emma hows things with you?

I was very down and tearfull last night and I have no idea why? I just feel so rubbish again and I really dont want a repeat of last year. It was this time last year that I started therapy and although on the one hand I feel so much better than I did then and I am coping better and not self harming etc etc I do still feel just as worthless and alone as I did then. I also feel my life is going nowhere and anything that I want to do is always stopped by other things it has been like that all my life. When I decided I wanted a child did it happen for me like it does everyone else oh no not me! and the cycle has just continued till now, feels like I will never break it.
Also DH and I have been thorugh so much in the last year or so and now is health problems continue when will we ever get a break? (and I know people have it far worse than me) I feel DH have lost something to, don't get me wrong I still love him but there is just something missing I cant put my finger on and I'm scared we wont get it back

Soory just started typing and it all came out, feel really upset today maybe I'm just over tired

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Donna - Just wanted to send you big hugs   Yep, you're having a tough time again - but dont let it beat you. Dont let it win   Alot of things in life are never straight forward - but when you get to where you want eventually, it doesnt matter how and the journey can only make you a better person for it  

The girls are both really well thank-you. Layla is into everything! She's crawling, pulling up onto anything and anyone, she chants "dada" all day long...she is an absolute joy. Can you believe she'll be a year old in a couple of months!!! MAkes me feel sick! It's gone far to fast again. Hannah, continues to be a Princess   I've just signed her up to my friends performing arts school from September - i think she'll love it  

Still busy making final plans for the christening. Met with a family friend today whose a chef and is going to do our catering for us. Spoke to the Priest yesterday, just to about e-mail the lady whose making the cake and then I think im ready! Rather looking forward to it


----------



## buzzypop3

Thanks Donna,
Well i have followed your advice, i have made the appointment for next Wednesday, With My DH;s Doctor, I phoned him the other day he does the pap smears on women himself no nurse, he reasurred me that he wont hurt me and he knows all about the vag. he said that the DH can be present to hold my hand.. I dont have any female friends to come with me, ( dont have any friends at all) 
So wish me a lot of luck.... 
Sorry Donna I dont know you that well, and i dont know what you going through , but i have say you have beeen very kind to me with the wording of your posts and i really  appreciate it.   whatever you going through, you can beat it. because you are simply the best, and i send you lots of  hugs and luck. also dont be so hard on yourself 
B


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

I have had a very low couple of days and had lots of tears I think alot of it is brought on by extreame tirdness as that leads me to the feelings of not being able to cope. I mean there are single paretns out there or parents of disabled children and they all cope.
It also leads to me feeling that I can NEVER have another child if I cant cope and feel overwhelmed by the 2 I have and that makes me feel very very sad.

Buzz so glad you have booked the smear, we will all be in there with you holding your hand (virtually of course lol) I have found that men are far far more gentle and understanding than any female has been so I have no doubt it wil be fine, the GP sound very understanding. Well done for booking it that in itself is a huge acheivement ((hugs))

How is everyone?

Claire how are you? you haven't posted in a while hope you and Harry are ok?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Evening,

Buzz good luck with your smear!  I've found men to be better than women at such things too, I used to be subject to the old dildocam, and my consultant was something of a master at making it not hurt.  Still found it hard to look him in the eye afterwards though! 

Donna, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down again.  Hats off to you though for handling two kiddies of the same age, you truly are an inspiration so don't be so hard on yourself.  I find one mammoth.  I took Harry for a walk this pm and was walking behind a new mum with two kiddies in some twin contraption and I remember thinking, my god, I don't know how she does it!  Don't forget what you are achieving there, and from what I've seen and heard they're doing just great.

Hi Annie, Deedee, Emma.  Emma, I've been putting Harry in those romper suit thingies you gave me and just wanted to say thank you again as they are great, he loves them they are good for him to wiggle about in and perfect in the heat!

As for us, well .  DH has taken an ongoing temporary job and so I have Harry all day every week day and 2 feeds to myself that I know he'll not take very well.  I've stocked up on yoghurt!  As for the weaning, well a friend gave me some Cow and Gate frutupura (sp) to try and he gobbled it up.  So I gave him some Hipp autumn vegetables concotion and he love that too, gobbled it up, so it seems it's my cooking he's not too keen on!  We took him out today for the day so he didn't have much of his frutupura when we were out as he was somewhat distracted but he had a good 5 tsp of the Hipp for tea.  We also found somewhere really quiet and remote to give him his milk feed so that went ok for a change.  Am hoping I can get him to eat tomorrow to make up for what he doesn't drink...  Anyway better go and have some milk myself, feeling a bit dehydrated from the bottle of wine DH and I have just had.  Very potent stuff, courtesy of English Heritage, I would recommend it! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire that is fantatsic news about Harry and his feeds. I am sure its not your cooking some children do prefer jar stuff at first then you can slowly introduce your own he is coming along just fine, thanks for your kind words to 

I am trying not to be so hard onmyself, I know I set mysefl very high standards (well you wouldn't think that if you saw the state of my flat!) I need to learn to relax and go with the flow and not plan so much but that is really hard.

Meeting a couple of friends today at soft play so looking forward to that. I am waiting for my shopping to be delivered I have an 8-10am slot but nothing has arrived yet.

Boys are doing sooooo well with the potty training. we went out yesterday and saturday and didn't put nappies on them and they were fine. I took a potty and the toilet seat and they were fine. Ryan had 1 accident on saturday and thats all so I am really pleased with how it is going.
Callum even did a poo in Nando's yesterday he was so proud of himselve that he came back and told the whole resturant lol

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening Ladies!

Claire - Well, what d,you know...jars it is then! I can recommend the "Plum" pouches, "Ella's Kitchen" ones are really good. The concoctions sound awful, but Ive not seen a baby refuse it! Stock up and off you go! 

Donna - You are incredibly hard on yourself  . ....sounds like the boys are doing fab with the potty training! Well done you doing two of them!!! 

Buzz - best of luck with the smear. Im sure the Dr will be very understanding x

Emma, Deedee - sending my love xxx


So - in a whirlwind of crazy this week. Mucho to get finalised for the christening. Trying to co-ordinate picking up of cakes, other parties, a trip to Legoland, finding new shoes for me, ...its goes on! But- I'm really looking forward to Sunday


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Annie Sunday will be fab make sure you get piccies to us asap  I am sure you will all look gorgeous and it will be a very momentous day

Deedee are you back from your holiday? how was it?

Emma how are you? looks lke just us for the zoo lol

Claire, Callum and Ryan didn't take to jars which was sometimes a nightmare! the only ones they did like were the hipp ones or boots organic ones

Dh has neuro physio at the hospital this morning, not sure what that will involve but hoping ti is a step in the right direction.
Plan to take boys to the park while we wait for DH but 2 kids and a potty on my own in the park - I must be mad

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon all,

Donna,  potty in the park!   You must be mad!  Hope DH's appt goes well.

I'll come to the zoo, sorry I was so self-absorbed I forgot all about it, I love Whipsnade Zoo, been with DH a few times as well as when I was little.  Is this a babies too trip?

Emma, hope you're ok.  Very quiet...

Annie, your christening sounds quite like event of the year.  Will look forward to seeing the piccies on **!

Deedee, hope you enjoyed your holiday.

Buzz, good luck for the smear if it's tomorrow (and of course still good luck if it's next Weds).  I've had a letter through for my next one, that 3 years went fast!, I should book it up really.............................

As for us, well the chocolate teapot HV came and was actually very helpful.  Seems her son did exactly the same as Harry and she was not taken seriously by her doctors, so she was great.  We have someone coming to help with weaning as we need to get a move on with it, and she's coming back in 2 weeks to see how I am feeling.  She says it's too late to try him on the special milk her DS had, but she could fully empathise with the difficult feeds and what we are battling with day in day out.  

The rest of the week, I have a play date tomorrow and hopefully one on Friday, but that's pretty much it.  My babysitters (parents) are on yet another cruise ('ocean going liner' apparently not any old ship!) and won't be back until next week, they're always away it's so inconvenient!!!

Oooh, Harry finally going off to sleep so I need to get some things done.  

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Claire so glad that the HV was helpfull and that you felt listened to and supported. We can all give you lots of support and advise but it isn't the same as talking to someone who has experienced the exact same thing as you.
Hope the weaning people can offer lots of tips and advice, although I think Harry is doing really really well I know time is of the essence but he is still doing fab as are you 

Yes I did think the zoo trip would be with children? it would be nce to see them all. ( remind me it was my idea when I have drive for 1hr 30min and had my 2 all day on my own and then face the drive back lol)

Buzz wish you all the best fro tommorrow, be sure to log on and tell us how it went.
I had one after the boys were born (my first) so I guess mine will be due next year :-(

Having a day at home today washing, cleaning and making endless phone calls to people to sort things or pay them its an admin kid of day.
Going to take the boys to the toy liabry tomorrow, I haven't been before but decided it was time to be brave and go.

DH's apoointent went well he will be seen weekly. The physio will ensure he is still using is muscles and that he doesn't have any further problems

I am still having problems with British Gas we are in dispute over a bill we got last year and it still hasn't been resloved! They told me my meter was faulty last year so I haven't paid anything since as as far as I am concerned it needs to be changed. There are other issues to as they don't have a recors of my meter etc etc. Anyway last week the sent me a bill for March 2007 - April 2009 saying I owed them £4500!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah right I only have a 2 bedroom flat. Well finally someone is coming to look at the metre on Friday monring so with anyluck we will fianlly get this resolved

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies!

Donna - Oooh, how I can sympathise with you on the British Gas thing. They sent me a bill out of the blue last year for an 18 month period after realsing they had my meter readings all wrong. It took me weeks of negotiating to get it all sorted. Hope you get a result with them soon! Might be worth getting in touch with their regulator if they push it.

Claire- I'm really pleased you had a HV visit you at home (rare in this town!!!!) and also that she was helpful! Fingers crossed for the weaning!


Well, diet is out of the window tonight. After spending the last 2 wks being sooo good in preperation for Sunday, I am tucking into a sausage sandwich and choc cake! My friend (one of the Godmothers) has just called to say she is being treated for Swine Flu...aaaah!!!! I saw her on Friday and had the girls with me! She'll be fine for the christening, its just a waiting game to see if I get it or the girls! What if everyone else gets it?!?!? Oh God, im freaking out that everyone is going to get it and the whole thing will get cancelled!!!!!!!! Oh God!


----------



## goblin1975

we really have dramas don't we!  Oh Annie I do hope that all goes well, I'm sure that your guests won't all get struck down with swine flu!  I think we could do our own mini series like Sex and the Vag or something!

Donna, good luck negotiating that bill.  Our bills have been horrendous (not that horrendous though!) of late, makes me so .  Hope you get it sorted asap.

Emma, Deedee, Buzz, hope you're ok.

Right, must go and sort out the washing.  I really need to get some more cotbed sheets, Harry was sick in his cot last night so of course I have to wash the sheet incase it happens the next day, etc, etc...  Hopefully I can go shopping when my parents get back - wouldn't dream of going into our town centre with Harry, infact DH has banned me from taking him there!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Buzz good luck for today x x x

Annie oh know poor you I can imagine how anxious you are about the swine flu, really hoping you and the girls are ok. What is the incubation period for swine flu?

Emma how are you?

Hello Claire and Deedee

Right must get a wriggle on and get in the shower as we have our first experience of the toy liabry this morning!
DH has another MRI at 5pm tonight (they rang yesterday with a cancellation) hopefully we are getting somewhere. I kinda want the MRI to show something but then kinda dont

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Toy Liabry was fantatsc came away with 6 new toys which we can keep for up to 8 weeks they had all sorts there, everything you can imagine they had it! boys loved it! and are now occupied by there new toys so one happy mummy here 

DH and I are in talks about ttc #3 very scary decision how do you know its the 'right' time?


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Girls
Thank you very much for all you good lucks. well I had it done, and it hurt like hell, but i got over it, the doc he kept telling me to breahe and relax, which after a while i got use to idea and i relaxed and it was over in last then 7 mins i couldnt believe it, why i was worrying about it so much. the doc told me that there was nothing wrong with me and throughly exmaine me, and i told me just go for fertility treatment. and good luck and he will be in touch when the results are back from the smear test. Why was so worked up about it i will never know. i am so looking forward to the appointment from the fertility group to come in door. 
And donna, thank you so much without you and your kinds word i would never achieved anything here is a huge  
thank you to all Donna said you would be very supported and you all have and I delighted that came across such brilliant bunch of girls thank you so much . Just waiting for that appointment now and the next step and soon i hope i will be pregnant i cannot wait. its something i always wanted and dreamed of is to have my own little baby............................................ i love u all even though i have never met any of you but you make me see sense at last and thank you so much from the bottom of my heart 
thank you
Buss AKA Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kath,

Huge congratulations, well done. next step the clinic I so hope they get in touch soon. Keep in touch we all chat on here most days so feel free to join us.
Consider yourself the newest member of the vag team x x x

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Kat, Congratulations!!!!   Roll on the first fertility appt!!!!!!!

Donna, fwiw, I think the time to ttc is when you can tick most of the boxes - emotionally, physically, financially, etc.  Having had just one baby I now realise how much work is involved, and with two already I imagine you would be juggling plates day and night!  I just worry that with DH not yet diagnosed or well you will be taking on a huge amount of stress on your little shoulders just at the time when you need something for you, such as your college course.  You'll prob tell me to wind my neck in but I'm just thinking of you and the extra work you'd be taking on at a time when you need the opposite.  You'll also not like me for saying this but you have plenty of time to ttc another, unlike old me who will be 35 next year and facing the sliding fertility (and that's from the minimal fertility I have in the first place!).  I really hope this doesn't offend, I am thinking of your wellbeing.

Hope everyone else is well.  What horrible weather!  Not up to much, DH is out buying my birthday presents at the mo, and I'm looking after Harrybags who is currently playing in his playgym nicely.  I had to get a safety gate already as he is pushing himself along the floor backwards on his tummy and seems close to crawling.  He sat up on his own yesterday too.  And my goodness is he nosey and wants to be into everything.  I can tell he's going to be a handful, he already knows when he's doing something he's not supposed to as he turns round to see if I'm looking!  The little monster munch!

Anyway, I should go and do a few jobs online while he's amused.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire Harry sounds adorable at the moment and so advanced I can't wait to meet him in september 
I am not offended by what you said at all, all of what you have said DH have discussed alomost word for word. We're not thinking of ttc right now but may be next year when my college course is over (its only 1 year) and hopefully we will know where we stand with DH. who know claire we may be pregnant together  +++

How is everyone?

Annie hope everything is in place for tomorrow? Icase I don't get a chance to say again I hope it all goes well and I can't wait to hear all about it 

Deedee hope your well and had a nice holiday

Emma, Kath hope you have a nice weekend ahead

My nephew is 16 today, cant believe it!!! My mum is having Callum and Ryan over night so we can celebrate with him we are making the most of it and going out for a meal first. Then on sunday we are having a BBQ at muy mums as it was her birthday on friday
Still nothing from SIL and she is getting very impatient

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

evening all,

Annie so glad you had a nice day today I can't wait to hear all about it and of course we need photos.

Emma how are you?

Claire, Deedee, Kath how are things with you?

I've had a nice weekend celebrating birthdays, boys were really good to. I am finding the boys such hard work at the moment but at the sametime such a joy. Potty training is so stressfull

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Emma, where are you, are you ok?! 

Donna, I should imagine potty training IS stressful!  I rather see it as DH's job though as Harry is a boy!!! 

Annie, how was the christening?  I thought of you, hope it went well, it sounds like it did on **.  Will there be piccies  Hope so!

Deedee, hope you enjoyed your holiday!

Kath, are you still basking in the success of your smear?! 

Things are ticking along here.  Weaning is going better now, he's accepting my homemade purees (thank goodness, it was looking expensive!) and this morning had a cube of parsnip, a cube of carrot and 1/2 a pot of Petit Filous.  Hoping he'll have a cube of apple and the other half of the Petit Filous for his mid-afternoon snack.  Oh, and he almost crawled this morning, he was up on his hands and knees trying to work out how to move forwards but didn't quite figure it out!   I've ordered a Maclaren, I thought sod it, that's the one I want and if I can't get it in my boot sideways I'll swap cars with DH, as I don't like the smaller alternatives.  I've also ordered some really nice sleeping bags for 6-18 months.  It's great that DH is working and I'm back on full pay in about 4 weeks!!!  Spending spree!!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Feeling very groggy and out of sorts today think I must be coming down with something as I cant fight this exhaustion despiate ealry nights.

Claire, Harry sounds like he loves his food now despite the rocky start. Are you returning to work in 4 weeks?

Emma hope all is well with you?

Deedee, Kath Hello

Annie have you recovered from the weekend yet?

Going to SIL in a bit to watch her boys while she sees the midwife for another sweep (poor thing) hopfully this will get things started - not sure what happens it not

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, your poor SIL!  HOpe things start moving along soon.

Annie, we're waiting for a blow by blow account!!!!!!

Hi Emma, Deedee, Kath.

We're having a hellish day here.  Harry is REFUSING to go to sleep for his naps and even when he does sleep it's not for long, so he's now very tired and grizzly!  He's sitting in his bouncy chair looking dog tired now and very cross!   My Maclaren arrived today and despite the measurements on the web site seeming not to fit in my boot, it fits!  I'm overjoyed!!!  Oh, and I love it it's so easy to pop up and down, much better than that travel system.  Need to find our next car seat now, only 700g to go until he needs to go in it!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, and no I'm not returning to work in 4 weeks thank goodness, I am on annual leave in 4 weeks time until 1st October when I'm back in the office. 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yea for Annual leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how is Harry now did he settle down at all? Hopefully he will have a good night tonight.

Really have a struggle with Ryan at the moment don't know what it is, maybe just the terrible 2 and halves lol but he is such a handfull at the moment. January cant come soon enough (4 sessions at nursery)

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, I'm getting a bit worried? 

Well he's asleep now but phew what a day.  DH at the football this eve so he's escaped the bulk of the grizzling but my goodness, that boy can grizzle!  DH would say he gets that from his mother...........................   Anyway, I've negotiated a night for me tomorrow night, am thinking bath, face mask, foot soak.....

Donna, oh dear, Ryan must be having the terrible twos late and for both of them.  I did  about being pregnant together.  I do want another for Harry's sake as he may well be the last of our family otherwise and potentially blood-relative-less otherwise but worry it wouldn't happen.  But then again, I'm so overjoyed to be blessed with one...

All our play dates have swine flu, how did it get this mega so quick?  Thinking twice about going out... tomorrow grandparents are babysitting while I finalise our revised will (stuff about legal guardianship, who gets what, our preferences for MIL to have no unsupervised access, etc. - how awful that I've had to do that, I don't know WHAT to do about her, any advice?) then Thurs am treating myself to highlights and a cut / blow dry.

Right, off for a glass of wine, it's been a loooooooooooooooooong day!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

sorry, no need to worry, just busy


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Emma glad to hear from you, hope you really are ok though

Claire how are you today? hows Harrybags (I love that name for him lol)

Ryan has now started holding is poo, he is not taking to potty training at all. Infact he is not taking to being a 'big boy' very well :-(

DH had a phone call this mornng from the hospital to say hie MRI was normal. This is good news BUT what on earth is wrong with him? I fear this will be permenant

Nee to take Callum to the optictions to get his glasses tightened then need to find a Spider man and sportacus costume

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All,
Sorry havent been log on in a while, been extra busy at work....etc...... Had a terrible phone call on Monday from the GP, You all are not going to believe this, but i have to get the smear repeated, the slide or something broke, so the GP said and sample wouldnt have been passed..... or something to the affect, wait there is more, GP is on holidays next week so he suggested i go to another practices, to have smear repeated.. I have appointment next Thursday for the repeat, but i am afraid, i know i hear you all say i shouldnt be afraid, but it will be done by a woman G.P- And do Remember Donna you saying to me that Male GP/Doctors are more gentle and more understanding then women,,, I wonder why that is?? I guess I will find out next thursday... 
I rang up to make appointment for counselling too, have to wait a couple of weeks for appointment so i am at the waiting time... 
Hope all is well with you all - 
talk soon 
buzz-kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kath,

I had my first smear done by a nurse at my practice and she was lovely very understanding, quick and gentle so that went against all y previous experience of men being more gentle. It really does depend on the man/women. You more what to expect now so I am sure the smear will be fine but if your really concerned you could always wait till your gp is back from hols.
Please don't ket what I said terrify you as that really wasn't my intention ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Ah Kath what a thing to happen!  However, you've done it once now, and you said yourself you don't know what you were worried about.  Next time will be a breeze in comparison.  I think you'll be fine with another person doing it myself, but if you're that worried I'd wait until your GP gets back.  Either way, you're already well on your way to conquering this fear and in a weird way, having it done twice may be very helpful to you (something you won't appreciate until after you've done it again! )

Donna, so pleased the MRI was clear but so sorry you still don't have any answers.  What's the next step?  Did you find your costumes?

Wonder where Annie is with the christening story and some photos! 

Emma, good to hear from you.  If you're sure you're ok................

Deedee, hi, hope you're all ok.

Harrybags was a right horrorbags yesterday  think he might be going through a growth spurt.  Off to the hairdressers later this morning for highlights, I can't wait!  I got my pampering evening last night too so am feeling quite glamorous (or will be once I have my hair done)!  No play dates still this week, too much swine flu about!

Right, got to sort out defrosting purees for the day while his lordship is asleep.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Lovelies!

So sorry I've been AWOL - I've got shingles   Not been feeling poorly as such with it - just very very tired. 

I'm back to work a week on Monday, so been online ordering new office clothes. I've been incredibly down about having to go back to work. Such the opposite to how I felt with Hannah   I guess the thing with Hannah was it was just me and her 24/7 and I didnt feel like there was any balance. I didnt know who I was after having her aswell and thought I was missing out on the old me by not being at work. I just feel so differently now and I have LOVED being at home with Layla. I cried when I dropped her at nursery this week. I miss her terribly  

Then I tell myself to snap out of it - I'm only going to be working in the mornings!!!! I'll have all afternoon with them! - silly girl! 


The christening was absolutely beautiful. I havent got any ad-hoc photos to show you. My friend came and took snaps again. I shall pm you the website address and password. Be warned - there's 218 of them!!! Many of them the same shot taken a few times, so whizz through! Layla was mucho mucho grumpy thanks to teething and hunger -so not looking her happiest!!!!


Love to you all -will be back when I can stay awake!

P.S - Kath - wanted to say a huge congrats to you on the smear test. Hope your appointment comes through very quickly!!!


Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Evening all,

Really am fine, just never get a moment to myself at the moment. I can't use the computer much in the day as R tries to 'help' and it is too annoying. When online I'm trying to find a holiday, wardrobes, and a sofa (have failed on all 3 so far - the quests continue). Wasn't very well at the weekend, and panicked that I had swine flu, but it wasn't and I'm fine now.

Annie - the photos are lovely. You look stunning, and the girls are beautiful too. Hope you feel better soon.

Kath - well done you! Sorry I haven't really posted to you before, but I've followed your story. I'm trying to pluck up courage to have a smear myself.

Claire - sounds like weaning is going well. Has he tried any non-pureed foods yet?

Donna - has that baby arrived yet? Gad dh's MRI was all clear, but that doesn't get you any nearer to a diagnosis does it. Must be very frustrating.

Deedee - hello!

Got to go - in middle of cooking.
Love to you all,Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Emma glad your ok, hoe your getting time to yourself. Nice to hear from you - we miss you. When and where are you looking to go away?

Annie so sorry to hear you have shingles, are you in much pain with it? you must of over done it with the christining as it is often stress that brings shingles on (so the dr said when my dad had it)
I haven't had a chance to look at the photos yet but I will do asap as I am dying to see them.

I had my assesment at college today and although my maths was below the level required I already have GCSE Maths so although I did rubbish in the test today I cant se that being an issue. Surprisingly though my english was higher than the required standard so I was well chuffed there considering I am Dyslexic! I did well! From what the tutor said and based on my results I think I will be offered a place in september, I will receive a letter next week telling me if I have been offered a place on the course.
I have put the boys names down on the waiting list for the college nursery but I have family to help out (hopefully) as a back up.
I will be attending college 3 days a week but I don't know which days yet. DH and I are really excited (DH more than me I think)

Can't wait to go out and buy new stationary etc and of course I will need some new college clothes lol

Oh Emma no SIL hasn't had the baby yet, midwife refused to do the second sweep so she just has to wait till she sees the consultant at 40 wks

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh Annie, your photos are beautiful, as are your girls!  I gushed over them!   You must both be so proud!  You looked lovely too! x  Sorry to hear about the shingles, hope you feel better.

Donna, fingers crossed for next week's letter then!  

Emma, it's good to hear your news, shame the boys are being so time consuming but I'm beginning to think that's little boys for you!!  LOL.  Where are you planning on going on holiday?  Emma, no we haven't tried non-pureed foods am waiting for the clock to strike midnight on 6 months first  then will be trying some steamed vegetable sticks, etc.  I rather think he'll prefer that as he's so independent, he won't drink out of a beaker if I hold it, I gave up yesterday and put it on his tray and when I looked back he had it in both hands and was guzzling it! 

Hi Deedee, hi Kath.  

Well I am highlighted and look much better!  It's my birthday tomorrow so we are going out shopping, then in the evening having a takeaway with people round so looking forward to that, it's ages since I've had an Indian takeaway!   

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy birthday Claire


Love Donna and Gang


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna.  I had a great day, I chose a new watch which my parents bought for me, I even got a couple of tops for myself, but I must confess to spending my Waterstones vouchers on books for Harry rather than myself!

Emma, Annie, Deedee, Kath, hope you're all ok.

Having a good weekend here.  The Indian takeaway was yummy  and Harry was on top form entertaining everyone.  The boys are currently out on a walk and I'm supposed to be hoovering (Harry has become very frightened of the hoover!!!).  We've got one of those pushchair toys that are a steering wheel, indicators, horn, etc. and it's so funny out with him he loves turning the wheel and beeping the horn!  We're going car seat shopping later as we need another seat but I'm a bit baffled by the choices, there seems to be seatbelt only, seatbelt around a base with the seat attached and then isofix, apart from the ease of fitting is one safer than another

Claire x


----------



## andra

Hi everyone,
i am one of women with same problem like you-vaginismus, who was reading your story to find the answer. I cound't manage so far, this is why i dare to ask you -is any secret?
i was advised to use those 'vaginal dilatators' to overcome vaginismus. After 4 months, i couldn't go further than size 2. I can't move to size 3- is too painful. Have you found any solution? How could you manage? 
I am feeling the weirdest woman from earth and this is why i am writting you.
thank you, adrianne


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

I have new phots of the boys on **, they were dressed up as super heros for a party so cute. Sorry Annie I haven't looked at your phots yet but I will I promis just haven't had the time.

Claire your birthday sounds fab, um haven't had an indian for ages did have a chinese ;ast night though lol

Adrianne, Big hello to you
Have you been exanmined? I only ask as do you know if there is any physical reason why it is so painfull for you? this may be something to look into if you haven't had it done.
Don't put pressure on yourself to use number 3 keep trying with number 2 untill you feel ready. where vag is concerned you can't rush things.
Keep posting on here we will all help as much as we can

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Adrianne - 2 to 3 is a huge jump, I think. Do you use lubricant? I found lots of that made a difference - helped it slide in better. What I did when I got stuck was go back to the beginning. Spend lots of time practicing with no. 1 (maybe 5 mins 2/3 times a day for a week), then the same with no 2, then pschy myself up for the next size.
Are you having help from a professional, or did you just buy them yourself off the internet? I used to see a gynaecologist and he'd put the next size up into me - which gave me the psychological boost of knowing that it really would fit - and then he'd get me to try a few times with him and a nurse watching. Then he'd send me home to practice.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone 

Adrianna, hi.  I agree with the others, you can't rush this unfortunately.  As Emma says, a lot of lubricant would help, as would a glass of wine if you're a drinker like me!   I would stay with the #2 until you feel ready, then it will be easier.  Are you using the #2 before trying the #3 each time?  You will get there in the end, it will fit!

Donna, have commented on your ** piccies, they look adorable!

Hi Annie, Emma, Deedee, Kath.

As for us, we are off for our follow up appt at the hospital this afternoon.  Not holding my breath!!!  Had Harry weighed this morning and he hasn't gained any weight in the last 2 weeks  but weaning is still going very slowly and he hates me spoon feeding him, I think he feels insulted!   Anyway, we were up to 3 cubes of puree in the morning and 2 in the afternoon with a Petit Filous but he's getting cross with me and refusing to open his mouth.  He'll have a go himsefl with the spoon but it usually ends up anywhere but where it's supposed to!  I gave him so finger food this morning and he tried to eat that (although failed!) but he's down on his milk intake now, to 30-33 oz instead of the 38oz mark and on top of that he is very active.  He's creeping at speed backwards and sideways and still trying to crawl from his hands and knees, plus he's doing press ups (not sure what he's training for........!) so perhaps that's why he's not gaining too.  Not sure what to do about that tbh, I can't force him to eat solids (and I'm not going to)!

Anyway, got to go.  Bibs to wash! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

I know every child is different but Ryan has alwasy been on the 25th centile and nobody was every concerned as he alwyas stayed on 'his'line. Once he started moving about his weight gain slowed to the point of stopping but he is a very very healthy, happy and active toddler so try not to worry. Callum on the other hand is a chunk compared to his brother.

Better go ment to be looking at nurseries

Back later

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Afternoon!

Enjoying my very last day at home without the girls. Im keeping Layla home tomorrow so that we can have one last special day of our mat leave together     but for today - Ive done the food shopping at leisure and in peace and got up to date with all my paperwork! Off to lunch with the girls at the office in a few moments - preparing myself for Monday

Can you believe I have had 51 weeks off work!!!! It went so fast again   I've got myself some killer outfits for my return though  

Claire - Harry seems like he just likes to do things as and when he wants to. I dont think there is much more you can do lovie. Just stick with the programme and I'm pretty confident he will get on board with it before too long. He will learn that its meal time and open up! Just a couple of ideas to throw into the ring... are you feeding him puree before or after milk feeds? Have you tried distracting him? Toys or finger food on his tray in the hope that he absent mindedly opens up!
Good Luck at the hospital today x


Emma - Glad all is ok your end, albeit rather busy!

Donna - The boys look super cute in their outfits!

Kath - Hi!

Deedee - Love to you and the girls xxx


Right - off to get the ladies for lunch...ttfn xxx


----------



## AnnieR

Oooh - I crossed!

Layla has dropped to the 2nd centile and nobody overly concerned! That girls eats like a horse..but also rather active! She figured out how to climb the stairs this week! Sooooo different to Hannah


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - both mine lost weight once they started moving a lot.

R eats masses and is only 9th centile but, like Donna says, he's steady at that so no cause for concern.
(W eats next to nothing and is below 9th centile).

Annie - tell me about it with these 2nd children! R does all sorts of dangerous things that W never did. The looks of horror on other mothers faces when we go to the playground are priceless!


----------



## goblin1975

Always there when I need you to say the right things !

Annie didn't realise you were back to work so soon, hopethetransition is ok!

Donna hope you get somenursery joy!

Emma, quite the little dangermouse you've got there then!!

Hosp ok, we have new meds they are still convinced it's reflux and sais also because he still possets alot and shouldn't at his age as so upright.  They are ringing me to see his weight gain in 2 weeks which has panicked me abit!! *sigh*

Anyway got to go, apple puree and yoghurt time.....

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Hopefully new meds will help, dont be concerned that they are ringing look at it as reassurance that they are keeping an eye on him and taking your concerns seriously

Booked a spa day for my mum and me on the 12th cant wait!!!!!!!!!! I am having a back, neck and shoulder massage (never had a professional one before) a full body polish, facial and a pedicure so excited

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Polly and I will be on Yahoo from 8:45 if anyone can join us x x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Polly says hi to you all, I hope to have another Yahoo chat again soon maybe next week if anyone can join us. Polly seems very well but snowed under at work as always.

I am very excited today I have received an unconditional place on the course I applied for so really happy!

Right sorry cant stop get to get the boys ready fro the dentist 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - that's brilliant news! Well done! It'll be fantastic for you.

Please pass on my love to Polly. I'd love to meet up with her again. I always look out for her in town but haven't seen her.

I've just ordered myself a _lovely _ new sofa (far more £££ than I intended to pay when I set out on my sofa quest many weeks ago ).

Claire - how are Harry's new meds going?


----------



## Donna Taylor

oohh so Jealous Emma I would Love a new sofa but cant really justify it when there isn't really anything wrong with the current one. Whats your new one like?

Well Polly and I were talking about another meet up can you believe its almost been 2 years!!!!!!!!! come on girlies we have to sort another 1! How about October??

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

October is entirely free at this point, so fine by me.


----------



## emmadaffodil

sorry, forgot sofa - dark leather (because of dog hair - currently have fabric and it looks awful), and matching armchair. From sofa.com.


----------



## Donna Taylor

sofa sounds lush 

I cant do 17th October but I'm free rest of month should we do a sunday again?


----------



## goblin1975

Evening,

Donna, that's fantastic news, I'm really really pleased for you!   How was the dentist?

Sorry to miss the yahoo chat, as I explained in my text DH was at the footie and I had to see to Harrybags!  I can do October although only weekends as I'm back at work at the beginning of October.  I probably won't be able to do days when DH's team have a home game though!! 

Emma, we too have spent out oodles on a new sofa.  And to cap it all off, it's not exactly practical!!   Yours sounds nice (AND practical!).  I look out for Polly whenever I'm in BLC but I haven't seen her.  I always look at people riding bicycles too incase she's still doing her ridiculously long rides!

We haven't started the new meds yet, the chemist has to order them in as it has to be manufactured specially for babies (how typical!).  They were trying to get them in for me today but didn't manage it so hopefully tomorrow.  

As for the weaning, he wasn't keen this morning on his carrot and sweet potato puree and wouldn't open his mouth, so instead I gave him some grated cheese from my sandwich and he was leaning forwards for it.  A lot of it came out again but he was eating some and seemed really keen so it's not a food aversion.  This afternoon I tried another processed jar and he ate most of it  and then sucked on some banana slices but again a lot came back out, not that I expect anything different yet.  We are giving solids before milk as otherwise afterwards he sicks it up and most of his milk.  And I don't know who came up with the idea of giving most of the milk then the solids then the rest of the milk, what a faff!

Anyway, I've prattled on enough.  Hi to Annie, Kath, Adrianne and Deedee.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hiya Claire,

Yes I got your text shame you couldn't make it but maybe next week?

I am sooo excited about college but OMG it is going to be so much work I really hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew. Still have to find a nursery.

Dentist was mixed really, The boys were very relluctant so me made DH go first which turned out to be a wrong move as DH then had work done involving injections and drilling etc! This excited Callum (weird child) but Ryan was having none if it and said he wasn't going to sit in the chair!
Callum had his turn happily sat in the chair, opened his mouth and rinsed with the 'special' drink dentist was happy with his teeth and said he has 1 more coming which would be through in 2 weeks!! I though he had all his teeth.
Ryan screamed and had to sit on my lap not sure how much the dentist could see.

When we put the boys to bed tonight Callum said he had a lovely day becasue he went to the dentist - so cute

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Aaaah how cute of Callum, but how strange enjoying the dentist! I do feel for Ryan! When we were little my parents were soooo STRICT that we didn't *dare* not get on with it but I hated it!  I'll try to make the yahoo chat next week, when is it?

Not much news here!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - so cute about Callum and the dentist. I haven't taken W yet, but must do soon. 

Claire - have you tried breadsticks? He can suck on those until they go soggy. Most babies love them (also good if their teeth are hurting).


Supposed to be meeting some friends in the park this morning, but the weather looks a bit iffy.


----------



## goblin1975

Are you all starting your dentist trips now??  When I saw my dentist a few months ago he said to book Harry in too when I next came for a regular check up and he'd have a look at his tooth/teeth/lack of, he'll be only 9 months old?!  I thought it was a bit soon............


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

re the dentist I was told to wait till they were 2 and a half, 9 months does seem young to me.

I have text Deedee and she is also on board for a meet up in October. We are looking at the 24th or 25th October at the the same place how does that suit everyone?

Nothing much to report here, we have been gymnastics this morning and thats about it

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Must have a very enthusiastic dentist! 

24th/25th sound ok to me.  I've just checked the football fixtures and they don't seem to be playing that weekend! 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Its all coming together so excited. I hope Annie canmake those dates.

Then we just have to decide whether to go for the saturday or sunday? Deedee is going to check flights tonight


----------



## emmadaffodil

those dates are fine with me (will double check with dh tonight, but he owes me a huuuuuuuuge favour in the childmindig stakes - more on that later when I've got time).

Claire my dentist said 3 years ish for 1st dentist trip. W is 3.3 but I'd forgotten all about it until Donna posted about her visit.


----------



## Donna Taylor

ooh cant wait to hear more about that Emma, glad everyone can make it so far


----------



## pollyhoping

Yep, count me in! I was in meetings all day, Donna, so couldn't reply! 

Sorry I owe you an email Emma, but I would love to meet in H in the meantime if you want. I am taking next week off work, as I have been overdoing it a bit. DH and I are going to a hotel for two nights at the beginning of the week - got a great deal on lastminute! So if you wanted to meet up from Wednesday onwards, that's fine!

Claire - I have been racking my brains as to what BLC means - I know I will kick myself when you tell me! I havent been out on my bike for a while, but plan to overhaul next week, and start doing some shorter runs to get back into it. But been doing lots of swimming 

Hi Annie, Deedee

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR

Oooh now then....I think that date should be fine for me too   Has it really been that long since we met up?!? - crumbs!


Hannah had her first visit to the dentist recently. We watched the Peppa Pig episode where she goes ALOT! it seemed to work a treat though. She hopped right into that chair. 


Claire- Someone told me to do the whole milk, food, milk think and I also thought Huh when they said it. I chose to ignore that one   Do you give Harry his milk straight after solids? My friend used to do this with her little man and it was almost as though he knew it was coming! So he would refuse the food (which he wasnt really in to) and wait for the milk!


----------



## Donna Taylor

woo hoo its all coming together, I think the 24th would be better for me but it depends on flights for Deedee really.

Annie boys watched peppa pig to lol


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Polly, I thought B where you live (or where I think you live!) was also called BLC?   It's possible I'm wrong though!!!!!!!

I think the 25th would be better for me,  as DH has now informed me that while there is no fixture for that Saturday the FA Cup match for his team could be that weekend!!   However, there's a very strong chance my parents will be around so I'm sure they will babysit if I ask them this much in advance. 

Annie, yeah, how silly with the milk timings.  I tend to do the food about an hour before the bottle.  We have tried to do a bit of food afterwards too but he is really really sick if he gags on something.  Last night we gave him finger food to eat while we had dinner which was an hour after a bottle and it was going well until he gagged on some broccoli and he brought up loads of the milk he'd had earlier.   Anyway, he hates his bottle so I doubt he's anticipating it!  I now have a book on BLW from the library (again) and am thinking am going to have to at least partly pursue this as he is interested in food when he's in control but not in having it off a spoon.  What a munchkin!  Anyway the HV is coming back today so I will ask her what she thinks.  I was told by the HV at the weighing clinic to give him Quavers (!) then at the hospital appt the paed doctor told me to give him Wotsits!  What happened to healthy eating 

Right, Harry starting to doze so I must sort out our finances  and have a cup of tea. .

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

at the Quavers/Wotsits - far too much salt for a baby! Some of these health care 'professionals' give shockingly bad advice.


----------



## pollyhoping

Quite right Claire, BLC it is. Told you I would feel  !

Polly


----------



## goblin1975

Polly  never mind! 

Well my HV was horrified at the Wotsits and Quavers suggestions!  We have the weaning lady coming back next week and the HV the week after.  I must say, I do feel very well supported by them, which I'm surprised about!!

Anyway, Harry is asleep in his cot so I should get something useful done really.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Where is everyone?!  Enjoying the fact that it's not raining no doubt!!!!!!!!

Annie, so is it tomorrow you're back at work?  Very best wishes to you if it is, hope you fit right back in, although I'm quite sure you will. 

Donna, ** seems to suggest you are by a beach!  Have I missed something?! 

Hi Emma, Deedee, and anyone else who is reading (Polly, Kath, Adrienne?).

Had a lovely night last night, DH and I went out for dinner and it was great, the deep fried cheese filled jalapenos were particularly yummy (and fattening!) .  Also got a lie in this moring, 2 hours of cups of tea on tap and Heat, it was very nice indeed!  Of course, reality strikes and it's now back to nappies, washing and food all over the floor! 

Speaking of which, I should clean up ready for the next round of trying to wean Mr Independence!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Sorry I thought I mentioned it to you guys we went to my aunts sort of spare of the moment. We are back tomorrow though as I have a check up appointment with my support worker on tuesday and DH has occupational health coming to see what help they can offer around the house.

We viewed a nursery on Friday before we drove down to my aunts and got a really good vibe for the place so going to ring up on monday to secure the boys a place for september

Annie, I wish you all the best for tomorrow and I look forward to 'speaking' to you every day 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Where is everybody?  

Annie how are you finding being back at work?

Claire how's Harry?

Kath have you heard from the clinic yet?

Deedee how are you? we need an update on the girls? have you checked flights yet?

Emma how are you? How are your boys?

At the moment my to do list is never ending and for every 2 things I get done 4 things get added at the moment! its really getting on my wick!
Saw my support worker today and I am seeing her monthly now. She thinks that I will be fine to be discharged in October when she starts her Mat leave but did reassure me by saying she could refer me to see someone else if I still felt I needed monthly contact.

Boys are just great at the moment, Nearly dry (fingers crossed)
They just make me laugh everyday and are such a joy I'm loving this age (not the potty training though)

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone

just a quickie as I am beyond tired! Layla's front teeth came out over the weekend and OMG, did we know about it! We had two days and loooong nights of SCREAMING! Typical with me going back to work!

Speaking of which - I hate it. I am not happy to be back there. I could cry... I dont think its that I dont want to work. I have just come to the conclusion that after 8 years that job and indeed that place is no longer for me. I've completely fallen out of love with corporate life and perhaps having had a whole year away from the b.****e - I'm past all of that. Claire's DH could probably sympathise with me on this having worked in a similar environment, but people are being culled left, right and centre. Really lovely people are being given the boot and axes hang over many peoples heads. Its not a pleasant place to be right now. 

I'm going to have to stick it out for a while and decide what I actually do want to do!!! If the girls were heading to school soon, I'd have handed my notice in and stayed at home! Not really a clever idea right now

I know - I should be bloody grateful to even have a job right now  

anyhoo - I am desperate for some sleep, so please forgive me for lack of personals xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Annie,

Sorry to hear your not enjoying being back at work. Atleast your not there full time but I imagine that is a small consulation to you at the moment.
Would it be an option for you to be a stay at home mum? or is that not really you? I know alot of people NEED to work and not necessarily becasue of the financial gain.
I know it cant be easy to leave the girls I am just beginning to find out how hard it will be to leave the boys in september for 3 days a week and that is to do something I WANT to do not NEED to do as such.

Could you leave work and return to study to retrain in something that is kind of what I am doing. I need to return to work but I know I couldn't do the job I was doing before so have decided to retrain.
I'm really not sure what to suggest I hate the thought of you being so unhappy, I'm sure the lack of sleep hasn't helped either hun

Take care and Chin up babe

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, oh I'm so sorry to hear that.  I think I will feel a little that way, I no longer like the work environment at our place it's really changed and I despise my boss, so I know every day will be horrible.  With DH not working I have no choice, but I will be looking out for either an internal job (pref part time) in a nicer part, or a new job elsewhere, and I guess I will just have to stick at it in the meantime.  I think if I were in your shoes I would put up with it for now while remembering and chanting to myself daily (or more frequently, if required) that you are just there to earn money to buy things for your girls, while keeping an eye out for something new (even non-corporate). 

Donna, how's the beach in the rain?!   (am assuming it's raining there, it's raining loads here at the moment)

Hi Deedee, Emma, anyone else who's reading.

Well things are not great here.  He won't open his mouth for the spoon at all and won't eat finger foods he just throws them on the floor.  Am at the end of my wits as I've spent 3 looooooong months focusing on getting to the weaning so we can cut the milk back drastically and here I am in a new nightmare.  I've been thinking it's just a bad start and he'll get it in the end, these things take time etc., but we're now in the 5th week and I do feel we should be getting somewhere now and we're going backwards.  Yesterday went like this:

7am - 1/4 Weetabix with formula milk - ate 2 small tsp if that
7.30am 7 oz bottle (with screaming)
11am - cheese on toast cut into strips (ate none), 1/4 Petit Filous (would eat no more and that was a struggle)
1.15pm - 8 oz bottle (less fuss)
4.30pm - 2 cubes of apple, pear and cinnamon puree (ate 1.5 cubes, took 1/2 hour and barely opened mouth)
5.30pm - 9 oz bottle (with screaming)
8pm - 8 oz bottle (no fuss)

There used to be a 5th bottle in there, so he's having about 7 oz less than he was but either has no appetite for solids or just isn't interested in them.  I'm scared of cutting back on the milk further as he stopped gaining weight when I went to 4 bottles so I'm reluctant to cut back further.

I'm at my wits end now, and can feel myself sliding a bit into feeling down, I've been quite tearful the last 24 hours and I can't decide if it's just a hormonal blip or related to the feeding. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Polly - if you're reading - sorry not to have got back to you about meeting up. My plans for this week keep changing -  MIL who is coming to stay, then isn't, then is again etc.

Claire - sounds very stressful. Maybe he's just not hungry?  Babies do self-regulate in terms of intake. Maybe he doesn't like purees? R wouldn't eat them at all, and W wasn't that keen. Might it be worth going down the baby led weaning route? A few people I know in RL have found this site/blog http://babyledweaning.blogware.com/ really helpful.

Annie - sorry you're not enjoying being back at work.  It is a horrible time to be in the corporate world, I imagine. Dh tells me at that the atmosphere at his place is horrible. Everyone is watching their backs and looking out for themselves (and trying to undermine colleagues) because they're so desperately worried about losing their jobs. 
Maybe you'll feel happier after a few weeks when it feels like you were never away. 
How is dh's new venture going? Is that something you could be part of?

Donna - hope you're enjoying the break.
Well done with the support worker. You must be doing well for her to discharge you. 

Just did a great long rant about dh and then deleted it. Will post again later when I've got time.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Was only a short break away we came home monday.

Had a visit from occupational health yesterday and they are going to fit loads of things to help DH get around better 

Claire sorry your are feeling down (are you due on? this can make it worse) I think the way you are feeling is completely understandable but do keep talking to us and keep an eye on how you feel.
Here are a few things the boys liked some of which you may have tried but its just a few ideas :

Cow and Gate Fruit pot things - They loved them!
Have you tried the organic rice cakes come in different flavours? they do carrot stick things which are like crips in texture but there are not crisps!
Pureed sweet potato? boys loved it 
Baby rice with some veg in or fruit. could have the fruit or veg pureed but live the rice with some texture to see if he want some lumps? Callum wanted lumps from very early on.
Last thing, Heinz do the powder food (I wasn't a huge fan at first) but I could make it up with milk so atleast I knew boys were getting 5 0r so oz in that to make up there intake as they dropped there milk really quikcly once weaning started. you could just use the breakfast ones or something?
Anyway thats just a few of my thoughts.

Annie how are you? did you get some sleep?

Emma hope DH hasn't been upsetting you to much

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello,

Donna, aids round the house sound good.  Hope it helps.

Emma, ooh, these DHs eh!  Hope it's nothing too horrid!

Annie, I meant to say, yes DH's work was like that.  He's since been talking on ** to several other colleagues who also resigned after being bullied like he was but each of them had no idea that other people were being treated as badly as them, some are pursuing it officially, not sure if DH wants to do that or not.  But as Emma described, it was unpleasant, people covering their own backs, his boss tried to shift his shortcomings into being DHs to protect his own back, etc., work is not a nice place to be right now.  There are NO jobs here, DH is still doing his temping job but earns 1/3 of what he did, and i'm still on SMP (but not for much longer, annual leave starts a week Monday, shops here I come!!!!!).

Thanks Emma, I'll have a look at that.  We are trying some BLW in between meals (and when 0 puree is desired!), he has munched on a broccoli floret but mostly he just likes squidging it up in his hands, smearing it in his hair then throwing it around the room / on to the floor!  Still, I do believe that it is way too early to expect much more than that from BLW.

Donna, he does actually like the C&G fruit pots, our most successful meal ever was one of those where he ate about 80% of it, I couldn't believe my eyes, anyway I will try that again (although I would much prefer him to have my crafted with love and care nutrient packed homecooked food!!!).

Anyway, I have mixed up some cubes so he has a sweet potato, carrot, apple and chicken concoction.  Just waiting for it to cool down.  On the plus side, drinking water from a beaker is going outstandingly well, and he can clap unprompted or in response to someone else doing it, and is sitting up unaided so well.  I should prob count my chickens.  A friend's LO was here yesterday and she just lies on the floor, no rolling, sitting, clapping, in fact sometimes I have to check she's awake, although she does eat well!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wow Claire Harry is doing fantastic!!! He will get there with the eating try not to worry about it much although I understand why you do.
Maybe you are putting to many foods together? would he eat better if he had single foods? I mean would he eat more if he had just sweet potato for example?


----------



## goblin1975

Same story for single purees I'm afraid!  I've just given him "the concoction" and he had 2 cubes worth (about 6 tsp I think) and did deliberately open his mouth a few times for the spoon - although most of the time it was clamped firmly shut!  He also picked up a bit of a breadstick and sucked on it, so I suppose that's something............ 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

That sounds good Claire hope he keeps it up x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hiya,

Annie how are you?

Claire how did Harry got on over the rest of the day? how are you feeling?

I've had a fairly productive day, Cleaned the bathroom to an inch of its life lol sold some bits on ebay and made a profit so happy about that  
Over the next couple of days I plan to sort through the boys bedroom and give it a good tidy and sort thorugh all there clothes to box up or pass on  

Potty training is going well and the boys aer getting a scooter each as a prize for getting so many starts on there reward chart  

SIL is over today with her 2 boys so fun has been had by all, she still hasn't had the baby poor love she is over due now   one way or another he will be here next week though   so excited

Best get on with cooking dinner for all the kiddies

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Girls

I'm ok, thanks for your support x I am going to get on with it for now and start looking at possible new career paths. I don't think I could be a stay at home mum- besides hannah starts school next year so I'd be on my own alot!!! 

I can't stop as on my iPhone and layla trying to grab it! I will have a proper chat in the morning

annie x


----------



## Donna Taylor

you would still have Layla to keep you compnay.

Are you looking at a totally new career? what have you ALWAYS wanted to do?


----------



## emmadaffodil

SAHM but without children out at school/nursery sounds bliss!


----------



## emmadaffodil

ooops, that'll teach me to post without reading.

So, to dh, and what he has done to upset me. I would really like some opinions on this, particularly if you think I'm making a mountain out of a molehill.

Just after Christmas BIL will be getting married in South Africa (bride is rapidly becoming bridezilla, but that is another story). We were all invited, but decided it wasn't really feasible. The boys are not good travellers (W has about a 3 hour boredom threshold, R about 1 hour before total meltdown), and it would involve a 10 hour flight and long drive afterwards (and sleeping in hotels rooms with them which I just can't do - very light sleeper). Also it would be very expensive being peak season there. Dh told MIL and SIL that it wasn't practical for us to go. They all understood. He wouldn't commit to telling this to BIL, just kept fobbing him off.

Anyway, the deadline for confirming came and dh had a change of heart, decided it would mean a lot to BIL if he went (I honestly don't think BIL cares one way or the other), and said _he_ would go. I don't have a problem with this, dh goes away with work for days at a time (including to South Africa) every once in a while. BUT then he tells me that he is going to go for 2 weeks and make a proper holiday of it. No 'do you mind', 'would you be able to manage', or anything. No obvious thought or consideration for how I will cope or whether the children might miss him. I know I do the lion's share of things here but I still rely on him to help out a lot at weekends and for little things like giving the children breakfast whilst I take the dog for a walk without them (it is a real PITA taking them with me on walks, especially in winter). There will be no let up for me at all. I will have 6am-8pm shifts of child management with no break at all for 14 days.
I'm jealous of him being able to just have this care-free, child-free existance because he feels like it. I'm also really sad and angry that he is choosing to spend 2 (out of 4) weeks of his holiday without his children, and doesn't mind being away from them and me. I wouldn't want to do that even if I could.

At the same time I know he is having a horrible time at work and perhaps a break will do him good, and perhaps I'm being unreasonable and should wish him well.

In don't think he even wants to go to the wedding. He _hates_ those sort of formal occasions where you have to make polite chit-chat to strangers. I know he finds them excrutiating (as do I). He is just using it as an excuse to justify his jaunt, to my mind.

Oh, that has got a bit long.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh dear Emma I can see totally why your are upset.

If DH told me he was going away for 2 weeks on holiday I would go up the wall!
Yes I can understand that DH might need a break but hay come on your days are no picnic either. Plus he can have some time off work and you could all go away if he needs a break that badly.

I don't know what to say I don't want to rip into DH has it really isn't my place but I do think it is a bit selfish that he didn't ask you if it was ok if he went, there wasnt even a disscusion by the sound of things and I think that is a bit disrespectuful to you as his wife and the mother of his children.
I also cant believe he would be ok about being away from the boys for that long hrough choice, work is obvioulsy a different matter as he has no choice in that.

I think you have every right to be upset and hurt, I would be

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Thanks Donna. That means a lot to me.  That is _exactly _ how I feel. I sometimes feel like he resents the children for stopping him doing things (evenings out, travel) that he wants to. Although I miss these things I don't worry about it. Life has to change when you have children, and they're only young for such a short time.

Incidentally, SIL is going too but without her children (who are staying with their father and grandparents) but really doesn't want to go, and has been bullied into it by MIL. But dh isn't going to spend his holiday with MIL and SIL except for the 2 days they're at the wedding.


----------



## Donna Taylor

I can understand that he would want to be at his brothers wedding (although from what you said you don't think he actually does!) but then spend 2 weeks a holiday alone I just cant get my head round that at all.

I imagine this isn't an easy time in your house right now ((hugs)) I think DH needs to be intune to what you and his family needs


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, I can totally imagine how you feel and why, I would feel exactly the same.  The things that would irk me are: not being asked but being told, not wanting to spend half his holiday with the kids but I would also feel very unappreciated that he didn't realise that I too needed a break.  I think I would be fuming to be perfectly honest.  I get cross if DH disappears to the greenhouse for an hour of an evening as my days are 6am to 9pm at the moment and then I fall into bed.  If he announced he was going on a 2 week holiday I think I would do my nut!!!!!!!

Have you told him how you're feeling?  I imagine you have, but you might be bottling it up.  Perhaps he hasn't looked at it from your perspective, my DH does this and I know a few other DHs of friends that are a bit similar in terms of not realising how much hard work is involved in the day to day running of the house.

I've just asked my DH what he thinks, first off he said "it's a bit of a tricky one isn't it" (I said, "no?!") and then he thought about it a bit more and decided it was "a bit off".  Men!  So it proves my point that they don't see things as we do!!!   You might need to spell it out in one syllable words!

Cx


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, I got so caught up in replying to Emma I forgot about everyone else!

Annie I think I would do what you're doing re work.  Hope today is better and look forward to hearing from you later.

Donna scooters wow, lucky boys!

Hi Deedee any news on flights?

As for us, the HV and weaning expert have said he's having waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much milk  and i have to cut it back further.  I will try this for a week and see if it makes any difference but I'm a bit nervous.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Grrr - i came in early so i could write a long post and then went and lost it all!!!!

Claire - Funnily enough, I had posted to you that perhaps Harry was having too much milk. Layla went down to 3 bottles a day at around 5/6 months (around weaning time). She has about 5ozs in each one. I'm sure Hannah was the same too. Thats one upon waking, one mid morning and one at bedtime. Dont be nervous hun, no harm is going to come to him xxx  I'm so pleased to hear you have a HV that is actually helping! 

Emma - Well, my post to you was a bit ranting   I've calmed down now and having read Claire's thoughts, I am on the same page as her. I would still want to bash DH with a rolling pin...just a little bit, for even suggesting it   I'd be absolutely furious to be honest and would (to quote many a good woman) "put my foot down"!!! 

Did you discuss it last night?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

AF has arrived this monring and I'm feeling really awfull. I've had AF pains for about a week on and off so didn't think I would suffer when it actually arrived but my god this is the worst its been for ages. I feel sick!! I hope I perk up as its such a lovely day that I really should take the boys out.

Annie how are you?

Emma how are you? have you spoken with DH any more

Claire I think reducing his milk is a good idea, he wont come t any harm he will get all he needs from his food and you can always mix a little milk into his food.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm ok thank-you Donna. Almost the end of the day for me - yipee! I'm picking the girls up from home as they've been with DH today and taking them over to my friends for a play date. DH is going to spend his free time going for a run! I'm looking forward to seeing my friends. Thursday is a regular playdate for us, but I've missed the morning part of it for the first time today     


Oooh poor you suffering with AF. I used to have terrible, teriible pains but they seemed to dissapear after having Hannah. Take plenty of Nurofen, eat lots of chocolate and keep busy to avoid having to think about it. 

then have a nice soak in the tub and an early night xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Annie,

Going back on the pill today so that should hopefully help in the future, I'm hoping ti sorts out my skin to as my acne as returned!

Going to have a quick bath then take boys out to the park on there bikes I think.

I have a yummy desert all ready fro tonight lots of chocolate and cream

Enjoy your afternoon Annie

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Well done Annie, another day completed, some more bucks under your belt!

Donna, ouch, I used to have bad af pains (when I had normal afs ) oh and particularly nasty headaches too, I used to hate it.  I agree with Annie you need chocolate!

Emma, how are you today?   Have you spoken to DH?  How are the boys?  Behaving I hope!

Well today I gave him homemade pasta which I put aside from our dinner last night, against my better judgement but following the weaning expert's advice.  While the lumps of food were spat out, he was most enthusiastic and opened his mouth for the food and consumed a lot of the sauce bit.  I then tried a jar of apple and pear to see if it was the pasta sauce or a new love of the spoon, but he didn't want that so it seems he likes pasta in tomato sauce!  Then he choked a bit on his water, closely followed by lots of tears, and that was the end of that meal   Still, it's nice to see that he does know HOW to open his mouth...  We also gave him less at his 5.15pm feed last night (5 oz instead of 8-9oz) and less this morning (6 oz instead of 7oz) and I fed him after his mid morning nap.  Perhaps when the stars are in the right alignment and there is a full moon he will eat more! 

Anyhoo, Dh will be back for lunch soon so I'd better get things organised!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Claire! that put a smile on my face this morning! It does feel like you have to wait for the Gods to look upon you favourably sometimes. Result on the pasta though! Perhaps he likes the taste of tomato?!? Drown all his food in the stuff  

Well, end of the first week - hoorah! I'm meeting a friend for lunch when I finish. DH is home with the girls again and he's arranged a Daddy Playdate with my friends hubby and their children. We've all just booked to go to CenterParcs again at the end of November - they start their "Winter Wonderland" that week so the kids can go to the pantomime (totally Hannah's thing!) take a carriage ride to see Santa at his workshop, watch a fireworks display. All sounds rather fab, so I'm mucho excited! 

Donna - Hope you're feeling better today x

Emma - How are things your end?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Well SIL has finally gone into labour this morning, she is still at home with contratcions every 12 mins and doing really well! My Brother popped in this morning and was telling the boys that the baby as coming I didn't think any of it had gone in but when Ryan woke up after is mornong nap he told me that Aunti nic nic is having a baby cousin and he is really excited so sweet.
I have a cold though and feel really naff so not sure I can go to the hospital really :-(

Annie your afternoon sounds lovely

Claire, Emma how are you?

How are things with yout Deedee?

Any news Kath?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - how exciting! The baby not the cold, obviously. Is the hospital open to visitors anyway? Some of the maternity wards here are next of kin only at the moment to avoid the spread of swine flu.
Hope the cold comes to nothing and you can see the baby soon, anyway.

Annie - sounds like a fab afternoon.

Claire - glad the pasta went well.

Thanks for all your words of wisdom about dh (and for agreeing with me that he is being a bit out of order ). Haven't had a big chat about it (haven't really seen him since then anyway). I'm hopeless at those sort of discussions. I just burst into tears and say all the wrong things.  I will say something when he starts to firm up his plans, which he can't do for a week or so (waiting for BIL to confirm details to us). I'm hoping MIL might say he is out of order, but who knows?

Got MIL coming down at some point this weekend. We're looking after her dog for 2/3 weeks. It will be a nightmare, as the dog is really old and grumpy and R is going throigh an 'obsessed with poking dogs' phase. Also have SIL's hamster, which is apparently on its last legs; I'm terrified it will die on my watch!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh dear Emma you do have a lot on your plate right now. ((hugs))

I'm not sure about the hospital actually I hadn't thought about swine flu having an inpact :-(


----------



## goblin1975

Oh dear, Emma, I'm sorry but I did laugh at the thought of a grumpy old dog being poked at by a toddler!   I'm sure in reality it will be much less amusing!  Would it be such a terrible thing if you did cry while talking to DH?  At the risk of sounding like a manipulative female I find tears often help me get either my perspective across or my own way! 

Donna, how exciting for your SIL (finally!).  Hopefully it will be a straightforward delivery and she'll be home in no time, removing any 'hospital policy about swine flu' barriers!

Annie, I guess your 1st week is now over, hope you're tucking into a nice lunch now!

Well at this end, it seems pasta is still liked, I pureed today's and that was easier to 'serve' to Master Harry, and he was a bit enthusiastic and even grabbed the spoon and shovelled it into his own mouth, although the novelty soon wore off I think he had about 6 tsp worth, followed by a cheese spread triangle in his mesh feeder of which he ate about half.  I don't have a lot of faith in him liking this afternoon's apple ,pear and cinnamon puree though, maybe if I mixed it with tomato............. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - apple, pear and tomat - yum!

Yes, and no, to tears. Dh is totally freaked out by tears, and can't deal with it at all, so it makes things worse in the short term. But, I think he must dwell on it as he usually then apologises or makes some gesture a day or so later. Trouble was, on the day this problem developed I had awful PMT - and he knew it - so I think he put my reaction down to that.


----------



## Donna Taylor

ARRRRGGHH to men thats all I can say Emma!! How can he think your reaction was due to PMT and not the fact he wants to jet off for 2 weeks ALONE!

I'm feeling really down today and I'm not usre why, Yes I have AF but my mood is usally effected before not during! I am seeing the dr this afternoon becasue my skin is really bad and that is really getting me down, plus I need to loose about 2 stone and this is also getting me down ALOT so hoping GP can help with both.
I just feel really teary and want to be on my own! I have loads to do around the house but have lost all motivation and feel really stressed out that it is all on my shoulders! 
I also realise I feel Jealous of SIL being in labour i think that is largely due to that fact I didn't really have a labour and feel I missed out. I don't think it is becasue I am broody because we don't really want a baby in the near furture.
I'm just in tears and don't know why
sorry
Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Aw Donna  

You need wine, chocolate, and a long soak in the bath.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just feel really down and out of sorts

Sorted through some of the boys clothes today to pass onto a friend and it had me in tears I just don't want to give them to someone else (but I do - I know totally irrational! and I know I will get them back)

I just feel totally irrational with worries me as I don't want it to be the start of anything and I hate the fact I am always looking over my shoulder waiting for another episode! its draining at times! I know I have been well for months now but that doesn't mean that a replaps isn't round the corner.

I feel realy fat and ugly which doesn't help! GP has given me something for my skin so I hope that helps didn't seem to care about the weight loss!
That said I do have some cake and chocolate for tonight - I cant win  

Soory I don't know whats wrong with me today   I'll have a new nephew soon (contratcions are 6 min apart) but I am in a tearfull foul mood


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi - I just had to come on having read about Emma's DH's little holiday.   I just don't know what to say! My DH says that five days (on the assumption he is with family) would be pushing it. I won't tell you what he said when I pointed out this isn't to stay with family! So, for my tuppence worth....I have just read a book called Difficult Conversations ISBN-10: 014027782X or ISBN-13: 978-0140277821  for a problem I am (still......so boring!) having at work and thought it was really helpful in preparing for a ...difficult conversation and using ways to get to the bottom of stuff. I'd be happy to have a yahoo or coffee meet-up about it if you want, but the basic premise is that there is no point ascribing intention to some one else (you are going to be away for two weeks because you are selfish and don't want to spend time with your children) but you can describe the impact (when you say that you are going away for two weeks, it makes me feel as though you don't want to spend time with me or the children. How does it make you feel?). Counter intuitively it suggests that listening to the other person is the key to getting your point across. It is fairly easy read, and you could probably manage it in the course of a long soak in the bath.

Other things that I have thought of is saying it is ok for him to go (try not to grit teeth!) and you can cope for X days (3?) but after that it gets really hard, so he should help you organise sufficient help/company/breaks for when he is away, and make him help you schedule all of that, including explaining to people why he is asking for their very specific help. He should probably add into that getting a cleaner in for a couple of days, and making sure that the freezer is full of delicious home-cooked meals. 

Or – or even AND ... and I like this one a lot - on the assumption that you are unlikely to be happy at doing a quid pro quo, and taking a two week break yourself away from him and the kids - of a similar monetary value, plan 7 weekends of being away by yourself. Have a spa weekend, go and visit some friends, do a course, whatever. Plan at least the first 4 on consecutive weekends if not all of them. But make sure that they are sufficiently close together that it is really tough on him to work all week and then care for the boys all weekend with no respite. You could get them in before Christmas, and when he gets frazzled over the second weekend, you can offer to cancel the rest if he rearranges his jaunt!

I am sure that you will find your own way through, but happy to help if I can. I can be one of the people you make DH negotiate with to help, and I will give him a hard time!

Donna - sometimes bad moods just happen, and are not sinister! You are entitled, and it may just be that underneath it all, you are a bit envious of SIL and a bit cross with how some stuff turned out for you, but you will get over it, and there is nothing wrong with feeling the feeling - it doesn't have to own you. So don't get worried, do something that you want, like a bath and choc, or a nice film.

Annie – hope you are feeling a bit more positive about work now that you have the beginnings of a plan.

Claire – glad that H is finding some foods he enjoys and is taking the pressure off.

Deedee – hi!

Long post – but you know that Polly cannot resist giving advice!  

Love, Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil

Polly - you always give brilliant advice. Will post properly later/tomorrow (supposed to be putting R to bed). 

Donna - have you started taking the pill? Could that me making you feel out of sorts? When I went back on it after having R it made me feel really low. I had to try 3 types before I found one that agreed with me (still not 100% sure that it does)


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Polly great advice as always! I LOVE the idea of your organising weekends for yourself Emma, come to london on one of them we could have lunch (I promise not to be in a grumpy mood then)

Sorry you are still having problems at work Polly ((hugs))

I only started taking the pill again yesterday Emma so doubt it is anything to do with that. I think I am just really envious of SIL having a 'natural birth' being able to labour at home etc etc I do feel I really missed out and I also think when accompanied with the tears packing up the clothes that I fear I may not get the chance to be pregnant again, experinece a birth, go into labour and see the new child in the boys old clothes (assuming its not a girl of course) I don't think I had really thouhgt about it before or realised that it bothered me if I didn't have any more children - I mean I should be gratefull the the wondeful 2 I have already

Not really a huge wine drinker so loys of tea for me tonight (honestly I am only 27 lol) and I BIG bar of choc! Just hope I can shake this horrible feeling before I go to see SIL and new baby (assuming he arrives overnight) as I don't want to have any negative effect on the happy occasion but fear if I feel they way I do now I will cry and I wouldn't want to do that as it would be very very selfish.

right boys are nearly ready fro bed, best go and read a story befreo tucking them in at 7pm 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, I love Polly's advice about the weekends, that is brilliant!  I'd do that!!!!!!!

Donna, I think it's fine to feel down sometimes, that's perfectly normal and everyone does it.  Have you got your new nephew yet?  If you do cry, you can always say that you are overwhelmed with emotion for them?!  Hope you enjoyed your tea.

I've just had a lucious lie in, my poor DH, Harry was running rings around him and he hasn't made up his water beakers, defrosted lunch and tea, washed his face, or anything!  He looks a bit frazzled too! 

Hope you all have a nice day, it looks 'relatively' sunny.......

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

No nephew yet. Didn't hear anything from SIL or brother last night which annoyed me as I got really worried! turns out they were still at home so bit miffed as to why they ignored me! Contractions slowed down to every 10 mins from 10pm last night and have stayed that way! she went to hospital at 7am this morning and is waiting dr advice, she is only 2cm dilated poor thing and shattered!

Claire glad you enjoyed your lay in I hope you haven't had to undo the effects of it by tidying up lol

Donna  x x x


----------



## deedee2

Hi girls,

It's about time i got round to posting but time just seems to disappear these days!

I have been thinking about you all and it was nice of you to let me know about the meet up. Id love to meet up with you all again in person to have a proper chinwag. Does 24th/25th october suit everyone?

Annie- Just realised you are back to work already, where has the past year gone? Sorry you arent happy there hun, hang in there x  How are the girls doing?

Claire-Ahh weaning- not my favourite stage i can tell you! Hannah took forever to get the hang of solids while Faith took to the grub in no time. I found it was just trial and error and a LOT of wasted food! Remember teething can put them off their food too

Donna- How are you hun? any sign of nephew yet?

Emma- I read your post about Dh's 'holiday'- hmmm, i would be seriously p*****d off if DH did that. Have you told him exactly how you feel?

Polly- Good to see you back again 

Things are good here, the girls are keeping me busy as usual! F is 9 mths now  she has 5 teeth and is trying to master the art of crawling. Teething was something i hadnt experienced with H as her teeth just 'appeared' without the telltale sleepless nights, screaming etc. F on the other hand was a totally different story....  She STILL wakes for a feed during the night which is obviously out of habit rather than hunger but we just dont know how to break it.

Hannah just gets funnier by the day, the girl talks CONSTANTLY (don't know where she gets that from?) and is sooo inquisitive. She starts playschool in 3 weeks so im desperately trying to get her potty trained. She will quite happily walk around in a wet/ dirty nappy . This weekend I took the bull by the horns and put the pants on (AGAIN!) but it's proving to be a very messy process indeed. the only time she tells us that she needs to go is when she's in the bath- any suggestions?

its been quite emotional as two of our friends are separating. It is so sad to see people that close to you break up especially when there are children involved. Needless to say there has been a constant supply of chocolate, wine and kleenex....

better head to beddybyes now. I hope we can manage to arrange another meet up soon.

Take care everyone,

luv Dx


----------



## goblin1975

Deedee, how lovely to hear from you.   Certainly does sound like the girls are keeping you busy.  Nice to hear your weaning experience, I was beginning to think I was the only one!  24th/25th are ok with me although the 25th is safer incase DH has footie and my parents aren't around.  

Donna, are you an auntie yet?  I so feel for your SIL!

Annie how are you?

Emma, have you made any progress with 'the situation'?

Well as for us, weaning is now progressing (slowly).  He is opening his mouth lots for food and is now having about 1/4 banana or 1/2 cheese spread for a mid morning snack, 2-3 cubes of meat / veg puree or pasta for 'lunch', some finger food (none stays in his mouth though) for a mid afternoon snack and 2-3 cubes of fruit puree for 'tea'.  I've prob jinxed it now though!!!  Am hoping he continues to take more as his milk is now down to 26oz and he's not really having enough food to counter that drop yet.  Still refusing his breakfast though!  I've also ordered a proper high chair now, with a 5 point harness so he can't turn his head 180 degrees and look at what's behind him or hang over the side of the chair to look at what he's thrown on the floor!

Right, off to the doctors this morning, I have hand warts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Eeewwwwwwwwwwww!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Morning (I think)

oooh - so much to catch up on and no time! I will have to log on this afternoon or this evening for a proepr chat.

My weekend, in a word - was *$*£*$"!!!!!!

Layla is completely covered in  rash. I actually thought she had measles or worse - meningitis!!! (good old glass test confirmed not!) I spent 2 hours at the hospital yesterday with both girls (not fun) Dh was at work, my Mum has gone on holiday, DH's parents are a no go zone due to ongoing chemotherapy treatment, so no germs allowed! Anyway - they said it was viral!

She's getting 6, yes SIX teeth all in one hit. No wonder the poor girl looks rough!

I am shattered!!!

The nursery agreed to take Layla in today, but they think it could be measles. So, I am heading to my GP this afternoon for a second opinion. 

i staggered into the office, half an hour late and looking pretty awful myself!


Anyhoo - I can see I have so much to chat to you all about. So I shall send my love for now and will be back asap to have a proper and less "me" chat


----------



## Donna Taylor

Eveing all,

Well baby finally arrived last night after 60 hours of labour althoughonly 11 hours in established labour (4cm) which is when the hospital count from.
He had a traumatic entrabce to the world as he shoulder got stuck and twisted and they had to call the crash team to get him out so all pretty scary for them but he is fine and they are both at home 
It also turns out that the plencenta didn't have enough blood vessals which is very rare but the midwife said she was amazed he had gone full term and amazed the plecenta had worked fully and he was here at all!!! eek but all is well that ends well.

I have been feeling very very rough over the weekend wanting to self harm etc its all come out of the blue and I think was linked to SIL being in labour. I am feeling more stable now just shattered as I haven't been sleeping.

Deedee great to hear from you, so are we going for the 25th then? For potty training I found that reward charts and stickers were the key for us.

Emma how are you?

Annie you poor thing, does Layla have measles? poor mite wish I was nearer to help out you must be frazzled ((hugs))

Claire, Harry really is doing really well I know your finding ti a battle but he is getting there slowly. How are your warts?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

OK - i have tried to post two times now and lost long chats each time and now Layla is screaming!

Back when I can x


----------



## Donna Taylor

hope all is ok x x


----------



## AnnieR

Right - lets try again shall we  

Donna - Frazzled is the exact word I would use for me right now   

I can understand why you are feeling the way you do about SIL and the new baby. I've heard alot of women who had planned sections say they felt cheated out of the experience. But, it got me wondering last night about how many women get to say they were 100% happy with their birth experiences? I know I wasnt either time. With Hannah I was sad/angry/confused/annoyed that they'd let me tear and so badly.. and with Layla I was mad that I'd let them talk me out of a planned section and I had to have the manual placenta removal thingy and a blood transfusion! Both times being seperated from the girls minutes after their birth for over an hour. I wonder if its ever how it looks in the movies or on the tele for anyone?!?!


Claire - Sounds like progress is being made with the weaning! Is pasta still a winner? I think Hannah would quite happily eat it all day and everyday! "Sgettali" is the preferred choice at the moment  

Deedee - How fab to hear from you!!! Sorry to hear about your friends. It is really sad when that happens, but sounds like you're being an amazing shoulder to cry on  

Well, I am so with you in the teething club! Layla is getting 6 all in one go and seems to be reacting to it in a way that neither myself nor my friends/family have ever seen! She has been pretty much screaming for a week solid and is as we speak covered (literally) from head to toe in the most hideous rash I have ever laid eyes on. We were back at the GP's yesterday as it had gotten so much worse and he also said he thinks it's viral. That she's been fighting off some illness and this is how it has shown itself! Deedee, she looks so awful    She clings to me for dear life and yesterday afternoon she went into meltdown as soon as I tried to sit down with her or Lord forbid, put her down!

It's been a bloody looooong week!!!! 


Emma - As well as joining Deedee in the teething club, I join you in the DH in the Bad Books Club too!   After bursting into tears when Layla was screaming in her highchair and Hannah screaming because she wanted her tea - I phoned DH and asked if he could possibly come home any earlier to help me out as I was about to lose the plot! He couldnt as they have something big on today, blah, blah, blah. He strolled in just as I was finishing putting pj's on and the day is pretty much done! He was home for all of 30 minutes and promptly went off to play football with his friends. Yet, he looked utterley perplexed as to why I was scowling at him and how I couldnt bring myself to speak a word for fear that I would grab the nearest item to me and launch it at him   

Sorry, ME rant over. Its a bad week in our house! 


Polly - Awww, so nice we can still come to you for stellar advice xxxxx


Right - I'm off to eat a huge amount of something really bad for me and feel sorry for myself!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Annie, ooh poor Layla!  I guess it's not measles then?  Poor little thing though, and poor old you as well, no wonder you're frazzled!  I hope you're near the end of it.  Totally get it with the DH thing, I've not been sleeping very well (don't know why) and I don't get to sit down very often so I'm KNACKERED and yet yes he saunters in, makes a comment about Harry's shorts not being ironed, or where are the clean bibs?!, or similar, and trots off to the greenhouse "for a minute" and comes back half an hour later asking when dinner will be!   Tonight he's off to the football so I'll be on duty for 14 hours straight!  I expect some serious me time tomorrow night!!!

Donna, wow, well done to your SIL.  I agree that people don't seem to have great labours, look at mine, a crash c-section and not seeing Harry for 11 hours!  My neighbours didn't have a great time of it either, one baby got stuck, the other was breach and an emergency c-section.  Personally if I did it again, I'd WANT a planned c-section!  Thinking of others, there was another stuck baby who almost died as she was at a birthing centre, a placenta problem similar to Annies, oh, another emergency c-section, well the list goes on actually!

Deedee, have been thinking more about your waking for a feed issues.  Someone told me that the baby whisperer recommends waking the baby intentionally an hour before they usually wake, and apparently this breaks them from waking at all.  Can't say I see how exactly and it sounded silly to me but I imagine you've tried all the obvious things like giving water only or patting back to sleep without a feed.

Emma, any progress on your front?

Harry is happily watching Tom and Jerry and making so many "oooh" and "hmmm" noises I'm beginning to wonder if he actually understands it!!!   I'd usually take him to be weighed today but I'm too frightened to do it  and there's noone about who can come with me, either on holiday or at work etc.  I was thinking in the shower today perhaps ignorance is bliss... anyway no progress here on the weaning.  I got the big highchair and he ate nothing, although the good thing was that he can't turn 180 degrees in this one as he's in a 5 point harness instead of a 3 point one so at least he was (mostly) facing the right way!   What a monster munch!

Did any of your LOs develop a fear of the hoover?  Harry used to be fine with me hoovering, I'd just move him around the room as required and he happily watched me, but now even the dust buster has him howling!  Yesterday when DH quickly hoovered something up, Harry was clinging to me for dear life! 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Thank you for all your words about SIL and my reaction to it/her. I just feel such a *****.She falls pregnant when she wants without thought (that doesn't just bother me becasue of IF issues to bother me becasue she ddoesn't think about money, housing anything it all just happens for her) Now she is happily breastfeeding and everythign is perfect so I'm just really jealous and that makes me feel such a cow!
I don't mind that I had a section but there are so many things I didn't do and with hindsight think I should. I thought I ahd come to terms with it but I obviously haven't.

Annie I hope Layla makes a speedy recovery, I guess she's not on nay antibiotisc or anythign as its viral. I can see why your annoyed with DH especailly when he knows Layla is so poorly.

Emma how are you?

Claire I think I would agree that maybe you should skip weighing this week, it will do no harm and I don't think you need the stress right now x x x

Right still haven't showered something keeps coming up and my aunt will be here in a min (the one from bexhill) So much to do this week DH is 30 on friday!
Oh and I have my spa day TOMORROW cant flipping wait

Donna x x 

P.S what should I wear tomorrow I have NEVER been before or had a massgae or anything


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, when I've been on a spa day you get a robe to wear anyway if you're having things like a massage.  Personally I'd wear something comfy like tracksuit bottoms and a t-shirt to arrive in, and take a swimming costume for if you're going to swim there, and something to wear if you are doing any fitness classes (my local spa have aerobics, yoga, etc, classes running during the day).

Must get back there.................

Oh, and just because things seem hunky dory right now with SIL, that is just the elation of having given birth, it soon changes to sleepless nights, sore and cracked nipples (or bottles!), etc, etc.  Not that I'm trying to downgrade the happiness of giving birth, I'm just saying not to forget that it isn't all a bed of roses!

I've just put Harry down for his nap and he's chatting to the pictures on his cot sheet.  I KNEW I should have got more plain ones! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - You've cheered me up. I no longer feel like Ive married an insensitive pig - just a typical bloke   What is wrong with this species?!?! I've been ranting at the poor girls sat either side of me this morning.  I felt guilty so offered them a hot chocolate from my stash of sachets!

Is your HV still in touch with you about the weaning? Did you reduce his milk feeds to try and increase his appetite? These little monkeys just eat when they want to!!!! Most frustrating!

Now, i have the opposite problem with the hoover. My girls LOVE it! Clearly they are clean freaks like their Mum! Layla literally chases the thing, ploks herself infront of it so that the air blows onto her face! With Hannah we had to buy her a toy one of her own in the end. It comes out whenever mine does.  I think a sudden aversion to them is quite common. I remember going to get mine out when a friend was visiting and she had to take her little one to another room as apparantley it scares the daylights out of him! He'll grow out of it!


----------



## Donna Taylor

oh yes meant to say Ryan loved the hoover at first then started to go totally nuts at around 1 yr he has only just calmed down with it and is ok now. We alos got him his own Dyson and he loves it

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Guess I'll just have to hoover when he's not around then!!

Annie, think many men are insensitive, my DH certainly can be and when I try to explain he looks at me like I'm mad! 

Yes I have now reduced his milk feeds to 26oz (from 33oz from 38oz) so he has 5oz 7.30am, 8oz 1pm, 5oz 5pm, 8oz 7.30pm and he's draining all of those - I meant to say, his new meds have worked so it was silent reflux all along poor thing.  Today he's eaten 1/4 banana through a baby mesh bag, a mouthful of my sandwich (he grabbed for it, so I gave him some but he didn't eat much), and we're doing 3 cubes of spag bol at about 12pm although I'm not sure how much of that he'll have he only had 2 cubes of his lunch yesterday, followed by 2 cubes of apple, pear and cinammon puree this pm, yesterday he only had 1 cube at best.  

HV was supposed to come by today but hasn't made an appt with me.  Weaning woman was supposed to ring yesterday... still waiting.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh poor thing, well now he had the correct meds he should be fine and sounds like he is now enjouing his food x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Just had a lovely few hours in the park with boys in there new scooters had an ice cream  

Spa I was booked into phoned to cancell due to staff sickness      

But thankfully phoned another branch of the same place and we are booked in tomorrow sounds like we have a better schedule to so very happy  
We are arriving about 9am then we can have a swim etc Treatmeant start at 11am I am having a full body polish and a massage first then we will have lunch then I'll go back to have a facial and pedicure can not wait!!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - i am sooo envious! Hope you have an amazing day!

Claire - I think you could still play around with those feeds a bit to keep his desire for food high! This was Layla's routine at 6 months:

6.30/7am - 5/6ozs

8am ish - Baby Cereal made with 3/4ozs formula

10.30am - 4/5ozs formula

12 noon - Lunch (a whole jar/pot/ or about 4/5 cubes) and a Fruit Pot/Frutpura type pudding

2.30/3pm - Snack - petits filous, babybel, fruit, 

3.45/4pm - Dinner with a petits filous for pudding

6.30pm - 6ozs and goodnight! 


Seems like Harry is having his bigger feed right in the middle of the day. 8ozs at 1pm would probably fill him up for hours, perhaps making tea time difficult? Id be tempted to cut that one back to 4 or 5ozs aswell. My friends LO did this and it was almost like he knew it was coming so he'd hold back at lunchtime and have a very smug look upon him when that bottle arrived   

I hope this isnt coming across as "you should do this"   ...just wanting to try and help  


Annie x


----------



## goblin1975

It's not good, he has lost 1 oz in weight and HV says I have mild to mod PND as a result of the stress of the milk feeding and now this.

Annie, I couldn't begin to imagine Harry eating all that and he's 6.5 months old, what have I done wrong?!  He's having 12 oz less milk than he was already, and he's not gaining weight, I daren't cut it back any further.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Oh, my lovely - you are doing absolutely nothing wrong. There is no wrong or right! 

Honestly,do not worry about his weight gain. Layla is a complete waif. She can still sort of fit into 3-6 month clothes and she's 5 weeks shy of turning 1!!!! I used to worry myself sick about Hannah staying on the 50th centile and all that bumpf - by the time they're up and walking you come to realise its all such nonsense and far too much emphasis is put on weight gain, centiles, milk intake - no wonder we all go a bit loopy about it. 

I bet if you spoke to the Mothers of every person, say in your office. A good few of them would say that when they were babies they were small, big, pukey, fussy etc. My point being that what happens to us as babies has no long term problem or relevence!!! My Mum was telling me that I was a worse puker than Layla and that some dayus she was too scared to come near me for fear of being puked on! I'm pleased to say I can hold onto my food now and I'm a healthy weight! So, please do not beat yourself up about it. This time next year you'll forget you ever went through any of this. Hannah's ear infection days seems like a lifetime ago! And at the time I wanted to pack up and run away! 

That 8oz feed at 1pm, I am sure is going to be a factor. Consider dropping the amount for a week. See what happens with his appetite and then get him re-weighed. If he hasnt stayed the same or gained a smidge, then I shall eat my hat, shut up and leave you alone! 

Here for you always xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire I agree totally with Everything Annie has said, I know it is easier sid than done but really Harry looks fne and healthy in all the pictures I have seen he by no means looks under weight.
You can't force food down hie throat and he can obviosuly only eat when he is hungry so you are doing all you can, which bu the way is a bloody good job! 
Re The PND I did have a suspicion but didn't want to bring it up for fear of upsetting you. I had picked up on a few things you had said. Did HV do the questionnaire with you? I am by no means saying I am expert or anything like that by I have been there (of sorts) and if you Ever want to talk I am here (as are all the girls)

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - How you doing today?

Donna - How was the Spa day?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Spa day was fantastic, will be going again, hopefully in October it was just what I needed. I proper break.
The place was lovely as were the staff.

Facial was divine and just what my skin needed (acne really bad right now)  Loved the body polish and massage well loved it all really. Was nice to have a sauna etc to. I came home feeling so chilled out and relaxed.

Boys loved my painted toe nails and I had to paint theres for them today lol

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - that sounds really lovely! I wouldnt say no to a massage right now! I did a 5 mile run last night and I'm a bit achey today  

I'm doing a 6 mile one first thing tomorrow morning - all completely uphill...eeeek!!!! DH is trying to talk me into do the local Half Marathon with him in October as is my best friend. Actually, they're bullying me into it   I've heard its one of the hardest ones to do because of all the hills - so I'm running the worst part of it tomorrow morning to see if I can make it!  Wish me alot of luck! 


Claire/Emma - Is everything ok your end?


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, good luck with your run.  You must be mad!  I couldn't run to the end of our close!!

Donna, thanks for the pm.  Glad you enjoyed your spa day, it totally relaxes you doesn't it!

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.

Well, I've just been to the gps to get a prescription for Harry's meds, and GP looked in my red book and noticed the weight chart with the no weight gain for 4 weeks.  He wants me to put the milk back up to 30oz and see us in a month, and said it is not good for him not to be getting enough calories.  It is true that reducing the milk has not equalled an increase in appetite so far.  Yesterday he refused breakfast and afternoon tea but had 1/4 banana as a mid morning snack and some pasta (about 4 cubes worth) for his lunch.  It's no more than he was eating when he was on 33oz.  He woke up twice in the night last night and was up hungry at 5am- but wouldn't eat food at breakfast.  I am getting so much conflicting advice it's really hard but it doesn't feel right to me as a mother to give him less milk when he's not eating the solids to compensate.  I'm totally confused.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Well Claire, I'm just as confused as you are now. I would be tempted to phone your HV and tell her what the GP has said and see what her thoughts are on it. You cant be getting conflicting advice from your health care "professionals" - they should be on the same page with you! 

Dont worry - it will be resolved xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

I had a thouhgt last night Claire as the idea of weaning him was largely down to his reflux (correct me if I have the wrong end of the stick) Now that Harry has the right meds which I assume are controlling his relflux making him able to tollerate his milk feeds - is this right? Is there any rush to wean him? If there is no medical need to do it then why not leave his milk at a level YOU are happy with and wean him slowly at a pace both you and Harry feel comfortable with?
It seems silly to rush if there isn't a need for it espceially if it is making you ill as this is no good for Harry either.
Just my 2 pence worth and I hope I haven't spoken out of tern

Annie how was the run?

Hello Claire/ Deedee

Went to the nursery today and left the boys while we went to fil in the paper work when we came back about 30min later Callum was fine but Ryan was crying poor love. I know he will be fine in the end but its nice to come back to him crying.
The officially start settling on the 26th as the start on the 4th (all to be confirmed by college) Its a big change for them and me. Feels weird leaving them but it will all be fne I know.
Its just hard becasue I have been with them for so long and obvioulsy can tell what there thinking half the time and it feels strange to be leaving them with well strangers.

DH is 30 today and we are off to wembly in a bit for a late lunch before seein U2, DH is far more excited than me but I am looking forward to it.
The tomorrow we have a big family BBQ which has poved to be very expensive so far but hay he is only 30 once and deserves to be spoilt

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Quite honestly Donna, I was having the same thoughts as you.  His milk feeds are pretty much sorted now, so I have already decided I will increase his milk back to 30oz which isn't as much as before but it's more than he's having now which clearly isn't enough.  The weaning woman and my HV keep saying "milk is supplementary to solids now" but I thought (and I think I'm right) that solids are supplementary to milk until 1 year old?!  It's nice to hear that you were thinking the same things though given that you are an expert in all this as an experienced mummy!  Anyway, today he ate 1/2 Petit Filous and a finger of toast for breakfast, had 1/5 banana for a snack and had about 4 cubes of my homemade pasta (that really does seem to be a winner!) and about 3 sorry teaspoons of Frutupura for lunch.  I'm not holding out much hope for tea though!

Hope you enjoy U2.  Not my cup of tea but I bet it'll be a good night out.  Hope the weather is kind to you for your bbq tomorrow.

We're planning another meal out in a few weeks' time which I am so looking forward to, I love our chats over fattening food and alcohol!  DH bought me some really pretty pink roses yesterday which made me smile too.  So it's not all bad!  I've also been able to put the cushions back on the sofa where they belong as Harry now sits perfectly. 

Anyway must tidy up, dinner guests later.

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - if you can control the reflux through meds (or get one of the special milks for reflux babies) I would increase the milk and put solids on a back burner. Lots more calories in milk than in any food he'll eat. Obviously there's a limit to how much milk he'll take. and you can't force him to eat milk (or solids).

If weight really is an issue why not give a dream feed or two in the night for a couple of weeks (say at 10 and 2) to up his intake that way?

Back properly later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Back properly now. Dh has (just) taken the boys away. They're going to MIL's house for the weekend (even though she is away) to give me a break and a chance to finally finish decorating our bedroom (I've been doing it in slow motion for weeks now).
Still haven't had The Talk about the wedding, but all your advice was brilliant as always.  I'm particularly taken with Polly's idea of me taking consecutive weekends off. The only doubt in my mind there is that the boys would suffer; the weekend is the only time we get to do things as a family. 

Claire - hope you didn't mind me offering my tuppenneth earlier. You seem to be getting so much contradictory (and dud) advice from so-called HCPs. In the end only you know your child and you must go with your instincts. Harry may just not be a great eater, and there is little you can do. Only a cause for real concern if he is getting dehydrated and stops weeing/pooing.
Fwiw, the amount of solids he's eaten already today sounds incredible. Mine didn't eat anything like that much.

Donna - hope you enjoy dh's birthday.

Annie - your exercise regime puts me to shame. That's what I need to do if only I could motivate myself.  

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

U2 were great, Not really my cup of tea either Claire but actutally I have to say I enjoyed it.
All the BBQ food has just arrived just waiting for DH's cake to be delivered then I can start preparing beofre taking it all over to MIL house. MIL is being a pain by the way but that is another story! Its like she doesn't want her son to have a good day with all the family!

Claire, Harry seems to be eating well and I am sure the increase of milk wont effect what he is eating already. I think a slower pace will suit both you and Harry and do him no harm what so ever. Oh and lol lol to your comment - me an expert if only ((hugs))

Annie you really are a mamouth runner I wish I had your motivation and stamina. So are you going to do the marathon?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, glad you had a nice evening at U2.  Hope DH's bbq goes well and Happy Birthday to him!

Emma, it's great that you have some time to yourself although I do hope that you intend to include some fun things for you as well, even if it's a peaceful bath with a glass or three of wine!

Annie, how is the running?  My brother is doing 18 miles tomorrow I nearly passed out at the thought of it! 

Hi Deedee.

Not at all, I love all your advice, I really do appreciate it!  The weight gain is only an issue as he's not gaining now but that is most certainly a combination of lots less milk (and not being replaced by it's equivalent in solids calories) and him being active.  We are back to 4 full milk feeds a day (rather than 2 full ones and 2 half ones), I'm not going to go back to 5 bottles as I think that was toooo much for him.  If the HV doesn't like it stuff her.  She even told me just to hand him beakers instead of bottles and "he'll take what he needs".  Actually, no he won't, he spills a lot and won't realise it's down to him to satisfy his milk requirements, he's only little!

Just been into town and bought Harry some new clothes (as we are going through an awful lot of changes each day due to food mess), really pleased with my lot (mostly Primark though!).  Some really cute things, they're in the washing machine already, can't wait to get him into his new yellow and blue monster t-shirt and monkey socks!

Hope you're all having good weekends.  We have people for dinner again tonight so I need to get that sorted (and recover from the copious amount of wine I drank last night, at least 5 glasses which my hangover this morning confirmed was wayyy too much for me!  I am sooo thirsty!).  We were planning to go out for the day tomorrow but the weather isn't looking too cheerful at the moment.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Claire you really sound like the hostess with the mostess! Hope you have enjoyed the weekend. I love Primark clothes they wash up lovely and rarely shrink! That reminds me the boys really need some new stuff think a shopping trip next week is in order!

Annie how are you?

Emma is DH back now? did you enjoy your time off? I hope you didn't do to much decorating

Deedee how are you? have you had a chance to check filights yet?

right boys are killing each other so best get off here

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Dh is back, and traumatised by the whole experience! He has said (unprompted) that he doesn't think it is fair to leave me and swan off to South Africa (no doubt, in part, because the thought of umpteen days/weekends of looking after children ever again would finish him off).

Back with full story tomorrow.


----------



## Donna Taylor




----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

   - Emma. how brilliant! Really pleased that it resolved itself. What did you get up to in your time off?

Donna - How was the bbq? Would love to ehar the MIL story when you get a chance.

Claire - Primark stuff is ace! I always buy Hannah's nursery clothes from there as it gets trashed with paint, glue etc and always washes up a treat! I saw George @ Asda has started getting their autumn/winter stuff in and some of it is completely lush!!! Cant wait to kit my girls out!

How has feeding gone over the weekend?


Yep  - I did my run!!! 6.2 miles!!!!!!!!!! I was sooooo chuffed with myself as it was alot of very steep hills! Thats the furthest I've run to date and I kept a pretty decent pace I feel. I'm doing a shorter run tonight (babysitter permitting) and then I'm going to attempt 8 miles on Saturday morning. I ordered some more running gear online saturday night and a proper sports bra. A lady who came out running with us at the weekend is a bit of an expert and very nicely pointed out everything that was wrong with what I was wearing. I explained that I didnt buy alot of whizzy stuff as I was convinced I was going to get into running - but now I'm hooked I had a bit of a spend up. Some super dooper watch that tells me how fast im running, how far...blah blah. A hairband as I was ready to shave it all off when running Saturday. It was getting annoyingly in my face! 

So - I'm going to register to do the Half Marathon now....eeeek!!!! I have 8 weeks to train to run 13 miles. I'm not hoping to run it in any great speed - just get over the finishing line without being carried!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Yay Emma, I'm so glad he's seen sense!   DH looked after Harry a lot of Saturday and it was a MESS, water not in bottles, no food defrosted for Harry, forgot nappy changes, didn't get him to sleep at the right times, etc, etc!  Think he now realises how hard it is! 

And yay Annie, well done you for running so far up hills!  I'm sure you'll manage the half marathon no problem, you've got plenty of time.  I must admit, I do envy my brother his running, it is something I think I could get into, but I don't have the time to even try it just yet.  I used to be a superfit gym freak once upon a time and go so addicted, and I did love it, I even used to get up at 5.30am to go swimming before work!   (mind you, this was pre-DH and I really fancied a lad there... )

Donna, how was the bbq?

Hi Deedee.

Well, I love Primark clothes because of the price!  And I am never buying him a white top ever again, what a mess!  The feeding.  Well, he won't be spoon fed for breakfast (refuses) but will munch his way through toast with cheese spread or just butter so we're doing that.  He doesn't eat much yet but I'm sure it'll come.  He's also happy to devour fruit in a mesh bag in the mid morning.  He gobbles up my pasta via spoon for lunch he loves it, bangs on the tray for more and leans forward with mouth wide open (but only takes 4 cubes max so far)!  But in the afternoon again he refuses to be spoon fed anything (even the pasta), so I am now doing BLW in the afternoon.  Yesterday he ate a bit of broccoli, a bit of some green beans and sucked the life out of a dried apricot.  Again he didn't eat much but he has got the idea so think we'll persevere with that approach in the afternoon since his mouth is clamped shut where the spoon is concerned.  Back to 4 full bottles so he can have up to 32 oz a day which is less than originally but should still be ample (we'll see).  HV is on hols for 3 weeks... 

We had a great day out yesterday, went for a picnic / to some ruins, Harry loved it!  I've got a picture of him sitting on the picnic rug.  I must sort out some ** pics really for my Welsh relatives, they like to see updates frequently!

Right got to go, ring the GPs I've lost Harry's latest prescription! 

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - well done. I bet you could easily manage a half marathon.  

Claire - glad your weekend went well. Good to hear you sounding a bit happier.

As to the weekend, I fully expected the boys to be perfect angels for dh (as they invariably are when he does things with them - novelty value or something) but they weren't. They woke up at 5am (and got dh out of bed) both days. Dh had put R in a bed (he's still in a cot here), so he was free to wander around too.  They broke lots of vases, posted the back door key down behind the fireplace (somewhere inaccessible), and managed to lose MIL's Sky card (which also meant no cbeebies, and much complaining). Lots of moaning and whining too, and W refused to walk (a stunt he pulls with me but never dh). 
Poor dh looked quite shell-shocked when he got home (and now has a recurring ear infection that he gets when very stressed). He kept saying, 'I really don't now how you can do this every day'. 

Boys are both being 'challenging' today. Overtired and grumpy, I believe.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Not feeling myself today.

Dont think I should ever of had children, i'm just not cut out for it. I'm not a natural mother


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh Donna. I say that to myself pretty much every day.

Have the boys been hard work today?


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, I say that to myself every day too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Tomorrow is another day Donna, it'll be better than today!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

No the boys have been really good today. Getting more and more independant by the day (which isn't always a good thing)

I just cant keep on top of all that needs to be done. Whta kind of mother cant keep check of the house. Its just never clean and tidy and I feel I'm chasing my tail all the time!
Becasue of this I feel I am letting the boys down! there far better mums than me! I know there are far worse to but thats little comfort.

I don't want to be battling this depression for ever. Why cant it just leave me be! I've been through enough.
I don't want the boys to have a mum with depression

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - looking after children is a full time job, particularly when they're older and busy and active and demanding things (and attention) all day long. 
I get really fed up about this, but I honestly don't think you can keep a house looking good and be a good mother - one or other has to slip. Better to neglect the cleaning a little and have happy boys. One of my abiding memories of childhood is of my mother spending every minute of the day dusting and hoovering so that there was never any time for fun.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Emma I KNOW that you are right I just cant get rid of this horrible sinking feeling of failure. What must poeple think when they come round my place! Its embarrasing, espcially with both DH and me not working! I don't think people realise how limited DH is either so its all on me.
I also think that people who do realise that DH cant do much must think that I am very lazy for not doing it!

I'm just in a constant battle with myself


----------



## goblin1975

Honestly Donna my house is a tip.  There is dust everywhere, cobwebs on skirtings, ceilings, plant pots, there is always an ironing pile a metre high, I haven't hoovered for a fortnight, and my beloved roses are dying back because I haven't managed to dead head them.  And there are toys EVERYWHERE.  I'm sure (I hope) it's normal!  I used to  be a clean freak but I've had to let it go as there isn't the time to do it.  And while Harry is asleep I sit ont he sofa with a cup of tea and a bar of chocolate / bag of crisps and go online or watch tv instead of doing the housework because I need a rest.  When he goes to bed shortly I will go and sit on the bed myself with a glass of milk or wine (not decided which yet!) and read my book, then go to sleep.

Any mother who has a clean house is cutting corners elsewhere, honestly.  Someone shared a poem with me about putting the kiddies first, if I find it I'll post it.

Now, go and put your feet up, and do something you want to do.  Anyone who mentions if you are not 100% up to date with things isn't a true friend.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

thanks claire,

my flat is clean, its just very untidy and cluttered. I feel i spend all my time sorting and moving things (mess) about.

Iwill try and relax and shake off this horrible sinking empty feeling!

going shopping tomorrow so that should help

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Well then if it's clean you're streets ahead of me!  

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

i'm sure thats not ture. x x x 

Also trying to sort out the boys birthday and thats prooving to be stressfull to


----------



## goblin1975

Aaah well that's something I can't advise on Donna, I have never had to think about a child's birthday before so the whole presents, parties, thing is totally alien to me!!!   I probably should get a clue though at some point.................. 

Right, off to bed with my book!  Reading a Michael Jackson biography that DH got me for my bday.  His music is great, but he was way weirder than I thought...

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Enjoy your evening Claire,

Birthday parties are a nightmare, I have had the last 2 at our flat but it really isn't big enough and I just couldn't face it this year.
Trying to find the perfect venue at a good price and that suits everyone. Have a lot of family with different aged children so its very stressfull. I do think sod it its the boys party I should do what they want but I don't want to do that then no one comes.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning Ladies!

I was almost relieved to read your posts from yesterday - I always find myself torn between housework and playing with the girls. There is literally not enough hours in the day. I always feel pangs of guilt when Hannah asks me to do something and I say Mummy's a bit busy at the moment - especially when she parrots back to me "Mummy are you a little bit busy for me right now" - OUCH!!! That usually makes me down tools and sit with her. Its not easy, but Ladies all we can do IS OUR BEST! No one can judge us for that! 

Well - the training plan dictated that I needed to do a short and fast run last night. So - I tried going flat out for 3 miles and it HURT!!! I just cant run fast. I am deffo the slow and steady type. 

Then when I got back my Brother was calling to tell me his girlfriend has walked out on him - terrific! He lives over 100 miles away and somehow we have to find him somewhere to live asap as she wants him out of their flat! They were only home at the weekend and it all seemed rosy?!?! I'm actually really gutted as I love his girlfriend. She's a fab lassie. I really hope this is just a blip!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, I see Hannah has you sussed!   Harry screams if I get up and try and do something else if he wants me to play with him.  Or he looks at me from across the room with big eyes and starts to smile at me and clap and I can't help stop what I'm doing to play with him!   Sorry to hear about your brother, has this happened to him before or am I mixing your family up with someone else?

Donna, that does sound like a nightmare but it sounds to me like you can't please everyone so put the boys first!  I'm sure people will still go.  When Harry was about 9 weeks old he went to a 3 year olds' birthday party it was completely inappropriate for him but we still went, I'm sure your friends will be the same!

Hi Emma, still basking in your success over Africa?! 

Hi Deedee, any progress on flight checking for October??

I'm doing quite well this morning, I've done some online 'tasks', got the washing done and on the line, everything lined up ready for the day and am going to go out to get some nappies once we get near to the next nap.

How long does it take before LOs start to eat significant amounts through finger food?  My BLW book says 8 months, just wondered really what 'real life' experiences are.  Harry had hard boiled egg this morning from a friend's chicken and toast but ate very very little, he did however 'agree' to have half a Petit Filous!   My he is strong willed! 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire I have to say I honestly can't remeber what the boys were eating at Harry's age. I do remeber that they loved rice cakes though, they always had them as a snack. I could never get them to eat fruit as a finger food but they love it now so it all worked out ok.

Annie I don't know how you do all this running. I am planning to start going to aqua aerobics every thursday night - but we'll see lol

I had a really bad nights sleep last night and I'm feeling it today! I'm getting really nervous about the boys starting Nursery.

If my online food shop every arrives we are all off for some retail therapy! should be interesting thouhg as this will be the first time WITHOUT a buggy, wish me luck

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Wow Donna, good luck. I struggle with one roaming free, let alone two. 

Claire - I think R's appetite went up a lot when he started crawling (9 months), and again when cruising and walking. Now, at 18months, it has really tailed off and he is starting to get picky about food. He won't drink milk at all now either. W was always a terrible eater, but he got much worse at the 18 month mark. 

Annie - slow and steady is probably better for marathons, I'm guessing. Sounds very impressive to me (who has just eaten a cake  ).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Emma rememeber when all W would eat was bananas? he did make me laugh, it did him no harm though lol

Just ordered some new shelving for the living room, A shoe tidy thing with doors for the hall way (has there are shoes everywhere!) and a new matress. They have reccomended that DH have a frim one.
It all comes next week so we shall see how that goes.

Alomst time to wake boys up and venture out shopping. I would prefer to put them in the buggy but lately they have none of it and insist they are big boys!

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

LOL Donna - he ate 4 the day we visited you, and screamed for more all the way home. He'll barely touch them now.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Shopping went well however a 2 hour shopping trip will now talke 5!!! I didn't get to go in all the shops I planned to and have only come back with half the things I wanted so looks like we will be going again, But I may us the time when they are at nursery next week to do that it will take my mind off worrying about them.

My sleep pattern is all over the place so I am hoping with some herbal tea and maybe some herbal sleeping tablets I will be able to get it back on track tonight

Hoping for a trip to the toy liabry tommorrow on the way to taking DH to his physio appointment then we will be seeing my neice at some point as she is 6 tomorrow

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire - I concur with Emma - I think both girls were eating decent enough amounts to constitute a meal by around the 9 month mark. Layla can almost eat as much as Hannah...yet she's still a whippet? 

Yes, this has happened to my Brother before, poor lad. He's very shell shocked at the moment, but at least using his head to get himself sorted. He met up with her last night and he said he cant understand how cold she is being towards him. He's taking on the lease of their flat for 6 more months and in the meantime going to try and find a job back here so he can come home!!!! Hannah would be thrilled to have him around as would I!!! He's lived up that way for nearly 6 years thanks to TWO girlfirends now.grrr!!! I have politely requested that he does not find anyone else in that time and end up staying yet again! 


Donna - How did the shopping trip go? Did the boys walk nicely for you?

Emma - Does R like milkshake? I just remember someones HV advising them to give their LO milkshake to try and get it in them! Hannah has been having one before bed for a long while now. 


Im off out with some of the girls from work tonight for a chinese. Cant wait to stuff my face!!! All this running is making my appetite insatiable!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - yes R does like milkshake. I give him one a day to get milk into him, although I don't really want him to have the extra sugar. I'll phase it out by the time he's two when - I think - they don't need so much milk. He does have yoghurts and cheese each day too.

Chinese sounds fab. I love Chinese food but we don't have one anywhere near us.

So, woke up this morning to find that my niece's hamster has died in the night. It was old, grey, and arthritic, so I don't think it will come as a shock. Just hope my niece doesn't hate me for being an eveil hamster-killing aunt.  W keeps asking awkward questions about it.


----------



## AnnieR

I think you're right, I'm sure its around 2 that they dont really need milk so much. Hannah is just a creature of habit! I think she'll be having milk before bed when she's a teenager! 

Evil hamster killer -   I dont think so.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Didn't make the toy liabry this morning so will have to try and make it on fiday before going to SIL house.
Took the boys to the park while we were waiting for DH to finish his physio and the boys actually asked if we could go home now it was just to hot fot them poor loves.
They are now just finishing lunch before having a nap we have had to move there late morning nap to after lunch as this is what will happen at nursery. I guess they shouldn't really be having a day time sleep but when we try to not give them one by 3-4pm they are so ratty.

On the milk topic the boys still have a cup of milk in the morning and before bed. They don't really need it anymore but milk is good for them till they are 5 I beleive although they dont need it after 2 (all so confusing) Ryan sometimes has chocolate milk before bed as a treat 

Can I ask you Annie and Emma what times do Hanaah and Will go to bed at night and wake in the morning?

Claire how are you?

Emma how do you survive wthout a chinese? I'd have to move lol only kidding but I do love a chinese

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - W wakes at 5.30-6 (regardless of when he went to bed). In bed asleep by 7 if he hasn't napped. More like 9 or even 10pm if he has. I try to stop him napping but sometimes I can't (like today).


----------



## Donna Taylor

That reassures me. The boys are always in bed at 7pm (unless like tonight they stay up late due to a special occasion)and they wake around 6ish give or take 30min

Glad to hear W does the same. I would love the boys to get up around 7-8 but don't think that is going to happen


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - I tell myself it is a good thing. It is because they're so super intelligent that they can't waste a minute longer sleeping.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Maybe your right. Well my 2 have only just gone to bed as we were out seeign my neice for her birthday. I hope they will sleep in a little tomorrow   otherwise they will get ratty and we are waiting in all day for differnet deliveries.

My sleep pattern is still no back to normal, I had no problem dropping off last night but woke continuously throughout the night, Only for a few minutes each time but it still felt like I was getting any proper sleep   Hope tonight will be better but with this heat I doubt it 

Night Night

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - I am with you on the sleep! Mine was rubbish last night - i think a combination of the heat and the chinese food!!! I am sooo tired today. It took all of my patience to not snap at the girls whilst getting them out the door this morning. I am absolutely having an early night tonight - and i mean it this time!

Hannah usually goes up to bed at about 6.45 for a couple of stories and drops off just gone 7pm. Waking is typically 7am the next day...but on an exceptional day she can go to 7.15/20am!!! 


Morning Emma, Claire, Deedee, Polly xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Heat? I too slept badly last night. Felt like i was awake tossing and turning for most of it.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning,

I didn't sleep to bad last night problem was I went to bed really really late so still tired.
I am due my injection so I think that is why I am feeling so dead in the morning and feel exhasuted. so hopefully after monday I will perk up!
Boys slept in till 7:30 which was nice but as I said I went to bed around midnght so didn't fully apprieciate the lie in.

New car will be ready on tuesday!!!!! bout time! so excited!

We haven't had post for 2 days!!! grrrr is there a postal strike I'm not aware of? I am waiting for my enrollment details so something better come today!
Waitng for my new book shelf and shoe cupboard to arrive this afternoon - I will get this flat Tidy!!!!!

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

There are postal strikes in some places, I think. Not here though.

What kind of car are you getting. Was it a Ford Focus, or did I imagine that?

Was just about to do an online food order but there aren't any free slots. I'm going to have to brave the supermarket with both boys.


----------



## Donna Taylor

OOOH I love online shopping I haven't been to a supermarket for ages, well not for a full shop anyway!

Yes Emma its ford focus we are getting


----------



## emmadaffodil

I love going on my own to do a 'proper' supermarket shop, but then I spend an absolute fortune because I can browse at leisure.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh yeah its fun on your own, but hay when does that happen?!

I have washed and shrunk the curtains in my living room today lol

Cooking dinner now then I'll be getting ready to go aqua aerobics - I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

I'm ashamed to say, I only recently did my very first online shop   I loved it - but i do enjoy a good browse. Besides, Sainsbury's is literally just down the road from me. I'd feel so lazy  

Donna - Enjoy the Focus! I love mine!

Well, I ache all over today. I ran 5 miles last night and got duped into running up to a famous local landmark. I had no idea thats where we were heading - I just had my head down praying it would be over soon. It was the biggest hill I've ever walked, let alone run   

Attempting 8 miles tomorrow morning (aaaahhh!!!!) - but hopefully not such a hilly run


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Having a really bad day!!

Took boys to toy liabry which was nice but scratched car in the process of parking! To busy talking to the boys and not concentrating! So now have a nice scrtaches on the car that I am taking back on tuesday!!! Not sure what will happen. I guess they will charge me for the repiar - So annoyed with myself!!!

I was meant to be going to SIL's today as its my brothers first day back at work so I said I would go round and give her some help/support as it would be a first day alone with 3 children. She text and cancelled saying she had a headache and her mum was coming over to watch the kids for her while she went back to bed! I can't help thinking that she just got a better offer! Really ****** me off casue she is always cancelling on me last minute saying she is ill (maybe she is and I am being unfair) But what annoys me I cancelled on her ONCE and it was when I was really ill last year and it gets brought up at every oppourtunity by her and my brother!
I woke up in a bad mood so maybe I just took it badly!!!

It has sunddenyl occured to me that unless me move nearer family there will be no way I can go to uni after I complete my college course. They boys will be at school and there will be no one to collect them unless we move!
On the one hand I want to move but just cant face it one my own.

I know its not DH's fault or anythign and I feel really bad but its like I'm a single mum but becasue he is still here I don't get the help and support from family and friends if that makes sense

Sorry really grumpy today and just feel that nothing ever goes my way there are Always obstacules and I'm getting pi$$ed of with it

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Sorry for my negative post this monring.  woke up in a bad mood then when I crashed the car it just made things worse.

DH is really bad today to which is getting so hard to deal with. He cant get up the stairs but when we talk to anyone to try and get help or support they just reply that there isn't much they can do! and the toilet is down stairs so whats the problem?? Well the problem his he is 2 small children who like to be tucked in by there daddy at night and a Wife who would like to share a bed with her husband!! They just don't care what effect this is having on us.
We keep saying that DH cant get in the bath to have a shower they have provided a bath board but I still have to help him. Don't get me worng its not a problem for me to help him but come on DH is 30 does he really want his wife to have to help wash him etc The so called professionals don't seem to care about his quality of life or how this is effecting him pyschologically. They also seem to ignore that while I am caring for DH I still have 2 young boys to care for!

How is everyone?

Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?

I am taking the boys swimming with my mum tomorrow (something else DH now misses out on :-( )

Annie I hope you enjoy your run 

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hello Everyone,

Really sorry, I haven't posted in a while..... 
i have had a very bad run of bad luck, it was like this black cloud that hung so low over me that i really disappeared.. 
My last post was about my second smear test, well it didn't go well and woman doctor performed it and she was as rough as hell excuse the expression..... i had to scream at her to stop the pain was unreal, she didn't warm up the spatula thingy or nothing just took it out Of the wrapper and stuck it in, didn't even say anything like the last time.. there was no nurse present there was none available at the time.. She then told me basically i wanted to cop on to myself that women get these done every day and she has never had any one complain about it,... I got up and dressed and i left.. 2 weeks later i received a letter saying due to your unsuccessful smear testing you have been referred to the local gynaecologist... Still waiting on the appointment.. 
my second bad luck was. my uncle died suddenly... and stopped  me altogether in my tracks...     and my third bad luck is my appointment for a fertility clinic cannot be processed until i have a full pelvic and smear test before attending.... And this is private clinic where you can self refer yourself... i am really down in dumps, it probably the lowest i have ever felt in a long time, I am very happy for all you that have got your dream babies and i wish you all well and good luck for a very happy future, i personally cannot see myself going on with fetidly programmes. I don't think i could put myself through anymore unprofessional remarks by medical doctors who are suppose to have communication skills and understand patients sensitivity. My Dh said i should report the doctor to the medical board but what would be point they would take one luck at my medical record and laugh... 
Sorry. all i can say if you have determination and will power and positive wellbeing and you are able to stand up for yourself go for it. my 
dream has been shattered
Kath


----------



## goblin1975

Hugs all round by the look of it!

Donna, I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling, and not surprised either. What is the next step towards a diagnosis? I must say that you are doing a great job all round, being a mum to the boys, looking after DH, getting yourself onto a college course, I am in awe of everything you are doing at a difficult time.  On the subject of picking up the boys, I've been wondering who will pick Harry up from school when he's older!!!  I have no idea really on that one, except it must affect the majority of the population?! 

Kath  I'm so sorry to hear you've had a bit of a time of it, and so sorry to hear about your uncle passing away suddenly. Thing is, if you want a baby then don't let a few medical professionals stand in the way of it. The only obstacle between you and that fertility appointment is the smear test. Thinking positively, you've had one successful one already and that lady doctor didn't sound very professional or helpful, and I should think wasn't very gentle, and not warming it up is a bit off too. Can you go back to the man who did the first one and have it done again that way, save the referral to a gynae? You will get your dream, sometimes it just takes time and a few knock backs. I overcame vag to ttc only to find that I had severe pcos and then went on to not respond to the medications I was given and ended up having an operation, but, painful as the experience was at the time, I'd do it a million times over to get my Harry at the end of it. Refocus on the prize and the means to get there, *you will get there*.

Annie, run up any more hills?  Hope you've had a good weekend. 

Emma, how was the supermarket shop? I too love doing a big supermarket shop on my own, I go on a Saturday morning first thing, it's my kind of bliss! 

Deedee, any progress on checking flights? Hope your girls are ok. Have you broken Faith of her night bottle habit?

We've had a lovely weekend. Saturday I did my chores in the morning and went to a retail park in the afternoon while DH was at the football and bought myself some new clothes from the Next there. Then today we all went to the zoo, and had a great time. Harry wasn't that interested, he liked the fish, the elephants and the goats but that was pretty much it! But we all had a really nice day. 

Anyway, I'm shattered and having an early night I think so I'll sign off. Hope you all had good weekends.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Sorry I am to tired to do a full post but I couldn't read and run

Kath so sorry for all you have been through. I totally understand how you must feel right now and I know it feels like it is easy for us to say as we all have our babies but honestly hun it was no ride to get there but as Claire said I would do it all again.
After 2 failed IUI's I thought we would never have a biological child and we stopped treatment a year later we gave it one last shot and I am so glad we did as my boys are the result.
The first DR you saw was so understanding as claire said why don't you back and see him then take it from there??
Come on hun don't give up you really can do this and we are all here to support you ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening Ladies!

Yes, I ran up some more hills   I did 9 miles on Saturday and I have never known pain like it...even after two babies   I was struggling after the first 4 miles and almost vomitted after climbing yet another hill   Then I settled into a nice pace after going downhill for a while and pushed myself to do a bit more....prob a big mistake. My legs were numb, my knees and hips were on fire and I was shattered! I then had to pick the girls up (DH working) and get through lunch with them. Layla went off to bed, but Hannah refused. So, I put a DVD on and said Mummy was going to have a little lie down with her on the sofa. I think I drifted for 10 minutes but Nurse Hannah kept inisting on re arranging the blanket...then I went to go and bring Layla down from her nap feeling rather stiff in the knees which gave way on me half way down the stairs and I took a tumble, Layla in arms. We were both fine, just a bit shaken! 

So, not so much running for me this week. I'm only just feeling human again today  


Claire - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend together. What plans have you got for the Bank Holiday?

Donna - How are you doing today? I second everything Claire said. You do soooo much - dont be so hard on yourself  


Kath - I am so sorry to hear about your recent experience. I had an awful nurse try and attempt a smear on me years ago and she said similar nasty things to me too. Dont be so despondent about it all though. The appointment with the gynacologist will probably be a good thing. They'll have seen this situation plenty of times and be far more understanding xxxx

I'm just off to order some pressies for DH as its birthday this weekend and some bits in preperation for Princess Layla's birthday! 

night x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Annie i totally misread your post and thought you said you were off to order DH some pesseries lol lol
Be carefull hun don't push yourself to hard we don't want you injuring yourself ((hugs))

Had a lovely afternoon at a friends house. The kids were very good and played in the garden while we sat back and chatted it was lovely and relaxing!

Got all the info through about enrolling at college mext week, unfortunatly in clashes with 1 of DH's hospital appointments I really wanted to be there to give them what for but never mind!
I still don't know what my days are for college yet but I assume I find this out next week.

Right got to go and empty the car (amazing how much rubbish is in it) as I take it back tomorrow can not wait woo hoo

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Pessaries  hardly make a good present!

Annie, my you do push yourself!  Glad you're all ok after your tumble and I am pleased you're taking it easier this week!  On another note, you were in my dream last night and you were pregnant with #3, you'd decided you wanted to try again as you'd quite like a boy too!  

Donna, wow, so when do you actually start college as in your classes?

Kath, have you had any more thoughts on your next steps?  I hope you're feeling more positive.

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.

We do hope to go out for the day over BH weekend, either to the seaside or somewhere indoors if it's going to rain.  Now the milk feeds are sorted we feel a lot free-er to go out and about as we don't have to endure people staring while we struggle to feed him.

Right, I have a miserable little boy today, second day running by the looks of it.   Some distraction seems to be in order.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh, how funny. I had a dream about Annie too last night! In mine I met up with Annie and her mum for coffee in Leicester of all places. The thing that stands out was that Annie was wearing normal clothes but with pink fluffy slippers.  

Been awol for a few days as my laptop finally died. Have a shiny new (if very cheap) one now. I seem to get through them at an alarming rate.

Claire - maybe the hot weather has been making Harry a bit grumpy? 

Donna - hope the new car is everything you hoped for. LOL at pessaries.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I lobe my new car its fantastic well worth the £200 a month I am paying! I love it and it is all shiney and brand spanking new only 23miles on the clock 

I don't know when my classes actually start yet I am hoping that it will all become clear next tuesday.

Soory to hear Harry isn't happy, maybe he has a tooth coming? welcome to the guessing game of babies lol

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

Donna glad you're happy with your brand new car!  What colour is it again?

Emma, how weird we both had dreams with Annie in them last night.  It was kind of a relief actually, cos the previous two nights I dreamt about MIL! 

Ha, no idea what is up with Harry.  He's maybe asserting some independence, or yes maybe it's teeth, or of course perhaps it's just him being a baby! 

Absolutely chucking it down here!

Claire x


----------



## LauraS

Hi ladies

Have been directed to this thread as have been battling with vaginismus for quite a while now and just wondered if any of you had any tips/advice at how's best to deal with it as DH has been soooo understanding I get myself in a tizz and end up back at square one!

Any advice would be appreciated thanks

L
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Laura, I will be back later to post to you fully. but in the mean time I have a few questions if thats ok? Have you seen a dr about vag? how bad is your vag? are you able to use tampons? insert fingers? (I couldn't at the beginning)
Have you had or looking for treatment for the vag? and lastly I assume you are waiting to try for a child?
Sorry about the questions but it will help me to know so I don't go into a long winded story about stuff that isn't relevent.


Callum and Ryan start nursery today    only going to a few hours today I'll pick them up after lunch

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello!

Hi Laura  welcome to the vag team.  I will wait for you to answer Donna's questions before I start rambling on, but I'm sure between us we'll be able to help you. 

Donna, hope this morning at nursery goes well.  Don't worry, I bet the boys will love it!  Is this the nursery the social woman (sorry can't remember what her job was!) was arranging?  How is the new car, have you been out for a spin in it?  Does it have that divine new car smell?!  My Mazda still smells new, partly cos I've only tootled about 400 miles in it since I got it .  That will all change when I'm back to work though. 

Emma, have you heard any more about this road?  My brother's neighbour was saying that he spoke to a councillor who said that the decision was by no means final and it could very well still come our side of the hill.  Not great news for us, but I thought it might cheer you up! 

Hi Annie, hi Deedee.  

Just wanted to say, if we are going to do a meet up in October I'm going to need the date quite soon so I can make sure my parents don't plan anything for that day or I may not be able to come if there is an FA cup match on the same day.  There is no way my DH will miss the football!  

Got a quiet morning this morning, and then a 1st birthday party later today.  Hopefully Harrybags will be in a better mood today!!! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Laura - hello and welcome. I beat vaginismus with a combination of counselling (to talk out the causes of it) and dilators. The dilators can be bought over the net, but I got mine through a gynaecologist (was referred by my GP), and he helped me to use them. 
Have you seen your GP? Have they referred you to anyone to rule out any physical problems?

Claire - no, haven't heard anything about the road, other than the funding of it is dependent on the housing and a final decision hasn't been made on this. I have it on very good authority that even if they decide to go ahead with the housing the handling of the consultation process will be challanged in the High Court and there is a good chance it will be declared null and void. A lot of errors have been made and correct procedures haven't been followed (and there are accusations of corruption and undeclared vested interests on the part of some of those making the decisions). Should buy us some time any way. 

Donna - hope the boys get on OK. Its nice that they have each other for company so it won't seem so strange for them.

Annie, Deedee - hello!



Current;ly waiting in for my new sofa to be delivered!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Sorry just a quicky have SIL here. Boys got on really well I was so proud, I'll bore you all with it later.

I think the meet up is the 25th (I've booked my mum for then  ) I'll text Deedee and see how she is getting on with flights

Donna x x


----------



## LauraS

Donna Taylor said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Laura, I will be back later to post to you fully. but in the mean time I have a few questions if thats ok? Have you seen a dr about vag? how bad is your vag? are you able to use tampons? insert fingers? (I couldn't at the beginning)
> Have you had or looking for treatment for the vag? and lastly I assume you are waiting to try for a child?
> Sorry about the questions but it will help me to know so I don't go into a long winded story about stuff that isn't relevent.
> 
> Callum and Ryan start nursery today   only going to a few hours today I'll pick them up after lunch
> 
> Donna x x


Hi Donna thanks for your reply

Bit of a long story so will try and explain. DH was my first relationship both emotionally and sexually so at first we put it down to nerves, especially as at the time I had major body confidence issues due to having my stoma bag. Over time I overcame my confidence problems but each time we tried penetration it was just far too painful - like DH didn't fit. At the same time I started having pains in my bottom where my rectum was (had it removed when I was 17 and now bottom is all sewn up), I had surgery to help what they thought it was, but this in turn made the pains worse. Tried to persuade surgeon for gynae referral but took nearly a year to see her and she suggested endo with vaginismus.

She gave me some dilators to use and was quite rude saying that if I'd been a bit more footloose and fancy free when I was younger this wouldn't be a problem (just one of the things she's upset me with!) Anyways as my pain is cyclical starting day after period finishes for about 14-16 days it doesn't leave many days I was able to use dilators. I'm able to managed digital dilation with two fingers and was only just overcoming the 1st size dilator but not making much more progress.

Anyways at the beginning of this year I had a bad attack of Endo (unable to be treated due to stoma) and was diagnosed with slight depression so DH and I decided to leave the dilating as I felt under so much pressure. When I felt better in April I looked online and found some different dilators, which are more cone shaped and ordered them and so far on the days I've been able to I've managed to overcome both the 1st and 2nd sizes. After more than a year trying with the one gynae gave me these new ones felt so much easier to insert.

I'm not able to use tampons (never had periods til I was 18 due to crohns and was on depo until I met DH) although have tried recently to no avail. I've also recently found out that there is more than likely a clinical reason for the vaginusmus in that I was started on high doses of steroids when I was 11 and there was some question as to whether this has affected my reproductive organs and vaginal canal developing properly.

DH is a star, and we are able to keep each other happy in other ways, but I do get very despondent when we try with the dilators or try penetration and we can't and sometimes feel like I'm not holding up my end of the bargain. Gynae and Fertility people have said they can't really help until I'm able to tolerate transvaginal probe fully, which hopefully won't be too much longer. Sometimes feel like I'm under a lot of pressure. We do want to have a baby, am sub-fertile due to surgeries and DH has also been on chemo in past, but at the moment it seems so far away.

If you've got this far well done - sorry it was long winded but it's not the kind of thing you talk about with many people - other than DH and my mum I've got no-one else to talk about it with. Off to see gynae in the morning but not looking forward to it.

Thanks again for reading

L
x


----------



## goblin1975

Laura  you've really been through the mill haven't you, but you sound like such a strong and determined person and your DH sounds absolutely lovely.   So the hurdle really is getting you ready for a transvaginal probe, or dildocam as we've affectionately called it on here!  I have had dildocams done due to my polycystic ovarian syndrome, first for diagnosis and also for follicle tracking, and actually it's not that bad - have you had it attempted at all?  I have also used dilators, and I would say that the probe was nowhere near as bad as a #3 dilator, the head of it isn't that wide tbh and the rest of it is very narrow like a #1 plus they use a lot of lube on them and the people doing the 'probing'  are very experienced.  

Do you use lubricant at all when attempting the dilators?  Are you a drinker, as I found a glass or two of wine first helped no end!  It seems to me that there may be a physical cause for your pain in which case the probe will be the beginning of the solution.  How do you know you have endo, were you properly diagnosed or was this a guess based on your symptoms?

Donna, how did the boys get on at nursery?

Annie, hope you're taking it easier this week! 

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.

Well, we went to the 1st birthday and didn't get home until nearly 8pm, many glasses of white wine and not enough party food to soak it up later!  I'm now a bit dehydrated............. .  Harry was knackered and going through a bit of a noise sensitivity phase I think as he spent much of the time with his hands over his ears!  Looked cute tho!  Today is a quiet morning (thank goodness) and a play date this pm.

I also found out yesterday that they've reduced the teams where I am a subject examiner (that self employed work I was doing) but I've been recommended by the senior examiner to be one of the new examiners that they keep so I'm feeling quite pleased with myself!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire well done you! you should treat yourself with the extra pennies.

Laura I will get back to you properly its just been a mad week with my boys starting nursery. You have been through alot but we will help you get to your dream (its really close now) My DH was also my first and only sexual partner so I have a similar experience to you there.
I agree with what Claire said the 'dilldo' cam really isnt that bad when I started having them for treatment I wasn't able to have sex but could manage the dildo cam no problem. The use loads of lube and are very experienced.

Boy are absoulute stars! The went for 2.5 hrs yesterday and were fine, Ryan had a fue upset moments they said but overall was fine. They ate lunch like they hadn't eaten. Staff commented on how much they like there food lol.
Today they said from 10-4 so invled lunch again and an afternoon nap. Well they ate and slept fine, they wouldn't sleep on there own beds though and slept together - how cute! But no crying today so think they are settling really well so I am really pleased and so so proud!

Annie,Emma and Deedee hope you are well

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

I am here! Its not been easy to get on at work and I've had a few early night this week!

25th Oct is still good for me.

Laura - Just wanted to say Welcome! I will come back and have a proper chat asap.


So much to catch up on and I will at some point over the weekend. I'm off into town with the girls tonight for a few drinkie poos...yipee! Should be home tomorrow night though for a chat!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all,

Annie, I wondered where you'd got to, I was expecting loads of posts from you now you're back at work!   I might have a similar issue when I'm back depending on where I'm sitting! 

Donna, glad the nursery went well, I was thinking of you all!  It spurred me on to book Harry's taster sessions, he has two, one the week before and one on the Monday.  His first nursery day is a Thursday and then he's with my parents the Friday so hopefully he'll ease into it gradually.

We had a play date with Harry's little girlfriend yesterday, he usually just screams at her but yesterday he was reaching out to her a lot which is a vast improvement! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie ood to hear from you hope you have a nice time tonight.

Claire, Harry sounds like such a joy at the moment. Has he come through is grumpy few days now? When is it you are going back to work? (sorry to remind you)

Emma how are you? did your sofa arrive?

Hiya Deedee - I'll text you in a mo

Hi Laura hope yu are well.

Boys are doing 9-5 at nursery today. Ryan was a little clingy at first but I think that was only becuase he wanted to play outside by they wasn't going out yet! 1


----------



## Donna Taylor

Sorry posted before I had finished.

1 of the staff memebers really gets on my nerves she soesn't seem to pay any attention to the boys which I think is wrong when they are settling and ment to be getting used to the environment and staff. Maybe she is just really nervous when parents are there she might be fantastic when were not there for all I know.

DH and I went and had a lesuierly breakfast and now we are back home and going to catch up on lots of things on sky + then I think an afternoon nap is needed after lunch - bliss! I have things I should be doing but for today I am doing nothing! just spending some time with DH. When they boys are at nursery next friday I will do the odd jobs then 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Arrrgghh why are men such ar$eholes at times? sorry but DH had made me so mad!
We were having a lovely day had been having a lovely lie down, the house was silent and we were just laying there talking and dosing it was lovely. Then DH wanted sex but I didn't and now he is in a foul mood! saying we had talked about it all week! Yes we did say it might happen today but the thing is DH was in loads of pain when we woke up this morning so I thought it was off the agenda and although yes it might of happened today I was more looking forward to some quality time together which has now been spoilt by his foul mood!

Its not like its the only time we can have sex! admittendly it has been a lil while due to DH situation but it doesn't bother me in the slightest it has never been and never will be a huge part of our relationship!


oh MEN! or am I being insensitive and over reacting?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Strangers!  


Donna - Nope, its never us. Definitely just men   They have really sucky timing when it comes to these things  

Claire - Has the nursery only offered a couple of taster sessions? I would deffo get them booked in asap, just incase you and/or Harry need a bit more time to get used to it - its a huge thing! How many times a week is Master Harry going? Hannah & Layla are in Mon, Tues & Weds, so we built it up gradually. They were left for an hour to play, then stayed for lunch, then stayed for nap time, then we did two days on a run and eventually three. 


Work still sucks, but I cant afford to jack it all in completely and they wont let me reduce my hours - so I'm stuck there for the forseeable. The place has changed entirely and any excuse is looked for to give you the boot, especially internet use. So - I'm just being mindful at the moment. 

So, drinks with the girlies was a rather quiet one in the end with all of us yawning our heads off by 10.30 - you can tell we've all got babies   I got home at midnight which I thought was quite respectful   My Mum had both girls overnight and it was bloody bliss to be able to roll over and go back to sleep this morning. I got up at 8am, but thats like midday these days   I cleaned the bathroom, hoovered upstairs, polished the bedrooms and put a load of washing on - IN PEACE!!! Just fabulous! Then I went and got a paper and treated myself to a naughty but nice brekkie in McDonalds   Headed off to the running shop to finally sort myself out a proper pair of trainers and was there for an hour. I tried on endless pairs and was videod on the treadmill. I apparantley have "over pronation" and they couldnt get any of the shoes to correct it. So, I have to wait for their Manager/Owner to come back next week and see what he thinks! I knew I ran like a plonker  


Has anyone else just watched The X Factor and fallen around on the floor laughing at "The Stunners"  


Not sure what to do with myself tomorrow. Was meant to be running, but not so keen without the right footwear now   Ive had an offer to go to a friends house with other friends, but sometimes I feel a right gooseberry without DH   Could and Should go and see me Nan and perhaps make DH a birthday cake as it is his birthday - poor chap has to work. Wasnt meant to be - but thats a story for another day   

Anyhoo - hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie fantastic update. Wow you are really a serious runner now you should be proud of your self for having the motivation, will power and stamina to keep at it.

Emma how are you? haven't really heard from you lately?

Claire what are you up to over the back holiday weekend?

Deedee hope you are well

Just put the boys down for an afternoon nap and while they are asleep I plan to mop and vacum everywhere and clean the bathroom.
MIL is coming over later while DH and go out for dinner with my brother and SIL (plus others or I wont know) It was there 1st wedding anniversary yesterday and they have invited a crowd out to dinner. Seems odd to me I mean why not go out alone? But DH and I are looking forward to it all the same. Haven't been out for ages and I am looking forward to doing my hair and putting some slap on 
SIL is having the boys overnight for us tommorrow then she is looking after then on tuesday while we have 2 hospiatl appointments for DH and I enrol at college. We will have to be up early on tuesday so wont benefit from the lay in unfortunatly but hope to have a nice evening togther on monday (maybe DH will get what he wants then lol)

Laura, Kath how are you both?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello!

Annie, very sensible over the internet use.  These organisations in 'that' sector are getting pretty nasty it seems.  DH has been talking on ** to people from other offices who had the same manager that he had and has found some others were treated exactly the same and resigned over the various threats too (and are also now out of work! )  Seems you've graduated to being quite a serious runner too!  The 2 visits are standard apparently.  He's doing x3 days, Tues - Thurs, with the Mon and Fri split between my parents (predominantly) and me.

Donna, I think that men just show their feelings via the physical.  DH is the same, we can't just sit on the sofa together and cuddle, no it is hero or zero.  I show the slightest interest in being with him and he thinks he's onto a winner!  I think we should be flattered that we are so desired!   Anyway, my DH has been dropping hints all weekend and today bought a bottle of potent wine from an English Heritage property we visited today with a view to plying me with it tonight so I can already tell what is on his agenda!   He keeps saying we need to 'practice' for ttc #2! 

Emma, Deedee, hope you're enjoying the BH weekend.

I was wondering how our newbies Laura and Kath were too... perhaps we've frightened them away?! 

We've had a busy few days.  Yesterday we went to a retail park and bought some Christmas presents (hee hee!) for Harry as they were reduced in Tesco, we got a ball pit and 100 balls for about £7, I'd budgeted £25 for that so I was well pleased!  Also got some other things for him, he's almost sorted!  Also had a fabulous chat in Mothercare with one of the assistants and have bought a super duper isofix car seat which was on special offer plus I negotiated a further discount (Queen Haggler!) so it was a total bargain.  He's not heavy enough for it yet but hopefully he will be by the time he's at nursery as we'll need to use a 2nd seat.  Plus we got DH a new suit.  BTW, I'm back on full pay, as you can see!!!!!  Today we went to a couple of English Heritage properties as our membership runs out tomorrow and we're not renewing it right now as we've done everything within driving distance.  It was a good day out but I'm shattered as I did all the driving.  Oh, and we tried to have a picnic in the grounds of this stately home and were pursued by 3 peacocks who ended up having my sandwich just to get rid of them for a bit!  

Anyway, I can hear mayhem in the kitchen, DH is attempting to feed Harry my pasta sauce concoction (now with chicken to get some protein into him!) and I can hear all sorts of ructions!

Claire x


----------



## LauraS

Hello Ladies

No you haven't scared me off, in fact you've given me hope that I will get to where we want to be and soon.  Been having a bad few days with endo pain so haven't been online much, little bit disheartening when I'm in pain as I can't tolerate dilators or sometimes even being aroused is far too painful, but DH is patient and lets me "decide" when I'm up to intimacy etc.  

Got the news on Thursday that my FSH is 5.9, which apparently isn't too bad.  Also gynaecologist seems to think I should be able to go for the dildocam as soon as I'm onto #3 dilator like you ladies have said and my consultant at the fertility clinic will do it personally, so she will be a little more gentle with me fingers crossed!!

Anyways, I hope you ladies are having a good bank holiday week, been to Metro Centre this afternoon with DH for some supplies for making my xmas cards, so going to have to get into the festive spirit in August lol!

Thank you again for the lovely welcome

Laura
xxxx


----------



## deedee2

Hi Ladies,

Well F has gone FIVE nights now without waking for a bottle, dare we get our hopes up??

Are we still on for the meet? 24th/25th both ok for me. Just want to make sure its all sorted before I book anything or else Ill be wandering around Luton on my lonesome for a day 

DH off tomorrow- yeeehah! dont have any plans but will def get out and about. Ooh BTW Miss H now does her number 1s and 2s in the toilet - was tough going but we got there in the end. She starts playgroup on wednesday, bless her, suddenly i picture her going off to uni.... 

Ill get on back tomorrow as DH is about. 

Luv Dx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Laura, Deedee great to hear from you.

Deedee did you get my text yesterday? we are going for the 25th so I hope you can get flights for then?
Wow good on Hannah we are still potty training the boys it is going slowly! They are very nearly there we just cant seem get over the last hurdle.
5 days in a row with Faith well it sounds liek you've cracked it to me!

Laura sorry you have been feeling poorly but glad you are more optamisitc about ttc now. we will support you all the way your not alone with this x  x

Claire, what a shopping spree, so jealous. I used to be more organised about christmas but with the boys birthday in movember I cant really think about christmas till I've finished that.

Annie I hope the girls are being good for you today.

Emma how are you?

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Hi Donna, yeah 25th is grand, flights not too dear so Ill book once I know its definate 

Potty training definately tests you doesnt it? what everyone says is right though they seem to get the hang of it all of a sudden  mind you, Hannah now asks everyone who comes out of the bathroom, "Did you do one?" followed bu "Well done!"- embarrassing when in public 

Hi Claire, Emma and Annie (and Polly if you are reading)

I cant wait to meet up in person again, soo excited.... 

Hi Laura welcome to the vag team 

What is all this talk of Xmas  It is officially still summer, then we have autumn to get through before winter hits us and the festive season. You guys are waaaay too organised you know 

D xo


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

25th is in my diary!   Deedee, if you would like a lift from the airport again (which I assume you will do!) then give me a shout.   At least this time we will all know what we look like and Polly won't be giving us "go away" daggers!   (I assume/hope Polly is coming?)

Well done to Hannah for the #1 and #2 successes!  That must be funny when you're out!  I find it embarrassing enough when Harry toots his pushchair horn when people are in front of us in shops, so goodness knows what I'll be like when he starts discussing toilet habits with total strangers!  Fingers crossed the nighttime bottle has gone for good!

Laura, that all sounds great!  Your FSH sounds really good (waaaay better than mine! ), sounds like we have a plan and you're on your way!  BTW, your look very pretty in your profile picture!  I hope I'm not being too nosey but what is an ileostomy (sp)?

Annie, are you ok, I hope you haven't been running up any more ridiculously steep hills!

Hi Emma, hi Donna.

I have booked a smear test for next Friday, gulp.  I don't know why I'm so worried about it, I saw entire hands and a bit of an arm disappearing up me when in labour!  All the same I feel a bit !   DH is taking the day off to come along too and then we have to take Harry for a follow up hospital appt re his reflux, we have now been allocated a consultant  and after that we will have a family afternoon I think.  I expect it will rain! 

Right things to do.  Harry is in a better mood now, I was hoping it was teeth as his dribbling also stepped up a gear but no, no sign of anything arriving any time soon!

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Everyone

Thank you for all your replies, i am feeling a lot better in myself. Have my period now at the moment, so i will organise to have a Smear over the next 10 days. feeling very positive today. big News I got appointment in a the private clinic its at the end of this september. i am so happy i could do a little dance   Praised be to the lord for answering my prayer   sorry now if i am over doing it. but i didnt think we would be considered... So thank you to you all 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Kath, Fantastic news about your appointment. Keep posting hun xx 

Deedee I have the 25th in the diary and a babysitter booked.

I am really upset tonight looks like I wont be going to college after all. I have enrolled today and I was really excited. I then went to student finance to sort out childcare funding and wham!!! thats when it all went wrong! The government have cut funding and I can olny get upto £30 a day for ONE child! Meaning I have atleast £80 a week to add to it and we just dont have it! so thats the end of that.
They boys were loving nursery and I feel so guilty and upset I could cry - well I did cry earlier

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies!

Sorry, not lingering (as always!) - I've caught a cold and feel rather rotten today! 

Donna - That is just simply sooo mean! Is there absolutely nothing anyone can do? Have you spoken to anyone? I am so sorry my lovely

Deedee - Hmm, potty training...interesting phase  Glad your Hannah has gotten the hang of it  

Laura - Really pleased its all coming together for you  

Claire - Nope, a smear is nothing after childbirth. I had to take Layla with me when I had mine a few months back. She was a fab distraction   you'll be completely fine

Emma - Hope all is well your end

Polly - Hope we'll be seeing you soon xxx


I'm all good for the 25th  - it'll be a nice birthday treat for me!!!  I'm really looking forward to seeing you all again x

Right - my bath and bed beckon. I ache all over....night ladies xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Get well soon Annie x x


----------



## LauraS

Evening ladies

Deedee - thanks for the welcome.  I'm not usually this organised, I don't usually start Christmas til at least October/November but this year I've started making my own cards - developed a hobby whilst I was off sick for so long - and decided that I would have a go at making all our Christmas cards this year.  I usually spend a fortune on charity Christmas cards and then I'm never happy with the ones I've chosen so going to give it a go and if I'm successful I will continue to do it!!

Claire - Thank you for your kind comments, our wedding day is the only day I've ever felt pretty, trust me I don't look like that in real life hehe!!  I certainly don't mind you being nosey and ileostomy is like a colostomy, basically I've had all my large bowel and my rectum removed and now have a bag to go to the toilet - I had this made when I was 17 back in 1999 when I was very ill and unforunately I have it for life, but I wouldn't be here without it.

Claire & Kath good luck for your smears

Donna sorry you're not going to be able to go to college, what were you wanting to study??  

Annie - get well soon

Hugs to everyone  

Laura
xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Laura,

I was hoping to do an Access to Higher education diploma in nursing but not so sure it will happen now. I'm still number crunching!

Wow Laura that sounds like a huge op you've had you were obviously very very ill.so pleased it all worked out and your here with us ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello ladies

Donna, heck, there must be something that can be done... £80 a week is a lot to find, these nursery places are very dear aren't they.  The only thing that springs to mind is the car, but I'm guessing you can't do without that?  I hope the number crunching threw up something as I can see how important to your future this course would be.

Kath well done on making another step forwards with your appt, and I hope you get another smear sorted asap.  You're on your way! 

Annie, sorry to hear you're feeling ill.  Hope you feel better today. x  I thought of taking DH to the smear so that he could look after Harry as I couldn't imagine being legs akimbo with him kicking off in the background!

Laura, thanks for the explanation, sorry to be so dim.  Thank goodness for the bag then!  Good luck making your own Christmas cards - very sensible to be starting so early too.  I'm supposed to be knitting a Christmas sack for my little boy and people keep telling me I should start asap as when I did one last year for my DH it took me about 8 months and my mum had to finish it for me! 

Emma, how is the new sofa?  Ours comes on Friday... am feeling a bit nervous that it won't look right alongside the other sofa we have!  A bit late now though...... 

I have 4 weeks and 1 day left before I go back to work.   Where did 9 months go?   And it's raining here so looks like we will be mostly house bound.  Oh, and my parents / babysitters are off on another mega holiday tomorrow to Canada and the Arctic, how inconvenient!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie I hope you are feeling better today?

I have sorted something with the nursery and I will have to pay £50 a week which is a little better. Our fabulous Polly also pointed me in the direction of some chaities that might be able to give me a grant which wouldn't be a huge amount but every little helps. I have emailed some and I have to write to others so will crack onto that once dinner is done.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Where is everyone?! 

Donna sounds like you've sorted out college.  When do you start?

How is everyone else??

Stuck in the house waiting for the sofa.  The delivery slot is 7am - 2pm, was hoping for the earlier end.  Expecting one of the car seats today too.  

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Claire there is nothing worse than waiting in for things is there. I am having a dispute at the moment with marks and spencer as they have failed to deliver some clothes I ordered.

I have to go to college on monday for an induction day then I officially start the week after (15th I think) I will then be going to college tues, wed and fri.
On monday I think I will get my full time table and security pass etc

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Evening all, 

Just a flying visit. Dh has been off work this week and we've been busy doing things. Off to Cornwall on Sunday for a week too. I'm sort of looking forward to it (but know the boys will hate sleeping somewhere strange), but am looking forward to getting back to normal afterwards.

Love to you all,
Emma


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hope you've had a lovely week with DH and enjoy your holiday

lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

How are we all?

Annie what did you make of the BB final? I was glad Sophie won

Emma hope the weather improves for your week away

Claire how is Harry? is he eating well? you haven't said for a while so I asume all is going well 

Deedee, Laura and Kath how are you? hope your enjoying your weekend

I had a lovely lay in with was sooooo needed I'm feeling a bit run down and have started getting mouth ulcers (which is alwas the first sign I need to rest) I dont want to get ill as I am started college so plan to have a chilled weekend.
We have digarded the pull ups and boys are in 'pants' today we need to crack this potty training!

The most exciting thing I have planned for today his going to the cobbler to see if my boots can be rehealed - but I fear I have left it to late

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello All!!!

I'm better, but seems Hannah has caught it now. I took her to a party this morning and she had a blast. Fell asleep in the car on the way home and hasnt been right since she woke up. She's got a slight temp and led on the sofa all afternoon under her duvet! I felt like a proper Mum tending to my poorly Princess!

Can you believe my ickle Layla is going to be 1 in just 18 days!!!!!!!! I cant stand it. It has gone way too fast!

We're off on holiday Saturday for a week. A group of us are off to to a holiday park in Wales   My first type of holiday like this, so we'll see. Hannah has her boyfriend there so I'm sure she'll be happy! oooh - and there's a kids disco in the evenings - perfect  

Absolutely loads to organise in preperation and soooo much to pack for the two monkeys! 

Just about to order a "puddlesuit" in case the weather is a bit naff.....!!


Oooh - X Factor...night!!!


P.S - Was quite pleased Sophie won BB. Honestly thought Charlie or Roddie would have bagged it though


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Annie,

Yes I thought Charlie was going to win myself but glad sophie did.

Where abouts are you going in Wales? you will have a great time.

I nearly fell of my chair when I read that Layla was turning in 1 in 18 DAYS! I honestly can not believe that. So what have you planned for her big day?

Your right about the weather I have just turned the heating on as there is a right chill in the air tonight

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

I decided to log in, and see if i can pick some advice up, really worried about my first appointment, I rang the clinic they said  they would rather do the pap smear as part of their own investigation.. OK i croaked.....   
Along with the load of blood tests that they have run....................................... we think this might be very expensive baby ever if it works for us.................. 
Explained to the DH that i was really worried about the appointment he told me not to be, we both want this and he will be there to hold my hand while i die in pain... very nice of him. after all he said that i made him attend a urologist and had he to pull down his pants there which was more embarrassing  then ever   . crazy man..... no seriously i am really scared from the fact i haven't really done anything about attending a counsellor re vaginismus, kind of really just been self helping myself, maybe just maybe if we got pregnant then i would sort out the vaginisums i can do that way Cant I ?  Advice here would be great..... GP although is really pushing for me to phone a counsellor... but i am afraid.... 
Hope all is well with you all... And your kids are well.............
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Kath,

Totally understand your worries and concerns but honestly it will all be fine.
I will be honest wth you in that the smear will be uncomfortable but it is over in seconds (as you know) and it will all be worth it in the end. The actually IUI procedure is very similar to an smear just so you know. The dr's and nurses at the clinic really are experts and will have any procedure done in record time and they will also be very senstive to your needs (this wont be the first time they have experienced something like this)

With regards to what you said about over comming vag. I had councelling etc before we started trying for a baby and while some progress was made I was still not able to have penetrative sex. However after having IUI which involves you having scans wth a Dildo cam (which is painless) and the uncomfortable IUI procedure I thought to myself well if I can pay good moeny to be uncomfortable then why cant I do it at home for free. After that slowly but surely DH and I managed to have sex, Its still not perfect but it happens which is so much better than before.
I think IUI can help your overcome vag becasue physcolgically it makes you realise that 'things' can and will go up there if that makes sense? I think with Vag being in the right mind set is half the battle won really.

I hope I haven't added to your worries with anything I have said I really am trying to reassure you. If you have any further questions the ask away. I'm no expert but I did have 3 cycles of IUI

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Where is everybody? something I said

Annie how are you? How are the girls hope their not poorly with your cold.

Claire how are you? not like you not to post?

Emma hope you are having a nice ' break'

Deedee hope to hear for you again soon

Hello to Laura and Kath

I had my induction at college yesterday which is pretty much routine. Got my time table and security pass etc. My timetable starts next tuesday and I must say the course looks bloody intense beginning to have doubts as to whether I can actually do this. Hope I haven't bittne off more than I can choose.

I also have to start my UCAS application which is very scarey to say the least. I would like to apply for midwifery but with a 1000 applicants for 60 places I'm thinkng maybe I should look at other options like Peadiactric nursing or maybe mental health. So much to decide in a little space of time

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Sorry for the silence on my part, just been mega busy.  Over the weekend we were jam packed with things to do, and then the last couple of days I've been spending a lot of time with Harry, guess I'm realising that very soon I'm going to be grabbing minutes here and there where I can so I've been cooing over him tons.

Donna, of course you can do it.  They wouldn't have let you on the course if they didn't think so, for starters!  Only 60 midwifery places, that's nuts, wasn't it on the news the other week about shortages?!

Kath, I never saw a counsellor.  In my case, I didn't see the need, I couldn't think of one reason for the vag.  Re the smear, I have one on Friday I will report back how fine it was  (I hope!).  You're on the road now...  As for it being  expensive, I stopped counting but Harry cost us in excess of £5k! 

Hi Emma, Annie, Deedee, Laura.  Hope you're all well and those of you on holiday / going on holiday are having / have a nice time!

Donna, in answer to your question, weaning has taken a step backwards again, but I can't keep worrying about these things.  I'm trying everything I can think of and I don't see how I can do any more.  I'm hoping once he sees other children eating he will accept that that's the way it's done.  He's back off the spoon unless he's holding it - having said that he's very adept at getting a loaded spoon into his own mouth so maybe that's the way forward...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi

I'm here...just about! Really feeling stressed at the moment, so our week away couldnt come at a better time. Hannah's been poorly this week and I got called out of work from the nursery yesterday - much to all colleagues disgust   FIL has also been poorly so MIL not sure she can have the girls this week...also get the feeling she might say not at all pretty soon. So, racking my brains trying to think of back up solutions and so far all I am left with is nursery, at an extra cost of £400 per month Oooouuuchhhh!!!!!

I feeling like I am drowning with all the pressure to be good Mum, good wife, good friend, good colleague, good employee. So, so many balls to juggle and I just want to run away and scream! oh - and sleep! I'm so tired all the time!

Other working Mum's manage, so why cant I?!?!


Sorry, rant over!


Donna - Things werent any different when I applied for Midwifery school after finishing college. I applied to UWE and at the time 1000 people applied for just 20 spaces! It still drives me completely mad that it is constantly in the media that there is a shortage of staff....wonder why!!! 
I know you're going to be absolutely fine on this course. It's always completely over whelming in the beginning. Once you get into the programme, you'll be flying  


Claire - You're right to spend every possible minute with Harry. It goes far too quickly x

Love to everyone else.

I'm about to go fall into bed...again!


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

Sorry haven't been on much, very tired with work and feeling run down after only 4 weeks back there - woke up with coldsore this morning, so my lip is throbbing.  DH has had a virus and has been quite moody with this so haven't felt like chatting much.  Feel like I'm the only adult in this house sometimes  

Hope you are all ok and life is treating you well.

Donna - glad your induction went well - well done for going back to college, I admire you, especially with your two little ones!

xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Sorry this is a flying visit this morning I am running stupidly late (so shouldn't really be on here) couldn't get to sleep till gone 3 last night so feel shocking this morning.

I just wanted to reply to Annie. I am so sorry you are feeling under so much preassure at the moment and I wish I could say or do more to help.
You are a fanatsic mother for a start so don't ever doubt that misses and as for a good friend I for one may certainly not be here and definatly wouldn't be going to college etc if it wasn't for you (and others) you spent time texting and talking to me and got me through a very dark period so I for 1 can tetstify to youe being a great friend who I would be lost without.
would it be possible for you go work parttime? so you would save the extra nursery fees and maybe take some preassure of you?

I'll be back later really must get in the shower and get boys to nursery.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Annie, sorry to hear you're feeling stressed.  Bit of an insight into my life in a few weeks' time I dare say.  However, I can't hand on heart imagine you not being a good mum / wife / colleague, etc.  As for the disgusted colleagues, don't think I'll face that but I think I will have a disgusted boss.  Hope you feel less tired today, probably all that running and not feeling well, am quite sure you will be feeling like Super Annie again in no time.  After all, you seem to achieve in a week what some people don't do all year. 

Donna, glad the induction went well.  I'm joining you on the weight loss thing.  I have a stone to lose before Jan when we ttc again.  Having said that, I have just had oodles of cheese on toast so I'm not off to the best start! 

Laura, hope that coldsore doesn't hang about.  Hope your DH is feeling better too, men are terrible when they're poorly aren't they!  DH got stung by a wasp yesterday and the hoo ha that ensued you wouldn't believe.  Didn't help that it went up his trousers and he was panicking about getting stung on the winkle! 

Grizzly little boy here!   Think I will have my hands full all day!  Anyway, am about to offer spag bol on a spoon which I expect to be refused! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Shockingly tired today... but self inflicted, so no sympathy required   I went out for a chinese with some friends last night (birthday occassion) and after insisting I was only having one glass of wine, I ended up having 1 bottle! Chinese food makes me wired at the best of the times and mixed with wine - I was wide awake from about 2am   

I have got such a crazy day ahead aswell! I had to drop Layla at nursery, then Hannah at the Out Laws. Work for 5 hours then go get Hannah. Take her to her first swimming lesson, home for a quick change and refreshments before taking her to see The Gruffalo at the theatre! Back to the nursery to grab Layla before getting them both into bed and then commence packing for our holiday tomorrow...by myself!

Dh & I havent spoken for about 3 days now! He's got some Jonny Big Balls coming into his work today and he's such a Work-a-Holic that family gets pushed aside. He worked til 11pm last night and I'm sure I heard him leave the house at something like 3 or 4am?!?! Fool!!!  He's really not in my good books right now and had best do some serious grovelling this week   


Claire - Yay again for Harry's first tooth! Is it one of the bottom ones?!?! Do you keep having a look and a feel - ha ha ha!!!  

Donna - How's college going? 

Laura - Hope you're feeling more chipper again soon xxxx


Thank-you for all of your kind words and support (as always!!!) I'm sure once this week comes to an end I'll be back to feeling like Super Annie! 

Absolutely cannot wait to get in that car and get on the road tomorrow....and get some decent running miles clocked up (How sad) tee hee hee!


TTFN xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, for someone who had a bottle of wine last night, you certainly 'sound' very chipper!  Wow what a packed day you have ahead!  Hope your holiday is good.  I don't think DH's think like we do but I do hope he gets a clue and starts grovelling.  Yes I constantly have my hand in his mouth touching his tooth, he's started to clamp his mouth shut every time I go near him! 

Hi Deedee, Donna, Laura, Kath.  Emma, hope you're having a nice holiday! 

Speaking of thoughtless DH's, my DH was going to go for an interview for a job with ridiculous hours which would have left me with dropping Harry off and picking him up (doing both would mean I would hit rush hour traffic twice a day and mean each journey took an hour making my day away from Harry 8am to 6pm), giving me very little awake time with him.  I've already pointed out that I'm not a little secretary working part time down the road, I have a serious full time management job 25 miles away and I expect him to do 50%.  Not sure if my point got through...   I just don't think they 'think'. 

Well, I went for my smear test first thing this morning and it went great!  I didn't even realise the speculum was in when she said she was going to take the sample!   How's that for progress!  We have a hospital appt for Harry later today due to his reflux meds, and I am dreading it - not the appt but the weighing that they tend to do.  I haven't had him weighed for a month since he wasn't gaining as it was stressing me out and I'd still choose not to do it.  I'm so worried he still won't have gained or will have lost weight.  He's barely eating again although I've put his milk back up a bit...

Anyway, Dh wants to check his email so I'd better go.  Hope you all have good weekends planned.  We are debating whether to call in on MIL and FIL (or leave them to rot!), got my bro coming for dinner tonight and hopefully a day out on Sunday, weather allowing.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I had a can of full fat coke Claire, that might explain my chirpiness  


WELL DONE YOU!!!! on the smear test. Blimey, we have all come a long way.I used to have nightmares about speculums and now I've lost count of the times I've come into contact with one over the last 3 years  

Hope all goes well with Harry's appointment. Dont dread the weight check...regardless of what the scales say, you know he's happy and healthy. Weight is just a number! 

I dont dare rant any further about DH. I only have 45 minutes left here today and i fear it wouldnt be long enough to tell you all the details! 

A visit to MIL?!?! Did you get a bang to the head? Where did this idea spring from?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Left Ryan screamnign at nursery today I felt awfull. I have been on the otherside many many times but it so very different when its your child. I called a while after and they said he calmed down and was fine. I knew it was going to happen becasue he said last night he wasn't going to nursery today. Hope he is ok when I have to go college next week. Callum on the other hand couldn't care less and we barely get a goodbye kiss from him!

Claire well done with the smear, Hope Harry gets on ok later. I agree with Anne the weight is just for there records, you know he is happy and healthy so ignore it.

Annie hope you have anice afternnon with Hannah I think your be needing an early night after all that.

There are a million and 1 things I should and could be doing on my last day of freedom but I think an afternnon nap is needed. I feel so tired lately and I have no idea why

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all

Donna, sorry to hear Ryan was upset at nursery, but as you say he calms down after a bit.  It's good that he has Callum there with him.

Annie, full fat coke, well that explains it!  Hope you enjoy your holiday (and DH behaves!)!

Bang to the head  yes, possibly.  I'm thinking of Harry really and how he's missing out on his nice grandad... anyway, DH is up and down in his opinion so we'll see, it's his call.

Hospital was fine, they are pleased with his progress as he isn't having difficult feeds anymore.  We don't have to go back!   Very happy about that, I hate feeding all my pound coins into those rip off parking meters.  Anyway, his weight gain is ok, as in he has gained and about 12oz, putting him at just over 19lb.  Phew!  

Anyway I have some me time to pop into town and I also need to check on my mum and dads house, so I'd better get a wriggle on.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Hellooooooooo is there anybody out thereeeeeee?  Are you all off having interesting lives?!

Emma, how was the holiday?

Donna, is Ryan a bit happier about nursery now?  Are you at college today, can't remember which days you said you were doing now but think you are starting this week?  Hope it goes really well. x

Annie, hope you are having anice holiday!

Hi Deedee, Kath, Laura.

Are we still meeting in October?  Do we need to book it, do we know?  Not sure what Polly did last time...  Is Polly coming?

I went into work today with Harry.  Very odd (and disheartening) that nothing as changed and they are having the same conversations that we were having when I left!!!  Harry was as good as gold, very charming, although he did dribble lots on my boss!  The tooth is coming through nicely though!

Busy week for me coming up, lots of play dates and visitors, so not sure when I will be on again.  Hope you are all well.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire (and anybody else reading)

Had a busy day today DH had a medical (which was pointless, but procedure) then While my mum had the boys we did some shopping for the boys birthday and christmas.

I start College tommorrow (eek) I have sociology, IT and English tomorrow! I am doing Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday. With the boys going to nursery Tuesday and Friday and My mum/DH will have them on wednesday. So tomorrow is the first day I am doing the school run as such so I hope I have allowed enough time.
My bag is all packed and I am about to pack the boys for nursery then all I have to do in the morning is get dressed and make my lunch as DH will sort the boys for me 

Annie how are you?

Emma did you have a nice time away?

Kath/ Laura any news

Deedee how are you? Flights booked yet?

Yes as far as I am aware we are still meeting on the 25th. Time still to be arranged depending on Deedee's flights. I don't think we booked last time but I will check with Polly - who I assume is coming so better check there to

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello, just popped on quickly to wish Donna *GOOD LUCK  * for today!!!!!!!!!



Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Good luck Donna!

Thinking of you, xxx


----------



## buzzypop3

hi All

Well done Claire on your Smear Test... brilliant news... 

I have been in a few times here but i haven't logged on, just reading messages, and catching up with the news etc.... 
been kind of busy with house, work, etc..... trying not to think about the appointment etc.. but getting excited and scared all at the same time...  
any how. Donna thanks again for all your advice.. I hope college went well for you...... 

I hope your boys are settling in the nursery........... 

Annie- hope you are having good holiday - I wish i could have holiday too. what i wouldn't give to be pick and sent off some nice for a few days, away from cold evenings............
i would miss my appointment if i was went away now... Appointment next Wednesday so all you girls i hope you will keep your fingers, and toes and little toes crossed for me. that we get on OK............................
i rang about getting counselling, 3 months waiting list  don't think i will get it to be honest, i was am sort of self helping myself and getting there pretty slowly enough. Just afraid at the appointment they will go on about it and quizzed us non stop. this is what worry does to one person drives you in sane.  here i am again waffling on. isn't obvious i have no one share my thoughts with... on and off i talk to my Cat Bepe, he thinks i am mad i can tell by the way he looks at me long and hard a  as if to say what is she on  hahaa!

I hope every one is keeping well
take care 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening everyone,

Well so far I am enjoying my course. I had a very heavy Science lesson today though. The course is going to be very very intense but then I am cramming the equivalant for 3 A-levels which you would do in 2 years into one year!
I have to start my UCAS application in a few weeks which is very scary! its all going so fast! I have to start writting my personal statement so anything you guys think I should include please let me know as I am struggling what to write and with midwifery being so competative I really need a good statement to get an interview.

Kath all your thoughts/ feelings sound totally normal. I wish you all the luck you need for next week please log on as soon as you can to let us know how it went. We will all be thinking of you.

Annie hope your having a nice time away

Emma how was your break?

Claire I see that Harry os crawling! wow well done Harry what a milestone moment  And at the early end of 'average' I think? he definatly wants to be an independant little chap 
Now the fun begins 

Deedee how are you?

Polly I did text you but incase you are reading are you coming for our meet up? I trust you are?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, glad it went well.  I guess it would be intensive, but there's nothing wrong with the fast track!  How scary you need to do your ucas app already.  I bet Polly would be a good person to come up with a killer statement!  It's so long since I filled mine out I can't remember it at all, but should inspiration hit me I will let you know!

Kath, very best of luck for the appt next Wednesday and of course I will cross fingers and toes for you when they're not otherwise in use!  Like Donna said, your feelings sound totally understandable.   I will look forward to hearing your update.

Hi to everyone else.  I guess Annie is still in Wales?  Annie, if you're reading I am going to pm you for your opinion on a holiday venue I have in mind for next year as I think you've been. 

As for us, as Donna rightly says, Harry started proper crawling yesterday as in using hands and knees together (he was sort of lunging forwards using his knees before).  I'm so proud.  Yes, I think it is the early end of average I googled it and the consensus seems to be 6-10 months.  We also had a huge food success yesterday, he had courgette potato and pea puree followed by apple pear and cinammon puree and had the lot and with enthusiasm with open mouth, the works , followed by one of those carrot stick snacks that is like a very big Wotsit, I checked on my Hipp chart and the no. of tsp was a full solid meal, and he didn't want all his milk an hour later so I'm classing that as a success!  It was the first time I could truly say he seemed to be eating to satisfy hunger.  Fully prepared for a step backward today tho as that's how it goes!!

I've had a packed week.  Tuesday had HV here and she thinks I'm no longer PND-ish which is good.   Yesterday I had a friend round who I worked with eons ago in a previous company and we had a great chat for hours.  Today I have a playdate with Harry's girlfriend and tomorrow we have doctors, another play date plus my bro coming for dinner.  My parents are back from their Canada / Alaska mega holiday on Sunday too, can't wait!

Anyway I'm prattling on when I need to tidy up before Harrybags awakes.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie are you back from Wales? How was your holiday? 

Emma how are you? W and R ok

Claire how are you? is Harry getting yp to much mischeif now? lol

Deedee how are you?

I text Polly and she has the 25th in her diary so she eill be coming 

Kath and Laura hope your having nice weekends

Took the boys swimming yesteday and they are just doing so well now. Callum swims with is arms and legs (although still with arm bands and a rubber ring) Ryan is just the little dare devil and jumps in. He umps so high and so far into the pool everyone was watching him lol
We have booked a swimming pool party for there birthday so I am really looking forward to that (just need to loose a few pounds before november)

Ryan is still getting upset when I leave him at nursery but he is getting beter so hopefully the tears wont last much longer. Callum is still loving it.

Right better jump in the shower and get dressed so I can make a start on today's roast!

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Hey girls,

sorry its been absolutely AGES since Ive come on but theres been loads going on plus i had the lurgy- Tummy bug for 5 days- HORRIBLE!- couldn't stray far from the bathroom 

The girls are good, H is just loving playschool and it gives me some time for 1-1 with F. we are sleeping through now by the way- yeeeeeeehaaaaah!!!! yes ALL of us

Im going to make you all jealous here sorry but DH and I are heading to the Algarve on thursday for 4 days and my folks are looking after the wains- how lucky are we

Im back teaching now, ive got 2 classes, (tuesday evening and saturday morning) and i have to say am enjoying being back 

I cant believe H will be 3 soon and F will be 1- eh WHERE did that year go to? Looking after two children is hard, hard work and the past year has definately tested us.

Are we all good for the meet? will i go ahead and book flights?

D xox


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Hi Deedee, good to hear from you.  Great news about Faith sleeping through!   I'm good for the meet, it's in my diary!  Sorry to hear about the lurgy, glad you're better, sounded horrible!

Annie, are you back from the depths of Wales yet?  Did you have a good time?  Did DH redeem himself?!

Donna, swimming sounds like it's going well!  How is college going?

Hi Emma, hi Kath, hi Laura.

Well my life is now running around after my little crawler.  My goodness can he go fast, but he's napping better probably as he's so flippin' knackered!  My mum and dad couldn't believe the difference in him in 3 weeks!  And I can't believe I only have 10 days left with him!  I miss him when he naps, how on earth am I going to cope with a full time job?!

No exciting weekend news here, I have been pureeing for England and cleaning our house which is now all shiny and tidy!   Won't last long though!!

Right, off to do 'things'.  Am going to book a 4 night cruise for next year.  Oh yes, totally impractical but I want to go so Harrybags will have to be a good little boy for me and behave!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Great to hear from you Deedee , YES get those flights booked so we can finalise times etc. I can't believe my 2 will be 3 soon either it just goes so so fast.
I'm not even going to mention you going away lol

Claire, I bet Harry is so funny right now. Have you had to start moving things out of his reach?

Emma , Annie hope your well

Well we had to shave the boys heads this morning (was due for a cut anyway) but they had head lice eeewwww I guess they picked them up from nursery although can't be sure as they have lots of cousins who could of quite easily had them
Oh and my cream sofa go attacked with a blue crayon! I was not impressed to say the least! it should wash out but thats not the point, boy did the boys ( well ryan) get a roasting!

College is going well so far. I am really enjoying it but I am a bit aprahensive about when the work really starts coming in!
Got to finish my maths homework today.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello all,

Holiday was fine - R was a bit of a pain in the neck  - he's going through a 'refusing to go in the pushchair' phase. 

We've all been ill since being back - D&V thing. I had it worst and am still feeling rather fragile. 

Will try and catch up with everyone's news later.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hi Emma, good to hear from you but sorry to hear you are unwell.  Hope you feel better soon.

Donna, Harry wants EVERYTHING, he has a renewed interest in the world around him, even a radiator is fascinating don't you know!  Double eww at the headlice though, and naughty naughty for the blue crayon hope it comes out.  College will be fine, you'll see, you'll breeze through I bet.

Annie, are you back or are you lost in the Welsh wilderness?

As for us, I've just booked that cruise.  I went a bit mad and booked a deluxe suite!  We always go for a pikey cabin on the bottom deck but I thought sod it, it would be too cramped with a cot as well and we'd have to sit in silence once he was asleep as the rooms are so small so I've pushed the boat out somewhat! - this one has a separate living room OMG!  Plus it's our wedding anniversary.  I've blocked out the total cost!   Someone remind me I need to get him a passport if I don't mention it again!!!

Annie, I still will need your advice on our other holiday.  I've emailed you all my questions!! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello, Hello!!!!

I am back, but you know me...always something happening   It's Layla Loo's birthday on Wednesday and I am frantically organising a tea and a party   as well and being in denial that a whole year has actually passed  

Holiday was a bit different to the good old days, but it was just great to be away with DH and the girls. Luckily I was crazy busy at work today so I didnt have much time to lament over it!

Hannah was the Super Star of the week after winning Best Dancer at the disco. I was sooo proud as she went up onto the stage all by herself and was uber confident telling them her name, age and where she lived (gave our address  ) I shall post piccies on ** when I get a chance.

She's started swimming lessons and performing arts (oooo!!!) so as if my days werent crazy enough, we've added that into the mix aswell   but, she's loving both so what can I do hey?!?! 

Layla is taking a few steps  - woop! She is just a complete case though! Tries standing in her highchair, turns the tv off, totally obsessed with straps be it buggy, car seat or high chair. Totally obsessed and Lord forbid you try and take her away when she's playing with them!  

Deedee - Jealous doesnt even come close...you lucky thing! We havent had time to even blag one night away together yet! But I told DH all I would like for my birthday is a night or two away on our own! Have a lovely time xxx

Claire - I completely sympathise with the crawler! Layla keeps me well on my toes! I've sent you a War & Peace reply about the holiday ...sorry!

Emma - Get Well Soon

Donna - Really pleased that college is going well! Keep going!


right - I have sooo much to crack on with. TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just finished my maths homework - Finally! it wasn't even that difficult it just been a while and my old brain was resisting!

Emma sorry to hear you have all been poorly hope you feel back on top of things soon.

Annie you sound super busy as usual! Wow get Hannah she's going to be a super star! I can't believe Layla is 1 on wednesday! do you have a big party planned?

Claire I can't imagine taking a baby on a cruise but having said that I have never been on a cruise lol where will you be going?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again

Annie thanks again for the info, I think we will be booking but I still need to get DH's buy-in a bit more!  Then I will steam roller ahead!  Will show him your email in a mo.  Well done Layla for the walking and Hannah sounds like she's taking the world by storm!!!  You must be quite the proud mummy!

Donna, well done on getting your maths homework done.  Not my favourite subject!  Cruise is only for 4 nights and it's from the UK so no flying involved.  I've been cruising four times so think it will be ok, no worse than any other holiday anyway!  They take babies from 6 months and by then he will be 15 months so hopefully will be fine!!!   She says hopefully.....   Well, it's done now anyway!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Claire Cruise sounds lovely, where will you be going? can you get far in 4 days? sorry I am so ignorant as I sad I have never been on a cruise. Maybe something to consider?

Got my first peice of English homework ( I am doing A-level english as part of the course) its only a mini essay and will make up part of a larger assignment. I have to write about the history and influences in my langauge development from a baby to present day!

Emma I hope you are feeling better.

Kath all the best for tomorrow xx xx xx 

Must dash need to have dinner

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

....my baby is all grown up. she'll be leaving home before you know it  

How did I go from thinking I'd never have babies to having my second turn one today

Only thing keeping me motivated today is the thought of scoffing an insane amount of birthday cake later! 

I've put a little piccie on ** of her in her special birthday t-shirt x

Hannah tore open all of her cards this morning and then had a meltdown that we have to wait for DH later today to open pressies


----------



## Donna Taylor

Sorry Annie totally forgot to say last night, Happy birthday Layla! I can't believe she is 1 today I hope your both having a fab day  x x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Just quickly popped on to wish Layla a *VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!

      

Hope you've all had a fab day!

Claire and Harry xx


----------



## deedee2

Hi girlies,

yes that DOES say 06:04am  

Finally getting round to packing my own bag for going away! the girls have been shipped off to my folks (Boy they need a lot of stuff!) and I can now throw a few things in a bag (mainly reading material) and give the house a quick spritz- phew!

Donna-I'm intrigued  what course are you doing hun?- Total respect, where on earth do you find the time? How is your DH?

Annie- Many happy returns to Layla   we almost share the same birthday (Im the 22nd) Sounds like Hannah is very much the aspiring actress  

Claire- where are you cruising? i've always fancied it myself. 
Well done Harry on the crawling . F prefers the 'sliding along the ground on  her tummy' approach. It's hilarious, I have to put her in dungarees cos she wriggles out of her trousers 

Emma-  Awh hun I feel your pain! I had the D&V couple of weeks ago  
Hope you are feeling better soon 

Hopefully there'll be internet access in the hotel. Bring on the  and  

luv Dx


----------



## AnnieR

Happy Holiday Deedee!!! Have a great time x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hello all

sorry i havent come in and posted sooner. internet has been misbehaving its self...... 

well the appointment went well. We met with the doctor first, and went through the history - the Vaginismus was discussed several times, in assisting that only when i was ready to go and have some counsiling done. etc. the DH had bloods done they where called EU profile and i had AMH profile bloods done ( dont know what AMH stands for . the doc said it would be IVF more then likely  but they would wait for other results come back. I have to get SIS scan in october and DH has to give a DNA fragmentation sample. I think a long the way while talking to you all  i forgot to say that the DH is a heavy smorker, This i think will cause a problem wont it ladies?? 
but over all the appointment went well. i have one question for you all  How i am going to get through the SIS scan.? they said i could take valium before hand, will this work ? and pain killers and they would provide me with antibodic afterwards.. 
Hope all is well with everyone ? 
talk soon 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Kath glad appointment went well. I think smoking can effect sperm yes but as to how much I am not sure. Taking a supplement of ginseng is great for sperm espcailly low sperm count.
What is a SIS scan? sorry I am unsure as to what that is. Did you have a dildo cam today?
Did they say why straight to IVF? Why isn't IUI being considered? I am sure there is a reason as I obviously don't know your whole case but you haven't said anything to us to suggest IUI wouldn't be an option thats why I am asking?

Annie So did Layla have a fab day? how are you feeling now?

Deedee hope your having a fab time away. Are those flights booked yet? we need to finalise our meet its gettong close.

Emma how are you feeling?

Claire how are you?

My SIL is in hospital with gall stones poor thing. Mayson is only 6 weeks old so that cant be easy although he seems to be fine.

I'm loving college although the work load is picking up now. I'm part way through a science assigment (completed cells and DNA so far) and My teacher said its definatly a level 3 and possibly distinction level so I am really please with myself! (work is either awarded at a level 2 or 3, 2 being GCSE adn 3 beinf A-level. it is then passed at a pass, merit or destinction) 

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi all
Just to say that SIS scan is the dildo cam thing......... and we thought IUI was going to be the option but the doctor just said IVF on the day Which really amazed me, I had my mind set on it would be IUI, but now i have get focus for that this scan thing... looking as usual for all the advice that you can all give to me. 
Thanking you all so much.. 
Kath
Hope all the babies and tots are all well - and mammies too.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Kath, good to hear from you.  I didn't take any medication before I had a dildocam, partly because the first time I had it done I didn't know in advance!!  However, it didn't actually hurt at all.  I can't see why you couldn't take some painkillers though.   I'm glad that things are moving forwards for you.  How do you feel about IVF rather than IUI?  Are you pleased or surprised?

Donna, wow, sounds like we have quite the academic in our midst.  Well done you!

Annie, how is Layla, is she enjoying being one?

Hi Emma, Deedee, Laura.

As for us, Harry had his first session at nursery on Weds (he was fine) but sure enough he now has his first cold.  He was crying every 1/2 hour to 2 hours all through the night, which wasn't great considering I'd had a tankful of wine last night and was creating quite a nice little hangover at the same time!   I now feel doubly rotten!  Is there anything I can do for him?  Calpol?  Karvol?  He also has his second tooth coming through to add to the misery!  Just when his solids eating was picking up too! 

Also, DH has a permanent job!   It's an Account Manager in a healthcare company so it's moving into a job role that he wanted to go back to so that's good.  He starts in 2 weeks. 

Anyway, sooooo tired and feel I need some carbs, gonna make a jacket potato with cheese I think, enjoy the forbidden food before ttc.  (If I haven't changed my mind after last night!)

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

Kath, thanks for the pm I have replied.

Claire sorry to hear Harry isn't well, my boys have colds to and I'm really trying to get on top of them as I don't want to have to keep them off nursery, sounds mean I know but I the course moves so fast I would really suffer if I took anytime off. There has also been 1 case of chicken pox at the nursery so waiting to see if the boys get that.
You can give Harry calpol or ibuprophen he can also have Karvol oil in his cot and you can get vapour rub for kids to which is quite good.
Tyxilix also do a baby cold medicine which I think is from 6 months so he could have that to (if they still do it as the chemist told me they are stopping all medicines apart from calpol for under 7's! So I went to another chemist and lied and said I had a 7 year old as they wouldn't even sell me medised which I have used on on the boys from 3 months! but becasue they have changed the regulations they can't have it anymore! The pharmacist said there was no actual reason wny they couldn't have it as it isn't harmful or anything they have just changed the age so I went and brought it elsewhere)

We went to a fun day at there gymnastics club today they boys got there faces painted. Ryan as  dinosaur and Callum as Spiderman (as if there'd be anything else) they looked really good but by the time we got home it was smudged all over the place so didn't get a chance to get a photo :-(

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi all!

Claire - I would rather IUI without any medication, I am kind of person that doesnt really believe in taking modern day medication unless i really have too. I would rather go for homeopathy medicine.. I was very shocked when the Doctors said IVF without performing any tests are that. But by getting advice from all you girls will defo help me i think. 
Donna - I PM you


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Kath Thanks for the pm please please do keep in touch. They may of just suggested IVF as the think it will work better ie has a nighe success rate and after all they want you to achieve your dream just as much as you do.

Claire how is Harry today?

I have finished my english essay I have written over double the amount than was suggested I just hope the suggested amount was the minimum. I have no idea if I have answered the question I guess time will tell. Sociology is still prooving difficult but as next weekgets nearer I am unable to put it off any longer.

I have just put a casserole in the oven for dinner so it is now time to edit and print my essay followed by vacuming the bedrooms

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all how is everyone?

Claire is Harry back at nursery this week? How are you? is it next week you return to work ((hugs)) hun

Annie how are you? are you still hating being back at work? how are Hannah and Layla

Emma I hope you have recovered now? How are Will and Robin?

Deedee are you back from your mini break? hope you had a fab time can't wait to hear all about it.

Kath how are you? still excitied I hope

Laura everything ok with you?

my mum is coming over in a bit with my 2 nephews (to be joint by the 3rd a little later) so we are going to have a house full with 5 under 4's.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, glad college is going well. I hate to dampen your enthusiasm for extra long essays but where I work we penalise for 10% over the word limit!!

Yes Harry had his second taster session today, wonder what germs he's brought home this time!  I saw on the board that measles, chicken pox and diarrhea where on offer...   My boss is gonna love me!  I'm back at work on Thursday and Harry starts nursery then too.

We do have a problem in that he's totally gone off his milk feeds, he's making a right palaver of them again, but in a different way.  We're not sure if it's reflux rearing it's head as he's now spending alot of time crawling rather than upright, or if it's teething (2nd tooth has just appeared) or if it's because of his cold.  He's leaving a few ounces in every bottle when he was draining them before and making a whingy fuss throughout them.  It's not because he's eating more solids because he's not really!  Typical that he would do this just before nursery starts as I thought the milk feeds were going to be a problem even when he was taking them well at home so I'm sure they'll go badly there now!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone!!!

there truly is not enough hours in the day  

Layla's birthday was fab thank-you. We had a teddy bears picnic in glorious sunshine! So...now on to the Half Marathon. 2 weeks away ....eeeek!!! I went out to do 8 miles yesterday and I was complete pants! I had to stop a few times. So mad at myself as I know I can do it. I'm going to try again Friday.....oh and  fell down a flight of stairs in a curry house sat night. I was 100% sober as well   I have got some mighty impressive bruises on my back and butt  

Donna - Yay you with the college work!!! Sounds like you're really enjoying it and doing so well! Well done!!!!

claire - Yay to DH and his new job. I'm sure you're both thrilled   Hannah always went off her milk feeds when she was teething and/or had a cold. It'll probably pass.. i use everything I can when Layla has a cold! Karvol, Calpol, Nurofen, Vapouriser...and in extreme bogey situations I have used a humidifier! Whatever it takes to get a good nights kip  

Back to work?!?! How did that happen? How are you feeling about it?


Kath - I'm not sure why IUI has been dismissed either? I was planning to take valium when i thought i was going to have the tube test where they put dye through them.. no reason why you couldnt use it for dildocam if you think it'll relax you more x



Right - really need to go wash my hair so I dont look a complete tramp at work tomorrow


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Annie, glad Layla enjoyed her birthday, I've seen the pics on ** and she is just gorgeous!!  We have been using Karvol and Calpol and apart from the one sleepless night it's been ok.  I have got some ibuprofen for next time and am seeking out snufflebabe, anyone know were I can get it as so far no luck.

Hi Donna, Deedee, Kath, Emma, Laura.

Yeah, back to work on Thursday.  I feel sick.  Totally.  And that's in part denial, I'm dreading it hitting me.  On the plus side, I'm starting folic acid on Thursday too so I've taken it for 3 months prior to ttc so something good is happening on Thursday! 

But, how am I going to leave Harry?!  I just have no idea. 

Enough maudling I have some tuna and cheese concoction cooling in the pan that I need to portion and freeze for Harrybags.  Maybe back later.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I need to find out about the word count to see if I will loose marks. But how can I analyse my language history and the influences on it from birth till now in 300 words that is rediculous!
Big hugs in advance for thursday. Harry will be fine and have a ball at nursery but I know it will be hard for you. I cant imagine leaving a baby at nursery it was hard for me and they are nearly 3! ( I hope that doesn't sound judgemental becasue of course I would never judge you I just mean it was hard for me so leaving a baby is even harder! god I am making a hash of this think I'kk quit while I'm ahead - sort of)

Annie poor you falling down the stairs and well done you for the running you will be fine for the half marathon I am sure!

Big hello to everyone else, I really must finish my sociology homework and ti is relly DOING MY HEAD IN

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Hi all,

Holy Moley Claire, am I reading properly- FOLIC ACID?! are you going for #2 already? 

Annie- Hun you poor thing!  were you wearing platform stilettos by any chance?

Donna-Hmmm i would double-check that word limit 300 seems awfully short for an essay 

Emma- Hi hun 

A big  to Kath and Laura. Welcome to the Vag team. I don't come on here as much as i'd like to but you are in the best place for advice, support and general chit-chat  

We had a fab time doing nothing. i read the most FANTASTIC book-  literally could not put it down. If anyone is interested in a good read I'll give you more details.


----------



## deedee2

What date are we going for again? is it sunday 25th? sorry i have head like a sieve


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire  - did I miss a post somewhere? Are we ttc #2? Ooooh I hope so! That would be exciting! Huge hugs from me in advance of tomorrow. I assure you that by this time next week it will feel like you never left! Harry is going to absolutely thrive in nursery. The things they learn to do while they're there is incerdible! 

Donna - It sounds like you're having some great challenges with this course! You go girl! 

Deedee - Oooh yes please. I am in desperate need of a new book! Really pleased you had a good time x Hmmm, I was wearing heels at the time. Not sky high as that would make me a 6ft freak..the bruises have come out lovely now!!!


Right - head down. Lots to do today and I need to get some PMA for a run tonight! I CAN DO IT! I WILL RUN 13 MILES...eeeeek!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Annie, ooh bruises. I suggest you have a skinful next time so that it was worth it!!

Deedee, glad you had a good time. I'm interested in hearing about a good read. I just finished My Sister's Keeper last night and was so not expecting that ending, I need something to take my mind off it!

Donna, when I've studied in the past, they gave short word limits so that you have to be really succinct and learn some useful skills in terms of editing and keeping to the point. Not that I'm saying you've gone off the point, some essay titles can invite you to talk widely can't they! Anyway, at this stage I wouldn't worry about it too much. Funnily enough when I did my masters I had to chop my disseration down to 1/4 of it's original size to keep in the word limit but when I did an undergraduate course on understanding children (for personal interest) last year I had to go back and add in loads of padding words to get *up* to the word limit, just proving that once you can write succinctly it is hard to stop it!

Emma, where are you!?

Hi Laura, Kath.

Haha, not ttc yet, just getting my delapidated body ready for January, I swear Harry has taken every useful nutrient I had! My body needs some work done to it first!  I'm staying on the pill until the last minute this time in the hope of a kickback ovulation or two before the cysts get a chance to start forming.

My last day of maternity leave here. Sob sob. I'm packing my work bag, Harry's nursery bag, etc. Very sad. He's at my mum and dads on Friday so hopefully one day at nursery will be ok for a starter. Martin is on leave so going to pick him up early, although when I picked him up from his taster on Monday I got the impression he didn't want to leave! That is so true about them learning new skills, a friend of mine's little girl just started her nursery and in the first few days learnt to sit up and clap. I'm hoping Harry will learn to wave, I think that would be so cute, but I'm having no luck!

Anyway, better go and write his name in all his clothes! Mind you, if he wears Primark and comes home dressed in Next I don't think I'd complain!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Ha ha Claire! I used to send Hannah pimped out in Next, Gap, H&M and she would come back clean as a whistle until she got to about aged 2/2 and a half. Now she's in George @ Asda!

Layla wore a nice outfit once and has been in George or Primark ever since. I am positive she goes out of her way to make as much mess as possible!

Oooh - I know just how you feel. It's so sad...but at last you'll get to do it again. hopefully this time next year  

I like your thought process of staying on the pill til the last minute. Makes perfect sense. Are you preparing DH for another mammoth baby making seesion like the 17 times that worked a treat with Harry


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I loved the sisters keeper I saw the film to but they changed the end and it ruined it I think. Best of luck for for tommorrow I'll try to log on during the day to give you moral support.

Annie best of luck with the running tonight, you know you can do it!

Deedee yes the 25th is the day penciled in  Glad you had a nice holiday. Whats the book? not that I have time to read for lesuire at the minute.

Emma how are you?

Having a really bad week at college, I think it doesn't help that it is my time of the month so I am really hormonal and tearful. Finding Sociology really hard going and I don't really clck with the tutor either which doesn't help.
The boys still aren't completly settled with the idea of me being at college so I alwasy seem to be leaving 1 of them upset which is so hard because then I feel guilty for upsetting them. I am off tomorrow luckily so I will be able to spend some time with them, inbetween college work.
On a plus note I got some feed back on my first draft of my personal statement and there aren't many changes so I am pleased about that 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello all,

Still here but always seems to run out of time to post after reading. Dh is away with work at the moment and the boys are back to waking at stupid o'clock every day (had a week where they woke at 7 - was fab whilst it lasted) so I'm going to bed early.
On day 2 of R being in a proper bed. At the moment he's standing at the top of the stairs wailing. 

Deedee - would love to know what the book is. I'm reading American Wife at the moment (about 3 pages a day ) and enjoying it so far.

Donna - I'm so impressed with how you're getting on at college. Sounds like you've taken to it like a duck to water. 

Annie - sorry I missed Layla's birthday. Glad she had a good one. 

Claire - hope everything goes ok tomorrow. I'm sure Harry will be just fine.  

Got to go - need to organise a birthday present for my dad.

Love to you all, Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Claire -  GOOD LUCK TODAY!!! Hope Harry has a good day at nursery and that all goes well on your first day back. Thinking of you xxxx

Donna - Hang on in there with the Sociology. Have you made friends with anyone in the class that you can chat with about the work? Well done on your personal statement xxxx

Emma - I shall look up American Wife. I'd love to get my nose into something decent! We need some up to date piccies of the boys if you ever get a chance! I cant believe Robin is grown up enough to be in a proper bed already! In my mind he's still about a year old  


Well - I ran for 10 MILES last night. Yep, you read it right...10 whole long MILES!!!! i told DH I was heading out to do  between 3 & 5 and just kept going! I got tired at about 7 miles but decided it was my last chance to prove to myself mentally that I can run this marathon and just kept doing loops of our estate until it was pitch black and I clocked the 10 miles. I actually let out an audible WHOOP!!!

I am in complete agony this morning and walking like I have just given birth


----------



## emmadaffodil

10 miles        ! Wow! 

He's 19 months now and changed, almost overnight, at about 17months from a baby into a very fiesty and headstrong toddler! He only really hangs out with 3 year olds, so he tries to do all the things they do. 
He's back in the cot. I had the night from hell and admitted defeat at about midnight and put him back in his cot. He still stayed wide awake wailing until 3am.  I think we'll wait until he's about 12 before trying again.

I can do photos again, but I'm not sure if I have peoples' email addresses. R is the spitting image of W at the same sort of age.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire how was it? I hope it wasn't to bad for you? How was harry at nursery?

Annie I really am amazed by your running. Well done.

Emma sounds liek you had a nightmare night. He will probably be fine with it in a few months 

Callum and Ryan achieved their first badge at gymnastics! so proud! I got the letter today to say they had achieved it so I am not sure when they will get it hopefully next week I cant wait to see their faces!
The gymnastics club do an adult class I have been thinking about it for a while but I think I may give it a go next week............................... OK you can stop laughing now 

I am feeling a bit calmer today so I am hoping for a better day at college tomorrow. Wednesdays are my busiest and longest day which didn't help to how I was feeling. The course is getting harder now and I think the work load is more than I expected. I am trying to juggle it all and all the guilt that goes with it.

Donna x x 

pff to do some pyschology reading now


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All,

I need some quick advice, i am due AF but it hasnt come and i getting worried, my dildocam thing is on wednesday the 7th oct, if i dont get AF over the next day or so i will have cancelled it ? they are only allowed to do cam thing btn day 4-8 of cycle. i dont know what to do .?  before anyone asked no im not pregnant cant even get in the 4th dilator thingy still struggling with it and burning sensation at the entry point is just unreal. do they valium injection does any one know i would love to have one. 

Donna= congrats to your buys for getting their badge  in the gym...Exercise is good for brain keeps it active, and alert........ so i read somewhere.....
hope everyone is keeping well............ 
talk soon
kath.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Kath,

It is probably the stress and worry that is making AF late don't panic if it doesn't arrive just phone the clinic they will make you another appoitnment that falls between day 4-8 so don't panic all is not lost if AF is late you wont be the first person this has happened to it is very common so the clinic will have no roblem re arranging it

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

thanks Donna, 
I am up to high though at work which dosent help me, i have my usual cramps and bloated tum but no AF. hope you and the lads are well ? 
How is college for you?


----------



## Donna Taylor

I am sure it will turn up soon, AF never turns up when you want it to, it tries to be funny like that! Don't worry it will all work out.

Callum and Ryan ae good thanks going through a new phase of testing bounderies! Which reminds me Annie, Emma and Deedee did your go through this at around 3? or does it have more to do with these at home changing and them starting nursery? any thoughts welcome.
College seems to be going well but it is a heavy course with a big work load I just up I am up to it

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, you ARE up to it, you will be fab.  It's a big change, and yes it is hard work, but you will be fine.   The boys will be proud of you too.

Buzz, the no. 4 dilator is a big deal.  I think you'll find the dildo cam a breeze in comparison as it is smaller even the head of it.  In fact the "real deal" is easier than a no. 4 because it is more pliable and warm!   No idea about valium by injection.  If it were me, I'd just take some strong painkillers to give me a bit of confidence re. possible pain.  As for the appt date, if AF doesn't appear I'm sure it will be no hassle to rearrange it this must happen all the time.  As Donna, says stress does these things.  And for girls with PCOS like me, AF turns up when she flippin' well feels like it so there is no such thing as a timely plan so they must experience that all the time too! 

Emma, good to hear from you but not so good on the boys sleeping!  What a monster Robin is being!   And with such an adorable face too...

Annie, 10 miles, wow!  I reckon you'll be doing a full marathon next year.  My brother and a friend of mine are both doing full marathons in the next few weeks and I take my hat off to you all!  I couldn't run to the end of our road (and there's only 14 houses in it, so it ain't exactly long!).

Hi Laura, hi Deedee.  Deedee, get that flight booked!  I'm looking forward to it!

As for us, well I had a rubbish day, I cried most of the way to work and spent much of the day gazing at a picture of Harry.  The fact that I have a frame on my desk, my pc background and screensaver are now Harry pics, as well as my phone background and a photo in my wallet means he is everywhere I look!!   Anyway, I rang nursery a few times and they said he was fine, he had some solids about what he has at home, had his naps, played well and nicely, was placid, but refused his bottle totally so had no milk since we gave him a bottle at 7am until DH gave him another bottle at 5pm (Harry was picked up early).  I'm gutted.  I knew there would be a problem, and I was right.  He will be having half his milk feeds there on nursery days and I'm terrified he'll flatly refuse.  They said he was stubborn and refused to even take the bottle, he clamped his mouth shut and turned away, they all had a go and no joy whatsoever.   So now I feel rubbish and like I've done the wrong thing and let him down.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - honestly, do not fret. Hannah literally did not eat a single thing for the first two weeks she was at nursery. I was beside myself and was rushing her home to get food in her as soon as i'd finished work. It's all just a settling in thing. She now has seconds and even thirds at meal times there! Layla was exactly the same.... He just needs to get comfortable in his new environment. I think nursery will do Harry the world of good. He'll see other children eating and he'll eventually want to be doing the same. Thery all like to copy one another. Dont panic on this one. Just give it the time he needs to get used to the new routine  

Donna - It is going to be an enormous juggling act for you, but you can do this   The achievement you will feel when you complete the course will be incredible. Just take it all one day at a time.....the gumnastics class sounds great! 

Oh lol - Hannah tests me regularly! I think all kids have a go when they think they're hard enough    They just need a gentle reminder of whose Boss!  I even caught myself saying to Hannah yesterday "nice try love" 

Emma - I shall send you my e-mail address in a mo. I found age 1-2 with Hannah really hard going and it seems I'm about to start the cycle all over again with Lady Layla. Once they get personality and thoughts of their own, thats it, you're screwed   until you reach the age where you can reason. 
Im guessing Robin wasnt quite ready for a big boy bed then?... leave him be. Whatever it takes for a good nights sleep! 


Right - work! and then Hannah has her swimming lesson this arvo....ttfn x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire sounds like your first day back at work was a good one, sorry to hear you were so upset but I expected that anyway. Its a big change for you to ((hugs)) As Annie said i think nursery will improve Harry's eating try not to worry it is totally normal for kids to refuse food at first (when I work in nurseries nearly all the kids did) so try not to worry.

Thank you for all the words of encouragement I think I will be needing a few kicks up my but along the way lol I thought I was developing a real dislike to one of my lecturers but I had him for psycology today and had a really good productive lesson so i think its sociology I am not keen on not him.
I keep thinking that Its only 9 months till the course finishes and to just grin and bare it but then I will start a 3 year degree! I don't know it all seems a bit much.

Have a new assignment to start called the role of the nurse its a research assignment and at a first look it looks really good so looking ofrward to getting stuck inot that.
I alos have maths and sociology homework.

Any plans over the weekend? Boys have a party to go to tommorrow a sort of family thing which will hopefully be nice.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Spare 5 mins here!  Very grizzly little boy with yet another cold.   That's 3 in 3 weeks!

Donna, I don't think you'd be normal if you liked all your subjects so don't fret.  Also, have you ever done sociology before?  As the other subjects are ones you'll have come across before probably, and perhaps this is just something new that will take some getting your head around?  Just a thought.

Annie, any more running?

Emma, sorry the big bed didn't work out.  I'm guessing try again in a month?

Deedee, is that flight booked?!

Hi Kath, hi Laura.

Work was still odd on Friday but I've made plans to go to Friday lunchtime yoga with another girl who sits in the same office (who I don't actually know that well as she's in another team), and made friends with a new girl who I got on so well with she even told me she'd had a miscarriage and was scared to ttc again.  Then something very odd happened.  A girl in my team emailed me saying that she thought I had pcos and could she talk to me about it.  Turns out she's ttc-ing and got nowhere in 6 months of very concerted efforts and has pcos and wanted my advice.  She guessed I had it too due to my extreme low GI diet and the pcos spots I had for a while, and also guessed I was ttc-ing with earnest for Harry because of things like at the Christmas dinner I refused to eat a cooked carrot and she couldn't think of any other reason for such an extreme reaction!   Anyway we had a very long chat and I imparted all my learnings, we are going to embark on a low GI diet together for support as I still have 10lb to lose and I need to get my hormones balanced by January.

OMG, I have just remembered we went out for a meal last night.  Anyway, we decided to go to another pub for a drink afterwards.  We parked up and the lights in the car come on when the ignition is turned off, and what did I see - a HUGE (biggest either DH or I have ever seen) spider ran from under my seat up under the glove box.  Well, I am terrified of spiders so I leapt out of the car and had something of a paddy much to the amusement of other people, while DH tried to catch it.  He said he'd got it so we went into the pub but when we got back into the car, there it was sitting under the glovebox.  Anyway he promises he caught it the second time, as otherwise I was going to get a taxi home!!  The car is now full of fly spray just incase he missed again.  But I've had the creeps all day just thinking about it.

Right anyway, nappy to change, better go it stinks!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire glad to hear work wasn't totally awfull I will take time to settle back in though I would imagine. I am probably being really thick but why couldn't you eat a cooked carrot? I bet your new friend is so gratefull for all your advice ttc can be very lonely and I imagin it is even worse when your are having to change you diet so much as you had to, really nice you are doing it together.

I think it is the opposite Claire, I did Sociology as an A-level only to drop it after a year as I didn't get on with it so becasue of that I think I am approaching it with a negative attitude to start with.
We have tests in all our subjects in a coupke of weeks to track our progress and secure our place on the course (thats right nothing is set in stone yet) Luckily you can choose either the psycology or sociology exam so I know which one I'll be choosing.

DH and I have decided we DO want another child - now we have to work out when

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

A cooked carrot is a medium GI food which would cause too much sugar to enter my blood stream and to cut a long story very short would make my pcos worse.  I was trying to eat only low GI food at the time which involves being quite extreme!

Ah well that blows my sociology theory out of the water! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

OH Sweet Lord - its the marathon this weekend. I could vomit at the thought of it!!! Although -  I'm freaking out as I feel like a cold is looking to come out. I have done nothing but drink hot honey & lemon all weekend! Now I've done all this training and I'm dreading it - I still want to at least give it a go! My stomach is in knots! My entrants pack arrived on Friday. I'm number 700! Nice round figure! I gave my legs a rest over the weekend and I didnt want to encourage this cold further. I shall do a small run of about 3 miles on wednesday and thats it til the big day....oh god, what have I gotten myself into!?!


Claire - I'm sorry, but I sat here with the biggest grin on my face reading your story about the spider     

But conversely I then sat here going "awww", reading about the lady you work with that has PCOS. I bet she felt so relieved to have found someone whose been through the experience with a positive outcome   Thats lovely that you're going to support each other....so are you going to GI over Xmas?!?!


Donna - Dont look so far ahead or it will be completely overwhelming. One step at a time xxxx


Love to Emma, Deedee, Polly, Kath & Lauren xxxx


I didnt do too much over the weekend....actually, yeah I did!!! Took Hannah to her performing arts class on saturday morning, then met some friends to take the kids (5 of them) for haircuts! I couldnt find a salon that could fit my girls in, but the boys got done! My BF then took Hannah home with her and her little chap for a play, so me and Layla toodled on home for some time together...then some more friends tipped up! No sooner had they left that Hannah arrived home and asked if her friend could stay at our house, so we effectively did a shift swap. They proceeded to trash the house whilst Layla sat in the middle of the craziness laughing at them both! 
they all had a bath together, little chap was put into some of Hannah's pj's and I took him home! I then stayed with my best friend and we got a chinese and watched X Factor.

Yesterday, Layla went off to my Mum's. Hannah and I went for lunch together and then into the cinema where we watched "Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs" !!!!... which was not bad I have to say. We literally gorged on ice cream and sweets. Hannah's eyes were bugging at the sight of the pic n mix! 


So, that was me in a nutshell. Going to TRY and have an easy week and put the thought of Sunday out of my mind....eeek!


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi girls

Well my worries are over my AF came on friday at work, just when i was searching high and low for a patients medical file, I worked in a Hospital) as Adm clerk. Got one of those funny cramps and felt like fainting but didnt ran to the loo and you know the rest....  
i am worried about this dildocam thing, what happens if the fluid doesnt pass through my tubes? or maybe i should wait and see what happens.!! My big problem would be i worry to much......I went to the G.P to get Valium i was looking for 1-2 tablets he prescribed me 10. told me to take one the night before. and 1 hour before the scan cam. A girl at work told me to just close my eyes and relax and take painkillers the sleepy you are the better. but i kind of want to have peek at my insides.. Might get the DH to come in if he is back from his DNA fragemntation SA. 
AnneR. if you stomach in a knot i will send you some valium, have enough now to share........
Donna - just think after you are finished your course you will have set yourself a goal that you can achieved something and go on and be a super star! positive thinking! Think success! your family will be proud of you! you will have a fancy bit a paper with your name printed on it and you can frame it as something you achieved! Dont do what i did. i started a degree course in computers and dropped out after the first assigment thing. just got myself into such a state worrying about it i couldnt cope with the course at all.. So i say postiive thinking will get you through it - could also throw you some valium too  

Kathx


----------



## Donna Taylor

oohh yes Valium would be good, trying to organise my boys 3rd birthday party and I have such high standards and want to be seen as nothing less then perfect so I always get myself inot a flap over it!

Glad Af arrived, when is Scan? I assume you are having a lap and dye to then? sorry I didn't relaise you were having that done 

Donna x  x


----------



## Donna Taylor

oh and I cant find what I am looking for for the boys cakes so I am going to make them myself! extra valium please! I have no idea when I will fit this all in!

Oh and do you realise its 3 weeks till we meet - yippeeee


----------



## AnnieR

Kath -     I think the valium would make me float around the course rather than run it - but thanks! I'll keep your stash in mind! 
One of my best friends had the the lap & dye test. She took some painkillers just before and for the rest of that day. She said it wasnt painful and over quite quickly. You're going to be fine. 9 times out of 10 its the anticipation of an event, but once you're in there it all sort of rolls along by itself! When is it?


Donna - Wow - only 3 weeks!!! yipee!!! I need to get an appointment to get my roots done then   Are we meeting at the same place again?  I cant wait to see you all. Gosh, so much has changed since we last met! 

Chillax about the boys party. They're going to have a blast no matter what. What did you decide on in the end? Are you having a party at home or did you book somewhere?


Morning to Claire, Emma, Deedee, Polly & Lauren x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

Annie, Chillax me really now that is silly lol
We have booked somewhere as I thought it would be easy and eliminate some stress but I don't think it has made any difference.
They boys are having a swimming party 

Yes I think the plan was to meet at the luton hoo and have afternoon tea again (do correct if I am wrong) We just need Deedee to confirm her flight itmes then we can arrange when to get to the hotel 

Claire how are you? Not at work till wednesday is that right?

Emma how are you?

Only had 2 lessons today but I am knackered. English is so heavy and not a subject I am good at or fond of so tuesday are intense, actuallu every day is intense. Tomorrow I have back to back lessons from 9:30 till 4 with only a 30min break at 1.30 shouldn't complain really as I'd do longer hours working it just feels long after being at home for 3 years.

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Donna
Scan - Dildocam with a fluid passing  through a thin tube.  I suppose its the same as the lap and dye thing, but the differences is i will be awake  where as with a lap and dye you are asleep ??  tomorrow at 4.00pm. Wednesday is D day . Doc said it was ok to take Valium tonight before bed and hour tomorrow scan. 

Good luck in making the cakes, Maybe you could asked in the bakery if they would design a cake for you for the boys. 

Annie R.Thanks for that  I will be taking pain killers too i assume its ok to take them with valium.......... I suppose see what happens.......   
I have exam tomorrow too at work, on going management study course that i have been attending on and off, found out today i have give an on the spot presentation. i think the valium will defo come in handy! I will be high as kite by the afternoon. Just as well i am on  half day from work..... 
will let you know how it goes, i am asuming they will talk to me more about what way things will go for us. is there any other test that i will have under take after this? 

good luck and good night to you all
KAth


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - Swimming party sounds fab! I'm sure it will all go...swimmingly  

aww, I loved English at school. I wish I'd taken it further in good old hindsight...perhaps I'll go back to it someday   Hope today isnt to exhausting for you xxx


Kath - You probably wont see this, but Good Luck today xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Feeling very drained this evening, The work is rolling in and I am wondering how I will cope with a degree! I know I shouldn't be looking so far ahead but I cant help it.
I have a list of things to do that keeps getting longer and longer, have an appointment at the hospital tommorrow to to talk about doing so voluntary work - have no idea when I will fit that it but it needs to be done!

Kath hope all went well today? x x 

Big hello to everyone else xx x


----------



## goblin1975

Not had a chance to read through properly so sorry for lack of personals.  So busy with work and home life, working full time really is the pits.  The last 3 nights Harry has been so knackered with nursery life and lack of naps at nursery that he’s fallen asleep about 10 mins after I’ve got in, and my only interaction has been for a few minutes while changing him for bed.  I feel so down about it.  I also really hate my job, it seems so pointless now, and tedious, and I hate that I’m 45 mins to an hours drive away from Harry.  But I also know that until I find something else I am stuck, and perhaps I am stuck until we see how ttc goes anyway.  Soooooo fed up!

Sorry for such a downer.  We still meeting up end of Oct?  

Cx


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

I’m so sorry I’ve not been around for a bit, life has just been hectic it’s been unreal.  We sold our flat, went looking at houses only for our buyer to back out.  That’s our fifth buyer to back out so we were really ARGH!!!  As you can imagine.  Anyways we’ve now decided to reserve a new build property and we’re waiting for the builders to come back to us with an offer for our flat as part-ex against a new house, so please please keep your fingers crossed for us.

On top of that DH has had a lot of issues recently and it all got too much for him, so most of my time has been spent supporting him through what has been a really rough time for us both, but mostly him.  Thankfully we seem to be on the way out of it now though.

Add in my endo problems and an admission to A&E last week due to a adhesional bowel obstruction and you can see that things have been a bit hairy in our house recently.

I hope to do personals next time I post but for now a huge group hello and hugs to everyone

Laura


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire sorry to hear you are down but totally expected and normal. I can imagine how you feel as my time with the boys is now alot less (but that is my choice in a way so I know not the same as you) I thought you were going back part time - have no idea where I got that from!
Harry will settle into the nurseries routine in a few weeks and will start sleeping etc then you will have more time with him in the evening, for now just make the most of the weekends and stuff everything else , housework etc as your time with Harry is more improtant.
Will you go back to work after number 2? or would you stay at home then? if you can stay at home after no.2 then just think its only for a year which I know sounds like ages but in the scheme of things it will fly by - sorry I'm trying to reassure you and make you feel better but I'm not sure I am doing either :-(

I knew I would hate my job after I had the boys, there is no way I could of looked after children whle mine were else where! Don't get me wrong I'm not judging working mums infact they have my upmost admerasion (sp) becasue in a way you have 2 full time jobs! 

Moving on as I am not sure I am helping..................................

Laura sorry to see you have been poorly hope your on the mend now

Emma how are you?

Annie how are you feeling about sunday?

Deedee how are you? is flight booked?

right must finish my Science assignment for tomorrow (I actually really enjoy science which is a surprise)

Donna x x 

p.s I had an interview at the hospital today about a voluntary placement in maternity (will look good when applying to uni plus give me valuable experience on a ward) I have to have CRB clearence and occupational health clearence which takes time so while they sort all that out they asked if I would help in the charity shop as it will speed things up as I will already be classed as a volunter, well could hardly say no could I? so should start in a few weeks


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - I feel the *exact* same way as you do. I absolutely hate being back at work this time (and its only mornings). I miss Layla terribly, the same old petty office bull.s still exists and it just seems so irrelevent these days. Having a year at home with the girls showed me that none of this nonsense really matters. I got told yesterday that I cant have all of Xmas off and that I'll have to come in for 1 day right in the middle of the holidays - I really hate that I have to sacrifice time with my family now. But, like you, I'm stuck here for the forseeable and I'm miserable. I would love nothing more than to hand my notice in!!! I shall be buying extra lottery tickets today 

Laura -  for you and your DH. Sounds like you have been having a tough time. Hope the builders come through about the new house for you 

Donna - I feel completely sick about Sunday and was awake last night thinking about how the eck I'm going to get round the 13miles...I never want to run again after this!

How exciting about the voluntary work!!! I think you're going to love it!

How's DH these days?

Right - best get stuck into something. I'm trying to avoid the Boss - we had a run in yesterday. I'll save that story for when we meet up in a couple of weeks!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Laura, sounds like you've had quite a time of it!  Hope the new build works out, fingers crossed.

Donna, volunteering at the hospital sounds like an excellent plan to get experience for your degree application.

Annie, oh I know, isn't it a load of old rubbish, the things people worry about at work, I just think "wtf?"  That's rubbish about the xmas hols too.

Well, I honestly considered resigning last night.  Harry had 20 mins nap in the morning, 1 oz of milk, no solids for breakfast lunch or dinner, then 10 mins nap in the afternoon.  He came home hungry, grizzly and very very tired and went to sleep at 5.30pm.  We woke him up to give him his bottle as he was so down on the day's intake I don't think he had the minimum (and he fell asleep trying to drink it).  He is so miserable (as are we) he then woke up crying throughout the night.  Bearing in mind he was sleeping through and had done for a good 4-5 months.  I am tired, fed up, bored (at work), missing Harry and I have spent no time with him this week that didn't involve him being asleep or crying.  I have tried speaking to the nursery but they say he is settling in well and this is normal at first?  I am practically in tears, I don't know what to do, or what I even can do!

And now I'm going to a meeting about a process and framework, I mean, who actually cares?


----------



## goblin1975

I have just been handed a circular about a new folder structure for electronic files in the department.  It seems that if I wanted to change the name of a file folder, I would have to complete a change request template, submit it to my head of unit, they will give me feedback (presumably on the proposed new name of the folder or the name of a new folder?!), I then change my request and re-submit it, that is then signed off by the head of unit, and then I am emailed a form to complete whcih includes the new folder or new name and a box where I have to write the justification for the change.  THEN I am allowed to change the folder name.

Now, is it just me?  Have I been on maternity leave too long or is this just pointless and completely nuts?


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Everyone,
the Valium worked a treat for dildocam, but i have been so ill for the last two days, i went to work on thursday and i struggled for whole day, when i got home  i just went to bed and slept from about 5pm right through until 6am the following morning, they told me to take pain killers and cramping would go away in due course in a few hours, it didnt it got worst. and today i am not much better feel sick. 
I got bad news, they gave us a lists of problems. I have a problem with my bladder, i emptied it before the scan, but when he scan me my bladder was huge.  he thought it was a cysts first then relized that it wasnt. so thats first place i have go and see someone about. 
my tubes are blocked. my right ovary isnt great either. DH SA  morbility  is worst then ever...  
He told us we should have come to the clinic sooner, but sure we couldnt have afford to go any clinic until now, and my age was huge factor, with bladder, tubes and ovary problems he said we wuold have to sit down and discuss everything long and hard with our consultant who is looking after us. 
Plus My V is killing me, i keep getting stabbing pains in it..........  Sorry to bore you all.............  To be honest i have no one to talk to about this at all. All my friends are happy with their babies and families that they dont understand me at all. and i have no sisters only brothers and they havent reall got a clus.
hope all is well with everyone 
thanks for listening to me
kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Kath so sorry you are poorly and so so sorry it wasn't better news, but atleast you know what you are dealing with and can get on the right course of treatment straight away (sounds like that will be IVF after all)
I am so sorry it wasn't better news for you ((hugs))

Claire I am so soory you feel how you do, elements of it will get better but I think you will always hate your job and will always miss Harry. I can reassure you though that from my experience Harry does sound like he is settling well and the sleeping and eating problems are totally normal. I know why you are anxious about his milk and food (any one would be the same) but try not to worry to much, he is at an age where he wont starve himself to the point where it would do him harm and things will setlle down once he gets used to the new routine and sounds etc at the nursery that may be effecting his sleep.
Big big ((HUGS)) for you to 
Is there no way you could stop work? or go part time? I know it would mean sacrificies but if it was possible it would be worth it?

Annie you will do fine on sunday - I have every faith in you x x 

Emma how are you?

Deedee how are you?

Laura I hope your feeling better x x x

I am so pleased it is the weekend although I had a good day at college today. I have a week of exams next week so need to revise over the weekend :-(

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Donna thanks for the advice, I was hoping you'd post with your nursery nurse experience.   My parents have offered to pick him up early on Wednesdays (his middle day) to get him to have more sleep and milk at their house.  What would I do without them?   As for work, they won't allow anyone to go part-time, it's full-time or bog off.  I don't think realistically it is feasible, although of course if Harry doesn't settle down they I would have no choice.  DH suggested we ttc right now instead of waiting until Jan but I don't know that my body is ready yet...

Annie, GOOD LUCK!  I look forward to hearing all about it.  Then you'll do another one, I bet, that is the way with you runners!!!

Kath, so sorry to hear it wasn't good news.  When do you see the consultant?  Sounds like IVF is your answer then.  

Hi Emma, Laura, Deedee.

Right, got to go he is stirring from his nap.  He is so tired it is ridiculous, although its not just lack of sleep this week but another rotten cold too!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

It sounds like Harry has a lot to contend with this week if he is unwell to. The boys have just settles at nursery to the point where they want to go and we have no tears and that has taken 4 weeks I know there ages are different but I am sure settling is preety much the same for any child only differnce is my 2 can communicate it better.
My 2 had colds half way through and I am sure this lengthed the settling in process.
Remember you are going through a settling period to. It would be strange going back to work after a year off even if you wasn't leaving Harry (does that make sense) so cut yourself some slack you and Annie are both doing brilliantly, I'm not saying you are suddenly going to start loving work and not missing Harry because of course neither will happen but things will settle down and seem a little better ((hugs))

Annie all the nest for tommorrow I cant wait to hear all about it and the time it takes you. I agree you will get such a buzz when you finish it you will do another one for sure

Big hello to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

I have text Deedee and she said to arrange a time and she will work around us. I really hope she can still come, I have asked her if she needs to postpone but she hasn't got back to me yet.
I have also spoken with Polly and she advised me that we will need to book. I have asked her to do his for us and she said she will book for 2.30pm as it is more likely that we will be bale to rearrange the time if needed if we have already booked.
Afternoon tea is £22.50 per person

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Thanks for co-ordinating Donna, that all sounds fine to me!  

Well, to add to our woes, Harry now has an ear infection!  I've just been down to the emergency doctors surgery with him as his ear is like a wax tap.  Poor little thing, no wonder he is out of sorts!  Anyone know if the nursery will take him on Tuesday??  Guess I'll have to ring them to find out.  Annie, if you have any tips for me, I'm all ears (excuse the pun!).

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh Claire the poor little mite, so he could be off is food etc anyway and it may not all be directly becasue of starting nursery.
I assume Harry is on antibiotics, Usually the nursry like them to be at home for the first few days (some say 1 some say 3 so its best to check) then after that it is fine for him to go in and they will give him his antibiotics during the day (you will have to sign a form giving permission and dose etc)

I wonder how Annie did? or is doing?

Haven't heard back from Deedee so I hope she didn't think I was being pushy :-(

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Am quite sure Deedee won't think you were being pushy Donna! 

Annie, come on then let's hear all about it!

Yes he's on antibs and ear drops.  He hasn't eaten more than a mouthful of solids all weekend, at least now I know why!  His nappies are milk-fed baby nappies so I know for certain he hasn't eaten anything.  And he's so bunged up with a cold and cough.  I feel rubbish too, and I have a pounding headache from my cold and lack of sleep.  I'm supposed to be going shopping with my mum tomorrow as it's her birthday but don't think Harry will be up to it.  Then it's back to work on Tues, nursery / parents allowing.  If Harry is still this poorly though think I will want to stay home with him.

Right, anyway, time for his milk.  At least he's been having that (touching everything wooden in sight including DH's head!).

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Atleast he is still have milk so you know he is getting some substance and more importantly fluids. See how he is but if you want to stay with him then stay, there is nothing work can say or do as you have a child under 5 so they will have to lump it!!

Annie I have seen on ******** that you have DONE IT!!! and live to tell the tale - well done x x x


----------



## buzzypop3

thanks for hugs gals! 
i am feeling a little bit better, just emotionally drained, i think it has sanked in that it could be IVF or ICSI... 
We are to meet with the consultant in November for discussion and i have to wait for my amh results to come back not that i am getting my hopes built up......... 
Just finished the antibodic they gave me to take. i think i have UTI I am sure i have one but could be wrong will check it out tomorrow at the doc.
Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I dont know where the weekend goes, but its work again tomorrow. not really looking forward to listening to screaming babies crying all day long. but it pays my bills to attend work so i have to go. 
Hello to everyone


----------



## Donna Taylor

Glad you are feeling better Kath, where do you work? with children obviously.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Yaaaay... I did it!!! I'm a tad dissapointed with my time...2:38 in the end. I was desperate to get in before 2:30, but the last 2 miles were just hell on earth. I felt fine in myself, was breating fine - but my legs just started seizing up and it was uphilll from 11 - 12 miles. It was the most amazing buzz to get near the finish line and see my friends cheering me on. All of a sudden my legs came back to life and I was sprinting to the finish   Would you believe though that DH missed me coming in   It was absolutely hammering it down with rain and he was getting completely frozen, so he went in to get showered and changed. He missed me literally by about a minute or two. My super hubby ran it in 1:48!!!!!!!!!! OMG - he was chuffed to bits!  My best friend ran it in 2:09 so I was thrilled for her. 

It literally tipped down with rain the entire time. I was slightly grateful to be honest - it was quite pleasant but my lips were blue when I finished! The most gutting moment was the first two miles. I turned around to see who was behind me and there was about 4 people! I was literally at the back..but I was keeping in mind that the "experts" had told me to go out really slowly and not speed up until after the 4th mile. In the end it turns out I overtook 60 people, so not completely hideous! 

There should be some official photos you guys can look at eventually. As soon as they are on the website I'll let you know hoe you can view them. Some guy should have got a good shot of me at the end as I was the only person there to photograph  

So, on the one hand I am totally elated that I got round the 13.1 miles but just a bit dissapointed with my time....yipee!


Claire - ear infections are evil! Hannah still suffers with her, bless her. There is no magic tricks unfortunately. One suggestion is to raise his cot at one end so that the wax has a chance to run down the eustachian tube (get me!). The other is to keep his totally topped up on Ibuprofen and Paracetemol for the first couple of days. I always found that after 48 hrs on anti-b's Hannah was well on the way to recovery. 

She could never eat anything when she had an infection and if she did - the pain must have been so bad that she'd throw it all up. She would just want to have cuddles and sleep. He'll be fine by tomorrow. 

My nursery let the children in provided they have had 24hrs on the anti-biotics. They administer it for me throughout the day. I just take it in with me.  



Donna - Good luck with the exams this week! I'm confident that you'll do brilliantly! 


Kath - so sorry it wasnt great news. I hope the Consultant can reassure you when you see him in November with a plan of action on how he will get you pregnant. You're on the road now, you'll get there xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Annie that is a brilliant time, I would still be running (no walking) now! You can always work on your time next year? Maybe go for 2.20?

Claire how is Harry?

Emma where are you?

Hello Deedee


How are you feeling today Kath?

Hiya Laura hope your well

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Kath how did you get on at the Doc's was  UTI confirmed? hope your feeling better

Annie how are you today?

Claire how is Harry? did you manage to see your mum? what did the nursery say can he go tomorrow?

Emma/ Deedee how are you?

Right I better go and get my notes straight I have a sociology exam tomorrow eeeekkkk


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

I'm feeling fine today...and you know I said never again - I'm signing up for two more! The first one is only 10km (6miles) and the other one is a local "Santa Dash" a bit of a fun run where you all have to dress up. I think I've been bitten by the bug  


Good Luck today Donna!!!


----------



## deedee2

Hey girls,

Hope everyone is well, it has been hectic round our way with birthdays and colds and wotnot! Sorry I havent been on a lot and thanks so much Donna for keeping me posted hun 

I have a dilemma  DH has announced that he has to go to Oxford for a course leaving on 25th OCTOBER!!!!  Im raging, unless I can get someone to mind the girls I wont be able to make it 

I would hate for you girls to postpone because of me, please dont feel you cant go ahead if I cant make it. I'll see what I can do and thanks again for thinking of me

luv and hugs
D xox


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

Hope everyone is keeping well.  I am off work for the week. I have acute Abdominal Pain, under my ribs. and my ribs are ver sore to touch. Doc reckons i got my insides in a knot over scan thing. however he said it was a UTI as well. double trouble. so i am resting up. feel loads better i have admit. Donna I work in a Maternity Hospital. its full of babies crying all day and every day. and i cant even pick them up. because i am only secretary and not a midwife. so un fair................ 
    
I needed a rest from there, as well. it can be heartbreaking in someways, i am still hopeful that the consultant will give some good news. i think it could be ICSI, i have been looking it up on the internet. i suppose i hoping for a miracle and to achieve what each one of you have got.......... 
All i can say is chin up and keep positive! 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Well today went ok (its was pyschology not sociology, thats next week so I have no idea why I typed sociology) Anyway day off (of sorts) tommorrow before a Maths and Science test on friday!

Deedee we MUST postpone we want to see you to! I probably wont be able to do the trip twice this year due to finances (us students really don't have it that easy) so would rather do 1 trip with us all there.

Kath sorry you are so poorly, but you are right stay positive and YOU WILL acheive a BFP once the right course of action is decided upoon

Annie I absoulutely knew you would sign up for more, good for you

Emma hope your ok? its been a while

Claire how is Harry? How are you?

Hiya Laura

I feel so so stressed and have a million things that need doing admin, housework, college work, quality time with the boys etc its hard to fit it all in and tonight I just feel tense and tearful I'm still not sure if doing this course is the right thing for me right now!
Early night I think

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, you can do it and you will do it.  Of course it’s tough, but so are you!  How did the exam go yesterday?  I did think of you and meant to wish you luck but didn’t get the chance.

Emma, where are you

Deedee, that’s such a shame.  When do you think you could make it?  I can do most Sundays up to Christmas, but not many Saturdays (football!).

Annie, I KNEW you’d sign up for more runs.  A work friend has just signed up for another one too, you’re all addicted!  My brother is doing a run in Dublin this month although think the incentive there is more linked to the beer they’ll be having afterwards!

Kath, glad to hear you are feeing better and you are on the path to getting what you want.  It must be very hard working in a maternity hospital.

As for us, he has picked up.  We had a hellish few days but he’s ok now.  He also had a 7oz bottle at nursery yesterday (first time he’s had more than 1oz), 2 naps of a decent amount of time, and he ate a HUGE amount (for him) of solids.  He didn’t have much breakfast anyway but for lunch he had some bread and half a fruit pot and for dinner, he had half of a huge bowl which they said equated to more than a jar and half a banana mashed up and was so full we managed to only do 23 oz across 3 bottles (instead of 30oz+ across 4) yesterday which is fantastic and a great move along the weaning path.  Apparently he was their ‘best boy’ yesterday!  Such a relief.  I know there will be ups and downs but at least now I know he can and will do these things there if he wants to.

Anyway, they now have a sickness bug at nursery!  He was sick twice in the night, but was fine this morning, so not sure if that was it or if it is yet to come…

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Yay - well done Harry!!! I knew he'd get there with a few more days of the routine. Just you wait, he'll be scoffing down all of his meals there before too long! 

Donna - You can do it! It's only your first term, so please dont be so hard on yourself. Its taken me a good couple of months to get into some sort of swing and juggle everything.

Deedee - No, I agree with the others. Cant possibly meet without you xxx


I've got my nose deep into the net, trying to find a deal to New York next year. I was really gutted when I cancelled it last time - thanks to Layla and that TRULY horrendous morning sickness! I hope it comes together this time ..please, please, please with all me bits crossed!


Right - work!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Feeling really groggy today so think I am coming down with a cold, just hope it can hold off till half term
Also have a poorly Ryan who is being sick today so no nursery for him tomorrow :-( Hope Callum will go on his own.

On a plus note the boys got given there badges and certificates at gymnastics this morning they were very pleased even Ryan who didn't feel well (he wasn't sick till after gymnastics!)

I have text Deedee and Polly to say we will postpone the meet up so we now need to talk abotu dates.

I am free all sundays apart from the 15th November as thats the boys party 

Claire glad Harry is doing so well at nursery I don't want to say I told you so but what the heck - I told you so ha ha Glad he is settling and seems really happy, hope you feel happier to

right going to have some lunch with Callum before starting so college work

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello,

I'm here but never seem to get time to do anything more than skim posts. I'm not a very good FFer any more, I'm afraid. 

Change of date is fine with me, although my weekends from now to Christmas are getting quite booked up. I can't do the weekends of 7th/8th Nov, 14/15 Nov, 21/22 Nov, or 12/13 Dec. 

Annie - well done on the marathon! Fantastic achievement. 
Donna - sounds like you're doing brilliantly to me. I'm really impressed.
Claire - I'm sure Harry will settle in just fine soon. If you're not happy with the niursery could you change to another or take him to a child minder instead? Great news about dh's new job too.

I have to have lots of expensive dental treatment soon (hence the non availability at weekends soon), and an operation on my feet when I can find 6/8 weeks where I don't need to walk or drive anywhere. W has to have his adenoids removed. R is saying lots and gets ever more headstrong. 

Got to dash, love to you all.

Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Nice to hear from you Emma, whats this operation on your feet all about?
Poor Will needing an op when is he having that?

Glad your well, apart from the dental work

How about the 29th November for the meet up instead?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

29th would be fine for me.

Foot thing is bunions on both feet. I've had them ever since being pg with R, and they've got a lot worse lately. I can't buy shoes anywhere on the high street, even in specialist old lady/wide feet shops. And they ache a lot (probably from being squashed into shoes that don't fit). But I can't have the operation on the NHS (OAPs and diabetics only) so will have to pay for it myself (ouch!).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Emma thats outrageous that you can't have it on the NHS your as entitled to anyone else with the same problem!!!!! I bet it wont be cheap either


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Emma, I have bunions too, they're not too bad yet but I think give them a few years and they will be.  They run in our family!

Donna, 29th Nov is fine with me too.  How is college going now?

Hi Annie, Deedee, Kath, Laura.

As for me, I'm typing away from my sick bed.  Yeah, Harry did have the nasty sickness bug from nursery and now I have it.  I was soooo poorly last night it was unreal, it hit me like a wall, I threw up all over the bathroom as it came out of nowhere and poor DH had to clean it up when he got home and then go and fetch Harry from my parents as I couldn't go.  They are now ill in bed too, DH seems ok fingers crossed and Harry is happy as larry!

Honestly I don't think I've ever felt so ill.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

The bug going round is nasty, I think Ryan had it but thankfully only mildly.

Hope you feel better soo Claire x x x


----------



## deedee2

Hi girls,

29th sounds good to me too.

Emma- Poor you! Dental treatment AND bunions removed- OUCH!

Annie- How u doin Forrest Gump? U still running for England?

Donna- U planning anything spesh for the boys big day?

Claire- Being sick with children isnt nice is it? Take are and get as much rest as Harry will allow you x

D xox


----------



## AnnieR

Hi All

sorry..bad FF'ing again   Up to my eyeballs with all sorts as per. Hannah had two parties over the weekend, dance class, swimming lessons etc. 

And then in typical Annie drama - Layla looked like she was getting chickenpox on Friday and I was secretly a bit pleased. Happy to get it over with. However, went to get her out of bed on Saturday morning and her left eye had swollen, almost shut! The spots had turned to huge patches of bright red and she looked shocking...so off to out of hours clinic where they deliberated for some time. We went from allergic reaction to eczema, ringworm (WTF!!!) and then ended up at viral..which to me means you dont know squat! 

They prescribed her Piriton as she was scratching herself raw and off we went. On Sunday the other eye had swollen and I was pacing around like a caged animal, desperate for a second opinion! I took her to GP today and (lovely Dr) was also a bit perplexed. Maybe a food reaction or maybe a reaction to a virus?!?! 

Only option is to try eliminating the obvious foods that cause allergies starting with dairy....not sure I want to open this can of worms though. Perhaps I should just see if this was another "one off viral thing"...sooooo confused!!! 


29th Nov looks good to me  

Well, off to do some more Googling of allergies! TTFN xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire how are you feeling now?

Annie, poor Layla sounds awful poor love. I am no expert but why would a food allergy effect her eyes? I have never heard of that before? so maybe it is viral I hope you get to the bottom of it soon.

Still have a cold but thankfully it isn't to bad so lets hope it stays like that! Have an IT exam tomorrow so I hope that goes smoothly

Ryan is going through a really testing time at the moment he is driving me mad, he is being so naughty and nothing works! I even smacked him today :-( but nothing that didn't even work I'm at a loss. I want my hapy boy back! don't get me wrong he was no angle before (what 3 year old boy is) but right now he is a nightmare!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

So are we on for 29th Nov then?  If so, I'll get it in my diary.  Donna, do you think Polly will rebook it for us??

Annie, oooh poor Layla.  How is she today?  

Donna, absolutely no advice on naughty boys but I will read and learn for when my time comes!

Hi Deedee, Emma, Kath, Laura.

Well I am finally feeling a bit better but still not very interested in beloved food!  What a horrible horrible bug.  I am gutted that I lost my entire weekend and my Harrytime and had to come back to a full week of work yesterday.  So I'm feeling majorly fed up. :-(

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi all

Layla is looking much better, but still rather clingy and grizzly    .also has had some bloody awful nappies! Wonder if thats thanks to the Piriton?!?

But, just to add to my embarassment, I had to take Hannah today    ...poor puppy has thrush! 

Truly, I am going to look at re-training as a GP or a Pharmacist, then I can diagnose me own     Now winter is setting in I should at least try and find a GP boyfriend  

Chin up Claire...ummmm - oooh, only 65 days til Xmas!!! that should put a smile on your face...no?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie how is Layla now? I hope she has improved.
I saw yous post on ask a nurse, My first thought was that maybe it was the move to cows milk but after more thought surely she would of reacted to the cow and gate as that has diary in it and she would react to youghurt etc to wouldn't she? Sorry probably not much help.

I will text Polly to check she can do the 29th then if she can I will ask her to book it for us at 2:30

Woohoo its half term time for me and so needed although I still have tones of work to do.

I was meant to have my sociology exam today but it was canceled which was a bit annoying! However I did get my maths result which was 98% well I nearly fell over I thought he was joking!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon

Well done Donna, always knew you were a smart cookie!

Annie, how is Layla now?  Does sound like a cows milk thing if it's just been introduced, although I would have thought she'd have had it on her cereal before now?  That's probably no help!

Hi everyone else.

As for me, well :-( is the best descriptor.  Harry was at nursery for 10 hours yesterday.  10 hours!!  Same today.  I feel so awful, they were putting everything away when I skidded through the door yesterday evening just before they closed.  He did have a good day though, he ate even more after refusing solids at home since his tummy upset last week, so I am clinging to the fact that it IS good for him to be there, well for a reasonable length of time anyway.  Well, only 12 weeks until ttc so maybe I'll see how that goes before making any rash decisions!  (not that I can think of any solution!)

Hey ho.  Back to assessing strategic fit, how boring.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Big big hugs Claire, sounds like Harry is really benefiting from being at nursery and as he gets older he will love it more and more.


----------



## goblin1975

He does enjoy it, that's the only good thing really!  Well, that and the eating! 

Just found out a colleague is pregnant and had my first jealous feelings since having Harry.   Not quite the debiltating stabbing pain when ttc #1 though!    I really must knuckle down to this low GI diet!

Cx


----------



## buzzypop3

hi Girls

sorry I havent posted in a while. I have had some two weeks and this week hasnt even ended. But at least i am home and resting up. I was admitted to hospital for awful pains in my stomach area. That the GP had said that it was abdominal Pain/?? UTI  I could barely stand up walk or anything. Nothing would stay down or inside me. Me and the bed pan came great friends.. Nearly there thank god! 

Have I got great news The DH results came back from His DNA Fragmentation -  DFI Value is 18.8 so it average which is better then poor. now on the letter the results came with said we could go for IUI or IVF with that results. So i am happy and confused all at once.
My nephew is coming to stay with us for a few days... i have to organise a party - birthday party for kids and parents............ Dont know where i am going to get the energy for it i can barely get out of bed. Up today for a bit and up now, been up out of bed for last hour or so. should really think about going back to the bed. starting to get a slight discomfort in the lower region of my back...... 

Yes it is hard attending work every day. but some day my dream will come through and we will have a child of our own. its the dream and the plan.................    
Good night all
KAth


----------



## Donna Taylor

God to hear from you Kath,

Sorry you are still so poorly, do they no what is causing it?
Don't over do it with the party I am sure everyone will understand you are ill

Excellent news about DH results and great news that they will consider IUI I am sure they will explain all the options in full at your next appointment

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

How are we all? having nice weekends?

My mum is having the boys tonight (as was already boked to have the boys while I came to Luton) and DH and I are going out for dinner.

Thing is I feel really low and I just really dont want to go out tonight. But DH hardly get nytime together so I know he will get the hump if we don't go! I just want to curl up in bed and be alone!
I feel rubbish! The house is alwasy a mess, DH isn't getting anybetter just worse and I cant bare it. We are both frustrated about is illness and we end up taking it out on each other, I feel like we are drifting apart. Some times I just don't want to be around him becasue he is so grumpy because he is in pain. I just cant bare this! When will my life just run smoothly! I feel like I am going to explode any minute.

Now I'm in tears


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Oh Donna  you do have a lot going on right now it's no wonder you feel like that.  What's the latest on DH's illness, are the doctors still clueless about what is wrong with him?  I meant to ask you the other day as you hadn't mentioned it much lately.  As for the night out, it's so hard to be in the right mood to go out and I sometimes feel like that when we have babysitters arranged and a night out booked when I'm tired.  I usually find I'm ok once I'm there though so hope you did too.

Hi Annie, Deedee, Emma, Kath, Laura.  What has everyone done at the weekend?  

Got a day off today, to spend with my little boy, so excited!  We're not doing much, going for a walk ina bit to the chemist, going to build something together with his megablocks I bought him last week (guilt present bought in my lunch hour!) and generally just gush over him all day!  My little bro is running the Dublin marathon today.  So proud and hoping he gets through it ok at the same time!  I have the web site up on the internet so I can watch for the results. 

The eating is going so well now Harry's got the idea of eating from nursery.  I could kiss those other children!  I'm not making him enough now instead of it going to waste.  Yesterday it was 8 cubes per meal plus fruit or custard and a rice cake or similar and he still wanted more so today I'm increasing!  I can't believe it, 3 weeks ago I'd be lucky if he ate 3 cubes all day!  I've also managed to get down to 3 bottles!  Hooray!  

Next challenge is my weight loss.  Pub meals, takeaways and fast food of an evening are not helping my weight or my hormone balance! 

Anyway, got to go, supposed to be spending time with Harry not doing internet things!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Sorry about my hormonal rant yesterday, I am feeling a little better today and did enjoy my meal with DH last night.
As for his progress, well they still don't have a clue what is worng and he is being referred from pillar to post! We have made a complaint at the hospital but I can't see it getting us anywhere!
DH has another MRI scan in november then he is seeing the opthalmologists and Neurologists in January! He isn't getting any better and his mobility is worse! It is so frustrating becasue he cant take the boys to the park alone or come swimming with us etc I am left to do everything and as much as I love spendign time with the boys I do miss DH not being able to get them out from under my feet so I can do the housework or college work but at the same time I know DH misses that more :-( it is so frustrating and I just think haven't we been through enough with TTC then my illness and now this I just want to have 'normal' problems! There is always something hanging over us!
I was/ am also upset at the thought of not being able to have anymore children becasue of DH being so Ill/ disabled! I think it hurts more that the decision is made for us if that makes sense! DH hae spoken about it though and we will see how things are when I finish Uni, the boys will be 7/8yrs which I think is a HUGE age gap but atleast they will have each other! Its not how I would of planned it but then so far none of my life has been :-(
Anyway enough of my moaning!

Claire you had a day of fantastic! hope you enjoyed yourself!

Annie how are you? I s Layla ok? I am worried you haven't posted

Emma how are you?

Kath, Laura, Deedee hope you are well?

Deedee Have I missed Hannahs birthday? so so sorry if I have x x x

Boys are at nursery I feel a bit bad about it as I am not at college but I still have some assignments to do plus I don't get any funding from the college during half-term so have to pay FULL PRICE for the week so be stupid not to send them in.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

Will come back tonight for a proper post. I'm at home with Layla. She was sick in the night. My house stinks of vomit- ugh!

Just to say all is ok here though xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Oh so sorry to hear Layla still isn't well. Hugs for you both x x x

Well boys are at nursery and I am wading through my English essays.

1) A comparison of English dialects with a particular regard to issues of power

2) A reflection upon my own language development

Donna x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I am so sorry but I cant make the 29th November as my mum can't have the boys that day. Can we pick another date please?

How is everyone?

I keep forgetting the pill and I don't want any accidents so I have started using the patch so I'll see how that goes! I have to loose some weight though :-( as your meant to have a BMI of 25 or less and mine is 26 so if I put on anymore weight then I can't use it - which I'm not planning on but I cant seem to shift anymore weight either!
Also my BP was high she double checked it and it was even higher!! so I have to go back in a month to have that checked!

right day 2 of the essay writing begins  

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, how's the essay coming along?  As for dates, I can do all Sundays between now and Christmas at the moment.

Annie, is Layla better now?

What does everyone have planned for Halloween?  I've bought some decorations (spider table cloth, banners, etc.) and a pumpkin outfit for Harry, plus a pumpkin which I have yet to carve, and we have family / friends coming over in the evening for a takeaway.  Really looking forward to it for the first time ever! 

I've also made an appt with my GP to discuss TTC a week on Monday, ie do I need to go back on the dreaded metformin, will they prescribe me metformin? clomid?  Or do I need to be referred and what are the timescales /or should I go back to my fertility consultant?  I feel stupidly nervous.

Anyway, it's lunchtime so I'm going to pop out for a while, get some air and hopefully buy some Christmas pressies.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

I finished the essays although I am not 100% happy with them. I will look over them again a a day or 2 and see what editing can be done.
Now on to my role of the nurse assignment!

We have me getting contraception and Claire starting another amazing journey of TTC I hope the dr is very helpfull and supportive. Will having Harry have made any difference to the PCOS? I mean can it have improved things? or am I be rediculous?

We're not doing anythign for Halloween, I'm not a big fan myself see it as largely an american thing as I dont celebrate thanks given why would I celebrate Halloween. However friends often have parties and I do attand and dress the boys up buy no one is having one this year :-( we are away over the weekend anyway

How is Layla Annie? hopefully on the mend now?

Maybe we could pick a Sunday in December then? or is that far to near christmas

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Ah well, anything to put Harry in a ridiculous outfit!   I don't care if it's American if it's an excuse for a party!

It is possible that pregnancy will solve the fertility aspect of PCOS, and it is possible that the effects of my operation will still be in force as I went back on the pill 6 weeks after the birth so effectively my body shouldn't have been creating follicles that become cysts so I may have a few months grace when I stop taking the pill in that respect too.  But who knows...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

All sounds very positive for round 2 Claire x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

Layla was blowing chunks until 10pm last night. I've got complete cabin fever after spending 2 days cooped up! Hopefully back to work tomorrow... And it's my birthday! 21 + 10 lol!

We've got tickets to take Hannah to a fancy dress party for Halloween. I bought her a witch costume which she loves! 

Just waiting for Dh to get in so I can go buy treats for the office tomorrow... And get a shower! Layla's been my shadow all day! 

Might get a big bar of choc while I'm there. I need it! My bf just called to say she's bagged a fab promotion. I'm sat here stinking, hair greasy and in dire need of a cut and feeling more stuck in a rut than ever! Lord, I need a new challenge! Everyone is off finding new adventures- how dare they- lol!!!

Come on dh, where are you?!?

Claire- hopefully it'll be plain sailing ttc this time. Got everything crossed.

Donna- ur incredible. I can't even answer what my name is some days let alone essay questions like that!


----------



## emmadaffodil

aaarggghh - did a long post and lost it.

Donna - you're doing brilliantly. I'm really impressed. Can barely remember my name these days, let alone write essays.

Annie - hope Layla is better soon. You don't seem stuck in a rut to me - what about all that marathon running?

Claire - glad you're better now and Harry is settling into nursery.

I think I'm going to be a pain on dates. I don't think I have a free Sunday until after Christmas. The 20th of Dec is possible, although I might not be able to get there until late afternoon. Can do 3rd of Jan, or the 17th?

Got to dash, mid cooking.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening everyone,

I'm sure you all wouldn't think I was doing so brilliantly if you actually read my essays.

Poor Layla being so poorly and por you to Annie, I hope DH is home now. Do you think the rash was the start of something viral that has led to the sickness? Glad she is on the mend its horrible when they are ill.
Sorry you feel stuck in a rut, I think we all feel like that sometimes like life is passing us by. Your life seems very enviable to me but then everybody elses life always does doesn't it?
When is your next big run? isn't it next month? have you started training?

Emma great to here from you, I think December might be tricky for me financally with christmas and the boys birthday next month so I was thinking January might be better for me to. Gives my mum lots of notice to have the boys to 

Deedee how are you? I am sure I have missed Hannahs birthday by now so  A Belated happy birthday to her, wow 3 already! did you have a party?

Kath, laura how are you?

Kath are you back at work now? how are you feeling?

right on a diet so I'm about to curl up on the sofa with a cuppa and some grapes! not the same really is it lol

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie how is Layla? did you make it inot work?

Boys did really well at gymnastics (sometimes they don't have the concentration) They will be going into the next class in January. The next class I don't stay with them so I am looking forward to 45min where I can get a coffee in peace but on the other hand I really enjoy going to gymnastics with them and I look forward to it each week.

I have done my online shop so thats all ready to come monday night when we get home from my aunts, All I need to do now is pack (the bit I hate) Callum has a hospital check up for his eyes tomorrow morning then I have an occupational health meeting (to hopefully get clearence) then we are off! hopefully by about 2.30. 

DH is putting my grumpy boys to bed so I think its time to make some lunch

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Anyone get the feeling I am talking to myself? lol Hope everyone is well.

Annie how is Layla now? Callum came up in spots which I thought was the start of chicken pox went to doctors but he said it was more likely to be a virus as his glands were raised. He had no other symptoms and the spots have gone today so I hope thats the end of it.
We are at my aunts house for the weekend and it is raining! not best pleased about that but then it is october!

Claire how are you? enjoying halloween?

Boys are having a nap and if the rain holds off we are going along the sea front this afternoon

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

i am back in work, since last week and its been so busy. i think the baby boom must be on. hope it comes my way soon. or else i am going to go out of my mind....... 
Have a 1/2 day Study day tomorrow at work so i can rest during that. And On Wednesday we are back to see the consultant for a cousulation, not too sure what it will be about. maybe they will tell us the plan of action. I wonder when we will start treatment. How long girls does it take to start treatment like when do they decide when you are ready??  
Trying get enough questions into my head so we will be prepared all the DH is concerned about when he will start stabbing me with the injections he said he was looking forward to it.  Since i am terrified of needles........... but not thinking that far ahead or else i will end up in another anxiety situation with me blowing into a paper bag.............. 
Hope you are all well. 
Happy belated Halloween to you all..  
take care 
talk soon
Kathx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Everyone!

Sorry to have been a stranger.  Layla (today anyway) is better. Long may it continue! 


Donna - Hope you're having a nice time at your Aunts..actually, I guess you're back now? did you and the boys do anything for Halloween? We took Hannah to a fancy dress disco at the local soft play and she had a complete blast! It was utter chaos and it seemed like all the girls her age were dressed as witches, making it rather hard to keep an eye on her! I tried putting pics on ** last night but the battery in my camera died..try again tonight!

Claire - How's is Master Harrybags?? All going well at nursery? 

Emma - Where are these piccies of the boys!?!?

Kath -  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow! I hope it is a plan of action for you (fingers crossed)


So much to tell you all, but so little time as always! ...we're off to centerparcs in 3 weeks so I'm just trying to keep plodding with the thought of a break away in my mind! 

Spose i should crack on with Xmas shopping. Isnt it only somethng like 50 days away...eeek!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Kath all the best for your appointment tommorrw I am sure they will answer all your questions 

Annie so glad Layla is better, oooh so jealous of you going to centre parks (reminds me I must pick your brains on that soon)

Emma, Deedee and Claire how are you all?

I got my IT test result today and.......... 100% I was so amazed. However have pyschology result to come back and I know I wont do so well there.
Also I don't think English essays I handed in today will be much of a confidence boost but we will see

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Sorry to have been AWOL life is just so busy these days!!

Donna, huge congratulations on yet another excellent result!  Are you top of the class?!

Annie, so pleased that Layla is feeling better!!  Lucky you off to Centerparcs.  We're still intending to go, next August, but waiting for DH to get the leave approved in his new job.  Mind you if he takes much longer we won't get what we want!!

Kath, good luck with your appointment today.

Hi Emma, Deedee, Laura.

Well, as I said have been busy busy busy!  Mostly cooking food for Master Harrybags, he's gone mad for it and is now eating more at home than at nursery!  He can easily polish off 15 cubes in a meal now, quite a leap from 3 cubes!  Think he's finally 'got it'!  However he's gone off finger food and drinking from a beaker, think this might be what is termed 'lazy'! 

Also been busy trying to keep the house in some sort of order, working full time is a real drain!  Got a good week coming up though, we have fireworks on Friday night, play date Saturday pm, meal out on Saturday night for DH and I, family day out somewhere on Sunday, then I have 3 days booked off work, so spending Monday with Harrykins, Tuesday I am going Christmas shopping on my own - woo! - and Wednesday am going on a spa day with massage + facial, I can't wait!

Anyway, I'm supposed to be working so I'd better get on.  Things have really moved on since I was off, and the dept is so busy!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

Claire - wow, all systems go then! Are you freezing down your meals for Harry or cooking seperately for him? Have you tried any of the Babylicious range? I think they sell it in most Supermarkts. It's all in cubes for you! Bloomin genius stuff! 

It'll be quite busy at CenterParcs in August - school holidays - aaarrhh!!

Donna - Wow, well done you! Another excellent score! Hope you get the same again today



Well, I've submitted my forms for Hannah's school admission next year. I CANNOT believe I am at that stage already. I took her to look at one final school yesterday and damn it, I really liked it. It's outside of our catchment, even though it's literally just down the road from us and on my route to work. It's a really popular school so think we have a snowballs chance. Our "local" school is just as nice and performing really well so I wouldnt be massively dissapointed if she didnt get my 1st choice...but it would be ideal! I cant wait to kit my girl out for school! Pinafores, tights, skirts, dresses...lush!

Layla is just a complete little monkey. Absolute opposite to Hannah as a baby.Has to get into everything and just cause general mischief! She's started saying "Mmmmm" if you ask what noise a cow makes and "wass at" at EVERYTHING!!!! I caught her eating Sudacrem a couple of days ago. She had found the nappy bag, pulled open the zip, found the pot, pulled the lid off and litrally scooped it out to eat it! It's a full time job trying to keep that girl out of trouble! 

Right - definitely starting my Xmas shopping tonight. Come on Annie - crack on!!!


Nearly time to go get my girlies....yipee!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Layla sounds quite a handful!  How is it that they have a knack of heading straight for the most naughty / dangerous / messy item in the room? 

School already!?!  What!

Yeah school hols will be busy, unfortunately the nursery is shut for 2 weeks then and I don't have enough leave to take those weeks off plus another week for the holiday.   Hey ho.  Just hope I'll still be able to get what I want when he finally gets his leave approved.

As for Harry's meals, it depends.  We like really spicy food which is unsuitable usually but if it's something he can have like spag bol then I puree up some for him and freeze it in cubes.  Otherwise, Annabel Karmel is my guru for Harrybags specially made meals.

x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Everyone.

Hope every one is well. Well girls i am on the way.. Starting treatment as soon as AF arrives they gave me the Cilest pill to take. then in the first week of december i am to start the nasal sprays things...................  I  am afraid to say girls i might have to love you all and leave you or they will come along and boot me out of IUI with vaginismus  because we are doing ICSI dont suppose its could be called ICSI with vaginismus 
I will miss you all very much, you have been my rocks and have kept my spirit up each time i logged on. Not sure if i will be allowed stay and post progress to you all.. but will see.. It would great if i could stay in touch with you all here. 
I am so excitied that we can start so soon. all we can do now is keep the fingers and toes and anything else crossed so we will progress well and have good results, that would make our little family complete... looking forward to the treatment more and more now.... Thank you again to you all.
talk again soon 
Kath...


----------



## goblin1975

Kath, am pretty sure noone will boot you out of the group!  I've never had IUI and noone told me to go away!  (they might have wished I would at some points, but they never said so! )

Very best wishes for the start of your ICSI journey, I have my fingers crossed that everything goes brilliantly.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Sorry bref post,

Kath that is fabulous news I am so happy for you! Ans of course you are welcome to stay! you can't get rid of us now we are on this journey with you!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Kath - Get rid of us?!?! I dont think so! We/I would love to stick with you as you start ICSI...if you'll have us   Very excited for you and cant wait to hear how its all going. 


Donna - Did those other exam results come in?

Claire- How are you finding the changes at work? Getting to grips with it all again?



Well, still havent started my xmas shopping - tut! My friend came online and we got chatting instead! Must make a start this weekend. I really dont want to leave it all to the last minute again. 

Nothing major planned this weekend. The girls have been invited to a little fireworks party tonight, so we'll head there. Dance class in the morning for Hannah and then no other plans....oh actually, yes we do - sort out the playroom! We just had a new storage system arrive from IKEA. So, we need to go through everything ready for the influx of new things from Santa!


Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Boss in a meeting so thought I'd take advantage!

Annie, an Ikea storage system, what is that?  I expect we'll need something of that sort soon!

Donna, any news on those exam results?  

Hi Emma, Laura, Deedee, Kath.

Work is ok, a lot has happened and our work has become more important to the overall organisation which is quite scary, we seem to be being asked to determine the future direction!   However, it keeps my mind occupied.

Christmas/birthday shopping is done for Harry, we've got him a ball/water pool thing and some balls, a wooden activity cube with diff things on each face, and most excitingly a trike!  We've not got much as my parents seem to see (and buy!) a present every other day at the moment!  The rest is underway, I mostly know what I'm getting for people so hope to finish it all off on Tuesday!  

Anyway Christmas should be easier this year because I am a) not heavily pregnant and b) not inviting MIL!  I don't know if I said but we sent her a card and framed photo of Harry in a last ditch peace effort inviting her round on a specific day at a specific time and she didn't show up or even contact us.  So I now think enough is enough, as that was weeks ago.  Poor DH though he was sure she'd come. 

Anyway I'm prattling on to avoid doing a piece of work that I have to finish today so I think I'll take a deep breath and get on with it!

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Girls

Well i can officially say we have started on that long waited journey. I got my AF yesterday and yesterday i started to the take the little blue pill, Now Girls i have done some researched on this pill they gave us  and so far  i got no positive results . Most of the posts i read from a different web site, it was a US page, the women all said they went off the wall while on this pill. not  very positive for me i have to say. one thing i found interesting was one person posted saying they suffered nothing, and they recommended that it should be taken at night.!! So last night first night to take pill, today i was feeling very sick all day. and i have cramps i never got cramps before with AF. Do you think its because of the dildocam thing i had done a while back ?? or it could be AF kicking in. - This will be my last AF am i right  anyone .......... 
Any how girls, i will try get in as much as possible and give you all an update on my progress and i am glad that you want to take this journey with me. if i have to leave you i would cry, because i love reading your posts and seeing how you are settling along with your babies................       It keeps me going. 
Kathx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Kath I tokk Cilest for contratception purposes and didn't find that I had any side effects but maybe it is different if you are using it for a different reason.
If you get a min could you explain a little more about ICSI, I would like to learn more. Is that the one where they inject DH's sperm into the egg then when its fertilised you have in inserted back into you like IVF? please correct me if I am wrong! we are with you (in the virtual sense) every step of the way!

Wow Claire I hadn't realised it was so close to Harry's 1st birthday I mean I knew when it was but it hadn't sunk in if that makes sense! BLOODY HELL MIL never stops amazing me how can a phone of gorgeous Harry not make her rush round with her tail between her legs! Her loss in the long run but poor DH.

Annie I got 98% (L3 distinction) of science, 100% for IT (think I already told you that) and 80% for pyschology (also L3 distinction) I need to get as many Level 3 as possible!
I did my sociology exam today but it didn't go well I missed out a whole question worth 9 marks so not hopeful there.

My UCAS application as to be done by the 24th November which is so scary I hope I atleast get a couple of unoversity interviews!

Emma, Deedee how are you?

Laura where are you?

Annie I bet Hannah looks adorable at her dance class

Weekend doesn't old much, we are going to the toy library tommorrow then maybe visiting MIL and co, then Sunday we are having fireworks with my brothers and there kids at my nans which I am really looking forward to so hope the rain holds off.
Next weekend we are going to a wedding reception on saturday and staying over night at the hotel DH are so so so excited! shows how long it is since we have been out! then its the boys birthday party sunday eeekkk

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone.

Hmm, Monday againand after such a nice weekend. We went to a friends for fireworks (you may have seen the pics on **) All the children played lovely together and us adultshad a good catch up. On SAturday afternoon we dropped the girls with my Mum for a few hours and went to a little village down the road that has a "christmas shop". It's open all year round and it is just luuurvly! I replaced the Baby's 1st Christmas bauble of Hannah's that I broke last year and bought one for my Niece too. 

Then we went over to Toys R Us and was in there for 2 hours!!!!! Not that we got the girls masses. It took longer as we were trying to be less crazy this year! I could have easily filled two trollies for Hannah but we are struugling to find things for Layla - Hannah's had it all in the last few years!!! Guess that comes with having two of the same sex! 

Anyhoo, when we got back to the car, I had a flat tyre..ggrrr!! That made dh's day having to change it - ha! I need to get a new tyre sorted out today.

Last night I went to the cinema and watched the Michael Jackson film. OMG - it was amazing! I wasnt expecting it to be much cop to be honest. I just went along to get out of the house for a few hours - ha! But, it really was fantasic!


Claire - Harry cannot possibly be turning one soon. I shan't allow it! Are you planning a little event for him? 

Donna - WELL DONE YOU!!!! That is fantastic results! when will you hear back from UCAS? Is this to go on and do the nursing degree?

Kath - I'm sure i remember reading about taking this pill at night because of the side effects..or was that Clomid?!?!  you could put a thread out on the ICSI pages and see if any ladies there can advise you? Very exciting that it's all starting!!!


Oooh - Hannah got the part of a star in her first school nativity. Now then people - does this nursery not know that my daughter is an Oscar winner of the furture. STAR?!?! A bloomin STAR What the eck happened to the part of Mary?!?! Surely that is more appropriate for a child with talents such as my Hannah!!! ....lmao!!! I cant wait to see her! I know that I am going to sob uncontrollably!


----------



## AnnieR

oooh - Claire! The IKEA storage we bought is called their "Trofast"  system. It's on their website if you fancy a peek! I now have a playroom! i no longer have a dining room - but we have a place for ALL the toys!


----------



## goblin1975

Wow, well done Donna!  I'm very impressed, those are amazing results!

Annie, sounds like you had a fab weekend!  Yes, I saw the piccies on **, both girls are looking adorable as ever!

As for me, well I am majorly fed up.  Harry has what looks like conjunctivitis, off to the docs in an hour.  Which means no day out with my parents today and also means no nursery tomorrow which means no shopping trip for me tomorrow.  I am soooooo peed off, I was so looking forward to doing my Christmas shopping, taking my time, on my own, then coming home to wrap them, catch up on Sky + etc and a sit down.  I don't really have enough leave to rebook it either, I need some 'spare' days for incidences like today.  I know there are much much worse things in the world, but I've had a rubbish weekend too.  I spent bloomin' hours cooking and pureeing things as Harry had emptied the freezer pretty much, and he's refused to eat any solids at all for days.  Which of course has really upset me too, as I don't know why.  Teeth?!  I thought I'd cracked it and now feel quite tearful.  He won't open his mouth at all, just pushes the spoon away and turns his head, it's like going back a month.  And otherwise all I've done is cook, clean, and tidy, and DH has been in a foul mood and not helped me at all.  I feel very  already today and I have two more meals for him to refuse, presumably eye drops to try and get in which I am assuming will be nigh on impossible (tips?) and a grizzly little boy to contend with who was up much of the night (so I am tired on top!).

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Just a quick one as I really need to start some college work and Ryan wants me to build a tower with him first.

Claire sorry that Harry is poorly, if he does have conjunctivitus then that could be why he hasn't eaten I had it a few years ago and felt really ill with it, it doesn't always just effect your eyes.
Also I could be wrong but aren't you allowed to take days off if your child is ill if they are under 5 your boss cant moan about it - thats law (maybe they are'nt paid days though I am not sure)

I'll be back later x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire - i think Donna is right. I'm entitled to a "parent day", although it may be at Managers discretion. I think I've had one already in my 3 months back at work!  Also - it depends what type of conjunctivitis Harrybags has. If your GP has confirmed it is VIRAL the nurseries will still take them. If it's BACTERIAL he would probably need 24hrs on the antibiotics. If he's off his food and feeling poorly, I would have gueesed it was more likely viral. Layla always gets gunky eyes when she has a cold. She'd never be in nursery if that was the case! 

It's so dissapoiting when a longed for day off has to be cancelled because of the children. It always happens on that one day! I dont dare book a day off for xmas shopping as much as I am itching to get it finished.


Donna - Is your boiler all ok now? You reminded me that I have to book mine for a service! Have a good day at college xxxx


Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

How is Harry today Claire?

Annie, Boiler all sorted thank goodness! Landlord hot footed it round and fixed it ( 1 plus point to renting)

I got a few bits and peices for xmas and up coming birthdays today in sainsburys as I had some vouchers! I was absoulutely outraged to discover that they don't give change on them! I didn't have much change to get back infact it was under £1 but that is not the point! I can they refuse to give change! needless to say I have emailed head office tonight and told them of my disgust.

Emma / Deedee how and where are you?

I have assignments coming out of my ears! I have an IT assignment due in next week then I have and report to write on my chosen subject (I am chossing PND) I then have a presentation to prepare for janauary on PND.
I also have another report to write on the role of a nurse (1750 words)
Plus I get maths homework each week!
I am also trying to manage our finances for xmas and compkete xmas shopping and get the boys party and birthday all finalised - I am feeling rather tired and stressed this week

Right off to eat more mince pies

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, mince pies already?!  They are working you hard at college aren't they!!  Glad your boiler is ok, that reminds me too that ours needs servicing this month!

Annie, thanks for the advice.  It was viral, woooo!  I still got my shopping day and I have done 99% of my Christmas shopping and wrapped it.  Just waiting for a few online orders to arrive now.   Yes I am entitled to compassionate leave under certain circumstances but I already had the day booked as leave so think it would be seen as in bad taste if I tried to claim the day back, especially as I get 36 days' leave already!   

I went on my spa day today and it was blissssssssssssssssss, I couldn't have one of the set treatments due to my c-sec being less than a year ago so I had a dry floatation thing, it was really weird!  Also had a massage and a facial and been lounging around all day in a robe, nothing like it!  

I also went to see my GP on Monday about ttc a sibling, to my surprise he wants me to try for 6 months before referring me which is nuts given I have a fertility issue and will be 35 next year, however he thinks I'm starting now not January so will only be 4 months in reality.  He did however give me metformin and I asked for the slow release version which will hopefully result in less stomach upsets, so I'm starting on that tomorrow.  If a referral drags I'll go private again although of course I'm hoping for a quick miracle!!

Anyway, I'm on the pc and I'm supposed to be watching the football with DH (yawn) in exchange for him watching a film with me the other night!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire - Glad Harry was alright and that you still managed your shopping day. 36 DAYS ANNUAL LEAVE!!!!!!!!!! That's phenomenal! I get 26 with an option to BUY another 5! and I cannot believe you are almost done with your shopping! Grrr!!!I've only finished Hannah. I'm hoping my Mum will have the girls for a few hours on Saturday so I can head into town and then I'm going to an out of town shopping mall next week with some friends - but we usually end up in Nandos gossiping rather than shopping    

You've reminded me though - I'm expecting some on line deliveries. Must chase that today! 

Well - so we're on the road of ttc #2!!! Here we go! Hope this Metformin is kind to you   Have you been following the low GI diet again? Will you be charting your temps etc this time...is that what you did last time? All that sticks in my memory was the mammoth 17 times  

Well, whatever it takes again - I wish you a whole lot of luck and will keep my fingers crossed for a Layla type quickness. That was literally a case of "machine says I'm ovulating" ....two weeks later BFP!     


Your Spa day sounds luuuurvly! I've had the dry flotation. It is a bit of strange one. My new fave is the hot stone massages. I shall be booking myself in for one of those at Centerparcs...which is only 10 days away now - yipee!!!!!! 


Donna - When do you break up from school?  

Love to everyone x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning!

It's so grim being back at work after 5 days off!  Yeah, 36 days lucky me, eh!

Annie, hope you do a mammoth Christmas shop in the next few weeks so you can join me in Smugdom.  

Donna, hope college is going ok this week.  Are you actually TOP of your class, as you sound it!

Hi Emma, Deedee, Kath, Laura.

I will be temping this time again yes as that's really the only way I will know what's going on.  Yeah, the 17 times sticks in my mind too, and DH's for that matter!!!!  I have been doing some low GI-ing but not as much as before, it's harder this time as the drive last time to have a baby was so overwhelming, I'm assuming it won't be so extreme this time.  It does help having my colleague low GI-ing too though.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I have everything ready to make the boys birthday cakes I just need to make them now! The weekend is jam packed I just hope I still manage to enjoy it all. DH and I are going to a wedding reception on saturday and staying over night in a hotel which I am really looking forward to, then of course its the boys party on sunday.

Claire, I don't think I am top of the class maybe in some subjects but not all, the whole group is of a very high standard actually.
As for christmas shopping I have done the boys and probably 50% of everyone else but I have to wait for more funds next month before I can finish it all :-( Glad Harry was ok and you enjoyed your spa day, I am hoping to go again after christmas pennies allowing

Annie I finish school on the 18th december and return on the 4th, I am lookig fowrad to the break but not sure how much of a break it will be as it is christmas and I am sure I will have assingments coming out of my ears!

I went to a UNI open eveing last night and I have discovered a few problems wih the degree DH and I have lot of talking and decisions to make - when we get the time lol

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Girls

Got my prescription in the post today - and its long and confusing. they have ticked everything on it. does that mean i have to get all of them. and folic acid and vit b have been crossed out   Plus girls they told me the injections would use of a pen inject, but i see there is 2cc syringes............. but my dh has just reassured me that they are for  measuring. i think my mind is just thinking and racing head............... 
Do i need to loose weight do you think they never said anything at clinic. 
i joined a yoga class, and guess what  all the women at it all pregnant!!!!!!!!!!! only i could end up in a class like that, but anyway i got talkining one of the  girls there and she 2months pregnant and had one attempt of ICSI and got preggers... so maybe!!!!!! 
Donna - you will have a long break off over christmas from uni........... plenty of time to do things................. 
Claire - so do you think i need to do A GI diet, am i suppose to loose weight. wish i was told this.. - 
Annie R. - its grand so far taking the pill at night no side effects as yet....... its actually improved my IBS strange as it sounds. have to now 
take care to one and all 
kathx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Kath sorry I cant help with the perscription, I hope everything will explain itself when you get it all. I had Gonal F injections which DH did for me and this was from a pen type thing.
Its all happening so soon, you must be so excited and absolutely $****ting your self at the same time (I know I was)

I wont get long holidays from uni I am afraid I only get 7 weeks in total. 2 at xmas, 2 at easter and 3 in August. It does differ greatly from uni to uni though.
The local one I went to last night I get 7 weeks. Also start my placement 7 weeks into the course so I will be thrown staright into to working (shifts) and uni work

Went out this afternoon and had the boys annual photos taken by pixie- foto they have a mobile studio which comes to boots so we pop there. They took some really nice poses (as always) I know I will want them all but think I will have to be realistic this year and we may not be able to buy all 9 poses.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Kath, no idea on the meds as I didn't do that route.  I doubt very much you'd need to do a low GI diet as I only do that due to hormone balance problems specific to PCOS.  It's not a fun thing to do, I wouldn't be doing it unless absolutely necessary! 

Donna, sounds like uni will be keeping you busy.  I'm so proud of you, it sounds like really hard work and you're excelling!! 

Woo, I've booked our Centerparcs break for August.   Thank you Annie for your advice, I'm very grateful.  We've plumped for the Longleast one so I'll give you a wave on our way past.  I'll prob be tapping you for more tips nearer the time!  Can't believe I'll have TWO holidays next year after none this year!  

So far so good on the metformin, well I haven't had an upset stomach yet and it's been 14 hours!  Perhaps I'm getting overexcited too soon though! 

Anyway am shattered, I should go to bed really...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

really hope you haven't tempted fate Claire, Hoping the metformin will be extra good to you this time round.
This is sooooooo exciting

I really like the look of centre parcs but how much are the activities on top of the holiday price? it doesn't seem to tell you in the brochure how much extra the extras are?
I'd like to plan in advance which activites we might like to do and how much they cost?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Claire - Woop! holiday booked! Perhaps Hannah & I could come visit you down there on one of the days. It's only a 45 minute drive for us and any excuse to see you and meet Harry!

Hope the Metformin stays kind to you...it's most exciting! 



Donna - You can have my price list Lovely. PM your address and I'll post it down to you xxx They tend to only send them out with all the bumpf you get about 2 weeks before you go.


right - I'm on a course pretty much all morning. Best get in there!


----------



## deedee2

Right, I am officially the crappest FF EVER!! Where on earth does the time go to these days? (or maybe its just me..... 

ive had a wee ganzy thru the posts to try and keep up with all your bizz- you really are a busy lot!

What is the latest on the meet? Are we still going for November or do you want to try for December or maybe in the New Year?

All is good here, DD#2 turned 1 yesterday- YAY for Faith! 

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG I hadna't remembered that Faith's birthday was so near the boys, I am so so sorry I forgot - I think the award for the crap FF goes to me!
Hope she had a fantastic day!

Boys had a fabulous party yesterday it was so good - everything I hoped for! They have opned there presents today as we are having an unofficial birthday today as I have college and they have nursery tomorrow! so far they are just so excited and lovign everything.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Oh No - rubbish FF'er award goes to me....


Happy Birthday to Faith, Ryan & Callum!!!!

Hope you all have a good day xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Its ok Annie it isn't actullay there birthday till tomorrow


----------



## AnnieR

Awww, I just looked at the party piccies on **. They are looking sooo grown up! Really beautiful boys you have there Donna! did you make their cakes?


----------



## goblin1975

Lots of little milestones this week!

*HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY FAITH!     

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RYAN!     

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALLUM!*     

Donna, I am off to peruse the ** photos now! Glad they enjoyed their party!

Annie, I'm sure Harry would love to meet Hannah, he's a right one for the ladies, always chatting them up, and prefers the older woman...  How are you feeling about work now, I keep meaning to ask you?

Hi to everyone else.

As for poorly me, I'm home sick. I struggled through yesterday but feel even more lousy today. It's a bad cold / cough courtesy of Harrybags! He's better (thank goodness) but mine is just dragging on and on!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Looks like the boys had a wonderful time!!!!  Nice cakes too!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Ryan and Callum!   

Hope they have a lovely day!

And a (belated  )     to Faith!

Where does the time go?

Claire - hope you're feeling better soon. There's a lot of it about round here, it seems. The ttc stuff is all very exciting. Isn't there a high chance that you'll be very pg indeed at the time you're due to go to centerparcs? (I think you're mad going in August, btw  ).

Annie - hope your house has been ok in all the wet weather. We had the heaviest rain I've ever seen yesterday morning, and I was praying you hadn't had the same. 

Donna - you sound like you're doing brilliantly at college - the star pupil, I reckon.  

Deedee - hello! 

I always seem to be rushed off my feet at the moment  with preschool things and village things. It is all good though. W is going to be Jospeh in the nativity play  - very exciting (although I'm worried I'll be expected to make some sort of costume). 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Emma - Oh my goodness - lead role!!! Well done Will!!! Never fear Emma. Asda and Matalan sell nativity costumes, so you're covered   Did you submit your application for school admissions Cant believe ours will be off already! 


Claire - What can I say about work...blaaaah!    I just keep going and focus on holidays and pay day   Someone has approached me about a 12 month secondement that might be coming up in the New Year and amazingly it's part time hours. I'm hoping that pans out as it would be a lovely and welcomed change! How are you coping with yours at the moment?

Oooh - we'll make a hot date for Harry & Hannah then. Layla is a tentative - toddler behaviour depending   Would you like me to pick anything up for you when I'm there next week? Brochures, actvity details etc? 

Hope you feel better soon. I read about a study that says warm squash and paracetemol is the best cure these days! 


Donna - Hope you've recovered from the party!


Right - i really fancy a bacon buttie. TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - I'm finding the whole school application thing very stressful. It seems like such an important decision and I worry that if I make the wrong choice I'll jeopardise their future success and happiness. We could only start doing it from this week and have until mid Jan to decide. There are 2 obvious choices for us - we're half way between 2 village schools. One is the school that W's preschool is attached to and where all my friends' children go, and I was 99% decided that he'd go there. The other is a tiny school, supposed to not have a very nice head, and to be threatened with closure, but has just had a really good Oftsted report (to everyone's surprise). Then I wonder if I shouldn't travel further afield and try to get him into a brilliant school.  But then he'd spend lots of the day in the car and not have friends nearby. It is all too much!

I think I'll probably send him to the first school and then we can always try and change  or even send him to a private one if we're not happy.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evvening all,

Boys had an amazing birthday, Ryan almost cried at his party when everyone sang happy birthday he was just so happy and emotional it was lovely to see! The boys loved every minute of there party and birthday this year it was such a milestone birthday as they fully new what was going on and what it was all about! I loved it all to.
Yes I made their cakes, I am very proud of myself!

Annie thanks for the activity list I will pm you my address.

Sorry to breif love to all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Sounds lovely Donna! Glad it went well.


----------



## buzzypop3

sounds like the party was a great success Donna! How was the birthday cakes? 

I went and bought my Meds last week, and today the clinic phoned to say  they are going to change some of my meds, i am not a happy camper.   And the Nurse said to me, i dont know whether i was been parnoid are not, she said usually first time ICSI doesnt work for someone like you whoes results are so low........... I just said ok and hung up the phone and burst into tears,      and i was in work when this happened................. Isnt that disgraceful what i was told ............. 
Might as well give up now......................


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Kath,

That is really annoying about the meds isn't it!!! When I used medication luckly for me it was included in the price but I know this differes greatly between clinics!
I really hope you were being paranoid and that she didn't mean her comment to sound the way it did. That is terrible unproffesional for her to say such a thing. Yes anyone starting fertiltiy treatment of any kind do need to be realistic and now that the chances of concieving are low but then they are only 25% for a coupld or are able to concieve naturally which isn't very high either.
Forget what she said and look ahead to starting treatment, why are they changing your meds did they say?

Big hugs

Donna x x


----------



## LauraS

Hello Ladies

Sorry to be a stranger for so long, I've been so caught up with our new house, it's 7 week since we reserved the plot and we're just waiting to find out if we'll be in it before Christmas or 2nd week of January - can't wait we'll not know what to do with ourselves going from a 1 bed flat to a 3 bed townhouse lol!

Anyways how are all  Are you all set for Christmas

Laura
xxx


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Kath - I think thats utterley outrageous. How dare she say something like that to you and over the phone aswell   Listen, ignore her. She is no expert in this field. She is someones lackey! Many people on this website are testament to the fact that things that dont usually happen, have low odds or are seemingly impossible - are possible! You just focus on that xxx


Emma - Sounds like you're pretty confident with the first school. All the advice that I have been given is not to focus solely on the OFSTED reports. We visited one school that had received an Outstanding but I really didnt like the feel of the place. It was a smaller village type school and it was so tiny, it felt really cramped. 
We had to submit our forms 2 weeks ago. Our first choice school is out of our catchment and one of the most popular schools in the town, so not sure we stand any chance of getting in. It's smack bang in the middle of the most affluent part of town and full of Glamazon Mummy's so that would be fun - me thinks not!!! ...but perfectly situated on my way to work. The Headmaster lives directly behind my Out Laws so I am fully prepared to pop over with home baked goodies - ha!  However, I did really like our second choice school which is our catchement. It received an Outstanding in OFSTED and the Uniform is nicer     We find out which school she's got at the end of February I believe. 


Donna - I shall pick a load of stuff up for you next week and post it when I get back. I'll see if I can blag any discounts and vouchers! 

Laura - Hiya Lovely! Oh la la - 3 bed townhouse. How very exciting! Would be nice if you were in for Xmas!



I went shopping last night and I would say I'm about half way through my list! 

I'm putting it to one side for a few days now and concentrating on all the washing and packing I need to do for next week!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Ooh it's been busy on here!

Kath, I echo what all the others have said, that is outrageous what that lady said to you!  As Annie said, she is someone's lackey that has no idea what she's on about.  It's the consultant you want to listen to.

Donna, glad the party went well.  And those cakes looked amazing!!

Laura, how exciting re the house move!  I do hope you're in before Christmas.  We're pretty sorted for Christmas now, the cake is baked, the presents are bought and wrapped and the cards are written!

Emma, yes it is possible (although I think not highly likely ) that I would be 7m pregnant by August, but I learnt my lesson last time and I'm not putting off things in the hope that I'm pregnant by then.

Annie, fingers crossed you get your preferred school!  Also hope that secondment comes up for you, that would be great!  Yes please, if you could pick me up some leaflets that would be great, thank you.

As for us, no real news.  I'm finally feeling a little better although I have the most annoying cough which must be driving my colleagues up the wall!  Metformin still going well but I go up to 1000mg at the weekend, so we will see what that brings.  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Had a lovely morning at gymnastics, Callum is really coming on he is very good even if I do say so lol!

Off out shopping later as the boys got some birthday money which they are dying to spend. Ryan wants to by a new bear - like we don't have enough already!

Claire glad you are feeling better and the metformin is going well 

Annie any info you can get would be great thank you 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, what did the boys buy with their birthday money?

Hi to everyone else, how are you?

Hmm, well I'm not feeling better again.  I had a massive coughing fit in the middle of the office yesterday afternoon to the point that I had concerned colleagues gathering around, fetching water, etc., it was all very embarrassing.  I got persuaded to go to the docs who have said I have a nasty chest infection and am on anti-bs, and have to go back in a week for a chest review.   I'm off work today, which turns out to be just as well as the car is making a funny noise so instead of resting (resting, what's that, don't think I'd know what to do if iI had the chance!) I am tootling 15 miles to the dealer to have it looked at. 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear you are poorly again Claire I think some serious resting is in order this weekend seems like your body needs it.

The boys had £20 each to spend, they chose a crocodile from the build a bear shop, Power rangers cups from the disney store (Ryan wanted a mickey miuse the size of him but I had to explain it was to many pennies) Callum also choose a handy manny toy which was rediculously over priced but it was his money and thats what he wanted.
Ryan got a fireman sam set which includes a fire engine, hellicopter and figure and I added some more moeny in and we got the jolly postman book. The boys love the jolly christmas postman and I have been reading it for weeks so a change is good.

Feeling a bit hormonal tonight, I upset someone at college today and it is playing on my mind as I think they think badly of me now but it really was a missunderstanding but its playing on my mind probably made worse by hormones.
Off to snuggle up with a cuppa and watch children in need.

Hope everyone else is well

Donna x x 

P.s I finally got my sociology result - 82% which is a level 3 distinction so very shocked and pleased


----------



## buzzypop3

Thanks Donna, Annie R and Claire for you kind words...... the Clinic phoned on Friday, and the nurse that we deal with spoke to me, she was deeply sorry for what was said to me, so i suppose that is something, it still doesn't change things...  
the Meds i received from my local chemist, their supplier made a booboo! one of the med is 450iu comes with a pen inject. the supplier didn't have 450iu so they decided to supply 4x 100 iu and 1 x 50iu. obviously i cant use this in the pen inject because it means i would injecting myself 5 times daily................... I have the meds, they wont take them back because they live in the fridge....... so unless i can find someone to take them and use them, they will just have to be destroyed. So i have from now until the 8th to compose myself. 
Just update for you all. 
hope you are all keeping well ? 
Kathx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Kath that is terrible it is there mistake they should supply you with correct meds without charging you! Oh the 8th is that when you start injecting? It will soon be here, so exciting I wish you all the luck in the world x x x

Sil had the boys last night so I am sat here in my pj's! just about to back up to bed with a cuppa just deciding if I want any poached eggs for breakfast lol

Donna x x


----------



## LauraS

Evening ladies

Claire - hope you're feeling better today xx  

Donna - glad the boys got their toys, I am sure they will enjoy drinking from their Power Rangers Cups.  Well done on your distinction xx 

Kath - that's dreadful about your meds - they should give you the second lot free of charge!!

We've had a lovely long weekend as had Friday off work, spent most of Friday in the Metro Centre and yesterday popped in to see the progress on the new house - walls are painted and internal doors just waiting to be hung.  Sales adviser seems to think we may complete before Christmas, but it's only 4 weeks away and the site shuts down on 18th December for 2 weeks - optomistic me thinks!  Today we've just lounged around and done some wrapping of all the Christmas pressies - just in case we end up moving the week of Christmas or something daft like that!

Hope you've had good weekends

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

How is everyone?

Claire, Annie how are things going at work? Annie not long till you go away now!

Emma how are you?

Deedee hope you and your girls are well? looking forward to christmas?

Laura your house sounds very exciting I hope you do move in before christmas but it all sounds very stressfull

Kath how are you?

I am feeling poorly today and very sorry for myself.
I have AF and I am due my b12 injection (having it thursday) both of which are probably adding to my lathargic state. I think I may be coming down with a cold as feel a bit snuffley today so trying to keep that at bay.
I feel totally overwhelmed by the amount of college work I have on my plate I jus don't know where to start and I am wandering if I should bother?
I also feel very stressed about christmas abd buying all the presents

Sorry for a moany post

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Everyone. 
I really had a bad day yesterday, couldn't stop crying. really silly because i had no idea what i was crying about... i think i am more upset with the chemist and clinic all in one.......   
I tell you things always go from bad to worst with us, i think i would be better up been lock up in a loony bin  . we rang the clinic today to see if we could talk to our consultant about the med, to be honest we have no feed back since our last appointment in the beginning of November they where suppose to send out a letter to me with all my results on it. but i never received it.... I think they just lied.......  
Guess what  To speak to a consultant, you have make appointment, so they give you day in the week no time and you can ring on that day and consultant might or mightn't be able to talk to you.(over the Phone) So i just said sure that wont work, we both want answer to questions.. so we said we would email the doc. The secretary just said so you know they wont answer your mail straight away it will take a couple of days and by the way there is another prescription in the post for you. Anyone heard of ORgalutran 
sorry for going on on and on.... 
hope every one is well? Do you think i should get the swine flu vac? or does anyone think its a bad idea??
Kath


----------



## goblin1975

Hello, how is everyone getting on?

Donna, how is college going, did you get your homework done?

Annie, how are things in the run up to Christmas, I expect you have all sorts arranged?!

Emma, how are things with you?  I saw your comments about choosing a school, does that mean you’re not moving now?  I haven’t heard anymore about that road, perhaps it’s gone away again.

Kath, have you had a reply to your email?  Not heard of that med, sorry.

Hi Deedee, Laura.

Things are ticking along here.  We had a good weekend, went to a Christmas fair and I had my first Christmas pudding!  (not good for the diet!)  I’ve also wrapped all my presents, written my cards, etc. so all that remains is to put up the decorations!  Harry has had his 4th and 5th teeth come through this week so there’s been lots of red cheeks and only eating cold things for him!!  I still have a bad chest, seeing the nurse again tomorrow but I suspect more antibiotics will be coming my way.  The metformin is going ok, I’ve been on an higher dose of 1000mg for about 4 days now and so far so good… can’t believe that in 2 months time I will be scrutinising temperature charts and baby dancing for the country (well, a sibling, anyway).

Off to the theatre tomorrow night to see Snow White on Ice  and hopefully to see 2012 at the cinema this weekend, babysitters allowing!  Otherwise, nothing is new, just the ongoing insanity of trying to work full time and bring up a baby!  I was busy until 10pm last night doing washing, ironing, cooking, cleaning!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry for lack of personals but I am struggling at the moment.

Hoping to see GP later but not usre what he can do or what the outcome will be.
DH is also getting worse.

I'm scared, although I am not there yet I can see rock bottom!

I don't want this to be the cycle of my life!


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

Got a phone call, from Clinic they  want to meet regarding Email that we sent. appointment on Tuesday.. 
had a scan done the other day a separate issue, have other problems in my bladder region...... so have to go and visit G.P regarding results.... 
Hope all is well with everyone.  
Donna, here is some   to help you through your rough times. Stay positive please!
You need to stay focus and strong for your little family.... 
Kath


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Where are we all?

Annie, how was Centerparcs?  Hope you all had a great time!

Donna, how are you feeling now?  I know you said you were a bit down last week...

Kath, hope the appt with the consultant goes well and they take your concerns seriously.  Have you seen the GP about your bladder results yet?

Hi Deedee, Emma, Laura.

Well, a good weekend was had here.  I ordered a Wii last week and so I set that up on Saturday morning, it is such a laugh!  We had friends round on Sat night for a takeaway pizza and ended up taking turns (well, competing!) on some of the games, very entertaining!  Sunday went to see 2012, very farfetched in places but I thought it was really enjoyable and a nice change, hadn't been to the cinema for ages.  

Harry's at a great age too, he was 10 months yesterday (where does the time go to!) and so funny.  He's up on his feet attempting to walk around the furniture, I've had to rearrange our living room to safeguard our possessions (and Harry!) from harm.

Anyway I hope you're all well!  Hope to hear from someone soon!

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

Got results of bladder scan, everything seems normal, they suggest i cut down on intake of fluids daily............ i think i have been over doing it drinking water all the time.................. 
I have some trapped gas under my ribs i think they just going to burst me with a pin to release    - everything seems to be fine. we have our appt tomorrow at the clinic. so it depends on this appt whether we go ahead or not. i think i am more prepared then ever now, i have done all my researched.. etc... so i want to do it.........   that the cons says we can.. 
hope you are  all keeping  well, 
kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Is Annie in Center Parcs now?

Emma how are you and your boys?

Claire, Again very envious of your Wii I really want one especially the Wii fit but as Dh cant play I'm not sure how much fun it would be alone.

I'm a little better thanks for asking Claire but the Gp as put me back on a low dose of anti depressants, this really upset me at frist as I saw it as a step backwards and I felt all my efforts were for nothing but I don't feel so down about it now.
I am going to see a duty worker at Northover next week which is my community mental health team so I hope to get some extra support there.
I can also get counselling through college but I don't think that is needed yet.

I am wondering if I have S.A.D though? I will do some research later

Right need to serve dinner

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - big cyber   for you. I think that this is a very stressful time of year - so much to do, extra expense etc - so it would be no surprise if you were feeling the strain a bit. You've got so much on your plate right now. SAD makes sense too - worth looking into. Aren't there lights you can get which help with it a bit; might be very expensive though.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Kath - good luck for today.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Emma nice to hear from you hope your well

Kath hope today went well, let us know when you get the chance.

I have lots of deadlines and a few exams in December and that was all adding to the strain to but I think I am picking myself up again so maybe I painced a bit going to the GP because the Anti d's cant be making a difference yet but I'll stay on them for now.
I can get a light box for £100 but they do alarm clocks that wake you up naturally with light (like a sunrise) they are about £60 so I am thinking about getting one of those but may have to wait till after christmas for that

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

hi Everyone!

I'm back!!! There's is the most enormous pile of work waiting for me, so cant stop. Just wanted to let you know I am here and YES - insanely busy!

Layla poorly as always. Mix of teething and jabs. Hannah has her very 1st nativity tomorrow and I cannot wait!

So much to tell you about, so I';ll be back asap

Love to you all xxx


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Girls 

Its brilliant news........ We can go ahead. i am so delighted, : )  i could go across and hug you all.  ......... 

Thank you to everyone, for your kinds words and checking up on me. i really appreciated it...............

Donna, I would reccommend a light box 100%, - if you can go without something now, maybe you should get one. they do work, Try online to see if you can get one cheaper.  But do Try. 

I see the sun is peeping through the clouds here so i am off to sit in it for a little while and read. Be kind to yourselves and have a nice day 
Kath


----------



## AnnieR

Kath - YaaaaY!!!! That's brilliant!  So, when does it all start then? Will you be due for egg collection over Xmas & New Year or is that a bit early? what's next?


Right-  I have 5 minutes so I can update you!

Donna/claire - There was no brochures or price lists to be had anywhere. Once you're there they dont have price lists as such. They have these little electronic booths that you can make enquiries at - so apologies.

We had a fantastic time. It was just so lovely to spend time with the girls and DH, not rushing around to get to nursery or work - bliss! They had decorated the park up beautifully. Hannah was spouting all week about seeing Santa and froze to the floor when we got there - ha!

The panto was amatuer to say the least, but the kids loved it. 

I also did the zip wire!!! My word that was a challenge! Getting me to climb up a 13ft telegraph pole gave some people (DH!) a giggle! I recommend it though. It was fun!

Once we got back it was case of unpacking and washing and trying to get the xmas Shopping done. I went to Westfields in London yesterday. Oh my word!! Have any of you been there It's ENORMOUS!!! I spent around 5 hours there and it just went so quickly! Had a great time and I'm relieved to say that we have pretty much finished our xmas shopping now.

coming back to work was a real downer today, but I'm just trying to focus on the lovely amount of time off I have over Xmas with the girls. 

Speaking of which - Layla is teething and is full of a cold. I thought it would be clever to get her jabs done as she was feeling naff anyway - well, now she's really poorly!!! I cannot remember the last time she slept well at night. I think I am functioning solely on chocolate hits! She's like a little hot water bottle at night. Her cheeks are the brightest shade of red ever! Cannot wait for this phase to be over again. Teething officially sucks in my house!

I also thought I would be extra clever and get Hannah's pre school jabs done at the same time, as DH was off work. She took one in each arm like a true soldier and only slightly wobbled once she saw a bit of blood. Layla was second in line and when she cried - oh lordie. Hannah was beside herself. "Layla's sad", "it hurt Layla", "Layla's upset" ....this went on for over an hour! Layla had stopped crying after a couple of minutes, but Hannah was traumatised that her baby Sister had been hurt! 

Hannah has her very first nativity tomorrow. I am welling up in anticipation already! She's a star! They performed it to the entire nursery yesterday and they said Hannah did really well....until they went to take Layla back to the baby room and Hannah objected strongly "I WANT MY SISTER!!!!"  

Where this new Layla love has come from I do not know. Not really been that bothered by her until now! 

i have my work Xmas Party on Friday and just discovered that the elastic on the sleeve of my dress has broken. Desperately seeking a seamstress as we speak! 


I think thats all I have time for!!! Better crack on!

Seasons Greetings to all....(my tree is up and the house rivals Blackpool!)


----------



## goblin1975

Kath, what fabulous news! Like Annie, I'm keen to know the details - the what and when!

Annie, your post made me smile. Layla love, oh how sweet! Sorry to hear that teething is causing hell. We had a bad week a few weeks ago and 2 teeth appeared but I think there is _at least _ one more on the descent at the top!

No worries re the activity info. Glad you had a nice time, even up the telegraph pole!  And 'break a leg' to Hannah for her acting debut!

I know what you mean about being back into dashing from nursery to work etc. I am seriously stressed with it and the christmas shopping traffic is NOT helping. I drop Harry as the nursery opens at 8am, then high tail it 22 miles to work, skidding through the door at 9am (if I'm lucky), then can't leave until 5pm because I couldn't get in early in the morning, and skid through the nursery door just as it shuts at 6pm. It's so not funny. One unexpected traffic jam is enough to break me out in a sweat!

Donna, how are you feeling now? Still positive and one the up?

Anyone know anything about luteal phase defect? My pcos colleague has a serious LPD of 6-10 days and her NHS gynae isn't interested, says as long as she ovulates then that's fine. Clearly it isn't! I've suggested B vits but not sure what else to say. She's going to get her 'free' NHS tube test then go to my consultant if no more progress is made, once she's got that done so in a few months. Just thought it would be good to get her on the road to self help in the meantime but I don't know a lot about it and I really want to help. She's 36 and getting desperate.

As for me, still taking the metformin. Back to see the GP next week, I'm hoping he'll up the dose again to the 1500mg I was on before (currently popping 1000mg). And still no poorly tummy, yippee!

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

ok girls 
its going to be quick reply - pc going dead............. 
start date the 8/12 ET christmas eve................. so girls fingers toes and everything else you can find that will sta crossed for me i really appreciated .. will be in again soon 
kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Great to have you back Annie, sorry to hear Layla (and you) are going through it at the moment. Can't wait to hear all about Hannahs play tomorrow I think she will literally be the star of the show!
Thats a shame about the brochure could you prehaps tell me what activites they offer and rough prices of any you did?
Are there many for 3 yr olds? Sorry I know nothing much about the place other than it looks fab!

Feeling much happier, I have finnished a few assigments and almost finished xmas shopping so feel some relief.
I have a maths exam on friday so will be reising tomorrow and getting stuck into some assigments so I hopefully don't have much to do over the xmas break.

Kath that is fantastic news, as a warning the 2ww after ET will be a nightmare it really is the worst part of treatment so please come on here as often as you can and we will support you through it 

Had an extra long day today so really knackered time to put my feet up

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

I came in early A) to escape Layla screaming the house down and B) so I could spend 5 mins with you guys!

No, Layla is still not better, infact I think she's worse. She's grizzly all day and cries on and off all night. Nothing is helping - Calpol, Nurofen, teething granules, water, milk, Karvol, Snuffle Babe, Nasosal.....I am starting to feel rather sleepy and grumpy! 

Anyhoo....

Donna - I will check with my friend that we went to c.Parcs with and see if she kept hold of any of the paperwork. She booked the holiday so everything went to her. Fingers crossed she still has it all! 

When does your term finish? Not soon enough I bet!! Have you got a nice bit of time off? Hopefully not too much homework!

Good Luck for the exam tomorrow.


Claire - Do you think you need the 1500mg? Have you been tracking this cycle to see how things are going on the 1000mg? Have you had to do any blood tests to check on things...sorry Spanish Inqusition! Just like to keep on top of things for a change!

Kath - oooh Xmas Eve! Hopefully the magic of christmas will come your way. Donna is right though, the two week wait (2ww) can be a bit tough so please make sure you come here and we'll help you through it. 


Right - better get started and try to stay awake. It's so blissfully quiet in here this time of morning, I could easily drift off!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Annie, poor Layla - and you!  I don't know what to suggest as you're doing all the things I'd be doing!  Is it cold AND teeth?

Donna, you're doing so well.  When is it the end of term??  Getting the Christmas shopping done is a relief isn't it!  I've finally sorted our secret santa too, it was a tough one this year...

Kath, Christmas eve, wow, hope it's magical for more reason than one!

Hi Laura, Deedee, Emma.

Annie, I'm not tracking the cycle as I'm on the pill - for the simple reason that it will stop lots of cysts forming until I'm ready to ttc.  Metformin isn't a 'fertility drug' as such but does help fertility in pcos women by lowering blood sugar levels, so I'm getting that aspect built up a bit first too so that insulin will be better managed so that when I come off the pill my hormones don't fly out of line like last time - well, that's the theory anyway.  I do think I need 1500mg as the weight dropped off me last time and this time it isn't (which is linked to the metformin, as well as a low GI diet) although my diet isn't fabulous at the moment!  I will come off the pill after the next packet so my first cycle will start 2nd week of January.

All well here.  We have a cruiser!  He's at a wonderful age, so funny and entertaining!  (well, in between teething).  He's also eating loads of solids now, pretty much polishing off everything that's put in front of him and I've finally got him down to the recommended 20oz of milk too!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,

Not sure what to suggest for Layla sounds like you are doing everything ((hugs))

I finish college on the 18th and I have 3 weeks off yippeeee

Feeling a bit poorly today (tummy bug) But have maths revision to so best got on

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

A very groggy good morning to you!

Turns out Layla has infections in both of her ears. She slept for all of 3 hours last night! We have antibiotics now so hoping they kick in and QUICKLY!!!! I am a woman on the edge today after a 5th night of little sleep! 

Its my xmas party tonight. I'm going to have to find some energy from somewhere to go to that! I'm sure a couple of glasses of red will perk me up!


Claire - aaaah, I see! Now I get what you're doing and why -thanks for the lesson!!! Learn something new everyday as they say! The theory sounds good to me...fingers crossed it works.

It is a lovely age. Colds and ear infections permitting, I love being with Layla. She's a crummy little character. We've just reached the "what does a doggy say" stage! We dont get a woof, we get a fuff ...love it! 


Donna - How are you feeling today? 3 weeks...bliss! Are you planning to go spend any time with your Auntie at the sea side?


Right - I am going to go get some hot chocolate and hope that the sugar rush gives me a kick start!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello!

Oh bless Layla for having 2 ear infections, but at least you have a cause and a solution, hope the anti-bs kick in quick!  Is it amoxicillin?

Donna, how are you doing today?  Did you get that college work done?

Hello Kath, Laura, Emma, Deedee.

This is such a loooooooooooooong Friday afternoon, am itching to get home to Harrybags!  Got a 3 day weekend which I'm looking forward to, DH is off Monday too.  I'm having my hair cut tomorrow morning which is desperately needed, then off to meet a friend for lunch at what looks like a very nice pub by a river in the next county.  Also got to distribute some Christmas presents this weekend to make sure we get round everyone before the Big Day!  Only 3 weeks to go!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Feel much better today so that was a relief. The road the college is on was closed this morning due to a burst water main so that caused me some stress this morning as I had no Idea how I was going to get in and the diversions were next to useless! Never the less I got there, really must invest in a sat nav!

Maths test went well so just hope the second part next friday goes the same way!
I have a science exam next friday to, where I am given details of a patient and I have to diagnose!

Annie, poor layla have ear infections she should be on the mend now though poor lamb

Boys had their first taster session in pre-school today and by all accounts the loved it!

Something I keep meaning to ask you all this Swine flu vacine that they are rolling out to under 5's what do you all think? will you be giving it to your little ones?
I'm not usre. The thing is my 2 have no under lying health problems and don't get the flu jab so why do they need the swine flu jab? Its still only flu! I know people have died from it but people die every year from flu to! Plus all those that have died had under lying health problems so weren't healthy in the first place. it is the other health conditions that killed them not the flu they were just to weak to fight it off! So I understand why they get the flu and swine flu jab.
But why give it to otherwise healthy children

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello!

Very quiet on here.

Donna, I have been umming and ahhing about the swine flu jab too.  I read a leaflet about it in the GP surgery the other day when I was there which was very reassuring but on the other hand I agree that it seems an OTT reaction to a flu virus, and I actually don't think a lot of people who have been recorded as having had swine flu have had it.  I've met the symptoms required for diagnosis several times in the last couple of months with various colds but I'm pretty sure I haven't had it - my neighbours' boy was diagnosed with it and didn't have it after all either.  On the other hand, my understanding is that people without underlying health conditions have also been dying (as they would the regular flu I expect?) and I would never forgive myself if something happened to Harry.  So I'm in a quandry, you might say.

Hi Annie, Emma, Kath, Laura, Deedee.  Annie, how is Layla?

I've got another cold (perhaps it's swine flu!), so am sat on the sofa feeling very sorry for myself!  Had a good pub meal yesterday though (far too many calories though!) and supposed to be going to see DH's uncle later but I don't know if I have the energy...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

I feel exactly the same as you Claire about the Jab I just don't know what to do! I to agree that I don't think most poeple diagnosed with it actually have it.
I'm still not sure if anyone fit and healthy has died of either flu or swine flu? But I agree I would not forgive myself if anything happened to the boys that I could of prevented. But the other thing is how safe is the vacine?

Boys both have coughs and slight colds and I now have a cough and sore throat :-(

I have been given 2 new assingments, 1 for sociology and 1 for pyschology the things is the teacher has been away alot and when he is there he really cant be arsed and just wants the lesson over quickly. He is supposed to of taught us 4 theories for each subject then we have to pick to and write an essay on them. I had to point out to him that in pyschology he has only taught us 2! his reply was oh well I'll do a quick crash course on them next week but really you can look it up yourself! For god sake! I think I am going to complain about him but I don't want that to go badly for me if he finds out I have complained.
I have now got to teach myself sociology and pyschology before I can write an essay on both!

Went to my nephews christmas school fate today the boys really enhoyed themselves although both were terrified of father christmas! Ryan would not go near him and Callum only spoke to him through me! They were sp excited before hand saying they were going to hug him etc.
I did get a nice photo though but I had to be in it! That was the only way Ryan would stand near him and I'm actually holding him in place as he wanted to bolt!

I have some up to date piccies of the boys on ** and I'll add the father christmas one to

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

hi all
just thought i would pop in and say hi. have my first appointment tomorrow morning. Just back from a funeral was there all day buried the DH's uncle it was very sad...... 
Anyways, my AF was due today it hasnt arrived, i was told to expect it 2-3 days after stopping pill. i thought it would come over the course of today, but not a sign of it not even spotting, really nervous now, what happens now? i dont know does it mean the cycle does be cancelled before it even starts and me stuck with enough meds to open up a drug shop.... I pray that it comes during the night................ 
I hope all is well, with everyone. 
will keep you all posted on my progress, 
kath


----------



## AnnieR

Hi All

I'm poorly too   I feel absolutely awful - but I'm not allowed any more time off work for sickness. New rules state you can only have 3 episodes in a year and I've had two already! So, I'm sat here feeling totally rotten just hoping to get through the day! Hannah has a cold and its affecting her ears again. She must have said to me 100 times yesterday "Mummy I cant hear you" - so that requires another trip to the GP to sort that out! I cant have her at school next year not being able to hear the teacher!!!  Layla has come out in yet ANOTHER rash!!! It's getting beyond a joke. 

They're both miserable and whingey and DH is back at work - so I have no choice but to get to 7pm and then I can be ill  

Sorry - feeling really sorry for myself today. I really could cry. I phoned my Mum this morning for some sympathy but she's poorly too!!! 

Sounds like we're all going through it at the moment x

Uh - I'm not sending my girls anywhere near a needle until the new year, if at all! I'm not sure I could get Hannah to take another one after the last episode anyway! and i literally cannot cope with them being ill anymore!

I've never wanted to emigrate more in my entire life! 

Kath - sorry you had a sad day yesterday.  I hope AF shows up today. Typical isnt it - when you want one its no where to be seen!


----------



## goblin1975

Aww Annie!  You and me both!  I'm sat here feeling rotten too with something like my 8th cold in 3 months!  Harry is very whingey, he has a cold (as usual) and is teething, waking in the night coughing and/or crying!  So while I can't help any, I am sympathetic!

Kath, any sign of AF today?  Fingers crossed she turned up over night.

Donna will check out your new ** pics when I get a chance.  Harry and I are seeing Father Christmas on the 18th and I'm expecting Harry to burst into tears to be honest!  

Hi everyone else.

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi all

Claire and Annie R:  AF never came last night or today........  But we still went ahead with the appointment, they still scanned me, and it was a bit sore i have to say, it was A Vag Scan. I thought they wouldnt got ahead with it, because AF hadnt come so i didnt bother to take Valium, and how shocked I was when they told me they would scan me anyhow even if i had AF or not. They where checking the womb lining  to see if it was thin or thick. Mine as it turned out to be thin, it took them a lot of poking to find it though. and the more they poked the more painful it became. 
So I am on a free day today, and tomorrow i start with the STims and aisprin- 

Also girls, I got the Swine flu jab, now i never get any of the seasonal flu jabs, because i rarely get colds, but it was told to get the swine flu jab, before treatment begins. The needle itself is painless didnt feel it at all. Just the afterwards arm was sore for about 24hours couldnt sleep with it. Just took paracitamol... Most people are getting it. I think the G.P. was saying its moreless the same as the seasonal flu vaccine. they just added few extra ingredients to it to protect us all from the strain of the swine flu that might appear in the air...... personally if i wasnt on the fertility treatment i would probably have given it a miss... Its up to the person i suppose you cant be forced into getting it..  if you get the swine flu you could always take tamiflu for 7 days.. it will protect you for a while. 
Annie And Claire  hope you feel better soon...   

talk soon 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Huge Hugs Annie and Claire,

Callum is poorly with is throat just hope it isn't tonsilitus I sent him to nursery dosed up this morning (wicked mother) He did seem better this morning though after complaining all day yesterday about is 'group' meaning throat - took us a while to work it out lol
My throat is still sore and I am sure the cold will follow shortly :-(

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

I'm actually feeling a bit better today. Well, the sweats and chills have stopped anyway! Just got a ncie chesty cough, but I can cope with that   I some how managed to get through the afternoon with the girls and collapsed into bed at 7pm and slept fairly well! 

Claire - how are you feeling? I can sympathise with Harry! Layla had her first solid nights sleep in 2 weeks. It was sheer bliss! 

Donna - How's Callum? I often find that Hannah is distracted from feeing poorly when she's with her friends at nursery! Did he get on alright yesterday?

Kath - oooh, you brave thing! Maybe it was a good thing that vag cam was a surprise?!? Glad you got through it xxx  Happy Stim Day for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I am seriously tired today glad next week is my last week of college.

Annie glad you are feeling better today, How are you Claire? 
Callum was fine at nursery spent afternoon in pre-school and loves it!

I had a lovely meal at lunch time today with some girls from college was really nice 

Good luck Kath x x x 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wooo Hoooo just be invited for a selction day at one of the universities I applied for  
I have till Feburary to be nervous now


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi all

Well, i got through my first night of Stims. IT was ok. first one was fine second one was sore. but i got through it just have to  be brave and try and get through the next 10 days of STims. I have now realised it will be worth it in the end . so looking forward to it. i went to the doc and he told me where i work it would be too emotional for me to be there. so he gave me a cert for two weeks and just about covers all my treatment days. I just have ring work and tell them. which i will find difficult what do you say.?? 
i thought i could count on my Aunt been supported towards me, because she is a retired nurse. but she is mainly concerned that i will lose my job because i am not at work and out sick... I really love a hug from her and support  . the DH keeps hugging me.  

Really hope everyone is keeping well. and those nasty colds and sore throats have disappeared. they reckon we are going to have white Christmas, i hope it holds off till Christmas day so i can get my et done first ... lol 
will be in again soon
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hugs Kath, this is a very emotional time for you. I was signed of for my 3rd cycle of treatment because my work place were not being supportive or understanding at all. I think it really helped me not to be stressed.
After I had my IUI which is I know i less invasive that EC and ET I lounged about for the 2ww and kept my womb warm with a hot water bottle


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

All on the road to recovery my end...ready for the next bout which will no doubt come our way! 

Donna - oh wow! Well done you!!! Is this your number 1 choice University? 

Kath - ouch! keep going hun - it WILL all be worth it   Have you told your Boss what's going on? Or is she not very supportive of these things? 


Claire - hope everyone is better your way x


Yipee - its Friday! The girls have got their school Xmas party this afternoon. Matching ensembles at the ready for them   Let the weekend commence, I am well ready for a rest!


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

well I am slowly getting there. I have to believe in myself, more often not to worrying myself into a state of no repair. I rang my job, and spoke with my manager (He is a Bloke) well i got on great. Well i had told my supervisor that i wouldn't be  in for some of days in December last October when we first started at the clinic. thankfully she had it in the diary and my manager knew.  happy days girls!!!!   
thank you for the hugs. they mean a lot to me........... My Cats don't know whats happening to them. keep hugging them too.. I bet they will run off soon. they wont be able to take the pressure!  
But they will be back at Christmas when the smell the turkey that they will be sharing with the DH, because if i have et at Xmas eve, i will be bed Xmas day... or would be OK to take up move around have no idea what to expect or do ... there i go again worrying about something that is two weeks away...............
Have only been in on the Stims three days and i have to say my boobs are sore and i keeping going to the toilet you would think i have a kidney infections but then i they told  me to keep drinking water........ I am fish!!!  better head off and go out for a walk. looks nice out. 
hope everyone is keeping and well and having a good Saturday 
take care
Kath


----------



## AnnieR

Morning All!

Where is everybody? 


Not alot to report here. The girls had their Xmas party with the nursery. Turns out Layla is quite partial to a disco also! The pair of them tore up the dance floor for 2 hours    Needless to say they slept well that night  

We have another Xmas party coming this Saturday. As we and our group of friends all have babies/children now, Xmas pressies was getting rather expensive! So - we've done a secret santa the last couple of years. Usually we all pile into someones house, but we have outgrown that tradition now! We've had to hire a hall to accomodate everyone! We've got a bouncy castle coming, someone's Dad is dressing as Santa for the kids and we've arranged games for them...very much looking forward to it  


Kath - Are you managing not to see any family over Xmas? Have you told them what you're up to? Really pleased that all went well at work for you. Now you can relax and concentrate on you xxxx


Donna - So, when's the new hair do happening Graduated bob sounds lovely x


Claire - Is everything alright your end?

Love to Emma, Deedee, Laura and Polly if you're checking in xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Just a quick one.  Everything fine my end, just incredibly busy, finding it really hard to work FT, no surprise there, and my boss keeps arranging meetings before work and after so I'm forever juggling things, leaving meetings early, arriving late, and feeling like a complete disaster.  Thank go a change of location I'm on a sticky wicket again on Thursday and I have no idea what I am going to do - well, I do, I'll be late, but I hate being late!!

Hope all are well, sorry no peresonals.

Cx


----------



## buzzypop3

Had scan today................ not good news.......... terribly upset. 
       
hope everyone is ok..................
i really need somone to talk too...............................
kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I have finished xmas shoping today! Yippeee! Just need to start wrapping them now!

Thanks Annie, think I will go for the graduated bob with maybe some highlights if I have enough pennies
Party sounds great fun, I don't think I know that many people!

Claire sorry to hear you are dashing about, do you have much time off over christmas?

Emma, Deedee how are you?

I have my last exam tomorrow its for I.T and its on powerpoint so not overally worried.

Talking Callum to the doctor in a little while he has been having beige/white poo for a few days so I am a bit concerned

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kath honey whatever has happened?


----------



## goblin1975

Kath, what has happened?  What did the scan show?  

Donna, how is Callum, have you found out what's causing the odd coloured poo?

I'm working from home today (having those horrid hand warts frozen off, ewwwww) so have a minute to come on here!!

Hope all are well.  Annie, I agree with Donna, I don't know what many people!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone?

Kath how are you hun?

Claire hope your freezing went well ((hugs))

Annie, Deedee and Emma how are you?

I had my I.T exam today which went well. I was home early so DH and I enjoyed a pub lunch! The joys of the boys being at nursery.
I have tomorrow off so hope to bake some xmas cookies with the boys 
Last day at college is Friday but only going in for a couple of hours to get exam results and feedback!

I can not believe it is Christmas NEXT WEEK!!!!!

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all,

Donna, how is Callum?  How strange, DH and I went for a pub lunch after the 'freezing' today, it was yummy!   Although of course, I am supposed to be working from home today!  

I know, next week, I'm beyond excited!  We still don't have our tree up yet though, my parents put theres up on their windowsill and Harry spent much of the day yesterday crawling up to look at it and crying because he couldn't reach, so I'm thinking I will wait until the last minute to do ours!!!!

Kath, how are you doing?  Let us know what tomorrow's scan brings.  As I said in my pm, I know how it feels to not respond (although I am hoping that tomorrow will show something for you), so feel free to come on here and vent.

Did I say that I was up to 1500mg metformin?  I can't remember my own name sometimes, much less what I witter on about!  Anyway, I am, and still no tummy upset thus far... 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Excellent news about the metformin Claire, so when does the bms start?

Callum is fine thank you for asking, he still looks pale but he is fine in himself and doesn't appear to be in any pain. His stools are still very pale to but doctor wasn't overally concerned as they don't contain blood. I will be keeping an eye on him though as I still don't think its right. Surely his poo should be 'normal' colour.

Did anyone watch out of my depth last night? I watched and went from being so excited to absolutely $hitting my pants! I mean this time next year that will be me - a student midwife! 
The thought that I will have to deliver a stillborn or resusitate a baby scares me to death!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Well, my first post-pill cycle is due to start 8th January so I guess we will start the BDing about 10 days after that, and see what happens.... gulp.

Well Donna I think it's good that it terrifies you, as I think you need that awareness.  Once you have the skills you will feel much less terrified but imagine having a midwife that wasn't anxious about doing the best for your baby.   Although the delivering a stillbirth would be something else entirely, I guess you get counselling to prepare you for that do you?

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yes Claire Training and counselling is ongoing. I cant wait! Imagine being part of something so fantastic! Sharing such a magical moment!
So excited! Have to complete the degree first- glup!

Wow Baby dancing in the new year! Fantastic! you are going to make me sooo broody I know it


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Not to bad my end. Hannah is being referred back to the hospital with regards to her ears. One of her eardrums burst yesterday. She began suffering with pain and infections at the beginning of the year and its just gotten progressively worse. Some days she cant hear a thing I'm saying to her! So - we're back on that old road again   

I have my Xmas lunch and Secret Santa at work this afternoon and then a friend coming to see us. She has a 2 1/2 yr old and 6 month twins!!! Now - thats a busy woman! 


I sat up til 10pm wrapping and organising presents last night. Just as I thought I had finished - i discovered i had forgotten my grandparents!!! Shame on me! So - off to M&S tonight for panic buying!


OMG - NEXT WEEK!!!! I feel so un prepared! We're hosting xmas day lunch and I have no idea when we are going to fit food shopping in. There's no slots left for online delivery. I shall be hopping at midnight at this rate!


Claire - I struggle to keep my head above water and thats working part time! There's just not enough hours in the day for everything and everyone! I feel your difficulties with it all. Us working/studying Mum's are bloody Super Heroes if you ask me! 

Wow - I conceived Layla early in January -  on our 1st and only attempt at bms! Hope it's a lucky month for you too! Really pleased that the Metformin still isnt giving you any nasty side effects. Long may it continue!


Donna - My friend has been a qualified Midwife for 8 years now (I think) and she's only had one sad delivery. I say only, but clearly that is one too many. The point being, that they are very rare these days and hopefully you would never have to experience it xxxx You're going to be amazing at it! 


Kath - Sending all my lvoe and best wishes to you. I hope that whatever the scan showed is just a blip in the road and that the Dr's you are working with will get it all sorted and soon xxxx 



right - Hi Ho, hi Ho!


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG Annie I do my shopping every week online and I hadn't gven then christmas rush a thought. Guess what no slots left so I'll be shopping at midnight on monday!


----------



## Donna Taylor

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## buzzypop3

Hey ho 

My Santa's wish list. do you think my wish will come through Santa?

i have some activity it showed on the scan today girls. But not lot.. Been scanned again on Friday. My Meds are been up to higher dose. 
Friday will decide if the activity will produce something pleasant that can be considered as a EC. or nothing...  cancelled cycle....

Having Vag, though is hard, I dont know whether i am pain because of the scan dildo cam thing or just pain in general. But the Stims are getting easier. which is a positive note..

hope the shopping is going well for everyone. havent even thought that far ahead. probably end up having fish fingers for christmas dinner at this rate  
Dh said he doesnt want anything for christmas I dont want anything either just. a miracle................. Oh girls what I am going to do if it doesnt work? How will I cope? sorry again the tears are coming        

hope everyone is keeping well. 
talk soon 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Kath going through treatment is very emotional and the medication will make you feel all over the place to. I also think treatment at this time of year is espcailly hard as christmas, birthdays etc are always hard when you are ttc.
I was always saying ' this will be the last birthday/christmas/mothers day etc without our own kids only to find out that it wasn't after another cycle was negative. But 1 magical day in March my dream came true and I saw a faint blue line on the test the hospital had given me. I was convinced as I thouhgt it may be the medication still in my system as the line was so faint. I was told to use clear blue and text again the next day! I could wait and tested in my lunch break from work in Tesco's toilet and there it was plain to see an all singing and all dancing BFP that of course made all the news of trying and heartache worth it!
Try to stay positive hun but even if this cycle isn't meant to be its onwards and upwards to the next cycle! The clinic will be able to treak your meds better as they will know better what your body will respond to.
Don't give up hope you will get there just unfortunatly I can't tell you when ((hugs))

Donna x x 

p.s Emma, Annie, Deedee and Claire
Log on to www,portablenorthpole.tv It is amazing, boys faces were a picture


----------



## goblin1975

Kath, glad there is some progress, fingers crossed for Friday.  It is a rollercoaster and I know only too well how it feels to not respond to something in the way that you hoped, and about panicking about "what ifs", but as Donna says you make it through.  Hopefully it will be this time and if not, then the meds will be tweaked and you can try again.  But everything crossed that Friday shows the action we're after.

Donna, all sounds good re midwifery, how exciting for you.  

Annie, sorry to hear about Hannah's ear drum, I really hope you get it sorted.  I was a chronic ear infection baby / child and I don't think it was much fun for my mum either!

Phew, knackering day for me.  Had a management development session this morning and then our Christmas do from 2pm.  I was feeling progressively worse (another cold) so left my colleagues in a cocktail bar, at least I can gloat when they crawl in tomorrow desperately hungover, although I would have loved to work my way through the cocktail menu!  I am now sitting on the sofa feeling lousy with my nose running like a tap!   I'd love to take tomorrow off but I've got back to back meetings.   Friday I'm off though, a day with Harrybags and seeing nursery's Father Christmas.  Then it's the weekend, hooray!

We have 5 people coming for Christmas (NOT MIL or FIL!!!) plus us 3, but I have 'delegated' shopping buying across the guests so I only have to get the sausages and bacon now.  I'd really recommend that! 

Anyway must go, I really need to go to bed.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Claire - ooh, cocktail night! Shame you were feeling rotten and didnt have the next day off. I would have done the same as you and gone through the menu   how lovely that you have Friday off work. Perhaps it will snow and you can spend the day making a snowman with Master Harry! What have you got him from Father Christmas? Oh my gosh - this is his first Christmas isnt it?...oh how extra special! 

I like your idea of spreading the food shopping around. My Grandad always gets the turkey and stuffs it. Always buys the biggest bird he possible can. We have a 20lb bird this year... for 8 of us!!! DH's Mum is making all the desserts, cranberry sauce and bread sauce. We are in charge of absolutely everything else! I've missed the slots for online delivery, so we're going to brave a late night shop on Monday!....providing we're not snowed in. I heard on local radio that we are expecting some snow on Sunday. 

Ooooh - I'm so excited. I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!

We're taking Hannah to the pantomime on Xmas Eve again this year. There's 10 of us going! Layla is spending the afternoon/evening with her Godmother. I think next year will be her first trip with us. It did feel nice and festive going there last year. All the children were all dressed up in their finery and had glow sticks! Group sing song at the end....lurvly! and then home to get all the pressies out from Santa. Eat the mince pie, chew on the carrot and sip on the Baileys!!!! 



Donna - i shall log on to that website this afternoon! Almost ebd of term for you! 


Kath - Hang on in there lovely. Hopefully they'll get the dosage right for you to not have to miss this cycle. I've got everything crossed for you xxxx



Right -enough getting excited about Xmas. I've got my 1-1 this morning, so best get prepared!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

The boys got another badge at gymnastics this monring they were so excited. They go up into the next class after xmas 

Annie how was your 1:1

Claire sorry you are poorly but long weekend sounds nice! How long do you have off over chrsitmas?

Yes nearly end of term only go in tomorrow to get exam results and feedback eeeekkk 
I then have 3 weeks of but I have 4 assingments to finnish/start! Hoping to fit in a trip to my aunts to although it will be bloody freezing down there!

right time for a quick cuppa before getting my hair done lurvly

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kath just wanted to send you some     and    for tommorrow fingers crossed its the good news we are after x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning

Donna - How does the new do look? Good Luck with the exam results today!

KAth - Good Luck with scans    

Claire - Happy day off with Harry


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon,

Hair looks fab thanks, I love it!

Exam results were fantastic to so I am really really happy 

Just got a few last minute presents and a couple for myself lol Really must start the wrapping, I should do it this afternoon while boys are at nursery but I really cant be bothered!

Hope it went well today Kath

Claire are you enoying the snow?

Just the food shopping to go now and I'm all set!!

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

We have snow......... and its cold....................... I thought i could make a snowman after i had the scan no such luck. it melted.  
i am up in the air at the moment. WE decided to go ahead for EC on Tuesday against medical advice. we are really bold. The clinic really advice us not to go ahead. 
But sure if we don try we will never know ?? true or not true ?? 

So we want follies to grow over the weekend by at least 3mm, they grow 1mm a day.. Did you know that? I didn't. but sure look if it doesn't happen for us I am sure i will cope and get through it, it will be sad for a while but at least i know i have tried and that all that counts really. Maybe next year who knows what it will bring

Love to you all and thanks for been so positive for me it means a lot to me and my DH.. will be in touch. 
talk soon 
Kat


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Kath,

Sorry it wasn't better news. How many follies do you have? and how big are they? 
I hope you get the go ahead

Lots of love
Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone  

I brought my turkey today so I have everything for christmas dinner now! Bacon joint, sauages and bacon for pigs in blankets and all the other trimmings! Yummy I cant wait!

Slowing getting through the wrapping moutin, boys are excited by presents being under the tree and getting excited about father christmas - just generally getting excited realy its fantastic!

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Arrrggghhh. Did long post then R deleted it. 

Have had a week from hell. Parents came to stay. Mother was very annoying and both children hate her. It was very hard work trying to brush over that and pretend I like her and be jolly.
Dishwasher and tumble dryer have broken. The house is in chaos and I have a huuuuuuge washing mountain.
 Ocado cancelled my Christmas food order. I made a huge fuss but they wouldn't reinstate it, just gave me vouchers instead.
Dh's car broke. We got it fixed, then yesterday he skidded off the road and into a ditch and trees. Thankfully he is alright. We can't get a courtesy car because too many people have done the same and the garage has run out.
today).
And we all have stinky colds.

Feel better for venting. 

Kath thinking    for you.

Hope you are all having a better time of things.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Yipee - we finally have some snow! There's just about enough to make a snowball   How fabulous to have some on the week of Xmas! 

The kids Xmas Party went really well. They all had a complete blast. The bouncy castle that we had organised didnt arrive, but a friend knew of someone and put in a SOS call. We had it delivered 5 minutes after making the call! Layla absolutely loved it! 

Speaking of whom!!!!! .... she obtained a catalogue of injuries over the weekend. To save you the entire saga - she fell off the bed and hit her ear on the bedside table. It is swollen and BLACK!!!! she then got caught up in someones feet at the party and fell into a speaker. Got a lovely bump on her forehead and cut the inside of her mouth!

DH & I are food shopping this evening - lord help us! I'm hoping the snow will discourage people from heading to the Supermarkets this evening.


I am soooo excited! Come on Christmas!!!!


Kath - Really hoping its good news when you go back for the EC. Got everything crossed for you.

donna - Well done on the exam results xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all 

Kath, are you going to the clinic today ahead of possible EC tomorrow?  Will have everything crossed for your follie. 

Annie, only enough snow for a snowball?!  We are deluged, have been since Friday!   Glad the Xmas party went well but ouch for Layla's bumps and bruises!  Not a good look for the Christmas snaps, I'm thinking!

Donna, congrats on the exam results!!   Hope you enjoy the time off (even with the homework!).

Emma, oh dear is all I can think to say.  It sounds horrendous!  However, the worst sounds like it's over so hopefully now you can enjoy a lovely family Christmas (am assuming your mother won't be reappearing later this week?!).

Hi Deedee, Laura.

As for us, I managed to get Harry to Father Christmas on Friday (although was pretty hard work pushing a pushchair over all that snow, I had to ring my dad for help!) and he didn't cry (Harry, that is).  He was also very appreciative of my Christmas decs in our lounge, when he saw the tree he started clapping!   Very cute, particularly as he'd been horrendous all day!  

He's also started night waking, 3 times a night sometimes more, is this a separation anxiety thing?  He's always standing up in the cot screaming for me.  Plus he has a cold (and so do I - yes, AGAIN) and is teething with bright red cheeks (looks like a clown ) so is not keen on his food or milk this week, poor little thing.

Anyway we are mucho excited about Christmas day!  Can't wait to break up from work on Wednesday.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I survived the supermarket today it wasn't to bad, busy but that is to be expected! I was going later tonight but decided to go while boys were napping.

What are royal mail doing? we were meant to get post yesterday and none arrived and we have had none today! I am wainting for a few last minutes bits! They better arrive!

Emma sorry to hear about your last few weeks they sound awful hope it gets better from now on and you can enjoy christmas. Glad DH was alright.

Annie glad party was a success poor Layla though.

Thinking of you Kath 

Claire only 2 days left at work! Are you off till January?

Just realised that the nursery is such next week so because I am paying in full for the next 2 weeks as I don't get college funding for holidays I will be paying £280 for 4 days nursery when they will only get 1 (tomorrow)

Off to do some wrapping

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All
First of all I want to thank you all for the support and advice you have given me over the last few weeks...... I really want to be happy and brave for tomorrow, but he brave bit is hard coming. My head has been hurting all day today. Probably didn't help, when the DH decided it was a good idea to do some shopping bad idea going. but got home quiet quick and straight to bed for a wee rest, perfect with Purrfect cats climbing in to 

Claire: No i didn't have appointment today, when we said we would still go ahead they just booked the EC, for Tuesday, which is tomorrow............   They dint do scans before EC.. just go ahead. strange really, but i just want them out and to see what they are like. I have been told that follies grow 1-3mm a day, so there is a possibility although slim there might be egg. just have to wait and see. and pray.     

Annie R: So Do I, hope there is good news after the EC. I don't know when they tell us? they said that give all patients approx 2hrs recovery time.. I hope i behave LOL 
EmmaD: Sorry to hear about your DH car.. Its one of things and one those of weeks that you will think back about and laugh at a later stage. My Brother, was stopped at the traffic light because you know it was Red and RED means Stop. and some idiot drove into the back of him. He is alright, but his car was a right off. so He got courtesy Car.. LOL sorry now you will laugh at this. first day out in it he got a flat tyre, then the light on dash board told him it needed a oil change. OK so he drove it to the garage they fixed it drove out of the garage and someone drove into him, they skidded on the road. so now he OK and is on his second courtesy car. so far no complaints.   
It just one of things!! he is very funny guy, He told me if i couldn't inject or the DH couldn't do it he would, he saw the needle i had to use and left!!!   
Anyhow events always happen and somehow you will always see the funny side of things. 
Donna: I spoke with my G.P and he said he will look after me. 
i feeling odd down there, sorry now to be so blunt. If feels like i have pains on either side of me, and i am very bloated is that normal. and my stomach it hurts a lot........ And i feel like a teenager again, I have broken out with few spots. 
Better go now, and rest up 
Will try and post again later on Wednesday evening and let you know, Don't think i will be able to function tomorrow not alone press any keys on the keyboard!!!! 
Take care everyone 
love 
Kath


----------



## AnnieR

Morning Everyone!

Well, DRAMA in our house last night - but whats new hey! DH couldnt get home from work. The M4 was completely gridlocked coming our way and he said people were abandoning their cars as the roads were so icy. 

He and his Boss eventually managed to get to the M4 going in the opposite direction at around 11.30pm, back to the Boss's house and DH spent the night in a Princess bed   

I was at home panicking that he would try and get home and have an accident on the way, so was on the phone telling him to stay put! Last night was literally the only chance we had to go food shopping for Xmas, so I called my Mum in a panic to come and sit with the girls. She's an incredibly nervous driver and wasnt keen on coming out - but I begged! I made it to the supermarket in the end and it was blissfully quiet with all the shelves well stocked! 

So, DH should make it home later today and we dont have to eat beans with our Turkey on Friday


----------



## shahina

Hello ladies,

I hope you dont mind me popping in to ask a few questions. I hope someone will be able to help me.

My name is Shahina and i'm 30 years old. DH and i have been trying for a baby for just over a year now.

I have ammenhorea and do not have regular periods, but the docs say they can regulate this with hormone replacement meds. All my blood tests are 'normal' other than my progesterone levels, indicating a anaovulatory cycle.

Recently, I requested my hospital notes and i was embarrassed to find out that the  doctor felt that DH and i have not been having 'penatrative sex'. She did not tell me that she thought i had vaginismus  . I always wondered why i found my smear and hsg tests really painful, but i had a transviginal ultrasound and that was ok.

Is there a cure for vaginismus? What have other people experience been? What can i do to relax by pelvic muscles?

Take Care
Shahina


----------



## goblin1975

Hi all

Kath, thinking of you today, please let us know how you get on. 

Shahina, yes vaganismus is curable, we all have different stories but what made the hospital make this comment?  What do YOU think has been happening?   If it is vag we will definitely be able to help and support you.  A bit more info would help us not ramble on inappropriately though! 

Annie, so glad you've avoided beans for Christmas dinner!   Has your DH got home yet?  My brother got stranded (second time in a week, he'll be in a bad mood! ), he abandoned his car at about 11pm and walked the remaining 5 miles home in just his suit.  He's having to go back today to dig his car out!  We made it home but it took a blinking long time, and getting off the drive this morning was no mean feat!

Donna, I'm paying for 2 weeks of nursery while it's shut so I'm not best pleased either!   Hope your post arrives today, we got some yesterday but not the day before.

I'm seriously sleep deprived now, 4.5 hours last night, first I was waiting for news of my brother getting home safely, then Harrybags did his night waking from 12.30am on and off for hours.  I have no idea what is going on with him but I am barely functioning today!

Claire x


----------



## shahina

Hi Claire,

Thanks for replying to my post.

The hospital came to the conclusion i had vag because the gyne i was referred to tried to perform a smear test on me. Unfortunately, it was so painful that she had to stop. She then tried to insert her finger and i think that was worst as she was pressing really hard. I was in tears after the examination. She abruptly told me i need sex therapy and thought i was not having penetrative sex (i dont know any different as i have only had one sexual partner, my husband. I was so embarassed.   It was the first time i had been internally examined and i was nervous about seeing a gyne.

A week later, i plucked up the courage and booked a smear with my GP. She was lovely. It was still painful, but she did not rush me. Unfortunatly the same could not be said for the gyne. I think having my husband there also helped.

A month later, i was due to have a HSG. I was even more nervous about this. I found it hard to open my legs, because i knew it would hurt. My muscles were so tense. My brain was telling me i want to do this test, but i could not get my muscles to relax.
In the end, the radiologist had to use the small speculum and she noted down 'vaginimus' on my notes.

I also had a tranvaginal scan, but i did not find this painful. So i'm a little confused. I must have some form of vag. Its like rubbing salt onto an open wound when they insert the speculum becuase it goes in so deep...near the cervix, thats when it hurts.

I'm so sorry for being so detailed, but i dont know who else to talk too. I am really embarassed about it all. My husband tells me, on occasions its like hitting a brick wall, but i cant control my pelvic muscles.

Many thanks
Shahina  

PS, hope you get your much deserved sleep.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning All

shahina - I had a very similar experience to you. I shall send you a pm at some point today and see if I can help at all x



Claire - DH made it home at around 3.30pm yesterday. He was shattered! I'll be glad when he gets home tomorrow and is with us for 5 whole days. Hopefully by then the Xmas rain will have kicked in   



Well, this will probably be my last chance to get on here, so - i wish you all a Very Merry Christmas xxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful time everyone x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I wanted to pass on a message from Kath, unfortunatly EC didn't go ahead she sounded very fragile.
Hopefully she will be in touch in the new year.

Merry Christmas all

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello again,

I have had a fairly relaxed day today and even managed to make some christmas cards for family with the boys (beter late than never!)

I have SIL and her 3 boys coming over tomorrow for a christmas eve buffet and to exchnage gifts as we wont see each other on christmas r boxing day this year.
I will ahev 5 under 4's in my humble home tomorrow 

Callum and Ryan are really into helping to make cups of tea and coffee so they have asked if the can leave Father christmas a cup of tea and a mince pie! Callum also wants to leave him a packet of crispys (cheese and onion!) So cute 

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]           [/move]
[fly]
Happy Christmas to you all and wishing everyone a Happy and Healthy 2010[/fly]


----------



## emmadaffodil

Kath - sorry things didn't go as you hoped. 

Just popping on to wish you all a lovely Christmas.

Much love to you all,
Emma, xxxx
p.s Donna - W thinks we should leave out a Philadelphia sandwich, a boiled egg, and banana milkshake for Santa.  I'm trying to persuade him that mince pies and a glass of whisky might go down better.


----------



## Donna Taylor

LOL at Will


----------



## shahina

Annie R, Many thanks, I look forward to receiving a PM from you.

I just want to wish all the lovely ladies on this thread a very merry christmas and a happy new year.

Take Care All
Shahina


----------



## goblin1975

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas, sorry I didn't get on here on the 24th to wish you all a merry Christmas.

Harry hasn't been himself at all, off his milk and not eating solids at all except the odd yoghurt, has been off his food since the weekend and stopped eating solids altogether on Wednesday except yoghurt and the fruit pot I miraculously got him to eat yesterday afternoon.  It's a struggle just to get 20oz in him, in fact I haven't managed that in days.  He's was also very sleepy on the 24th, he does have a cold but he always has a cold, and he does have some teething signs but he's never been off his milk during teething   Despite this, we still had a good day yesterday and I think he really enjoyed his first Christmas. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Sorry Harry is a bit under the weather, I am sure he will pick up soon. Sounds like the combination of the cold and teething is putting him off his food. Don't worry I am sure he will be fine 

Hope everyone had a fabulous day yesterday

We had a an excellent day it was just magical from start to finish. Boys went to bed at 10pm and were still excited and ful of beans (well Ryan was Callum was shuttered)
I felt really emotional last night but this year it was for all the right reasons , Today it has been a year since I self harmed  I know I still have wobbles but feels so great to be back!

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All
just thought i would pop in and say hi. i know Donna passed on a message from me to you all. I really couldnt think straight for a few days. 
but i am slowly picking myself up. G.P. gave me some meds that make me    , Still havent spoken to the clinic to organise a follow up. too afraid. for now. dont know what to think have so many questions in head. but none can be answered... 
Happy new year to you all for 2010 will be good one everybody.
take care
kathx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

How is everyone?

How was Christmas?

Kath good to hear from you, I worried you might not come back.
When you feel up to it try and call the clinic, you never know they might be able to anwser some of your questions. What about different medication could that make a difference? Or a different clinic?

Right really should be on here, I have tones of College assignments to get through over the next week :-(

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Kath, I'm so sorry EC didn't go ahead as planned.  However, surely now they've done one cycle they know more about how your body responds and can tweak the medication accordingly?  At least, that's what happens for girls with pcos, but I can't see why it doesn't happen more widely.  Sorry, my knowledge of IVF/ICSI is a little bit limited.  I agree with Donna about calling them with a list of questions as hopefully they'll be able to answer some of the questions for you.   hang in there.

Donna, poor you having homework!!   Hope you get it out of the way asap.  Glad the boys enjoyed Christmas. 

Hi Annie, Emma, Deedee, Laura.

We're ok here.  I took Harry to the docs yesterday as his ear was dripping wax again and I thought it was another ear infection.  It's not, but it was clear from the nurses' investigations that he's been fighting off a virus and that's probably why he was off his food (he's doing much better now, although not back to normal yet but today he ate all his breakfast).  Anyway, they've taken a swab and sent it off to see if it's glue ear or just the end of the virus.

We're still enduring night waking every night several times a night, I'm sure it's separation anxiety but am making sure he always goes down for his naps awake incase he's having trouble settling himself.  Over Christmas and when he wasn't well he went down asleep quite a few times...  maybe that hasn't helped. 

Otherwise things are fine here.  My parents are having Harry this afternoon so I can go shopping but I've heard the sales aren't all that so I'm not expecting much but I do need to buy Harry some socks!!  I'm off work until Monday but DH is at work so it's just me and Harrybags this week (which is great).

Anyway, enough wittering, I need to sort out the washing while he's still asleep.

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Happy new year to you all 
It snowed here last night just before 2009 said farwell to us all and we welcomed in 2010, i  really hope my dreams come through for 2010. We haven't phoned the clinic yet for appointment but its on the cards. DH is going back to work this week, and next week i head back to work. 
Just want to wait a while for the appointment, DH doesn't want the same disappointment as last time, 

Donna: hope you are not at the books the whole time and was able to enjoy the new year. 
Claire: Yes I do hope that next time with clinic we will have no problems with the medication. but it was a medical complication from me that caused the EC cancellation. I need to get  more clarification from the clinic. but will let you know how that goes when we go ourselves. (AF does anyone know how long it takes come back after been on treatment) 
Hope all is having a good day. its snowing here at the moment.... and its cold/ Going over to my brothers house for dinner he is cooking.  
Have to say, it think my cloudy days have passed and feel a lot better in myself. thanks again for all the support. Especially you Donna your kind words and PMs have kept me going. you are just wonderful ! do you know that?   In fact girls are you all so supported and great too!!!
take care all talk soon 
warm wishes to everyone 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy new year everyone!

Lets hope we have some new babies in the team this year!

Kath thank you for your kind words but really its nothing ((hugs)) We have been where you are and we understand how hard it is.
Glad to hear you are feeling better in yourself, Really hope the clinic have a plan! I haven't heard of what happened to you before (but then I am no fertility expert) Maybe someone on one of the other boards has come accross a similar problem - they may be able to advise you? Just a thought

Love to all x x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh it's been quiet on here, I thought I'd have loads of messages to catch up on!  Hope you all enjoyed your new years.  We were fast asleep well before midnight!!

Kath, have you spoken to the clinic yet?

I took my last contraceptive pill today so I'm expecting cd1 to start on Thursday or Friday of this week... yikes, here we go again!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - how exciting! 

Wierd time here. Feels a bit like we're under a bit of a curse at the moment. Every appliance in the house seems to have broken (have spent a small fortune in the last few weeks replacing them), the crashed car is the stuck at a agarge going nowhere (insurance co are being difficult), other car died on me on Thursday in dramatic fashion (clutch went as I pulled onto a busy and fast dual carriageway - only 18 months old too  ) so we are carless, my father has had to go into hospital for a hernia op, GMIL is in hospital and seems to be losing her mind, and we've just found out that one of dh's cousins has cancer (he's only 19). 
Dh, SIL and MIL have gone to Africa for BIL's wedding so I'm stuck here picking up the pieces and wondering what is going to happen next.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Huge huge Hugs Emma not the best start to the year for you is it. I assume DH didn't go to the wedding?
How is DH's cousin? have they caught it early?
Sorry to hear about GMIL I hope she is out of hospital soon
I am not sure what but if there is anything practical I can do then please say although I am sure there isn't as I am so far away :-(

Claire that is so so exciting how are you feeling?

we are having baby #3 discussions and cant make a decision - should it be this hard?
There are pro's and cons to have one now or waiting till after the degree but which is best I don't know

Right best got on with essay and report writting, I have been at it all day but unfortunately not got alot done :-(

Donna x x 

p.s really want to book a holdiday in the UK suggestions anyone?


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again

Emma, that sounds horrendous.  Can I do anything to help?   We drove passed your house the other day, Harrybags went to sleep on the way back from Barton and rather than go through the drama of waking him and then trying him to carry on his nap at home we ended up driving round the countryside!  Didn't see steam or the sound of things going kaput coming from your house though!   These things always happen at the most ill-conceived times don't they!

Donna, good luck with the college work.  Hope you've cracked it now.  I agree you are a super mum  but I really can't imagine even you managing a degree and a baby!   It is a tricky decision though isn't it.  As for how I feel about ttc, remarkably calm.  I don't know if I will stay that way if I don't ovulate of course, but at the moment I very much see myself as very blessed to have Harry and if that's my lot then while I will be very dissappointed I won't be devastated, if that makes sense.  Well, in a way I will but I do have such a lovely little boy and I am so grateful for him.  Whether I remain that level-headed of course remains to be seen!   Hormones! 

Having a drama here, all set to send off Harry's passport app and I find he needs a FULL birth certificate and of course only has the short one!  I think I've ordered it online but I bet there's a hitch, things don't seem to go smoothly for me at the moment!

Where is Annie, not like her to be so quiet...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm here!!!!!!!!!!

Happy New Year! 

We had a really lovely Christmas. Hannah was truly into the magic of it all this year and it felt really special   We were also in bed waaaay before midnight on NYE   Both girls received mountains of toys! I was freaking out about where I was going to put it all. A few days of tidying ensured a new home for them all   

It was glorious having almost 2 weeks at home with DH and the girls. A real struggle to go back to work today. I wish I was willing to give up nice things and afford to be a stay at home Mum  

Speaking of nice things - we've booked to go to London for the night at the end of Feb!!! We have tickets to see Wicked. Hoping to have time to go to Claridges for dinner at Gordon Ramsay's restaurant and then over to the the Comedy Store to end the evening. DH loves the place!

That will be our first night ALONE, just the two of us - IN OVER TWO YEARS!!!!


Claire - So very excited for you with the ttc#2! I feel the butterflies with you! I am totally along for the ride! About time we had another set of twins on the team I think   Is the Metformin still being kind to you? Are you going to have any blood tests to confirm ovulation or follow temps?

Oh and thank-you for reminding me that I need to sort a passport for Layla! We're off to the Costa Del Crime in June with all of our friends. There's 19 of us going   10 adults and 9 kids ranging in age from 6 months to 4 years! I cant wait to get my girlies all kitted out. Matching ensembles all the way - oh yes!  


Emma - Life is so annoyingly and typically like that sometimes, isnt it? I hope things take a huge turn for the better and soon!! Did DH go to the wedding in the end? How are the boys doing? Did we see any up to date piccies of them


Donna - Gosh, a third one. I guess its harder as you had two in one hit and only did pregnancy the once and I can sense you really want that experience again. Life just seems very settled for you guys now. You have a career goal and you're doing amazingly well with the studying. The boys are older and settled into nursery, starting school before too long. DH's illness must be a factor also? How about waiting until the boys start school? Then DH might be able to manage 1 baby at home and a school run and you can carry on with your course? 


Crikey, is that the time! I have oodles to sort out. Back in the morning xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, good to hear from you. Glad Christmas was so lovely for you! Funnily enough, I'm reading _Wicked_ at the moment! Let me know what it's like, I'd like to go and see it too. I too had almost 2 weeks at home (although DH was mostly at work) I really miss Harry.

Hi Donna, Emma, Deedee, Kath, Laura.

I'm not having bloods done (GP unwilling to do anything but Metformin until April/May) but I will be charting temps as that's been accurate for me in the past. Metformin continues to present no problems, wish I'd pushed for the slow release version in the first place!

Anyway, just popped on while boss in a meeting.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Perhaps this year Claire, we could all meet up in London and go see a show together! I shall of course report back to you on Wicked...its hardly unlikely of me to not waffle on about these things   

So - everyone is in a blind panic about the weather today! Reports are suggesting that we could receive up to 9 inches overnight. All the big cheese's have been in meetings all morning, planning for the "what if"

We've got emergency numbers to call if we cant make it in and we've been asked what the likelihood is of us being able to get here! 

Chances are if it snows that badly, then the nursery will be closed and I'll be going no where! Good job i went to Sainsbury's and did a huge shop last night!

I would send you my fertility monitor again, but somebody else has bagged it for use in February onwards. Hopefully doing temps again will be as good as it was last time. Have you been feeding DH up for a 17 time marathon again


----------



## shahina

Hello ladies,

Can anyone help me with advise and guidance on how i can overcome vag?

If you wouldn't mind sharing your experiences. I was told i have vaginismus but was offered no help or guidance on how i can overcome this?

You feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks
Shahina x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Shahina.
I read your post, overcoming vaginismus, is sometimes difficult, because some medical professions wont acknowledge it. and they will constantly tell you there is nothing wrong. For years i was told that. I decided one day to self help myself. I googled Vaginismus on line. and came across a web site www.vaginismus.com. Its amercian web page, it also has separate log in area for memebers which once you order from them you are sent the log info. it private. I order a pack of dildo 5 all different grades. and i was using them up untill two years ago, because i am getting older now i really want to try and have a baby, so we went got all test done and i told the clinic i have vaginismus and i was self helping myself they reccommended counselling straight away, so at this stage i am at the end of my counselling and its really excellent, but also with combination of dilocam scans i have during the last month, we can have some ic, its mind over boday you know., also i dont know if you where told but valium works a treat, it relaxes you the night before the tests.
Ask your GP, Gynae Cons. to reccommend someone or just look it up in yahoo they have groups. 
hope this is helpful for you
Good Luck . PM any time 
Kath


----------



## shahina

Thank you Kath. I have just PM you.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

All snowed in??

Shahina, I bought some dilators from the internet (sorry, no idea where from now it was a few years ago) and slowly worked my way through those.  It gave me the confidence for the 'real thing'.  I didn't have any counselling as I didn't see how it would help - I am not aware of any underlying reasons why I had problems. 

Kath, how are you feeling now?

Donna, you're unusually quiet, are you ok? 

Annie, DH is very much looking forward to his 17-times marathon, he wants to know when the first installment will be taking place!   I seem to remember last time his enthusiasm was waning towards the end but obviously he doesn't remember that!   

Hi Emma, Deedee.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire love the new ticker 

Sorry I have been quite just had alot on my mind with college work and thinking about babies and the whole shall we shant we debate

Still got college work coming out of my ears (my own fault) I am going in to college tommorrow as hope I will get more done there than at home - just hope nursery is open.
As for babies I chnage my mind daily.
Financially it would be better now and defer uni for a year, but I have no idea how easy it would be to defer (assuming I am offered a place in the first place) But then there is the whole thing of it obviously being harder going to uni with a year old! even though boys will be 5 and at school by then.
There are 100's of more complication and if's buts and maybes I just don't know

DH had a hospiatl appointment today I took the boys to my mums and the car got stuck! I was so pi$$ed off but there we were stranded! We were all set to stay the night but thankfully I got the car free in the afternoon so we managed to get home 

How is everyone?
Emma I hope things are improving for you?

Deedee its been a long time how are you?

Shahina - I had pyschosexual counselling which was set up for me through my family planning clinic and I also used dilators that I was given after seeing a gynea at my local hospital to rule out any physical reasons for my vag (which there isn't)

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Well, isnt this getting a bit of a pain in the butt now! 3 days and I am already fed up of fighting my way into nursery and work through the snow   The nursery closed on Wednesday and DH actually did not behave stupidly and try to get in. My friend (who also lives in the same street) called me to say not to bother even trying to get to work as she had just made an attempt and had to turn around. So,we took the girls out sledging for about 20 minutes before they got cold and whingey! I met the same friend up the hill and we decided to make another attempt to get to work as she'd heard people from a really rural location had made it! ...we got to work at around 11.45 and everyone was sent back home at 3pm. Nursery re-opened yesterday and after a scary drive into their car park, I made it to the office - an hour later than usual! 

We're expecting another heavy bout of snow on Sunday, so could be back to square one with the trip to work again on Monday - oh joys! 


Claire - Oooooo, the new ticker is so exciting!!! You could have done with being snowed in, in a few weeks time   Lucky DH   I bet he's walking with a skip....for now! Good Luck this cycle. I've got everything crossed for you xxx

Donna - Hope you make it into college today. Perhaps a different 4 walls will help you get the essays done and give you some space to have a think about everything xxx

Shahina - I overcame the vag myself aswell. My issues were more with internals, smears, tampons, dildo cams, etc!  I attended a few relaxation classes to learn breathing techniques. The nurse at my surgery gave me a little plastic speculum to practice with at home and I eventually overcame my fears of having to insert things "down there"...all of that was in preperation for me to have IUI or IVF as I didnt appear to be ovulating - or not often anyway!!! Just as I was ready to start treatment, I found out we had managed it naturally. 

Emma/Deedee/Laura/Kath - Hope you are all well xxxx


I'm off to get a nice bowl of porridge x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi all
i m ok. we are snowed in, but its not so bad! but its really cold. 
Requested copy of my file from the clinic which i received the another day. I still havent managed yet to get appointment. they are all booked up until early february. 
I havent yet returned to work finding it difficult to get my head around going back and listening to babies crying all day long. but i am sure i will over come it. i worked there for a long time so it shouldnt be that hard. 

Good luck Claire with this cylce hope it works well for you. 
hello to everyone else!


----------



## tilly mint

Hello Ladies,
Sorry to interrupt the thread but I could do with some help. I'm due to have a vaginal scan at the end of the month and am beside myself with fear about the whole thing. I've always had a problem with anything being inserted 'down there' and have so far avoided smear tests/tampons etc. because I feel I won't be able to do it. I knew this part of the treatment would happen eventually, but I now have a scan date and it seems more real now. There isn't anyone I can talk to about this apart from my husband, but I am hoping someone here will be able to offer some help of how to get through it. I am trying to focus on the bigger picture and what we are hoping to achieve at the end, but I can't see pass this hurdle.
Sorry for the large post, but I assume many girls on here have been through similar things. Any help would be very appreciated as this doesn't just feel like slight apprehension that I imagine most people feel before an internal examination.
Thanks for reading, any advice is very welcome.


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

Happy New Year!!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas??

Well we finally got moved into our new house, we moved in 3 days before Christmas so it was quite a frantic time, but we absolutely love the house, so much space after being crammed into a one bed flat for the past 4 years!

Sooooo now that we're moved and into a new year and DH turning the big 40 this week we've been talking about adding to our family.  As some of you may remember I had been using dilators on/off when not in pain for the past year or so, but have been pretty lax the past couple of months (there always seems to be an excuse not to use them for me!).  I really need to get back to using them and need help from you ladies.

I need to overcome this vaginismus for us to even think about TTC, I know we could have IUI but even then the specialists would need access and I was supposed to have a dildocam back in September and haven't had it yet as can't overcome more than the 2nd size of dilator each time I get to that I freeze and stop using them and have to go back to square one.

It's very upsetting for me and I know DH doesn't want me to force myself to use them, but we've decided it's not something we can put off now that we're moved (the flat was another excuse).

Can of you lovely ladies please give me hints/tips/advice about how you overcame your problems

Donna, Emma, Deedee, Claire, Annie, Kath - hope you are ok??

Shahina & Tilly mint - hello nice to "meet you" 

Sending hugs to all  

Laura
xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Laura and Tilly,

Thought I would reply to you both as your posts are very similar.

Firstly I found that the dildocam was far easy then I expected and easier then inserting Dilators at home. I think that becasue ti is done by experts and they know exactly what they are doing and use lots of lube it just goes in fine.
The dildocam is actually very thin.

I also found Dilodcams and IUI easier in some ways than inserting at home becasue I really wanted children and any discomfort I felt would be worth it if I got pregnant - thats how I looked at it anyway and for me even though I was using dilators before having IUI it was the IUI and all the internals that finally 'cured' me

Advice for inserting dilators, use lots of lube you can never use to much. I also inserting them in the bath and this helped me.
A large glass of wine as also helped some of the other ladies on here.

Hope some of this helps.

Laura that is fab news about the house 

Right I feel ill and I'm having nightmares with my laptop, usb, college work. Don't think I am going to get assignments finished and I 'm feeling really stressed :-( which is probably why I feel so tearful and have come down with a cold

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Laura, Tilly, I agree with Donna that lots of lube works a treat, and also that the dildocam is nowhere near as bad as the dilators it really is thin and done by the experts.  What worked for me was a relaxing bath first, a glass of wine too, and not putting pressure on myself to progress to the next one.  Plus as Donna says the focus to have a baby was overwhelming, so focus on that rather than the procedure.  Good luck.  We've all been there, and we've all overcome it, you will too. 

Donna, sorry you're getting stressed.  I hope you break the back of the assignments soon, you'll get there! (and get top marks!)

Buzzy, have you got a date for early February?

Laura, great that you've now moved in. 

Hi Annie, Emma, Deedee.

Not much news here.  We're praying that there won't be any more snow as I am sick of it!  If there is, nursery will be closed and I have very little left in the house for Harry to eat now that he's insisting on eating most of his food by hand, I am totally clueless about what to make him.  I've ordered some finger food books from Amazon but they're being sent to work next week (another reason I don't want to be snowed in at home), does anyone have any ideas other than waffles/fish fingers, sandwiches and omlette that he would like and can eat himself?!  Can't believe he'll be 1 in less than 3 weeks!

Anyway, Harry is trying to take the escape key off the keyboard again so I'd better shut down before he manages it.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

How about pizza? can make your own one with all Harry's favourite things on it. Could make wraps instead of sanwhiches.
I'll have a think and come up with some more, other that just give him his dinner and let him get on with it. It will make a mess but its the only way to learn 

x x x


----------



## tilly mint

Hi Ladies,

Thank you  very much for the advice and nice welcome I received. There have been alot of tears in my house this weekend, but many things you have all said have really helped me. I have spent lots of time back tracking on the 49 parts of this thread and most of your situations are so similar to mine, that just finding out I am not the only one who feels/has felt this way has been a great relief.
So, I'm trying to tell myself that I have to put faith in the expertise of the people who carry out these procedures, and hopefully it will be worth it in the end to get to where we want to be.
Of course, I still expect to be in a state of high anxiety on the day,but nothing can be more painful than being childless for the rest of my life.

So big thank you to Kath for the quick and helpful pm, and Donna and Claire for all your advice. You all really helped me when I have no one I can really tell all this to (apart from my husband who has been great).

Hello Laura, you look lovely in your photo and I wish you all the luck in the world with what you are going through.


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

tilly mint: You are most welcome, glad i could help.  
Claire; havent yet comfired for the date in february. waiting for the clinic to re opened. they got snowed in and they had no one anwering their phones all week. My DH is behaving strange though, he said maybe we should just accept its not  going to work, that it doesnt matter what they say... I got a copy of my chart. but  none of their written notes are  in it which is very strange. my blood tests are in it. but thats it  bit disappointing. 
how do you face going back to work after a failed treatment.? how difficult can it be?  
hope everyone is keeping warm and well 
Kath


----------



## AnnieR

Morning Ladies!


Is anyone else doing a sunshine dance? Fighting my way to nursery and work every day is becoming rather tedious!


Claire - Donna'a advice is spot on. I serve up everything to Layla (spag bol included) and off we go! She spoons half and uses fingers for the rest! Pasta dishes are always a winner with my little people. Can make the hands rather messy, but nice and easy to pick up and you can add any old thing to it!Cheesy pasta with with carrots or broccoli is the fave at the moment. Heinz do a cheese sauce in a pouch if you want an easier cooking life! I used to make cheese sauce in huge batches and freeze it into ice cubes. Yesterday I did chicken breast, boiled potatos, peas and carrots. Layla ate most of that with her fingers - peas included! I put baby gravy on hers to moisten the chicken a smidge. Crumpets are another winner. Especially with cheese and beans! Layla grabs the crumpet with her hands and I help her spoon in the beans! 

Are you planning a little party for the upcoming birthday boy? 



Donna - How's it going with the essays?


Buzzy - Going back to work will be hard. I had to sit next to two women who were pregnant in my office. That was a real low point. But, you get through it. The ladies on here were a real tower of strength. I dont know how I would have coped without their support at times - so make sure you come on here and rant when you need to. I know it might seem like the impossible right now, but some of us are shining examples that it does come to us eventually and it will to you too xxxxx


Tilly - My main issue was a fear of anything internal. I couldnt have a smear, use tampons or go anywhere near a dildocam. I managed to overcome it myself in the end. A nurse gave me a small plastic speculum to use at home. I guessit worked in a similar way to the dilators foe me. Every couple of days I would try and get a bit further with it. Then I was trying tampons etc. Donna's advice of using ALOT of lube is on the mark!  I'd be happy to talk more in depth to you about how i got over my fear xxx

Laura - the new house sounds fab!!! The same aplies to you lovely - I'd be happy to talk more about how I overcame my internal fear!


Love to Emma & Deedee


Off for brekkie!


----------



## goblin1975

Aaaaaaaaaaaargh I hate this weather!  After an hour struggling to go a few miles, I had to turn around and come home (which took another hour) and I am now missing a very important meeting, just hoping noone else was able to make it. 

Annie, thanks for the ideas.  Where do you get baby gravy, I haven't seen that?!

Donna, how are those essays coming along?

Hi to everyone else.  No big "party" we figure he's not old enough to appreciate it, just some family, a cake and some presents.  But I'm mega excited, my little boy will be 1 two weeks on Friday! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

wow - that has gone so quickly!!!

I had a real hair raising drive into work today! It took me 5 attempts to get off the drive way, skidded down my street and then I had to summon all of my bravery to get up and down a hill to the nursery. The car infront of me skidded out and I was nearly in tears!!! It took me over an hour to get to work and now i have to do the same all over gain to go back and get the girls!!!

Heinz do the baby gravy. Same style pouches as the cheese sauce. They do chicken, beef and pork gravy I believe - good stuff! I think Cow 7 Gate do it aswell you know!


One of my best friends had a little boy this morning, so I shall be making a skiddy trip to the hospital tonight to go see them. I just had a picture text through and he's the most gorgeous newborn I think I have ever seen! ...aaah, the excitement of a new one...love it!


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

Well i am going back work on Friday. Thanks for all the support and posts over the last few months. We have appointment to see Consultant in February. and We decided that we would try again. but not going to think about it to much, for the moment. 
Annie R. hope the roads clear up for you and your journey back for girls wont be to much..  also pour some salt on your drive way, we where doing that, just using table salt, prevents the slipping! 
Hoping that the weather improves soon, looking forward to warmer weather. 
talk soon 
Kath


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello all,

Sorry I am reading just mega busy

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Thought I'd have loads to catch up on but seems your all as busy as me.

Hope everyone is well, more snow forecast for wednesday but I'm really hoping it misses me!

I'm doing a 10 min presentation tomorrow so feel really nervous about that. Its on PND so a subject I feel confident about but I'm still craping myself especailly as tomorrow is the first week!

Hope to be back properly later in the week

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm here! - but busy as everyone else seemingly. 

Good luck with the presentation Donna x


----------



## goblin1975

It’s so quiet on here!  I guess we are all busy!!

Kath, how are you feeling about things now?  Have you made any progress with discussing next steps? 

Donna, how’s college?  How are the assignments coming along?  I’ve seen your updates on **!  How was your presentation?  I had to do one the same day funnily enough (mine went really well). 

Annie, how’s things with you?

Hi Laura and Emma.

As for us, ticking along.  I’m cd15 now and still waiting to see if I’ll ovulate or not!  Looks like DH might get his 17 times, as we’re doing every other night!   Harry is a grumpy guts too, he has a viral rash all over his front and back and last night he positively refused to go to sleep, he’s usually off in the land of nod by 7.15pm but last night he cried and grizzled (mostly downstairs with us) until 9.30pm .  Even calpol didn’t help…  Good job it wasn’t designated as a baby dancing night isn’t it!!  

Oh and I had a major barny with my boss .  For the first time this week I’ve had to take Harry to the doctors in work time and she went mad, said I’d had far too much time off lately.  Well the only example she could give was when it snowed, and everyone was off then including her.  So I got very angry and very upset as she was rude to me too infront of everyone and so we had a bit of an argument in a meeting room… anyway she did apologise but said she had to treat everyone the same, to which I said that that didn’t really encourage individuals to go out of their way to do their job over and above what was expected (which is what I usually do) which I followed up with a string of examples.  And what happened to family-friendly?!  Hope she felt bad, I’m sick of the way she treats working mums. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire you go girl! you really told you boss and good for you! your allowed time of for Harry and shouldn't be made to feel guilty about it! I hope you made her think and that she feels really guilty!
Also well done with the babydancing every other night is very impressive! DH hardly seem to do it at the moment :-(

My presentation went well I passed so really pleased with that, I have another Level 3 distinction under my belt!

Interviews are coming in I have 3 out of the 4 I applied for so far! they start on the 1st of feb so feeling very nervous about them! I need to read up on midwifery subjects that have been in the media but struggling to find any!

Assignments are being thrown at us left right and centre never get a break as 1 finishes another starts and sometimes we have quite a few on the go at the same time!

Oh don't think I told you but at DH's last appoitnemtn with a neurologist he discharged him! because he can't find anything wrong! we have complained and are waiting to be refered to another hospital of our choice by DH's GP.

Big hello to Annie, Emma, Deedee, Kath and Laura hope your all well

Right best get back to the maths

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Aaah, there you all are! 

Claire - Huge pat on the back for you  .... I know exactly what it is like to work for someone like that and it's almost a victory for all Mum's when you hear stories where someone has said "you're out of line" Good for you. I hope she did feel bad, really stupid for raising it and thinks twice before doing it again! 

That rash was probably irritating ickle Harry. I think I was allowed to give Layla some Piriton when she had hers. Stopped the itching and irritability and made her sleep rather well too! 

Come on eggs - OVULATE!!!! I shall do a little ovulatiion jig in my chair for you...well no-ones in yet, so I can!!!!

All ready for Master H's big day I cannot believe the baby of the team is turning one already! 


Donna - Wow, how exciting! 4 interviews! You're going to absolutely bowl them all over, I know it! Which is your preferred one? 

How frustrating for you and DH. I hope you get a referral to another hospital really quickly. Is he still suffering as much or has there been some improvements? How are the boys doing? Still enjoying nursery?


Love to Kath, Laura, Emma, Deedee ....


The girls are both fine. Layla is just blossoming. She is such a scrumptious little girl - I ADORE her! Well, until she's teething anyway   She's saying lots of little words now, understands quite alot of things you say to her... its all going so fast again  

Hannah finds out which school she will be going to in 3 weeks. I have got complete butterflies about it already. My first choice school is completely out of our catchment and probably a long shot - but we had to try! I'd be happy with our second choice, I just want to know NOW!!!  She's looking so grown up all of a sudden...  How is it possible that I have a school starter? It was only 5 minutes ago I was on here crying that I couldnt get pregnant! 

Still enjoying her performing arts class at the weekends, not so much the swimming unless they get some free play in the splash pool   She got her first party invitation of the year (here we go again!). It's a Pirate & Mermaid theme. She's steadfastly refusing to go as a pirate of course as that would make my life far too easy. All her little boy friends have Pirate costumes we could borrow. I thought it would be rather cool to go as a girl pirate aswell!  Instead I've had to hunt down and fork out for a mermaid dress!!! No - making one was not an option. I cant even sew on a button! 

Someone asked me last week if I'm giving her a party this year. Her birthday is not til MAY!!! 

Did I tell you DH surprised me with a weekend away in London?. Its at the end of February, so I'm counting the days to that! 

We've got brochures for the Maldives that we're looking at. It's our 10 year anniversary next summer and we're thinking of going there for a week - on our own!!! eeeek!!! I dont know if i can go that far from my babies!!!!! ....yet a week of sleep and in paradise...hmmmm!!!! 

All of us are buzzing with excitement about our group summer holiday in June. We know the kids are going to have such a great time and be excited to all be together. I'm excited about just getting to the airport!!!! 

anyhoo - enough of me for now! hi-ho Hi-ho ...off to work I go!


Have a good weekend xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shahina

Just want to say a BIG thank you to all the lovely ladies on this board who have responded to my post.
I'm going to see if I can overcome vag. Here's hoping.

My laparoscopy was cancelled and now i have to wait until March to get my tubes unblocked.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Shahina


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Shahina, how frustarting that your op was cancelled I hope the wait isn't to bad for you ((hugs))

Annie I loved reading your post you sounded so upbeat and have so much happening this year (as alwasy lol)

I only have 3 interviews so far I haven't heard anything back from the 4th yet. My prefered choice is the 3rd place I am being interviewed for!
Off out after college on tueday to try and find a suitable outfit!

I am very very stressed at the moment and as usual not coping well I am beginning to wonder if I have made the right choices (you know how I love to doubt myself)
For every assignment I get handed in I get set 2 more its getting rediculous!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Hope you're having relaxing Sundays.  I'm nursing a hangover !

Donna, you are amazing, and doing so well, no doubting is allowed!!  Hope you find a killer outfit!

Annie I agree, what an upbeat post, it made me smile!  And yes you do have a packed year ahead as always!! 

Shahina, what a pain about the op, the nhs can be dreadful sometimes.  My uncle was supposed to have an op a few days ago, he went in the night before, no problems, took the pills they gave him, but come morning there was no bed for him for after the op so he was sent home and told "the consultants secretary will write to you".  Appalling!  He's 78 and in pain!!!  I hope you don't have to wait too long for another appointment, I know how frustrating the ttc journey is and any delay isn't welcomed! 

DH and I went out for a meal last night and I drank WAY too much, I am really suffering this morning.  Harry was crying in the night and I tried to sort him out but in the end had to get DH as I felt too sick!   I had a temp hike this morning, really hope it's post-ov temp and not alcohol warming my system!! 

Anyway, almost time for Harry to start waking from his nap, so I'd better go.

Hi to everyone else.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

ha ha ha - you can tell I was alone in the office when I posted that message! I hadnt spoke to a human being for hours! I got a bit carried away!

Claire - oooh, fingers crossed it was post ov. Has DH been released from his dancing activities for this month now   I shall commence my own type of dance for you - the BFP type!

Donna - You're doing incredibly well. Just stay foucsed on the here and now. Dont allow your thougts to escalate too far into the future as I think thats what you might find overwhelming. You've proved to yourself you can handle it - it shows in your fab exam results. Take it one step at a time and before you know it, you'll be qualified and working at your dream job! 


Shaina - how dissapointing. Chin up Lovely. We can help you work on the vaginismus in the meantime xxx



I'm off for brekkie. Back later!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Hope everyone is well on this wet drab day!

I am feeling very run down and sorry for myself, I also think that I suffer from POST mentrual syndrome. The last couple of months I have been feeling rather upbeat and happy leading up to AF and during but around CD 7+ I start feeling exhausted, depressed, overwhelmed and have in creased appetite to list a few! I googled it and it appears other suffer like this to but  I haven't as yet found anything to suggest a vit or herb I can take to combat the symptoms becasue I get very very low so don't really want to feel like this every month.

Emma I hope you are well and your run fo bad luck has ceased.

Deedee how are things overseas?

right bettre get back to the assignments.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, sorry to hear about the post-MT, there's always something for us ladies isn't there!!

Annie, no sadly the baby dancing resumes tonight, it wasn't ov, don't know what I was thinking.  I thought I would have some fertility after doing what I did with the pill and metformin, what a laugh!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well.

Harry is poorly today, he had a fever this morning when we got up, and my mum's just rung in a panic as he's got a high temp again.  I'm just dreading her saying I need to come home after last week's altercations with the boss ............................. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Poor Harry is he teething? Is your mum giving him calpol that should bring his temp down. I hope you don't need to go home but if you do then your boss shouldn't give you any trouble as your allowed time of for Harry. Can tell she doesn't have any children!

Don't dispear about OV it will happen ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Thanks Donna, haven't entirely give up on ov, just not as expectant as I was...  

Yes, he does have a tooth that looks like it will break through shortly, he also has a cold and cough.  His temp this morning was 38.5 but it went right down after calpol, and when the calpol wore off it was up to 38.4 but as it was too soon for another dose, I asked my mum to give him nurofen.  He seems chirpier again but has eaten no breakfast or lunch but had two thirds of both of his bottles today plus some water...

I hate him being poorly and I hate being stuck away from him too. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hope Harry is feeling better tonight. Its horrible when they are poorly and there is nothing you can do. If he has had milk and water then he has taken what he needs. His appetite will soon increase, hope he sleeps well tonight ((hugs))


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Donna - I suffer with PMT. I get weepy, have mood swings and my appettite goes through the roof. When I first joined the vag team I did a sort of diet, very similar to the GI one Claire did. I found keeping my blood sugar levels at an even level worked wonders for those symtoms. The sugar highs and lows I would allow myself did not help the highs and lows of my mood! Might be worth looking into something like that?

Try not to dwell on it or allow it to consume you. You stay focused on the things you are achieving right now xxx


Claire - How's Harry today? Isnt it the hardest things in the world knowing they are at home poorly. You feel guilty that you're not there to look after them and give Mummy Cuggles, yet you have no choice but to be at the office. The guilt is torturous at times. 

Someone in the office announced they were PG yesterday. I am in no way jealous or contemplating having a 3rd, just sad that that its all gone so fast. I was sat playing with the girls yesterday and wishing I could have found a way to be at home with them more. I wont get this time back again and its such a magical time. I pulled out the video footage I have of them both as newborns and I can barely remember them like that. It's cruel how you forget so easily! 

Perhaps its because Hannah is starting school this year. I could cry already. She's all grown up and she was my miracle baby! She should stay that way forever!!!!! 

I'm a sentimental old moo sometimes. I'm off to get toast and marmite and kick my hormones into touch - ha ha ha!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Aw Annie, that was sentimental!  But just think, you have so many magical moments to come - first day at each school, exams, graduations, marriages, grandchildren - as well as all the mini magical things that happen every day and will continue to!!  Hope the marmite helped!!

Donna how's the college work this week?

Hi everyone else.

Well as for us.  Gaaah.  I have had no sleep.  I'm at my desk considering coffee (I hate coffee, but a mummy colleague has offered me a very strong cup).  Harry's temp was up and down all day (down through meds) but last night it wouldn't come down, he wouldn't settle except on me, complete mare, then about 2am he was really cold so I felt I had to cuddle him on the sofa to keep him warm.  He no longer has a fever so is at nursery but only took 4oz of his morning bottle.  My poor little boy. 

There's a tooth coming too I think.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire - Oh Harry, thats proper poorly...poor ickle pickle. How is he today? Hope he's better for his special birthday. How are your plans coming along for that? What pressie have you got him? It's my Niece's 1st birthday next week. I'm looking for inspiration!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Just a quick one, my dad is entertaining Harry.  Nursery rang a few hours after my last post yesterday as his temp was 40C but calpol had brought it down, but when I arrived to collect him to take him to the docs, it was back up to 39.9 and he was a bit floppy.  I was so frightened, rushed him into the doctors, even the nurse looked aghast.  Anyway turns out he has tonisllitis and a chest infection, so more antibiotics for us.  I've had to take the day off so I am prob in the bad books at work too.

Annie, for Harry's birthday we have - ball pool and balls, the wooden activity cube from Mothercare, some Fisher Price Little People bits (the bus and the ark) and a book.  

Right better go.  Could do with some kip really but it's not looking likely.  Had another night of virtually no sleep.  I wouldn't need any acting skills to star in a zombie movie right now.

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All

hope everyone is keeping well. Just pop in to say hi! I am back in work just finished my second week at work, and its going ok. If i dont talk to anyone about it. 
We have an appointment to see the consultant at the end of February. so that should be ok, at least i can put some closure in my mind, so hopefully it will eased the pain a bit. 
Starting to think more ahead now, and staying positive, and trying just to accept  that things do go wrong and we never have any control over things. 
We hope to do another cycle in April all going well and depending on if the clinic can fits us in, but also depending on what the consultant says.
Claire: i hope Harry is ok, you must of got a terrible fright when he went all floppy!! I hope you are ok 

Donna - I take Agus Castus ( i hope i spelt it right) take it when i am due AF around the dates, I find it works for me, i am not as depressed or weepy, or want to strangled the staff member that is driving me insane   , or maybe its just me it works on, but seems to do the trick ! have you ever tried it 

will pop in again soon 
take care
kath


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - ooo, poory Harry. I hope the antibiotics are kicking in now. No wonder his temp kept spiking. Give him a huge cuddle from me! 


You've given me some ideas for my Niece's birthday next week now! I wanted to get her a kicthen, but my SIL has got it for her! 


Kath - Well done Lovely - you're sounding more positive about everything. Hang on in there until the appointment in February. Fingers crossed it will be good news when you see him/her and they get you on a new cycle asap! 


Donna - How are you doing hun? Busy working? 


Emma, Deeedee, Laura - Morning!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Yes busy working and I have my first of 3 interviews on monday so busy stressing about that.

Claire poor Harry he is in the wars I hope the antibiotics are kicking in, love him!
Sod your boss! easier said than done though I am sure.

Annie why don't you get your neice bits to go with the kitcken, food kettle toaster etc?
ELC do  nice fairy boot thing with little people which might be nice if the people aren't to smal.

How is everyone else?

Kath nice to hear from you hope the consultant is positive in feb.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna -Wishing you lots of luck with the interview on Monday - you'll be brilliant xxx

Claire - Hope Harry is making a speedy recovery and that you've gotten some more sleep xxx


Wishing everyone a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello all,

Is it Harry's birthday today?

[fly]Happy 1ST Birthday Harry(bags lol) [/fly]

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Aw thanks Donna.  Harrybags is indeed 1 today!   He's also much better following his tonsillitis and chest infection!  I even had a good nights' sleep... long may it continue!

Good luck for the interview on Monday incase I don't get on here before then.

Still no ovulation and cd23 so my plan of metformin and the pill doesn't seem to have worked.   I'm a bit surprised I didn't ovulate actually, I thought I would for a few months first.  Ah well, I guess I need a new plan.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Glad Harry is better and able to enjoy his birthday. x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Happy Birthday Harry!!!! 

Claire - How was the special day? ....I ovulated on day 26 with Layla, so you never know! Are you going to make an appointment to see your GP if it doesnt happen or give it another month? 


Donna - GOOD LUCK!!!! hope it all goes well today xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Having a complete mare here again.  Harry is now sick.  He started throwing up on his birthday (it was not how I envisaged it) and was sick everywhere, and has been sick on and off ever since, mostly at night.  i wonder if it's the antibiotics.  He will eat small amounts of solids but he won't have any milk and is off water too.  It took a concerted effort all day yesterday to get him to have 13 oz of fluids.  DH taking him back to see the nurse again today, luckily he had the day off or I would have had to incur my boss's wrath.  Don't know what I'm giong to do tomorrow, I feel totally stuck between two worlds and I'm so worried about my lil boy. 

My parents have gone on holiday today for 3 weeks too, so I have no back up whatsoever.  *&%£.

Annie, I'm on cd26 today funnily enough.  I don't feel like anything is happening to be honest, no ewcm or anything.  Actually I think it's someone up there's way of telling me I couldn't cope with 2 children.  Perhaps it's for the best.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire so sorry to hear Harry is poorly again, was the nurse helpful? I am sure Harry will be fine in a day or 2 kids really do bounce back ((hugs)) sorry you are finding things tough at the moment, I really so sympathise with working mums because it is tough enough when your lil one is ill without worrying about having trouble at work to.

Today was very nerve racking and wasn't as formal as I had expected (thankfully) I did ok I think in the tests and the group interview seemed ok, we had a debate about IVF!
They are being fair about it and interviewing everyone first before making final decisions so I'll find otu If I've been offered a place by 11th Feb.
400+ people applied, 155 are being interviewd and only 40 are chosen

Hope everyone else is well, Emma nice to 'see' you on ********

Hope we hear from Deedee soon its been ages!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!


Claire - Awww, poor ickle Harry. What a rotten time he's had lately. How did he get on with the nurse? 
You're sounding a bit down yourself. You must be exhausted - phsyically and mentally, with worrying about work and childcare. I can sympathise so much there. When the girls were poorly before Xmas and not allowed near the Out Laws house or nursery, I was vexing day and night about it. 

Donna - Yay you!!! Fingers crossed they offer you a place. It has enfuriated me for soooo many years how this country is crying out for Nurses, how a thousand people put themselves forward to do the job each year, yet there are only 40 places available. Drives me absolutely insania. When I applied for Midwifery school many moons ago it was exactly the same. 1000 applictions, interviewed 200 and only 20 places offered. It's just wrong.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

I am seriously tired today! I think it is the come down from yesterday and because I had to get up at 5.15 yesterday.
I have taken the day off college as it wasn't going to be very productive so I decided to get some work done at home but that is going slower than I had hoped.

Claire how is Harry? Also How are YOU?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning  

Looks like Layla may have picked up a tummy bug   When I collected her from Nursery on Wednesday they said she'd refused her lunch (sure sign all is not well), she refused dinner at home with me and then must have been sick during the night...but carried on sleeping!!! I took yesterday off work and I have to say I LOVED IT!!! Layla was absoluetly fine. She was dancing to The Wiggles as soon as she got up. I took Hannah to her Granny's so they could make cakes together as planned (without Layla interupting) and then I actually got my buggy out of the car for the first time in goodness knows how long and took Layla to the shops. It was like being on maternity leave all over again. I could cry having to come back today. 

Layla was fine all day yesterday and ate fairly well - but then was sick again in the night, last night!!! Whats that all about? Who ever has a tummy big where you just boff in bed? DH has managed to stay home this morning. I got to the office at 7.15!!! in the hope I can leave early and let DH get to work!


I have tickets for the Euro tonight. Do a good luck jig that the £85m is mine. Then I could sort all of us out! Our meets could be come rather grand affairs with that sort of budget  ...if only hey!


----------



## AnnieR

No £85m for me.....boooo!!!


Where are you all? Is all ok with the Vag Team?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie, how is Layla now? would of been nice to win all those millions eh

How is everyone?

Sorry been mega busy had another interview today which went ok but I didn't get a good feel for the place so it certainly isn't my 1st choice of uni

Sorry to be brief

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - She's not too bad thanks Lovely. Not sleeping brilliantly at the moment! I'm sure there's a new tooth working its way up. I'll be glad when they're all out! She's also moving on to the next room at the nursery. So sad...not a baby anymore  

When do you hear back from all of these Universities? Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## goblin1975

I'm here, sorry, just tired, busy, tired, busy.

Donna, when do you hear back from the universities??  I have everything crossed for you.

Annie, glad Layla is a bit better.  Re the night sick, Harry did this 4 nights in a row, just at night last week.  I thought it was the lying flat brought up the catarrh / phlegm from his stomach, especially with him being a reflux baby.  Did Layla have a cold?  Anyway, that's my theory!

We're mega busy too.  Harry looks like he has yet another ear infection but I daren't take anymore time off, my boss will do her nut.  I'm so angry I'm being treated like this, makes me very resentful.  Apparently she can't be family friendly as it's not fair on the people without a family... !  I could make a fuss, but it will only make my life worse in the long run.  Anyway, DH is going to try and leave early while I try and get a late appt this evening...

Still no ovulation here, I'm not sure what to do next.  Use my clomid in the drawer  or try the agnus castus herb.  I'm still not sure I could cope though.  Harry is not sleeping well, always seems poorly, we were doing controlled crying in the early hours because it's night after night after night now and is now def attention seeking!   

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sneaking in from college.

I hear from my first interview this week! The interview I had yesterday they said I will hear by march but to keep checking UCAS.

Claire so sorry you are having a tough time, it is so hard when they ill and as parents we break all the usual rules i.e not having them in bed with us etc etc then when they are well they play on it - well thats what my 2 do anyway.
It will settle down soon hun I promise.

We are having unsettled nights to but nothing like you girls thankfully. The blanket fairies have taken the boys comfort blankets - at Ryans request. Ryan seems fine with it but Callum is a little emotional.

I am so tired today I am not sure how I will do early shifts as a midwife! I think I will die

Right better so some work before I get caught

Hiya Emma, Deedee, Kath and Laura if you are reading.

Donna x x

P.S even without Annies Millions we need a meet up!


----------



## goblin1975

You're right Donna, he was in bed with us, on the sofa with us, etc. and now he's used to that!

Fingers crossed for some good news this week then from one of your unis!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning

Claire - I can utterly, utterly sympathise. We went through such a tough time when Hannah was around Harry's age. She was having ear infections every 2 weeks. I was surviving on next to no sleep and working - oh and we flooded! All of a sudden though, it just got better. When Hannah started feeling better, she slept better and it all fell back into place. Just rest whenever you can. Take naps at the weekends with him to re-charge. Do what it takes to keep you in good health. Everything else can wait. It will get better xxx


Donna - I caught the end of a programme last night on channel 4 about Midwives. I was picturing you being there in a few years! So excited for you. Got everything crossed x


Yes, we really must sort a meet! Weekends are better for me x


----------



## goblin1975

Well that was a laugh!  Not long after I posted to say I absolutely daren't take any time off for the ear infection appt I got a call from the nursery saying 2 x loose nappies meant he had to be collected!  So guess who's back in the bad books.  DH is off with him today, he had to call in sick (at my insistence).  I've just persuaded the nursery to take him back tomorrow.  Just hope he stays there this time!

Weekends are better for me too!  I have virtually no leave left!!!!! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Feeling very poorly here, have a rotten cold and infected tonsils!

Poor Harry. Has he been on antibotics? could be those giving him loose nappies.


Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hi Donna

Sorry to hear you're poorly!  Hope you're tucked up in bed.

Not been on antibiotics in the last week, so it wasn't that.  Anyway, I'm still not at work, one of our cars has broken down so I can't physically get there, so guess who's 'off sick'.  Another black mark against my name.  My boss would have gone ballistic if I'd told the truth.   And it's going to cost over £300 to fix.  

In other news, fertilityfriend thinks I ov'd 8 days ago.  I'm not convinced myself, temps don't seem very high.  Anyway only time will tell.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

OMG.  I am shaking.  I have just had a call from the nursery.  Apparently MIL has phoned there looking for Harry, wanted to know if he went there.  They wouldn't disclose the information, and she got abusive, said no child should be left in a nursery and I shouldn't be abandoning him every day, and that she was going to report me and report the nursery.  For what, I'm not sure.  What if she reports me to social services?  What if she makes loads of things up?

I had to walk Harry there today as the car is at the garage, I wonder if she saw me or something.  I have to walk back to collect him and I'm really worried now that she'll be hanging around.  Obviously the nursery won't let her near Harry but what if she confronts me on the street?


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG Claire thats terribel. What has DH said?

Don't worry about her reporting you. your a good mum and even if she makes stuff up social services will see she is the one with a problem so don't let that concern you you have nothing to worry about.

Not sure what to say if you see her later, maybe pick him up early just incase? sorry I don't know what else to suggest

(hugs)

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna.  DH has asked to leave work early so he will pick him up in the car, so I don't have to walk down there on my own.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Thats good! did he see MIL? ishe going to phone her to speak to her about it? She really is out of order! How dare she!
I'm fuming on your behalf!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

OMFG!!!! My eyes were bugging as I read that post Claire! I wonder where that has come from all of a sudden? I'd have been compleltely fuming and banging down her door to confront her with screams of "how dare you!!!" However - the ignore it approach is probably better. Dont want to stir up the frenzy she's gotten herself into over it! 

Donna - Get well soon. Lots of warm squash and painkillers is my recomendation! 


Big day for the R family today. We find out which school Hannah has gotten in to. Praying for the long shot 1st choice but would be happy with the 2nd! I can try and get through on the phone from 8.30! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, fingers crossed then.  Have you heard anything?

Donna, any news from the first uni yet?

I had a long chat with MIL's friend yesterday afternoon, who is also concerned for her mental state.  No idea what tipped this off specifically though, as we haven't spoken for 14 months, unless she saw me walking to the nursery yesterday morning.  I'm still worried though, I've put in a call to my HV to put it on their records just incase she does report me for some fabricated thing, just waiting for HV to ring me back.

Car cost over £300 to fix too, so I'm really in the mill.  Plus I have a sore throat and headache...   Could do without being at work really but I daren't be off again.  

Think this is what's known as a 'bad patch'!  Bring on the sunshine!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

So Annie?.............................


----------



## goblin1975

Are we going to be left all weekend wondering the fate of the school choice saga?!

Hello all.  Just popping on briefly while the boys are out on a (rainy) walk.

AF arrived today, 9 days luteal phase doesn't sound too good to me but hey at least that means I did ovulate  and I thought it was a weak one as my temp rise was so small it was hardly recognisable.  On to the next try.  VERY tempted to take 50mg clomid...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

I cant believe Annie hasn't updated us all talk about suspense!

Claire was you monitered when taking clomid? if not then I cant see the harm in taking it?

Donna x  x


----------



## Donna Taylor

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY ROBIN


----------



## emmadaffodil

aw, thank you Donna. Just in the middle of trying to get ready for a (tiny) birthday party for him. Got another one tomorrow.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning All!

Sorry - I was so excited on Friday, that I forgot to come back and update you all! Hannah got her 2nd choice! I was so thrilled. I was hearing of people who didnt get any of their choices and was freaking out slightly...but she's going to the one most local to us. I'll be able to walk there in the afternoons with Layla to collect her.

I drove her round there on the way home Friday. She has not stopped talking about it all weekend. She keeps saying "I cant wait to start big school"


Emma - How was Robin's party? I cant believe he's two already! 


Donna - How are you feeling?

Claire - Did you get to speak to the Health Visitor? I took Clomid when I was trying for Hannah when I was suppossed to be done with it....I can understand why you're very tempted. I'd read lots of stories on FF of women who had kept a stash of it after having their first and decided to take it again, so I thought, why not! 


Right - brekkkie time!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all

*Happy Birthday Robin*!   Sorry I missed it! 

Annie, excellent, how exciting! So, where are the details - what's the uniform like etc?

Donna, how are things with you?

Hi to everyone else reading.

Yeah, I've done it, I've taken the Clomid starting yesterday. I've only taken 50mg which I think is cautious as I was on 150mg when I conceived Harry. I've been irrational, tearful and moody ever since!! Oh, and I have a stinking cold and Harry has what looks like an ear infection AGAIN but DH is off today on leave so is taking him to the docs (phew). My parents are finally back on Friday, I just have to make it til then with no more time off... can I do it?! 

I was monitored on the clomid last time but we were all guns blazing for a BFP at the time and my cons was trying everything he could think of! 

Anyway, we will see. I've got LOADS in the drawer, enough to do a 100mg and a 150mg if I dared to.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Annie that is fantastic news!
Will Hannah be starting in year 1? I only ask because it will be easier for me if the boys stay at nursery until just before their 5th birthday but then they will miss out reception. Educationally I know they wont miss out because the nursery they are at will cover all the same things but I am worried about them being the new boys in a class that has already established itself.

Emma how were the parties?

Claire not surprised you are poorly hun you've had a lot on your plate. Hope you get an early night tonight. How is Harry? is it an ear infection?

Deedee how are you and your girls

I am FINALLY feeling better good job to as I have so much work to complete in the next week!
Really wanted some time off over half term as I feel so guilty at the moment I hardly spend aytime with the boys. Feel like the worst mummy in the world :-(

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire - I dont blame you for giving the Clomid a go. I would have done the same   Hannah is having problems with her ears again this week. We've had two nights of screaming out that she's in pain and she cant hear me very well. Luckily we have her referral with the ENT consultant next week - thank goodness! 

Her uniform is grey and maroon. They have a school jumper or cardigan they are required to wear, with the school emblem on it. I wish it was one where they have to wear blazers and boater hats, but alas no! Of course there will be pictures made available on the 1st day!


Donna - Hannah will be going into Reception. Try and stop her! Every day she asks if she's going to big school yet! and "Am I 4 today?" 

Pleased to hear you're feeling alot better x

You are soooo not a bad Mummy. Look at what you're putting yourself through to make life better for the boys. They are going to have such admiration for you when they're older and be so proud to tell their friends that their Mummy is a Nurse!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Robin's parties went well, thank you. I was exhausted afterwards though!

Annie - glad you got the school you wanted. We don't hear here until the end of April  but I know I'll get my 1st choice (they have to provide a space to anyone living in my village) so there isn't much suspense, thank goodness.
W will be going in September too. The school is tiny (80 pupils) and there are mixed age classes, so his will be a mix of Reception and Yr 1.

Donna - the boys will be so proud of you. I think you're being a fabulous role model for them.

Claire - all sounds horrible. Hope you and Harry feel better soon.

Have volunteered to help spring clean and tidy WE's pre-school this morning. What was I thinking!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I am so confussed about schools.
The boys will go in september next yearso they will be 4yrs and 10 months will they start in recpetion? or yr 1? Also will they do half or full days?

Thanks for all your support I'm just having a little wobble about it all! Had my med's increased to 20 mg :-( Taking 20mg/10mg on alternate days at the moment to see how that goes first.

Emma will there be photos of the birthday boy?

Claire how are things?

Best get back to the books

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I'd assume they'd start in reception Donna. Normally they start in the September after their 4th birthday. Your boys will just be some of the older ones in their year. 
Full or half days depends on the individual school. Here those born before March do full days from the start, and those born after March do half days until Easter.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Emma, this is all a different language to me! When will I apply? Christmas time?


----------



## Donna Taylor

The first Uni I had an interview for has rejected me :-(


----------



## AnnieR

Morning

Donna - aww, I'm sorry. Keep your chin up. It's only one of them. Dont let this knock your spirits. You're doing a phenomenal job. I've got everything crossed for you and behind you all the way x

Layla is going to start school when she is 4yrs, 11 months and 2 weeks old!!! She'll literally start and then turn 5 a couple of weeks after! Hannah is the opposite, she's going to be a young one in her year as she's a May baby. 
At Hannah's school I believe they all start at the same time, but they phase them in to full time over a two to three week period. So she'll start by going a couple of hours, then stay for lunch and so on. I think me and DH will be taking alternate weeks off work during the process! We should be receiving an invitation to an open evening soon where we learn all we need to know for September! Hannah should get a chance to go there for a visit too. 

I'm sure we were allowed to apply between July and the cut off date in early November. 


Emma - Oooh, I would have been first in line to sign up for a spring clean as I truly am that sad and love cleaning! How did it go?


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, just wanted to send you some hugs!   Fingers crossed for the next one.

Annie, sounds like you have your school plans all sorted.  I agree with Donna, sounds like another language to me!  Hopefully not as confusing as pushchair contraptions or I will be in a complete tizz when the time comes!

Emma, are you mad?!  If you want to volunteer to clean something, then pop on over!

How are our newbies getting on?  Kath, Laura, etc??  Don't be put off by our general chit chat!

As for me, rotten cold as I think progressed to a chest infection but I daren't make a GP appt due to my boss, how ridiculous is that!  I have an appt next Tuesday evening to discussing the recurring grossness of my hand warts so I'll have to hold out until then.  I have a painful skin cyst too, again I will have to just bear with it until then!  Can't believe it is like this!  I've just been put on another major project as well, so that will be more meetings that I can't miss or be for the high jump!

My parents finally return from their Antarctic cruise on Friday, I cannot wait!  I need some help!!  I'm cd5 I think, clomid affects seem to have neutralised.  I'm hot, but think that's my cold making me poorly!

Anyway that's enough moaning for one post!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Donna - How are you today?


Claire - You know me, always trying to keep one step ahead!....It sounds to me like you could really do with a break. It's been one thing after another for you with poorliness, work, MIL etc. Now the folks are homeward bound, is there any chance of an overnight visit from their dear Grandson? I'm pretty certain that just 1 night off would do you the world of good x

Well, i'm hoping to test that theory next weekend. DH & I are going to London from Saturday morning to Sunday tea time.  Both girls are full of colds and sleep has been minimal the last few nights. I just keep thinking of the silence of a hotel room next weekend. Breakfast and the papers in bed too I hope! 

Oooh - and for extra measure, I've organised a trip to a local hotel/Spa in the Cotswolds for myself and 7 friends as a Mothers Day treat for us all. We can check in to the Spa at lunchtime and stay there all day! Then we're staying overnight and plan to head home at a decent time Sunday morning to see our little people and Mummy's! Truly looking forward to that one! I phoned each of their husbands and cajooled them all in to childcare duties that weekend and paying for it   


Hmmm - Kath, Laura - how are you both? 


Right - off for brekkie. Hope it wakes me up as I am feeling rather like a zombie today. Early night is definitely on the cards!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Emma, what on earth is going on in L?!  I heard something rather alarming on the radio this morning.  Are you ok?

Hotel and spa both sound amazing Annie, lucky you!

Donna, how are you?

We do need a break, I totally agree, and have been told this by several people now.  It's just not practical though.  Harry is sleeping very badly at the moment and we're having a mare with his bedtime routine too so it's not a good time for a night away.  I am hoping my parents will have him Sunday afternoon for me though so I can have some sleep.  I am shattered.  When Harry wasn't waking me up last night, I was waking myself (and DH) up coughing.

Ah well.  I'm sure it's 'just a phase'...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Big hugs Claire, I am sure you will feel so much better when your parents are back.

Annie so envious of your mothers day treat! Couldn't phone DH for me could you lol. You have given me an idea though 

Claire - Emma was on the Radio!!!! talking about all that has happened 

Hope we hear from Deedee soon

Kath, Laura, Shaina how are you all?

right back to the maths for me

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

What, our little Emma was on the radio?!   Emma, I demand that you contact me immediately in one form or another to give me all the gossip!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yep - she was on the radio lol

Apparently they asked for the locals opinions, so she spoke to them and to her surprise they put her on air


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yes, I was on the radio. Just praying that nobody  I know actually listens to local radio, but you can't sneeze in this village without everyone knowing about it.  
There was a shooting, drugs related apparently. There were at least 10 police cars, some ambulances, and 3 helicopters once of which came down in a field very close by (I'm about 5/10 mins walk from where it happened). I spent the afternoon on the phone to my friend who lives right next to the crime scene getting updates.
They were talking about it on the local radio station a bit later and asking if anyone knew what was going on, and whether the roads were closed. I sent a quick text about it, and before I knew it they were on the phone asking me questions and then I was on air, but I didn't know I was on air at first and was very flustered by it all (I was on my mobile and mobile reception here is rubbish, and R was wailing in the background). 

Claire - sorry you're having such a tough time at the moment.   I'd like to say it gets easier but I'm not sure it does.

R  is driving me loopy at the moment. He just won't sleep. He kept wandering downstairs to put the tv on last night.  Then he is really grumpy in the day.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning

Can I join the tired and exhausted gang, as I am sooo in that category today   I had some freaky allergic reaction yesterday afternoon. It started off with my ear feeling hot (yep, weird) and the next thing I knew, I was covered in a rash! It got progressively worse until it was over my face. I took a slug out of a Piriton bottle I had in the cupboard following Layla's episode months ago and went to sleep. Got up twice to Layla and twice to Hannah as they are both full of cold an am barely functioning this morning! Rash seems to have dissapeared though...most bizarre!

I'm only here until 10.30 today as the Out Laws have a lunch engagement!!! So, it's going to be a looong day! Somehow, I need to wash and blow dry my hair with the two Divas under my feet, ready to go out for dinner tonight with 2 of my cousins. All I really want to do is crawl under my duvet and sleep for at least 24 hours!



Emma - You ickle celebrity! Perhaps they'll do a regular feature with you? Village Watch with Emma! 
Can you fit stair gates on Robin's bedroom door and/or at the top of the stairs? They're everywhere in our house! 


Claire - For me, it did get better. Once Hannah got to around 18 months, all the poorliness seemed to cease, she slept better and started staying with my Mum alot more often! Once I knew she was well and just taking the proverbial - we picked a weekend and dished out some tough love. Job done....just need to do the same with Layla now! 

Donna - Oooh, what idea have you got?


Right - off for a snooze...I mean work!


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

Thanks for asking after me, your chit chat doesn't put me off, it's quite nice to read, just haven't been onsite as much since the move.  We've been very busy getting the house the way we want it and at work I've been so busy after being "given" second full-time consultant to work for, so evenings recently have been spent resting as very tired.  I sometimes get a chance to check the post on my lunch, but can't reply to them for some reason the trust won't let me!

Still no further forward with the dilators, seem to keep putting it off on the days that I'm not in pain in case it starts my endo pain again, I'm hoping that the Ketamine trial next month proves I can tolerate it and if I can take that and it effectively "numbs" my perianal and vaginal areas then I may be able to perservere without causing myself more pain.

In other news (sound like a newsreader there lol) my cousin and his girlfriend have asked DH and I to be godparents to their baby who is due on 29th June, they had their 20wk scan last Friday and it's a girl, they've picked Imogen Leigh as a name for her.  They're really excited and we're chuffed to be asked to be godparents as neither of us have been godparents before.

Anyways how is everyone

Laura
xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Laura congratulations on your impending godparent status!   Pretty name, too.  Hope the Ketamine trial works out, fingers crossed.

Annie, has the freaky allergic reaction gone for good?!  How was your Friday night?!

Emma is a celebrity isn't she, now she's both a published author AND a radio reporter!  Very talented!! 

Well, I've cracked the night time sleeping (touching lots of wood) by changing him to one big nap at 12pm but now his lunch is before this instead of after his morning nap he's too grizzly to eat much!  I'm assured that this is a transition and he's between the two scenarios so I will have to persevere I think!

As for the ttc, I've had some major hot flashes while taking the clomid (and I mean, phew!), now cd10 and waiting to see if I will ovulate (and well) on this.  Baby dancing will have to resume shortly!

We had a good weekend, quiet but good.  Gorgeous Indian takeaway Friday night, with my parents who are back from their mega holiday (but off again in less than 4 weeks for 3 weeks in the Caribbean ) so a good evening was had by all.  Also bottled up another 29 bottles of homemade rioja so if a BFP doesn't show up in the near future, I will have plenty of consolation remedy at hand!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Home made Rioja!!! that's woken me up - I LOVE Rioja!!! If you pass Wiltshire anytime this year, please drop off a couple  

Alot of my friends little people slept 11-1 for their daily nap and then had their lunch when they woke up. Layla did a few times during the transition phase until she could manage to last until 12.30/1pm. She still does sometimes. 

She is one unhappy little girl at the moment. My goodness, she's hard work! Following me around the house wanting cuddles all of the time. I think she could be teething, but I'm not sure. All I do know is that I am willing her to perk up by Friday. She's with the Out Laws all day whilst I go to watch Deal or no Deal and then with my Mum all weekend...eeeek!!!!

Fingers crossed that the Clomid works some magic. The hot flashes must be a sign that it's doing something with your hormones! Bring on the baby dancing! 


Laura - Please come and let us know how the ketamine works out. Also got everything crossed for you xxxx


Donna - How are you doing?


----------



## goblin1975

Oh yes, rioja!  Enjoyed a bottle with DH last night actually, berating the fact that our bosses criticised us for taking so long to get to work yesterday.  Because of course we both really enjoyed sitting in stationery traffic due to snow while busting for a wee!

Poor Layla (and poor you).  Harry has days when he wants to be picked up until he's been picked up when he wants to be back down, at which point he wants to be picked up again!  Thankfully only lasts a day at a time though!  Could Layla have separation anxiety?  I blame lots of things on this!

Are you going to see DOND live?

Donna, you're very quiet for you, how are you?  Saw your ** post.  I worry too!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor




----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Hi Donna - thanks for the little wave. We know you're still with us now, if not posting. Hope you're alright. Sending you a big hug


Claire - Layla has been like this for about a week now. Yesterday afternon was the worst day I have ever had with her! A cousin of mine came to visit us for the first time with her twins and also brought her Mum along to meet the girls. Layla was in bed when they arrived and Hannah was on top form, showing off and being very good!
Layla then woke from her nap and it all went down hill instantly. She woke up crying and didnt stop until she went to bed last night. She was clinging on to me, crying, screaming to be taken into the kitchen for something to eat. I let her have her dummy (never normally, only for sleep purposes), I let her have biscuits and naughty ones too (party rings that my mother bought, I confiscated for treat time and she spied in the cupboard) and then to make me look even more of a bad Mother....she spotted a tube of Smarties (also confiscated for treat time) and I found myself letting her have them just to try and make her stop!!! 

All of the things I am usually quite tough on, I was just letting her have because it had reached the realms of plain ridiculous! Hannah was trying to get my attention to ask a question, Layla was clinging on to me and screaming. I was trying to talk above the pair of them and keep the conversation going. It was like something out of a comedy drama! 

To say I was mortified was such an understatement. I text my Cousin last night and apologised profusely. When DH got home I was so flustered and was saying "I gave her Smarties!"  I dont know what the hell happened! 

She then woke a couple of times in the night and I myself woke at 3am with the most excruciating period pains - yes, I am completely done in!

She's going to my friends this afternoon as Hannah has an appointment regarding her ears at the hospital. Luckily she's my best friend who has to love me regardless of my child's behaviour...so I'm not vexing about it. In fact I'm bloomin well looking forward to the peace! 

I just hope she perks up for the weekend. I'd hate her to be like that the whole time for my Mum...that would make me feel terrible  

Well - I feel so much better for getting that off my chest! Permission to laugh at me and my "drama"  

I cant believe you had that much snow again! The efforts in our part of Wiltshire were pathetic....I agree though. Who would actually choose to sit in traffic

...actually, given the chance yesterday afternon - I'd have taken it - ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Oh Annie!    Poor you!  I bet she'll be just fine with your friend and your mum.  Harry can grow horns sometimes but he reserves it specially for me.  He's as good as gold for my parents and the nursery!

Donna glad you're ok and reading.

I went to the docs last night about my infected skin cyst and got into trouble for not going sooner (I didn't go because I couldn't get an outside work appt sooner and didn't want to ask my boss for time off to go!) as the infection is spreading and quickly and I'll end up quite ill if it gets much worse .  So I'm on antibiotics, but pregnancy-safe ones 'just in case'.  Of course, I couldn't tell him I'd taken 50mg clomid this month and wasn't going to waste it incase I ov!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Well tonight I feel on top of the world! I had an interview at my first choice uni today and they phoned me toinight to offer me a place. OMG I could fly round the block.

Annie sounds like you deserve your weekend. How was Hannahs appointment?

Oh better go I can hear the boys being naughty and not going to bed so better go and see whats what

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning

Donna - Woooooo,Hooooooooo!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I am so, so happy for you! You thoroughly deserve this especially after all of the hard work you have put in.... 

WELL DONE!


Claire - Did you chart your temps this month with the Clomid? Any signs of ovulation? 


Hannah got on well at the hospital. I was sooo proud of her. She had to have a hearing test and she listened really well to the instructions. She had to have a little headset on, sit in front of a wooden boat with little wooden people lined up in front of it. Every time she heard a noise in the ear phones, she had to put a person back in the boat. She was really chuffed with herself that she managed all of them! 

The consultant said her hearing is absolutely fine, but she does has fluid stuck behind her ear drums. As it isnt affecting her hearing, they still dont want to give her grommets. She has to go back in 4 months time and check her hearing again. We'll also see if she has anymore infections during that time. 

Layla behaved wonderfully for my friend. We ended up staying for tea and she was happier than I've seen her in over a week! Hopefully, things are on the up with her!


----------



## goblin1975

*Well done Donna!* Excellent news, really proud of you!

Annie, glad the hearing test went ok and that Layla was happier again yesterday. I am charting temps (if you click on the ttc ticker it should take you there) but only cd13 so I wouldn't expect any ov just yet. We haven't even baby danced yet as I feel poorly with this skin cyst/infection and DH has a cold but we're going to start tonight (Harry allowing - it's his 12m imms today).

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi everyone

first of all Congratulations Donna. well done ! knew you could do it!!!!  

Sorry i haven't been in for a long time. been busy with work and to be honest staying busy is better for me then stay around the house thinking. end up thinking to much and it doesn't really help yourself......

OK news: well it is not great i am afraid to say. we had our follow up review appointment. and it was very disappointing. Basically I cant have a baby of my own.      I would have to use Donor Eggs. 
The drugs that i injected for the treatment didn't stim my ovaries enough so when i had EC the ovaries where to small, if they stim enough they usually hand down below the bowel so they are easy to get at. mine didn't so it is so painful to even talk about it i think i want to just curl up and die............ hoping that my pain will go away,  but i cant see that happening anytime soon... sorry to be a bearer of bad news i swear it follows me around.  
will be drop in now and again to see how you are all doing 
take care and good luck with your dreams
Kath


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

Well done Donna that's fantastic news  

Claire sorry you're not well, hope you feel better soon  

Annie, glad Hannah got on well at the hospital

Kath, so sorry to hear your news  

Having a lovely day so far, been to the metro centre for abit of retail therapy, bit tired now though.  DH and I have been talking about things, ie endo, vaginismus etc etc and he's just asked whether it's possible for me to have my next dildocam under sedation, does anyone know if this is possible??  Has anyone had one??

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend?

Sending hugs to all

Laura
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Thank you for all the congratulations! It gets better to becasue the conditional offer I have is lower than that stated in the prospectus so well chuffed! I have emailed to check its not a miss print though.

Kath so sorry It was bad news. ((hugs)) Allow your self time to grieve before thinking about a donnor egg.

Laura I am not sure about sedation but it is possible to take pain killers and so sort of relaxing medication ie vallium before hand.

Annie I hope you had a nice weekend despite the interuptions seen on **

Claire how are you feeling now?

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

Thanks Laura And Donna for your hugs means a lot........

Laura, have you tried taking AnitCalm? G.P. needs to prescribe it.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

How is everyone?

Annie are you on flood warning? - I hope not

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Kath - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Are they not able to up the level of drugs they gave you to stim the ovaries? It's seems so final so quickly. Like Donna said, give yourself some time to get your head around this new scenario. We're all here for you xxx


Claire - How are you all feeling now? 

Donna - Nope, we werent on flood warning at all surprisingly. Seems we only received a mild amount of the bad weather. I barely noticed any rain yesterday - only in London!


Our weekend away was lovely. Just what we needed. Some quality time for the 2 of us. I missed the girls, especially as Layla was teething badly and was under the weather. I was on the phone to my Mum constantly until bedtime! But - we did have a good time.

We saw Wicked, then went into China Town for a bite to eat (and a few drinks!), then we went to the Comedy Store (more drinks) before heading back to the hotel and passing out (thanks to th drinks)

An hour and half later we were woken very suddenly out of our drink induced comas, wondering who we were and where we were!!! Took us a few minutes to realise the fire alarm had gone off! I just threw my coat and boots on and went and stood outside with everyone else! 

It only took a few minutes to realise that it was a false alarm.  DH went straight back to sleep. I lay awake and watched the room spin for a while!!!!

We got home around 3pm yesterday. The girls had clearly missed us as much as we had them. Lots of cuddles yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Donna Taylor

How was Wicked? Dh and I are hoping to see it later in the year.

Slowly working through a pyschology essay, need to finish it today as needs to be handed in on wednesday.
I am so so hungry though

Claire how are you and Harry?

I text Deedee yesterday and she actually asked if she was still allowed to post after being away for so long - I told her how rediculous she was being. We miss her of course she can post!

Emma how are you?

Kath how are you baring up?

Morning Laura

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, sounds like you had a great time away (apart from the fire alarm!).  Poor Layla and her teeth (and poor you, no doubt!)!.

Donna, how's the essay going?

Deedee, if you are reading yes that is ridiculous!  I was only thinking about you the other day and wondering what had happened to you, so good for Donna for texting you!  I am positively looking forward to reading your next post!!

Kath, I agree with Annie, that seems very final!  I didn't respond to treatment initially (very stubborn ovaries!) and needed other things, more meds, etc.  I appreciate my story is very different to yours but I am surprised at the conclusion so soon.

As for us, aaaaaaaaaaaaargh.  Harry has a tummy bug.  I've been up all night changing diarrhea nappies.  It started with sickness yesterday morning and progressed to diarrhea by the afternoon, he's still very poorly this morning.  Luckily my parents have taken him, but I'm sat at my desk worrying!

My skin cyst hasn't gone either and I finish the antibiotics tomorrow.  I am so worried about asking for time off to go the docs, part of me thinks sod her, the other part thinks well they are downsizing and need to make 25% cuts next year, and frankly we can't afford for me to lose my job right now.  But my mum is on my case about my health as it's not great, constant colds, run down, tired, now this.  I want to sit in the corner and cry (with a couple of bottles of wine and a bag of revels)!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire I really feel for you but your mum is right your health is the most important thing. I know we all need money (be great if we didn't) but whats the use of having the money if you are to poorly to enjoy it or to enjoy Harry.
Is there no way you could afford to work P/T? even if it were for a different prehaps more child friendly company - if such a thing exists?
Big Big Hugs x x x 

Did I mention that my BP is still high? I am having ti monitered every month at the moment and I have a family history of High BP so I am concerned. Don't really want to be having a stroke or be on BP mediactaion from a young age. (like my mum)
I eat a fairly healthy diet - so I thouhgt.
Today I have been anal and added my all the salt and I am over the reccommened 6g :-( Looking at what I will eat tomorrow I am under the 6g but it is still obviously something I need to look at! I look at it for the boys but have never given it a thought for myself.

Also need to go swimming or pilates once a week but its finding the time!

The essay writing continues .......

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, sorry to hear about the BP.  My dad has high BP (controlled with medication) and we're like peas in a pod so I'm concerned that this will be an issue for me too.  How high is 'high' for you?  I too can't find the time for exercise!  Except for my wii!

My current employer says no to all PT requests in the department that I'm in, but I was thinking that I need a change of scene as it's very stressful where I work and it's not doing me any good (clearly!).  Unfortunately going part time AND changing employer would make for a huge salary cut as I'm at the top of my scale and very well paid so a normal marketing manager job would be quite a drop, followed by prorata for part-time... it's not hugely feasible but if the right job came along near to home then I would probably go for it... 

I'm starting to wonder if ttc is a good idea right now, too.  I'm very run down.  But on the other hand, I'm 35 this year, I have fertility problems so it won't be quick... and I don't want Harry to be an only child, I really don't.  I realised I felt this way the night before last when it was baby dancing night and I was in two minds whether to do it or not.  I'm just too tired to even do that, I'd rather have a cup of milk and go to bed!!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Again,

All I can say is Behaviourism aaarrrggghhhh

Claire, My Bp was 121/91 last week which had come down from 140/98 from 3 weeks previously. I need my 91 to be between 70-80 for my age. My Bp was always low before this to!

I understand all your concerns but you could always but TTC on a back burning for a few months while you get yourself well again and in top form, no point heaping extra pressure on your self (pot kettle I hear you all cry LOL)
I think you would benefit from a new job even if that was still part time.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire - I think this cold weather has alot to blame for people feeling low and run down. Once Spring comes, Harry will stop getting poorly so often (if at all), you'll get more rest and feel better and all will start to pick back up again. 

Is there any way what so ever that you can have a long weekend away? Or even just a night? Grab your Mum and come up to the Spa I'm going to next weekend. It's £66.00 per person for all day access to the Spa, a 30 minute treatment and bed and breakfast, all in the surrounding beauty of the Cotswolds. It'll do you the world of good. A real re charge of the batteries. 

Donna - it might do your BP some good aswell! Come on up with Claire! Come together! 

Come get some country R&R!


----------



## goblin1975

It's not good.  I had to leave work yesterday to take Harry to the docs as he was wailing nonstop, still having diarrhea, etc.  The doc thinks it is the stomach cramps causing him pain.  I've been up all night with him, he seemed better this morning so my mum's agreed to take him for me, but if he gets worse I have to go home.  My boss hasn't spoken to me this morning, she sits 2 feet from me and has just sent me an unfriendly email saying that I have to email her before I leave the office in future (she wasn't there, I left in a flap when my mum rang as I was panicking, I didn't even think of it I just asked my colleague to explain for me).  I'm sitting here trying not to cry.  My mum says I have to ring the docs about my infected cyst but I daren't ask for time off for that and I'm panicking about having to leave again today.  I am so tired and I don't know how much more of her reactions I can take.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire is there anyone you can talk to at work? HR or ER or something becasue they way she is treating you isn't fair. Find out where you stand legally becasue I am sure you are allowed time off for children being ill (not out of usual sick leave) and if you need your cyst looking at then I', sure the old bag cant stop that either.
She shouldn't be making you feel like this ((hugs))

Annie OMG that sounds bliss and a really good price! Is that a specail mothers day price?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire- Oh Lordie. I so feel your pain, I really do. I went through a terrible couple of months of childcare issues when I came back to work. Having a non supportive line manager is so difficult. 
Honestly though, I promise it will get better as Harry gets just that little bit older. It's just a case of weathering the storm. Use the nursery, your parents, DH. Harry will get past all this and 9-5 life can resume.
You have my entire support on this one. It really really wore me down too. I felt so tired, alone, guilty, torn - I really do get it. I just survived with alot of early nights, using my Mum at the weekends for a break and a whole lot of chocolate xxx


Donna - Nope, that rate is available all year round! Based on two peeps sharing x


----------



## goblin1975

Well, it's still not good.  I've had to take another 2 days' leave and he's still not better.  Still having diarrhea.  We had to take him off solids and milk (not that he wanted it) for 24 hours and give him diarlyte, but it hasn't stopped the diarrhea.  Today he has eaten 2.5 weetabix and 1/4 of an omlette only, plus 5oz milk this  morning and 2oz before bed, still not well.  He slept almost all day and night yesterday, h'es really weak and he's just not my little boy at all.  My boss is angry at me, I'm so close to missing a deadline, and so stressed I don't know what to do!  How on earth can he still be ill when this started on Sunday?!  I just don't know where this will end.  As a consequence we're not doing the deed either so that was a waste of clomid!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning

claire - My niece has the same tummy bug at the moment. She's been throwing up for over two days now and has the diarrhea. All she wants to do is sleep too. Sounds like quite a nasty bug. 

We're in the poorly gang too. I finally took Layla to the Dr yesterday after putting her irritability down to teething for over a week... and she actually has a double ear infection. YES - I felt incredibly guilty. To think I left her with my Mum last weekend when it was at its peak. Shame on me  

Can you do any work from home Claire? I'm sure its the last thing you want to do, but for this one deadline, whilst Harry is asleep? In the evenings when DH gets in?  You must be absolutely wrung out at the moment trying to manage it all


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all

Annie, poor Layla.  But don't feel guilty as ear infections are so hard to spot.  I don't spot Harry's until wax is literally pooling on his shoulder, as the other signs such as ear pulling he does all the time.

Thanks Annie.  He still doesn't seem much better, only had 2oz of milk at bedtime and wasn't interested in any solids but had 5oz this morning, will have to see how he goes.  My mum and dad have him today so at least I'm at work.  BUT on reversing out of the drive this morning to take Harry to my mums, I reversed into a neighbour's visitor who was also reversing out of their drive, so now my car is seriously dunched in at the back (lots of damage but driveable), plus of course I'm very shaken and Harry was very upset.  I'm on a course for 3 days next week so no idea how I'm going to get it to the garage for repairing.

Just want a new spell of luck, please!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Ah, Claire, now the ** comment makes more sense. For one awful moment I thought your boss had sommoned you in for a Big Talk or something. Hope you are ok. Car things really shake you up, don't they.
Will your insurer or the garage give you a courtesy car whilst yours is fixed? They'll usually give one for 2 weeks I think. 

Hope things pick up for you soon. At least it is the weekend soon.


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, that will probably be next week's trauma!!

I will be getting a courtesy car, it's just the logistics of getting the car to Letchworth and back again, etc.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Just what you don't need at the moment.

Hope they can fix it quickly (took 2 months for our car  , but that was a near total rebuild).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Big Hugs Claire back to post more later x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

How is everyone?


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

All is going ok here. Layla still isnt sleeping brilliantly. I think we had a couple of good nights and then last night she woke 4 times.... I am like a zombie today! 

I took the girls for hair cuts yesterady and put a fringe in Layla's hair. OMG - she looks sooooo cute!!!! So grown up! 

I've got my trip to the Spa tomorrow - yipee!!! There's 10 of us heading down there at around 11am. We're in the Spa all afternoon and then we've planned a sort of pyjama party in the evening! I cant wait! I'm hoping for some decent sleep tomorrow night! 


Claire - I'm sending you some Good Luck vibes and big hugs xxx....tell us all about the insufferable little man you met on your course!


Donna - How's college work going?

Emma - How are you and the boys?

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Sounds great Annie. Hope you have a lovely time (and no fire alarms!).

Claire - I'm also intrigued about the insufferable man. Did you come to blows with him? How is Harry now? And the car?

Boys are fine thank you. R is going to be looked after by a nanny one morning a week from next week. She's lovely and I've known her for a few years through toddler groups. It'll give me a chance to get organised and have a breather. I'm trying to organiuse W's birthday party at the moment - I thought I had ages and it is only a few weeks away.  Can't believe he'll be 4!

Hope everyone else is OK.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

[fly]    4 years old !!!!!     [/fly] 

How on earth did that happen where has the time gone

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all

Annie, hope you're having a lovely time!

Emma, that sounds great re the childminder.  I don't know how you have managed for 4 years without one!!!

Things have gone from bad to worse here.  First, I lost a filling as well as part of a tooth eating a biscuit (serves me right, I suppose!).  Then there was that awful man on the course he was just everything you could hate in a man, I spent 3 very long days in a team with him on the course.  Then to cap it all off, my infected cyst got worse so I went back to the docs yesterday morning, only to be referred up to the hospital where I spent all day.  They wanted to keep me in and perform the surgical procedure under general anaesthetic, but I didn't want to stay away from my Harrybags overnight, so the only option was to have it under local anaesthetic which was AGONY.  They kept saying "Are you sure you want to do this?" but there was no way I was staying.  Anyway, it still hurts now despite the painkillers, basically they had to cut it open and squeeze the infected goo out then wash it out.  But now I can't drive (on left shoulder so can't change gear without pain), can't pick Harry up, etc. and it will take 2 weeks to heal.  I also have to have it dressed every day so I've wasted half my morning at the nhs walk in centre today.  Goodness knows what I'm going to do about work next week.  Lots more black marks by my name.   Oh and I can't TTC with the meds they've given me, plus one of them temporarily impairs fertility - great!

OK moan over, hope all other campers are happy and well!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh Claire, you poor thing. What a time you're having at the moment.  Hope you manage to have a few days off work to recover.

Annie - hope you had a lovely weekend away.

Donna - glad you had a nice mother's day, sorry you're feeling glum today (**). Anything specific?

I'm stuck at home all week with sick children. W has chicken pox, R has D&V (umpteen horrible nappies yesterday). I hope that it because he's getting cp too and then  I can get them both over and done with. Better go and do something with them otherwise they'll just watch tv all day...


----------



## goblin1975

Euw Emma, that sounds horrible.  Did Robin get chickenpox?  Hope things aren't too miserable with the illnesses!

Where is everyone else?  Donna, are you still revelling in your future student midwife status!?  Annie, have you decided to live at the spa?

As for me, having another terrible time!  i went to the dentist this morning to discuss the issue of the missing bit of tooth and I need a crown, will cost £350-£480 depending on which option I go for!   Oh and AF arrived, giving me another 7 day luteal phase despite the clomid and the B6 supplement.  This is a new problem!  I can't decide whether to take 100mg clomid or whether to wait until I'm off the antibiotics and feeling a bit better in myself... I'm cd2 so need to decide by tonight.  Any words of wisdom, please make yourself known.

As for the car, haven't heard anything yet but now don't have the opportunity to take it to the garage for about 3 weeks anyway, due to childcare / car seat issues.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Yes claire I am still on cloud nine! I watch one born every min and get so excited!

My words of wisdom (lol) would be to save the clomid for next months when you are back on an even keel and feeling on top form.

I joined weight watchers today and so far I'm not finding it to bad. Including my evening meal I will have eaten 12 points and I am allowed 18 so I'm doing ok - unless I've worked it all out wrong!

Emma how are your boys? So cute that Robin went to sleep in the airing cupboard.

Annie come on make us all jealous how was your weekend?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - that's a reasonable price for the crown. Mine cost £800 each (had 2 from years ago that I replaced recently). Still, it is all expense you can do without, I'm sure.
I'd wait until you were off the ABs and feeling better, but you must go with your gut instinct.

Will is fine in himself, just very spotty. Robin isn't well at all - has had D&V since Sunday and is really grumpy and clingy. I'll have to take him to the GP is he doesn't get better soon, but I can't take W so it is a bit of a logistical problem.

Donna - well done on the weight watchers. I admire your will power (says she stuffing her face with crisps  )


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks girls, I think you're right, I should skip the clomid this month and focus on making myself better and less stressed.

Emma, Harry had D&V afew weeks ago.  It started on a Sunday too, he was picking up by the Friday but totally off food and fluids, I had to give him electrolyte solutions in the end.  I thought it would never end - but it did!  Could the doctor come to you if necessary re the logistical problem, if you did have to take him in?  I took Harry in 3 times that week, but I have to say the docs were no help whatsoever.

£800!   Blimey, I feel a little better about it now!  But yes it is expense I could do without!

Totally fed up that AF came yesterday.  One of my best friends who has a 12 yo son and I didn't think wanted any more kids has just let me know that she is 10 weeks pregnant.  I'm pretty sure it was an accident.  It has given me hope though, as she is 40, not over the hill at all, but that's over 5 years older than me!

Anyway, I'm dithering on.  Off to have my wound packed and dressed soon.  Such a bind to have to do this every day!!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Dh has bought some electrolyte stuff this afternoon, so I'll try and give that to R later. I phoned the GP to make an appointment and they don't want me to bring him in because 1. there's nothing they can do 2. he might give it to someone else. They very relunctantly gave me an appointment for tomorrow afternoon (because I said we don't know exactly what is wrong and surely he should be checked out) but they've asked me to phone and cancel if at all possible.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Emma, There is a horrible D & V bug doing the rounds (so far it has missed us thankfully) From friends kids that have had it, it seems like it lasts about a week. which just sounds awful to me! and such a worry if your little one has it!
Can't believe GP was like that with you thats terrible!

Ha Ha I only joined WW this morning lets see if I have the will power in a weeks time!


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies!


Sorry I've been a bit AWOL. I'm a bit reluctant to log on at work at the moment....long story.

Anyhoo - Thank-you all - the Spa day was a bit of flippin ok! The actual Spa was limited. Just a pool, steam room & sauna - but I wasnt complaining   Do you know -  I actually sat and read a magazine. Yeah, a magazine. I'd all but forgotten what they are   Had a most pleasant facial and drifted away with the fairies for half an hour. We started the day with a relaxing lunch and I afforded myself a glass of wine. Daytime drinking feels very naughty these days! After a relaxing few hours in the Spa, I had a soak in the tub, into my pj's and we had a little pj party with the biggest carpet picnic you have ever witnessed. I troughed like id not eaten for a month!


Claire - How is the recovery going? You brave Soldier for having that done with just a local! How has the Boss taken the good news?
I'm with the other girls. Sounds like it might be an idea to knock ttc on the head until you're all fully recovered. 

Emma - Nanny for a day - genius idea! You wont know yourself! what sort of thing are you planning for Will's birthday Hannah doesn't want a party this year. She wants to go to the cinema and Pizza Hut with a few friends - fine by me! 
I cannot believe that Hannah & Will are turning 4 soon - how is that possible?!?
Are the boys feeling any better? The D&V bug has been doing the rounds in our area. My Niece had quite a nasty bout of it a few weeks ago.

Donna - Sounds like the WW is going well. Hope you get a good result at the weigh in for all your efforts! Tell us abut this bungalow you've been to see..!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire how are you recovering?

Annie spa sounds lovely and how grown up is Hannah wanting to go to the cinema and pizza for her birthday! Hannah and Will can not turn 4 I just wont allow it lol

Emma how are your boys? haven't lost Robin anymore I hope? (that still tickles me)

I txt Polly last week and she seems to be fine although does have a broken wrist! I will try and set up a yahoo chat night!

Annie Bungalow is lovely it has a nice small garden and room sizes are nice. Not as big as we have now still a fair size! The whole place will need a lick of paint before we move in if we are lucky enough to get it!
The housing association it is with interview 3 people that are interested then based on need and who they think is suitable (who they like) they will decide whi gets the property. We have they most priority due to Lukes medical need (they told us when we viewed it) So now we have to wait to be told when the interviews will take place!
IF we get it all the properties are due to be demoslished becaseu they were built as temporary housing after the war so aren't up to standrad so it has been decided that it is cheaper to demolish and re build so when that takes place we will be moved out while they rebuild then we will have a brand new place!
Will be hard having to move out and we have no Idea as yet when tye rebuild will take place or how long it will take! I am sure it will be an hurrendous time but it is a means to an end

Chikcen pox has invaded our house. I was pretty sure it would this year as this is the boys first time at nursery around the chicken pox season. Ryan is ok so far but I am hoping his spots come out quickly. Callum bless him is very spotty they seem to be appearing before our eyes he has the everwhere!

Donna x x


----------



## buzzypop3

hi girls

hope all is well with everyone. ??  i have gone through some emotional rollercoaster, that just keeps going on and on... don't know when it will ever stop. 
I would love to go ahead and do egg donation. but something inside my head is not letting me do it.. my head is like a ball all the information just goes around and around and nothing inspires me with a result. 
Not even sure where to go and find out about egg donation?... 

I am still popping in reading posts etc... keep up the good work 
talk soon
kath


----------



## deedee2

Helllooooooooo ladies!   remember me?

Donna sent me a lovely text recently and assured me it would be ok to post after soooo long. I've been trying to keep updated with all the goss but to be honest this winter has been tough.

The girls are doing great. F is now 16months and walking, she is such a little character, sooo different to what H was at that age (from what I can remember..). H is just loving playgroup and is due to start nursery school (pre-school) in september. 

Im still teaching and doing lots more examining aswell as doing a bit at my Dad's- lots of running around and juggling but hey-ho 
Lovefilm, my pump class at the gym and New Zealand sauvignon blanc are all keeping me sane-just!

Annie- How are you coping with 2? My girls def keep me busy. Sounds like you have a great bunch of girlies to chill out with when you get some time-out!

Emma- Hope you are keeping well and the boys are ok. You must let me know how you get dioralyte into them- respect!

Claire- TTC again? so excited for you hun. I hope Harry is better soon and you aswell after your op. 

Donna- WOW midwifery! is that why you are doing all the studying? Good on ya girl!


----------



## deedee2

hmmmm something really strange happened there and I wasnt able to type any more- WEIRD!!

Anyhoo just wanted to say that I think about you all a lot and would really still love to get that meet sorted sometime but I understand it is difficult finding a time that suits everyone. Hopefully we can do it this year.....

Bye for now
D xox


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

Just need to let this out:    ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH     DH is unemployed has been since July when he left his job due to ill health (not the first time this has happened in our 5 yrs together) and I supported his decision.  He suffers from anxiety attacks, which strike on interview days, so we've got a little routine where I take some time from  my time owing at work and take him to interviews, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn;t.  Last week we got to an interview and he got the job but turned it down!  To be fair it wouldn't have been a good job for his health and we would have ended up back at square one.  Now today he has two interviews I've taken 3 hours time owing and he's in bed after another attack.  I'm so frustrated and want to shout at him but I know it won't help matters.  I don't think he realises what this is doing to me.  I can't keep being the supporter both financially and emotionally!

Sorry I just had to rant that somewhere and had nowhere else to go.

thanks for reading

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Deedee fanatstic to hear from you, I hope you will be popping in more often now.

Laura big hugs hun your situations sounds awful and I bet you feel caught between a rock and a hard palce! There is no easy soultion is there! Is DH under the gp for is illness?

Where is everyone? hope you are all ok?

Emma how is robin?

Callum seem to be over it noe just waiting for the spots to dry out and crust over.

We are being interviewed for the bungalow on friday eeekkkk

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Laaadiesss!!!

How are we all diddly doing?


Deedee - Helloooo Stranger! Belated St Paddy's Day wishes to you! Sooo great to hear from you   YES...the girls keep me busy!!! Five out of seven days starts with the rat race of getting the 3 of us dressed and out the door by 7.20am! I use any means necessary - biscuits, fruit, cheerios, TV, DVD's..anything to get us there on time. I then sit at my desk and slave for 5 hours at a job I am increasingly not enjoying, but cant afford to kiss goodbye to (well, I dont want to give up the nice things!), then home to put Layla to bed, bit of tidying, bit of 1-1 with Hannah, cook dinner, play some more, maybe go out for a run (not done that in a while admittedly) and then flop into bed perhaps after packing ready for swimming or dance class! ....I'm guessing it's much the same your way? In between all of that lot there's often sorting out some household problem, Dr's appointments, dentist, jabs, play dates, birthday parties, birthday presents, family, keeping up with friends and feeling bad when ive forgotten to reply to texts and e-mails, trying to be a half decent wife...oh and occassionally doing things I like!

I like being busy to be honest... I wouldnt change it for the world  ...and yes, I have a good bunch of girlies to lean on and keep me sane and drag to the Spa once in a blue moon!

We really do need to sort a meet up...sooner the better x


Donna - Oh wow, the bungalow sounds perfect! Hope the interview goes well on Friday   How is the chicken pox going. I've heard of a couple of cases down this way and I'm hoping Layla catches it this season - get it over with! 

Emma - How's it working out with the Nanny?

Claire - Where are you hiding Lady? All ok with you?

Laura - You rant away...that must be incredibly frustrating and hard work. Stay strong xxx

Kath - big hugs for you hun. You'll figure it out and we're here to talk it out and help you x



All ok here - apart from every bill under the sun coming in this month. Why does it work like that sometimes? I may aswell stand in the street with my purse open and shout "help yourselves"... new term of swimming and dance lessons for Hannah, trip to the dentist (not quite emma prices though!), new clothes for Hannah who has had an almighty growth spurt, pay for our holiday, holiday clothes, new shoes for the girls...shall i keep going!!! 

Oh well - happy and healthy, so all good


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire where are you? hope everything is ok?

Emma how are W and R? Have you managed to start with the nanny yet as R as been ill?

Callum's spots are disappearing. He still has blisters on his hands and feet though so he couldn't go back to nursery today. Hopefully normal service will resume next week. Although next week Ryan will probably come down with it.

Laura how are you doing?

Kath how are you?

Deedee are you still with us?

Polly is up for a yahoo night next week, I was thinking maybe wednesday night? how does that suit?

My news is (for those who haven't seen on **) We were selected to have the bungalow! So excited but boy a lot of hard work follows! Hopefully be sorting out paper work next week so will have a moving date!

Happy weekend to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello hope you're all enjoying this sunny Sunday afternoon. 

Donna, well done on the bungalow, hope the moving date is soon!  Is there a garden for the boys?

Emma, how are the boys now?  Are you still housebound?  It's so hard isn't it, you have my full sympathy.

Laura, oh dear, that does sound awfully hard on you.  Feel free to rant on here, I think we've all done it. 

Annie, I'm with you on the open wallet!  Always all strikes together doesn't it!  I'm glad you enjoy being busy, as you're always busy! 

Deedee, great to hear from you.  Glad things are going well for you.   Re electrolyte I got Harry to drink tons of the stuff, little sips every few mins when he was dozing on my lap.  Failing that my gp said 'they'll drink it when they get thirsty enough', glad it didn't come to that though!

As for us, after last week's ear infection, we have ANOTHER ear infection.  Just been to walk-in NHS clinic AGAIN!  MORE antibiotics, and the doc there told us to get our gp to refer Harry to the ENT specialist at our local hospital as it is almost constant now.  Annie, do the ear infections ease over the summer when there are less colds about?  Please tell me that they do!

Work is awful, really awful.  My boss has descended into a bitter, unhappy woman since discovering that her ex husband has an 18 month old daughter and is taking it out on us in the team who have LOs.  So unfriendly and uncaring, couldn't give a damn about anything to do with us.  When it emerged that I'd been given the wrong info and spent days working on the wrong data (which was partly her fault) she just shrugged like she couldn't care less.  I have had 1 hour of compassionate leave in 6 months, she keeps insisting I take annual leave while my colleagues in other depts always get compassionate leave.  I have only a few days leave left spare now, which I'm starting to think is deliberate on her part to make my life difficult.  My colleague with 2 children is desperate to find something else, the work environment is so unpleasant I actually cried when I came home the other day.  She talks to us in such a nasty way.  I'm frantically looking for another job but there's just nothing out there, not even with a pay cut attached!  There was a power cut in our town a few days ago and the nursery said if the power wasn't on by 10am they would be closing.  I sat at my desk in a complete state of panic about what on earth would happen if I had to leave for the day with no notice again (my parents are on another cruise!), that awful feeling in the pit of your stomach, I could have cried when my neighbour texted me to say the power was back on!

Anyway, that's enough of my moaning!  Less than 6 weeks 'til my holiday!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire, I will think you should speak to HR or is ER? because your boss cant treat you like this! You are allowed time of for your child!
You should have to work in fear all the time.

Maybe come on yahoo next week when Polly is on there? I'm sure she will know the law as she has her own business

Donna x x


----------



## professor waffle

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232809.new#new


----------

